# Evil's Adventures



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 18, 2016)

Ok, this grow has become important to me. There is some controversy apparently which I don't care to get into about whether or not these guys are legit and this is in fact BX3 seeds of Gorilla Glue. Now to make this clear, when I bought these I was under no impression that these seeds are GG "#4", I do not have access to clones unless I take them off my plants, and these were the only GG seeds I could find where it had not been crossed which is what I wanted. I started a separate grow journal here for this to not lose it in transit with the first two grows going on in the other thread.

I welcome all commentary in my thread, no need to be silent and then go talk in a separate section of the forum. I want to see if there is GG here and if it is that's what I paid for, maybe I get lucky and find a fire pheno........

I just dropped the 12 regular seeds of GG into coco/perlite solo cups a little while ago. They sat in a cup of water for a day and a half and all had cracked with tap roots already. 

I am naming this "Joker Glue" for my run, since that's what apparently some feel about this breeder and his seeds lol, not sour about my purchase just want to have fun with it.

Let's see what happens. Depending on how many females I get I might try flowering half under my T5 setup and the other half under my 315 CMH to compare at the end........

Thanks for looking
Cheers


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm gonna pick up a gg#4 clone in the near future I know absolutely nothing of the seeds you got but you have the right idea enjoy it no matter what you have good luck with your grow if it's cool I'll tag along here is where my next clones are coming from www.medicinalorganic.com


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 18, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm gonna pick up a gg#4 clone in the near future I know absolutely nothing of the seeds you got but you have the right idea enjoy it no matter what you have good luck with your grow if it's cool I'll tag along here is where my next clones are coming from www.medicinalorganic.com


Feel free to tag along man the more the better! If these are legit I also grabbed a pack of Fem Sherbert Cookies from them so fingers crossed


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Feel free to tag along man the more the better! If these are legit I also grabbed a pack of Fem Sherbert Cookies from them so fingers crossed


I'm growing pinkpanties right now they're using pp & gsc/ platinum to make sunset sherbet


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 18, 2016)

The sherbet I got is this:
https://elev8seeds.com/strains/sherbet-cookies/


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 18, 2016)

Im along for the ride. I got my feet wet already with a real GG#4 cut and flowered it out once. I have a momma waiting to give me cuts at the moment. I certainly dont want to jack your thread, but I started a thread called "Real GG#4??" and I got a ton of great feedback from those who really know the strain,plus pics of the cuts,momma,vegging plant & flowering/bud shots when done in the thread as well. Reason I mention it is that it may be a good reference to what you are growing and to use as a comparison to legit GG#4 from clone. I'm certainly interested to see what comes about from your seeds from Elev8. Thanks for documenting for everyone.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 18, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Im along for the ride. I got my feet wet already with a real GG#4 cut and flowered it out once. I have a momma waiting to give me cuts at the moment. I certainly dont want to jack your thread, but I started a thread called "Real GG#4??" and I got a ton of great feedback from those who really know the strain,plus pics of the cuts,momma,vegging plant & flowering/bud shots when done in the thread as well. Reason I mention it is that it may be a good reference to what you are growing and to use as a comparison to legit GG#4 from clone. I'm certainly interested to see what comes about from your seeds from Elev8. Thanks for documenting for everyone.


You're welcome. Like I said I want feedback from folks so this grow helps us all. I came across your thread after I got my seeds and I will definitely be referencing it. I have absolutely no issue with anyone adding relevant links pics etc from their threads or whatever to help this along. Hopefully I can get a good pheno and momma out of this run. I would not mind having it for crossing with other stuff later I have deliberately picked most of the beans I have purchased for specific purposes later on after getting practice growing. This strain was well because GG why not right, but it should help me tremendously with my nerve pain and be able to cross with other stuff to make interesting meds.

Cheers


----------



## RM3 (Jun 18, 2016)

This exactly why I have started using numbers to identify my strains and stopped notating what made the cross. So many are now taking versions of the strains and recreating versions of other strains IMO it has gotten ridiculous. Hell I still have beans I was gifted that say Purple Erkle X Big Bud on the bag and this was before it was called Grand Daddy Purple LOL


----------



## Stonironi (Jun 18, 2016)

I am definitely in on this one ! I'm praying to the weed gods for you ! Haha


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I am definitely in on this one ! I'm praying to the weed gods for you ! Haha


Thanks we both are lol........


----------



## bubbahaze (Jun 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks we both are lol........


There are no male gorilla glue plants so where does the 'reg' come from


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 18, 2016)

Here's is the breeders explanation:
https://elev8seeds.com/strains/gorilla-glue/

Like I said soon enough we will see what's what, I had bought these before I knew better just because I want some GG very badly for my nerve pain and have no access to clones.........


----------



## tiger mt. (Jun 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok, this grow has become important to me. There is some controversy apparently which I don't care to get into about whether or not these guys are legit and this is in fact BX3 seeds of Gorilla Glue. Now to make this clear, when I bought these I was under no impression that these seeds are GG "#4", I do not have access to clones unless I take them off my plants, and these were the only GG seeds I could find where it had not been crossed which is what I wanted. I started a separate grow journal here for this to not lose it in transit with the first two grows going on in the other thread.
> 
> I welcome all commentary in my thread, no need to be silent and then go talk in a separate section of the forum. I want to see if there is GG here and if it is that's what I paid for, maybe I get lucky and find a fire pheno........
> 
> ...


Watch out for hermies, my GG#4 crosses are coming out with some male flowers... Might not be that stable a strain if working outside of the clone only form.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 18, 2016)

tiger mt. said:


> Watch out for hermies, my GG#4 crosses are coming out with some male flowers... Might not be that stable a strain if working outside of the clone only form.


Most definitely.


----------



## Stonironi (Jun 18, 2016)

tiger mt. said:


> Watch out for hermies, my GG#4 crosses are coming out with some male flowers... Might not be that stable a strain if working outside of the clone only form.


What crosses are you running with glue in them ?


----------



## tiger mt. (Jun 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> What crosses are you running with glue in them ?


I crossed clone GG#4 with Kimbo Kush and Agent Orange. Both crosses looked very promising but showed some ball sacks so I cancelled the project.


----------



## Stonironi (Jun 18, 2016)

tiger mt. said:


> I crossed clone GG#4 with Kimbo Kush and Agent Orange. Both crosses looked very promising but showed some ball sacks so I cancelled the project.


Were any of the plants male or was it just pollen from the glue that hermed in the beginning to make the seeds ??


----------



## tiger mt. (Jun 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Were any of the plants male or was it just pollen from the glue that hermed in the beginning to make the seeds ??


These were female first generation crosses that developed into hermaphrodites. Other plants in the same conditions are flowering normally so this would be genetic rather than environmental problems.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 19, 2016)

hey those seeds pop yet


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 19, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> hey those seeds pop yet


Not yet lol......patience grasshopper


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 19, 2016)

Nothing much going on except one of the 12 is starting to pop up. By the end of the day tomorrow I would expect to see it sprouted with no shell. Want these beans sprouted to get this grow on lol......


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 20, 2016)

tic tic,, taps my watch,


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 20, 2016)

any idea what was used in the bx?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 20, 2016)

Lol looks like 4 or 5 of them will have sprouted by the end of the day @Tim Fox we shall see the progress is coming, I can't rush nature my friend.......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 20, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> any idea what was used in the bx?


I do not know my friend maybe I can shoot them an email and see if they have any interest in providing that info.........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 20, 2016)

@Tim Fox this one's for you they must have heard you lol it's very hard to get close enough but have all the cups in the pics but 9 of 12 have broken through the coco and dropped their shells


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 20, 2016)

Your gonna need more tents


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 20, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> Your gonna need more tents


I sure as hell hope not lol......

This will have to live in the solo cups until they sex out and I can cull the males.......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 22, 2016)

Well everyone has broken the surface of the coco, they all got their first watering/feed today. Light feed of Nova Grow at an EC of 0.8 and a PH at 5.8


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 22, 2016)

I met Elev8 seeds at the cup a couple weeks ago. Seemed like nice people. But there is something else in those seeds for them to be BXd. Just like Tonygreens tortured beans Gorilla Bubble BX2 is gg4 x sour bubble.. To market it as GG4 reg seeds is just shady business. No male means no pure GG4 reg seeds, EVER. Period. Need to state what male was used in the cross. Now don't get me wrong, if done right and you backcross enough the seeds should resemble GG4 more (think of how C99 came to be), nonetheless they should state the original male used in the first cross.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 22, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> I met Elev8 seeds at the cup a couple weeks ago. Seemed like nice people. But there is something else in those seeds for them to be BXd. Just like Tonygreens tortured beans Gorilla Bubble BX2 is gg4 x sour bubble.. To market it as GG4 reg seeds is just shady business. No male means no pure GG4 reg seeds, EVER. Period. Need to state what male was used in the cross. Now don't get me wrong, if done right and you backcross enough the seeds should resemble GG4 more (think of how C99 came to be), nonetheless they should state the original male used in the first cross.


As I stated in the OP they're not selling them as GG "#4" seeds just regular Gorilla Glue seeds, any way we shall see when they grow out I already started the process. I would really like to email and ask what was used but I doubt they would just give that out.......


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 22, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> As I stated in the OP they're not selling them as GG "#4" seeds just regular Gorilla Glue seeds, any way we shall see when they grow out I already started the process. I would really like to email and ask what was used but I doubt they would just give that out.......


I see. I still have a hard time finding it any less shady. And they're still not gorilla glue regs. That would imply that there was a gg mom and a gg dad that was bred. The new genetics being introduced merrit a different name as well, imho. My comments are not an indictment or attack on you. Apolgies if it came across that way, was not my intent. I hope they turn out straigh fire for you! A lot of people decided to take advantage of a cut that was meant, and asked by the breeder, to be passed around freely. Totally understand someone who hasn't had or can't get access to the cut buying the closest thing they can get. IMO people may be better of going with something like Gorilla Bubble BX2s. At least there you know what you're getting there and the breeder has documented all of the work through the backcrosses. Unless Elev8 feels like giving that info out (they'd probably get more customers since people often want to know what genetics they're going to work with).. Again they seemed like nice people when I talked with them


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 22, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> I see. I still have a hard time finding it any less shady. And they're still not gorilla glue regs. That would imply that there was a gg mom and a gg dad that was bred. The new genetics being introduced merrit a different name as well, imho. My comments are not an indictment or attack on you. Apolgies if it came across that way, was not my intent. I hope they turn out straigh fire for you! A lot of people decided to take advantage of a cut that was meant, and asked by the breeder, to be passed around freely. Totally understand someone who hasn't had or can't get access to the cut buying the closest thing they can get. IMO people may be better of going with something like Gorilla Bubble BX2s. At least there you know what you're getting there and the breeder has documented all of the work through the backcrosses. Unless Elev8 feels like giving that info out (they'd probably get more customers since people often want to know what genetics they're going to work with).. Again they seemed like nice people when I talked with them


I did not take anything as an attack brother, we are sharing info that's what this thread is for. I emailed them tonight direct from their website let's see if they respond and what the answer is.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 23, 2016)

No email response from elev8 as of yet.......

They're getting a little stretchy, as soon as the two stragglers that are coming up finish propping up straight with green leaves I will stick them in the clone tent for a bit with the 2 foot T5 closer down on them.......we don't need GG stretching anymore than it's already known for lol.......

Here's an updated pic of the babies...............


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 23, 2016)

Im curious to see if they get back with you. If not, there is always Maury.....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 23, 2016)

LMAO @HydroRed I was not really expecting anything back when I shot that email off but we will see what the response is, if any.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 27, 2016)

Well, still no response to my email lol....... hope this is one of those no news is good news type of deals........

Updated pic two worse than the others but we are moving along.............


----------



## Stonironi (Jun 28, 2016)

Glad to see they all popped for you . Now let's just hope that it isn't some brick weed seeds from Mexico haha . You could call it border glue


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Glad to see they all popped for you . Now let's just hope that it isn't some brick weed seeds from Mexico haha . You could call it border glue


It's on now just need time and I got it lol....... hope the two stragglers pick up the pace.......


----------



## Stonironi (Jun 28, 2016)

They are gonna pick up speed !! Border glue is gonna be the shit !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 1, 2016)

The two stragglers are stagnant if they don't do something in the next day or so they're gone and that will leave ten GG babies left to sex out before flower. Still no reply from elev8.............


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 1, 2016)

They all look good. From what I know about gorilla glue all of the leaves should have red in the stems. It is a trait of glue . Probably once they get bigger


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 1, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> They all look good. From what I know about gorilla glue all of the leaves should have red in the stems. It is a trait of glue . Probably once they get bigger



Thanks that's how my dark devil auto is also a trait and not a deficiency of this particular strain


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th everyone! 

Still no reply from elev8 seeds on my email............

The two stragglers popped through but were not growing still so I trashed them, but I had gotten 12 beans in a 10 pack so back down to 10 now. Here's a pic from yesterday after watering/feeding


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Happy 4th everyone!
> 
> Still no reply from elev8 seeds on my email............
> 
> ...


Looks good man ! 10 healthy plants . Can't complain about that. Hope you get some fire out of it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Looks good man ! 10 healthy plants . Can't complain about that. Hope you get some fire out of it


No complaints thus far hope there is some fire in it too 

Now to see how many of the 10 are Females...............................


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> No complaints thus fire hope there is some fire in it too
> 
> Now to see how many of the 10 are Females...............................


Lol ,the waiting begins ...


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 4, 2016)

If your so called gorilla glue does NOT have the characteristic leaf twist, it's deffinately not any way shape or form of gorilla glue. I currently grow gg4, 2 crosses, and 1 cross I killed off. NOT a single one sprouted any nanners or balls, always a perfect harvest, and I take any and all glue strains to 69 days. Been growing glue for over 3 yrs, never seen a nanner.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> If your so called gorilla glue does NOT have the characteristic leaf twist, it's deffinately not any way shape or form of gorilla glue. I currently grow gg4, 2 crosses, and 1 cross I killed off. NOT a single one sprouted any nanners or balls, always a perfect harvest, and I take any and all glue strains to 69 days. Been growing glue for over 3 yrs, never seen a nanner.


How early does this characteristic show up?

I have gotten this with other strains too........


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 4, 2016)

All the time, from clone stage to flower. It's a trait of what the glue is crosses with. Those who grow glue and or her crosses know this twist. One finger will look like it's playing a game of twister with itself. It's genetically impossible to have an original glue unless it was from a clone only. Only s1 are available in seed form. But alas, it's not an authentic original gg4.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 4, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> If your so called gorilla glue does NOT have the characteristic leaf twist, it's deffinately not any way shape or form of gorilla glue. I currently grow gg4, 2 crosses, and 1 cross I killed off. NOT a single one sprouted any nanners or balls, always a perfect harvest, and I take any and all glue strains to 69 days. Been growing glue for over 3 yrs, never seen a nanner.


Have you noticed with any gg crosses that the braches really take whatever shape you give em?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 4, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> All the time, from clone stage to flower. It's a trait of what the glue is crosses with. Those who grow glue and or her crosses know this twist. One finger will look like it's playing a game of twister with itself.


that kind of describes it perfectly lol


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 4, 2016)

It's a perfect example how you can tell a fake from the real thing. Most growers didn't or don't know this and I always GLADLY call them out on their bullshit scamming lies when trying to pass off fakes.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2016)

So then mine are bogus since I have no twist is what you're saying?


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 4, 2016)

Exactly

Also, if I were Josey, I would be highly pissed someone selling knock off glue, and using my.strain name I worked hard at breeding.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Exactly
> 
> Also, if I were Josey, I would be highly pissed someone selling knock off glue, and using my.strain name I worked hard at breeding.


So then the question now is, do I ditch them or spend the time and nutes and lighting to grow these out.........


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 4, 2016)

Your call, I'd grow them.out. you might find something you like, but please don't use the gg4 name unless it's a real gg or gg4. It's not fair to the breeder. Like slapping a Lamborghini car badge on a hyundai. Bad karma!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 4, 2016)

took me 5 minutes to find this....https://elev8seeds.com/about/ 
basically says they try to make their best interpretation of the original clone-only strain


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Your call, I'd grow them.out. you might find something you like, but please don't use the gg4 name unless it's a real gg or gg4. It's not fair to the breeder. Like slapping a Lamborghini car badge on a hyundai. Bad karma!


We will see I have so many good genetics here in seeds that it would feel like a waste of time.........


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 4, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Your call, I'd grow them.out. you might find something you like, but please don't use the gg4 name unless it's a real gg or gg4. It's not fair to the breeder. Like slapping a Lamborghini car badge on a hyundai. Bad karma!


and I agree, grow em out ....if they tried to make their own version of gg4 then it should put out something good


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 4, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> It's a perfect example how you can tell a fake from the real thing. Most growers didn't or don't know this and I always GLADLY call them out on their bullshit scamming lies when trying to pass off fakes.


Does this look like the real gorilla glue #4 to you ??


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> So then the question now is, do I ditch them or spend the time and nutes and lighting to grow these out.........


Grow them babys out. It dont mean you cant see some great plants out of the deal, just wont be GG#4....or GG period really. Certainly doesnt mean it cant be really good pot.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 4, 2016)

This is an example of GG#4 leaf twist.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 4, 2016)

@Evil-Mobo I aint stingy with my cuts either if your in MI.......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> @Evil-Mobo I aint stingy with my cuts either if your in MI.......


I really appreciate it brother, but unfortunately not in MI. I just have heard good things about the potency of it and that it does well with nerve pain which is one of my biggest issues. As my tolerance continues to increase it's getting ridiculous having to medicate every hour or two, so I am anxiously awaiting my first harvest to try edibles, and making my own vape juice again which worked well for me in the past, and I need to hitup @GroErr for his recipe on the oil capsules but waiting until I have enough plant matter on hand to give that a shot.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 4, 2016)

Ever make bubble hash from your trim? Cleanest hash you can make. No chemicals....just bubble bags, ice & water.


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 4, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Ever make bubble hash from your trim? Cleanest hash you can make. No chemicals....just bubble bags, ice & water.


 bubble bags rule


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Ever make bubble hash from your trim? Cleanest hash you can make. No chemicals....just bubble bags, ice & water.


These beans are my third ever grow my friend. I am anxiously awaiting chopping time on my first three girls.......... so no haven't messed with the hash yet, I never dabbed (lol), never used shatter, all I've done is flowers and my home made vape juice, and very recently my first time with edibles having a cookie.


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 4, 2016)

Dabbing for the first time to me was like doing an old school whip it! Takes you to outer space. Then your tolerance goes up and you can't get a decent buzz off of anything else. I rarely dab for that reason


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Dabbing for the first time to me was like doing an old school whip it! Takes you to outer space. Then your tolerance goes up and you can't get a decent buzz off of anything else. I rarely dab for that reason


Good to know lol.......that's why I like to always have 2-3 strains on hand to medicate with and switch between I find this helps me from building a high tolerance quickly


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 4, 2016)

I agree with the tolerance issue. I keep my hash intake to a minimum as well, but good for when the back is fukt up bad. I dont do iso or bho or any other kind of chemical laced smokeables since I have heart issues and it messes with my heart rythm badly.


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 4, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I agree with the tolerance issue. I keep my hash intake to a minimum as well, but good for when the back is fukt up bad. I dont do iso or bho or any other kind of chemical laced smokeables since I have heart issues and it messes with my heart rythm badly.


I agree ,it isn't for everyone . My friend went to the cup . Walked in and did a dab , went to the bathroom threw up and went to the car. Game Over! Wasted 50 bucks on a ticket.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I agree ,it isn't for everyone . My friend went to the cup . Walked in and did a dab , went to the bathroom threw up and went to the car. Game Over! Wasted 50 bucks on a ticket.


Damn that sucks...... what a bad trip man.


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 4, 2016)

different strokes for different folks i tried normal dealer hash round here was very dark brown to black in colour quite hard just made me very anxious and paranoid put me off it i love the bubble hash tho so such a clean high dont see dabs in the uk so yet to experience


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 4, 2016)

im approx 2 weeks off harvest and got my first set of bubble bags so gonna do my first extraction any help on techniques appreciated without highjacking the thread of cause p.s loving the thread intrigued by the glue as ive got no way of getting a clone here lol


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 4, 2016)

aspire2grow said:


> im approx 2 weeks off harvest and got my first set of bubble bags so gonna do my first extraction any help on techniques appreciated without highjacking the thread of cause p.s loving the thread intrigued by the glue as ive got no way of getting a clone here lol


Use dry ice. Just google it. It is the easiest and cleanest way of extracting hash with bubble bags.


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 4, 2016)

ive been reading but these aint the massive beer keg style bags they got on there ive kind of got the method just nice to get tips and fine tune the method for smaller bags as i only do 3 plant runs so not gonna be masses of trim


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 4, 2016)

I got an 8 bag set off of ebay for $24 shipped to my door. I only use the last 3 bags and the beater bag. This is for the 5 gal bucket bags too.


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 4, 2016)

aspire2grow said:


> ive been reading but these aint the massive beer keg style bags they got on there ive kind of got the method just nice to get tips and fine tune the method for smaller bags as i only do 3 plant runs so not gonna be masses of trim


Just buy a small amount of dry ice and put it in your bucket in your bag for about 20 mins with the lid on the bucket . Take out bag with dry ice and shake the crap out of it over a glass table . Stop several times and scrape the good stuff up . When it starts to turn green on your table and in your pile stop and discard the green pile as that is plant material . Keif. Or press and you have hash but depending on what bag you use is the type of heads and trichs you get back . Done deal . I might have missed a couple small steps . It's the Fourth of July . Heineken is in town


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 4, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Does this look like the real gorilla glue #4 to you ??View attachment 3724537View attachment 3724539


You get your cuttings rooting, or cut yet? I know you're starting flowering this week.


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 4, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I got an 8 bag set off of ebay for $24 shipped to my door. I only use the last 3 bags and the beater bag. This is for the 5 gal bucket bags too.


i got given a set of i cant remember if its 4 or 6 there not massive but i sppose if u got someone holding the bags for you using an oversized container may work a bit better surly as u got more room for more cold liquid or do quantities matter ??


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 4, 2016)

aspire2grow said:


> i got given a set of i cant remember if its 4 or 6 there not massive but i sppose if u got someone holding the bags for you using an oversized container may work a bit better surly as u got more room for more cold liquid or do quantities matter ??


I dont want to hijack @Evil-Mobo thread anymore than I already have (sorry man) so if you want to, you can message me and I'll give you a quick rundown of how I get good yields with bubble bags & ice water.


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 4, 2016)

of cause sorry evil-mobo ive watched ur thread look forward to the progress


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You get your cuttings rooting, or cut yet? I know you're starting flowering this week.


Yes 7 days today hopefully will see roots pretty soon.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I dont want to hijack @Evil-Mobo thread anymore than I already have (sorry man) so if you want to, you can message me and I'll give you a quick rundown of how I get good yields with bubble bags & ice water.



It's all good I would actually appreciate if you did the run down in the thread here so I can have it as well


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 4, 2016)

knowlege is power


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 4, 2016)

@Evil-Mobo did i miss the part in the thread where u ran the sherbert cookies or u saving them for a new day ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2016)

aspire2grow said:


> @Evil-Mobo did i miss the part in the thread where u ran the sherbert cookies or u saving them for a new day ?


Sherbert cookies are on hold. I will run them soon as I can, but there are many other strains I need/want to get to first. The only reason to pop these GG beans now was for the purpose of finding out if they were bogus or not. Given today's evidence I would say there's a good chance Elev8 is full of it on these.........

I am really wanting to toss them at this point but I hate tossing plants at all let alone healthy seedlings........... 

On deck is Alien Shoreline from @shorelineOG and most likely the Purple voodoo from @bigworm6969 so it seems like a waste to me to grow out these most likely bogus seeds with gear like I have on deck........but you never know what kind of pheno might pop right, decisions, decisions,...........


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 4, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I dont want to hijack @Evil-Mobo thread anymore than I already have (sorry man) so if you want to, you can message me and I'll give you a quick rundown of how I get good yields with bubble bags & ice water.


Are you using the zippered work-pouch on the inside of washing machine to keep everything tidy inside? I have friends who are starting to use more green material and skipping the pouch altogether. think they're lining the bucket w (2) 220 micron bags on the top of the 5 gallon bucket. Seems they have decided to start running more water thru the material too, actually refilling the machine some after the first draining.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It's all good I would actually appreciate if you did the run down in the thread here so I can have it as well


Yeah let's talk bubble, or someone start a new thread and let me know where it is.

@Dr.Pecker you can add to the discussion hopefully


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 4, 2016)

id still grow them they could surprise u mate or just keep ya best couple to make a little room


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2016)

aspire2grow said:


> id still grow them they could surprise u mate or just keep ya best couple to make a little room


I won't make any rash decisions just where my head is at right now. The grow is rolling along well for the moment and I'm just enjoying that. I have less trouble with seeds than clones so I don't mind popping more beans.


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Yeah let's talk bubble, or someone start a new thread and let me know where it is.
> here ive took the job of starting it in general thread http://rollitup.org/t/lets-talk-bubble-hash-d.914088/


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I won't make any rash decisions just where my head is at right now. The grow is rolling along well for the moment and I'm just enjoying that. I have less trouble with seeds than clones so I don't mind popping more beans.


of cause while the goings good why waste good meds plenty of time to grow what u got going on how do u guys get hold of so many special beans id love to find some postal donations to the uk


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2016)

aspire2grow said:


> of cause while the goings good why waste good meds plenty of time to grow what u got going on how do u guys get hold of so many special beans id love to find some postal donations to the uk


Most of my stuff came from the UK lol until I found this forum and the US breeders etc.........

Gorilla Seed Bank has NEVER done me wrong, and my current veg plants are 100X better than my first grow and they were FREE Barney's Fem beans from Gorilla in a previous order.


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Most of my stuff came from the UK lol until I found this forum and the US breeders etc.........
> 
> Gorilla Seed Bank has NEVER done me wrong, and my current veg plants are 100X better than my first grow and they were FREE Barney's Fem beans from Gorilla in a previous order.


ill have to try barneys farm ive just got some sweet seeds green poison im hoping to pop and start my first journal here and recommended strains of barneys ??


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2016)

aspire2grow said:


> ill have to try barneys farm ive just got some sweet seeds green poison im hoping to pop and start my first journal here and recommended strains of barneys ??


My Blue Cheese is in Flower, and then still vegging I have a Liberty Haze, Critical Kush, and Pineapple Chunk. I have not tried any yet, but the aromas off of them when you run your hands through the leaves are just outstanding. The Blue Cheese has smelled dank as hell since seedling stage, and was the fastest most aggressive grower and first to show sex.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 4, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/t/lets-talk-bubble-hash-d.914088/

Yea, please join the discussion or sub to new thread.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sherbert cookies are on hold. I will run them soon as I can, but there are many other strains I need/want to get to first. The only reason to pop these GG beans now was for the purpose of finding out if they were bogus or not. Given today's evidence I would say there's a good chance Elev8 is full of it on these.........
> 
> I am really wanting to toss them at this point but I hate tossing plants at all let alone healthy seedlings...........
> 
> On deck is Alien Shoreline from @shorelineOG and most likely the Purple voodoo from @bigworm6969 so it seems like a waste to me to grow out these most likely bogus seeds with gear like I have on deck........but you never know what kind of pheno might pop right, decisions, decisions,...........


I would clone it and flower the mother. If you don't like it after it flowers then throw the clone away. Like you said you never know how it'll turn out.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 5, 2016)

aspire2grow said:


> ill have to try barneys farm ive just got some sweet seeds green poison im hoping to pop and start my first journal here and recommended strains of barneys ??


Try lsd from barneys


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 5, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Try lsd from barneys View attachment 3724769 View attachment 3724771


Those in a greenhouse or? Look great. Lsd to the old days. Lol


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 5, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Try lsd from barneys View attachment 3724769 View attachment 3724771


wow now thats a plant yea ill give those a go im owed some free replacements when i order next so think ill bag those up thanks for the heads up


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 5, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Those in a greenhouse or? Look great. Lsd to the old days. Lol


Yup home made greenhouse caged in as required by law. That's an old plant and she clones real easy. Shes a rock star every year.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

I've ordered the LSD twice and twice been out of stock lol..........


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I've ordered the LSD twice and twice been out of stock lol..........


If I lost her I'd be checking barneys every month for seeds. It's worth the wait.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

I am VERY please with the four Barney's plants I have going right now from seed and they were all freebies on an order I placed 

My Blue Cheese is a monster and it looks like her sisters will be too........

Barneys Fem Blue Cheese
  

Barney's Fem Critical Kush, Liberty Haze, and Pineapple Chunk


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 5, 2016)

just looked on herbies 3 pack for 20 uk pounds ull do me do bigger packs but usually do cycles of 3 so looks like they following my sweet green poison http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/barneys-l_s_d-feminised-seeds-1807


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I am VERY please with the four Barney's plants I have going right now from seed and they were all freebies on an order I placed


There's a bunch of barneys haters around here for one reason or another. I've never had a problem with them. Everything I've tried was exactly as advertised.


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 5, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> There's a bunch of barneys haters around here for one reason or another. I've never had a problem with them. Everything I've tried was exactly as advertised.


dont suppose u tried tangerine dream that looks yummy love a fruity strain


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 5, 2016)

aspire2grow said:


> just looked on herbies 3 pack for 20 uk pounds ull do me do bigger packs but usually do cycles of 3 so looks like they following my sweet green poison http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/barneys-l_s_d-feminised-seeds-1807


The best place to get seeds is attitude seed bank. They have a pick n mix where you get one seed of LSD for $ 9.19 or you can get 5 or ten packs . There seeds are always on point and I've always received my order. Oh and I live in Michigan so I don't work for attitude ! Lol I just like there seeds


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 5, 2016)

aspire2grow said:


> dont suppose u tried tangerine dream that looks yummy love a fruity strain


It is a very fluffy strain . I ran it one time and did not do it again. But that doesn't mean there aren't good ones in there somewhere it won some awards a few years back .


----------



## aspire2grow (Jul 5, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> It is a very fluffy strain . I ran it one time and did not do it again. But that doesn't mean there aren't good ones in there somewhere it won some awards a few years back .


looked a little fluffy on the pics i saw of it but looked nice as for attitude seeds ive not tried them but with being new to it all didnt know how importing works but tried both herbies and pickandmix seeds and have been happy so far but wanna try branching out to find some real nice genetics which im not seeing in the uk markets just trying to perfect my skills a little first


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 5, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> There's a bunch of barneys haters around here for one reason or another. I've never had a problem with them. Everything I've tried was exactly as advertised.


There vanilla kush was just that ! Vanilla flavor almost to the point of too much vanilla but it was exactly what they said it was. That is where my strawberry cremesavers strain came from . Sagmartha seeds strawberry d lite (hermied) crossed to vanilla kush. It grows very purple no matter what the temp but it has average yields of sorta fluffier nugs. Tastes really like a strawberry cremesavers from lifesavers .


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 5, 2016)

aspire2grow said:


> looked a little fluffy on the pics i saw of it but looked nice as for attitude seeds ive not tried them but with being new to it all didnt know how importing works but tried both herbies and pickandmix seeds and have been happy so far but wanna try branching out to find some real nice genetics which im not seeing in the uk markets just trying to perfect my skills a little first


They run out of stuff quick . You gotta check there site a lot to get some stuff. Great Lakes genetics is also a good place for local strains all in the US of A.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I am VERY please with the four Barney's plants I have going right now from seed and they were all freebies on an order I placed
> 
> My Blue Cheese is a monster and it looks like her sisters will be too........
> 
> ...


Which one is that looks like nice nugs in first pic by the one not as heavy into flower


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 5, 2016)

You want original tamper resistant breeders packs. Never ordered from seedsmen though.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 5, 2016)

aspire2grow said:


> dont suppose u tried tangerine dream that looks yummy love a fruity strain


I didn't grow it but I've smoked it. It's good.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Which one is that looks like nice nugs in first pic by the one not as heavy into flower


That's my NL she will be the first to get the chop.......I am trying to be a good boy and give her more time........she is my first plant to grow out "successfully" from my first run along with two autos........


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 5, 2016)

Lol. Looks like she can fatten a little more.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Lol. Looks like she can fatten a little more.


She started fattening late so I don't want to rush it but man when I look at that frost....... I would have never imagined growing out a plant like this at home, hope it's fire


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 5, 2016)

Looks done to me ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Trichs are still clear......... today is Day 54 of 12/12


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Trichs are still clear......... today is Day 54 of 12/12


Then I guess she isn't done ! Looks a little like it is beginning to reflower that is why I said it looked done but the trichs don't lie .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

re-flower? Sorry I am new so ............


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 5, 2016)

wow this thread blew up


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Lol yeah and we're all over the place now Tim join the madness lol........


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> re-flower? Sorry I am new so ............


Reflower means the white hairs that are growing out of the tops of the bud. It is usually a sign of the plant being done or temps too hot . The buds look nice and finished then all of a sudden she pops new white hairs . Reflower.


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Lol yeah and we're all over the place now Tim join the madness lol........


We did get a little off topic huh ? Lol you can only talk about seedlings so much though . Lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Reflower means the white hairs that are growing out of the tops of the bud. It is usually a sign of the plant being done or temps too hot . The buds look nice and finished then all of a sudden she pops new white hairs . Reflower.


Gotcha thanks for letting me know...........it's been really hard not to chop but she started to fatten up late and I don't want to cut my gains short especially before hitting 60 days and having the trichs all clear.........


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Gotcha thanks for letting me know...........it's been really hard not to chop but she started to fatten up late and I don't want to cut my gains short especially before hitting 60 days and having the trichs all clear.........


You are right !!! You get your biggest gains the last 2 weeks of flower.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> We did get a little off topic huh ? Lol you can only talk about seedlings so much though . Lol


I don't care really, waiting for @HydroRed to come back and go over his process for the bubble bags lol.....


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 5, 2016)

i go away for 4 days, and the little kids ( seeds ) have been kicked to the curb ,


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> i go away for 4 days, and the little kids ( seeds ) have been kicked to the curb ,


I have not made a final decision yet brother...........

But the cloner is getting full too..........


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 5, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> You are right !!!





Evil-Mobo said:


> I have not made a final decision yet brother...........
> 
> But the cloner is getting full too..........


i think if you threw em out and didn't flower them , the what if would kill you. Especially since you really want glue . Grow them just big enough to take a clone and flip em . You use coco so you can grow in a 1 gallon potter forever . Lol well not forever but long enough .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> i think if you threw em out and didn't flower them , the what if would kill you. Especially since you really want glue . Grow them just big enough to take a clone and flip em . You use coco so you can grow in a 1 gallon potter forever . Lol well not forever but long enough .


Yeah I got some 1 gals lying around.........we will see I need to separate boy's and girls first anyways...........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> i think if you threw em out and didn't flower them , the what if would kill you. Especially since you really want glue . Grow them just big enough to take a clone and flip em . You use coco so you can grow in a 1 gallon potter forever . Lol well not forever but long enough .


I think the best thing to do now is at least let them sex out and see what I get in females.........

Then go from there.....I should be able to leave them in the solo cups for that right?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 5, 2016)

Keep posting pics, we'll tell you when it's done.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I don't care really, waiting for @HydroRed to come back and go over his process for the bubble bags lol.....


Oh chit, sorry man. I wound up typing up a novel in the bubble hash thread that got started on like page 5 of this thread haha
http://rollitup.org/t/lets-talk-bubble-hash-d.914088/
But I'll copy and paste it here too since you were inquiring about it.

First I set out my towel and put my 8"x8" 25 micron press screen on top of the towel.
I use the last 3 bags of my 8 bag set which are 73,45 and 25 micron bags. I use a 220 micron bag for my beater bag. I'll load up approx 2 oz of scrub buds and trim from harvest at a time. I fill up a cooler with a bag of ice from the store and fill it with about 1-1.5 gal of water and I let it sit and get real cold for about 20 minutes. While Im waiting I line my 5 gal bucket with the 25 micron bag,then the 45, then the 73. I place the 220 micron beater bag in last. Once all set up I put a layer of ice to cover the bottom of the bag in the bucket, then add the trim material, then pour the remainder of ice and water on top. Let it sit for about 2 minutes to freeze up all the trich's before you start beating it up. After a couple minutes I use a 28" wooden sledge hammer handle to beat up the mix in the bucket sure to get everything mixed in well with the ice. I mash and stir for about 8-10 minutes. Once mashed up I'll let it sit for about 15 minutes to let the trichs that have frozen and broken away from the plant material to settle to the bottom and works its way through the screens in the bags. After that I pull the beater bag with all the ice and plant material out and place it off to the side.
NOW COMES THE FUN PART....
I'll take the 73 micron bag up from the bucket and spray everything in the bottom of the bag to "consolidate" all of the trichs to one area on the bag. Once I have gathered all of the trichs I place the bottom of the bag on one half of the towel and the towel wicks the water from the trichs in the bag. This makes it easier to use a spoon to scoop the "patty cake" out of the bag. Place the cakes onto the press screen that is on the towel. The towel will wick the water from the cakes and scrapings you put on it. There will be remenants that you didnt get with the spoon so you use a spray bottle to consolidate the remainder into an area again to scrape it out with the spoon. Repeat the towel method again and scrape out the last bits.
Repeat all of these steps for the last 2 bags and you will have 3 grades of beautiful solvent/chemical/byproduct free hash. Let it all sit on the press screen for half a day, then move the screen from the towel to a piece of cardboard and let it dry out for a few days. Once I let it dry out for a few days, I'll break up the patties to make sure they arent retaining any moisture. At this point the first 2 grades of hash break down into grit rather easily. The last grade which is usually the most blonde....not so much. Its more gooey like a full melt but still managable by hand.
If you arent a fan of 1st & 2nd grade hash, you can turn it into rosin with a hair straightener, coffee filter and some parchment paper. Super dabs of some potent rosin!!
I usually get about on average 15 grams or so of hash from 2 oz of plant material.
From those 15 grams I can get about 3-4g of rosin for about a 25% return.
This was just from the first run of the 73 micron bag and the rosin I got from the 8g cakes of bubble hash.
  
I also wanted to add that the beater bag with all the plant material and ice in it that you put off to the side can be run a second time and squeeze a few more grams out of it before you toss it. You dont have to do all the waiting with this round like you do on the first run.
I'm sure there are better ways, but this works great to supply me a personal stash and enough to give away to my friends & family.


----------



## churtmunk (Jul 5, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Oh chit, sorry man. I wound up typing up a novel in the bubble hash thread that got started on like page 5 of this thread haha
> http://rollitup.org/t/lets-talk-bubble-hash-d.914088/
> But I'll copy and paste it here too since you were inquiring about it.
> 
> ...


Nice write up hydro. One comment (as much a question as a comment), I was under the impression that 73 micron is the "gold" standard of the various grades that are sorted with the bags. If this is the case then by having the 73 be the largest bag used (aside from the work bag), you are technichally "contaminating" what would be the purest grade hash with what should have been filtered out with the slightly larger bags. I definitely notice a difference between the quality of hash separated by the 90 and the 73 bags. Might be worth trying a run with the 90 micron bag as an additional filter and see if it makes a difference in your 73 micron product??


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I think the best thing to do now is at least let them sex out and see what I get in females.........
> 
> Then go from there.....I should be able to leave them in the solo cups for that right?


Yes you will just water a lot .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 6, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Yes you will just water a lot .


Ok thanks


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 6, 2016)

Late Evening/Early AM pic of the seedlings, the two bigger plants bottom right are clones I cut and stuck straight into soil as a test to see what would happen and well you can see the result lol........


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 6, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Nice write up hydro. One comment (as much a question as a comment), I was under the impression that 73 micron is the "gold" standard of the various grades that are sorted with the bags. If this is the case then by having the 73 be the largest bag used (aside from the work bag), you are technichally "contaminating" what would be the purest grade hash with what should have been filtered out with the slightly larger bags. I definitely notice a difference between the quality of hash separated by the 90 and the 73 bags. Might be worth trying a run with the 90 micron bag as an additional filter and see if it makes a difference in your 73 micron product??


Im always open for suggestions but I've found after running all 8 bags many times, that the last 3 bags are the only ones I seem to care about working that hard for as I consider the 73 the "dirtyest bag". If I use the 90 to clean up the 73, then I might as well use the 120 to clean up the 90 and so on. Too much work for what I expect the 73 micron hash to be -which is the lowest grade of the 3 hashes. Specially if you are converting to rosin, the minute material that may find its way into the 73 bag wont matter once converted to rosin. Most folks I know dont use the 73 for smoke since it is the lowest quality of the keeper bags,but do use it for butters and edibles etc. I dont do edibles so I turn it to rosin which is a pretty potent buzz, easy on the lungs and 100% full melt.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 10, 2016)

Check in on the seedlings...... still no email response from elev8.........

Have some yellow bleaching on two of the seedlings I think it was from being away for too long without feeding recently so we will see how it goes.....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 11, 2016)

Check out the madness........... we should be starting to show sex soon on a few plants


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 13, 2016)

These things grow like weeds


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Check out the madness........... we should be starting to show sex soon on a few plants
> 
> View attachment 3730243


Do you have them 12/12 already ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Do you have them 12/12 already ?


Not yet but I am seeing gender parts starting on a couple..........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 13, 2016)

They will need to sex before going 12/12 for this to keep with the current flow of my grow hopefully by the end of this weekend I can have the bigger girls in the flower tent and then move any fems that may have show to the veg tent....... I have clones of my other plants that will need to go there soon as well.


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Not yet but I am seeing gender parts starting on a couple..........


You must have good eyes  they usually don't show sex till they are a lot bigger , I thought ? Unless they were auto flower and I know they are not .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> You must have good eyes  they usually don't show sex till they are a lot bigger , I thought ? Unless they were auto flower and I know they are not .


No they are not, I got nothing but time here so not rushing anything


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> No they are not, I got nothing but time here so not rushing anything


I wish all mine showed sex like that it would save me a lot of time


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 17, 2016)

Plants are growing strong not much new to report aside from growth lol....... I will be shuffling some stuff around in the next few days and these seedlings and the two rooted clones will be going to the veg tent where I will drop the Quantum Bad Boy T5 on them with the GE 6500K bulbs.......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm not going to update this thread anymore until the end of the grow. If someone has questions I will respond. I am getting tired of the BS on here with folks who have no manners and want to do nothing but argue. It's a lot of work to keep with a growing garden and multiple grow threads. 

Good luck to everyone and see you at the finish line.


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 19, 2016)

Well if you have time shoot me a pm to let me know if it's worth me poppin mine . Sucks you decided not to stay with it . Good luck with them either way !!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh man wtf? Sorry to hear you're getting hassled man! I've been lurking in here, keeping an eye on your grow, would suck not to see it through. Take care man.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 20, 2016)

Guys I'm seeing the grow through just won't be posting everyday along the way anymore.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Guys I'm seeing the grow through just won't be posting everyday along the way anymore.


All good man, i totally understand. Just don't let the trolls get to you! Please still put up the occaisional pic for us to swoon over, I'd love to see how they turn out for you!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> All good man, i totally understand. Just don't let the trolls get to you! Please still put up the occaisional pic for us to swoon over, I'd love to see how they turn out for you!


Im sure ill get over it in a few days just gets old bro. All these guys and their drug dealer type attitudes spilling over into the forum. Instead of helping and learning so many people that just want to hijack threads and fight about everything. The I'm better than you or one up mentality. Bunch of people that supposedly smoke all the time wound up so darn tight it just gets old. And keeping up with two to three grow logs on top of a grow that's undergoing changes is a lot of work. So when you log onto the bull shit makes it seem like a waste of time.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Im sure ill get over it in a few days just gets old bro. All these guys and their drug dealer type attitudes spilling over into the forum. Instead of helping and learning so many people that just want to hijack threads and fight about everything. The I'm better than you or one up mentality. Bunch of people that supposedly smoke all the time wound up so darn tight it just gets old. And keeping up with two to three grow logs on top of a grow that's undergoing changes is a lot of work. So when you log onto the bull shit makes it seem like a waste of time.


Oh I know exactly what it is bro, seen it way too much on here. It does get really old hey, the people I interact with the most these days are heaps cool. I'm only here for the bud porn and shits and giggles. This place has some very cool people if you're in the right threads lol.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh I know exactly what it is bro, seen it way too much on here. It does get really old hey, the people I interact with the most these days are heaps cool. I'm only here for the bud porn and shits and giggles. This place has some very cool people if you're in the right threads lol.


Yeah the issue is when the crazies venture into those threads. And don't get me wrong there's a lot of cool people here I have gotten help from many guys but now I see why a lot of the guys who have been around for a while keep to just certain threads and to themselves lol


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 20, 2016)

The ignore button is a wonderful thing. I wouldnt let the trolls stop the progress of this thread. I among others am pretty interested to see how these beans turn out.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 20, 2016)

I will get over it soon as the new vert setup is done and I'm not so grumpy about the obstacles along the way....... the two pants in the back row dead center are clones, the rest is the GG beans. I know there's bleaching on a leaf or two, not stressing it at this point.

Here's a pic to hold you guys over:


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 20, 2016)

Looking good man. Theres always a few trolls who have nothing better to do than spew bullshit. Im tuned in and anticipating the flip on those gg regs


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Looking good man. Theres always a few trolls who have nothing better to do than spew bullshit. Im tuned in and anticipating the flip on those gg regs


Thanks brother I'm watching your grows as well just been busy last few days changing up the 3x3 flower tent........


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 20, 2016)

Hows that going? What kinda changes? If you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Hows that going? What kinda changes? If you dont mind me asking?


Was about to PM you this, I will be hanging over in the vert section as the new greenhorn there learning from those guys

https://www.rollitup.org/t/where-to-begin.911777/page-3

The GG beans that show female will be going into a similar setup.........


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Was about to PM you this, I will be hanging over in the vert section as the new greenhorn there learning from those guys
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/where-to-begin.911777/page-3
> 
> The GG beans that show female will be going into a similar setup.........


I'm glad you kept it going !! I have found that there are a big handful of people that just purposely pick at you to see if they can get you going. Ignore them like they didn't even respond. I think it makes them more mad but they eventually will head west and leave you alone . Most of the time. I'm gonna start flower on my Rugburn finally today ! I'll be posting some pics of my progress on that in the water only thread as I'm done with the kind soil thread that I was growing them on. My plants did a complete 180 since throwing the kind soil in the garbage and replanting !!! Keep up the great work bro . Your grow decides my next bean pop whether it has gg regs in it or they stay in the box ! I'm leaning more toward the gorilla breath seeds I picked up though seems more promising , kinda lol ( gg#4 x ogbk). Happy growing !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I will get over it soon as the new vert setup is done and I'm not so grumpy about the obstacles along the way....... the two pants in the back row dead center are clones, the rest is the GG beans. I know there's bleaching on a leaf or two, not stressing it at this point.
> 
> Here's a pic to hold you guys over:
> 
> View attachment 3737110


They are looking great man, cheers for posting up the pic!! We'll all jump in if anyone gives you shit


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> They are looking great man, cheers for posting up the pic!! We'll all jump in if anyone gives you shit


I second this


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 5, 2016)

Ok guys, big update here. I recently went away for a bit and it apparently was more time away than the plants could handle. I have been working very hard every day to save the veg tent and this run, and hopefully this doesn't stress the plants out too much. We will see, if anything goes wrong here it's on me 100%.

I will be posting some pics later on tonight. We will see so far I lost one plant in the flower tent, and two of the three left are looking "light".......


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 5, 2016)

No good man, it's always hard to judge how much water they need hey! Hope you can salvage them!


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok guys, big update here. I recently went away for a bit and it apparently was more time away than the plants could handle. I have been working very hard every day to save the veg tent and this run, and hopefully this doesn't stress the plants out too much. We will see, if anything goes wrong here it's on me 100%.
> 
> I will be posting some pics later on tonight. We will see so far I lost one plant in the flower tent, and two of the three left are looking "light".......


Sorry to hear that man .


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 5, 2016)

Hell yeah! Im sure you can get them to come around!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 5, 2016)

Ok so here goes, as not everything in life is perfect and shit happens lol. \

This was the day I got home AFTER trimming off a lot of dead and yellow leaves, they looked a lot worse than this when I first arrived:


This was the same tent today(pic above was last Sat)



The bottom right 5 ugly small plants are clones that went into cups last night. My auto front and center seems happy at least. I am waiting to see if any of the GG start to show sex looks close on a few, then when I transplant I will bury the stems deep on whatever is necessary.

Hopefully I bounce them back without too much trouble........
Cheers 

@WindyCityKush


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 7, 2016)

Ok guys minor update but no pics for the moment. I culled two males that were completely obvious today with sacs hanging on them, and transplanted one female to a 1 gallon pot. I am loving growing in coco such nice healthy roots but these plants are definitely ready for a transplant. I topped them all today as well. The last four days also I have needed to water/feed them daily, so no wonder they did not like my week off recently lol. 

Stay tuned.....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 7, 2016)

Here's a snapshot of the progress with some extras mixed in:


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 7, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok guys minor update but no pics for the moment. I culled two males that were completely obvious today with sacs hanging on them, and transplanted one female to a 1 gallon pot. I am loving growing in coco such nice healthy roots but these plants are definitely ready for a transplant. I topped them all today as well. The last four days also I have needed to water/feed them daily, so no wonder they did not like my week off recently lol.
> 
> Stay tuned.....


In coco once plants get big you have to water everyday . No matter what. In flower 2 or 3 times a day


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 7, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> In coco once plants get big you have to water everyday . No matter what. In flower 2 or 3 times a day


I find the three gallon pots go two days between waterings but it does depend a lot on the temps throughout the day.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 7, 2016)

All are looking good mate, perked right up


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 7, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> All are looking good mate, perked right up



A lot of work, and watering/feeding, and music, etc. I have basically been courting my plants lol ......


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 7, 2016)

Still no email yet huh? lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 7, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Still no email yet huh? lol


Negative, and at this point not expecting shit. Kinda douchey of them not to write back at all IMHO.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 7, 2016)

Looking good there Mobo. They look like they are loving the TLC you've given em. Whatever you're doing, keep doing it!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 7, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Looking good there Mobo. They look like they are loving the TLC you've given em. Whatever you're doing, keep doing it!


TY broski! Just trying to get back on the game properly. Need the plants healthy and ready to go some changes coming


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 7, 2016)

Had a look at the plants again before closing them up for the night. I'm going to go out on a limb and say there will be 3 females total from this pack from what I see, but I will give them more time since I am new at this. I did separate the ones I think are male from the females and one still unsure. So we will see how it pans out. That's my newb prediction.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 9, 2016)

Confirmed a second female today, put her straight into the final 3 gallon fabric pot as she was one of the stretchy plants which I wanted to bury the stem some. I might still back fill some more on top after the coco settles in from it's first watering or two. She's up front on the right, everyone looking like they're coming along. I am happy with the way these plants have bounced back, and with the growth on my auto.

I have been running the 8 bulb T5 with just 4 bulbs and the girls have been liking it and temps are lower so we will see how this progresses.............


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 9, 2016)

Closer shots of the first two GG girls:


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 9, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Confirmed a second female today, put her straight into the final 3 gallon fabric pot as she was one of the stretchy plants which I wanted to bury the stem some. I might still back fill some more on top after the coco settles in from it's first watering or two. She's up front on the right, everyone looking like they're coming along. I am happy with the way these plants have bounced back, and with the growth on my auto.
> 
> I have been running the 8 bulb T5 with just 4 bulbs and the girls have been liking it and temps are lower so we will see how this progresses.............
> 
> View attachment 3753633


Congrats on that third female broski! I cant wait to see those buds. Whats the nose on those babies?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 9, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Congrats on that third female broski! I cant wait to see those buds. Whats the nose on those babies?


Negative was the second. 2F-2M so far ............. but thanks.

I'll get you a scent tomorrow. Right now my hands smell like the blunt wraps lol........ so not a fair assessment to go touch plants and try and see what they smell like.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 9, 2016)

Ok went back through the plants again and confirmed more boys and girls.

The count right now is 5 Males/3 Females, with two plants still set aside that I am giving some more time just be more confident in my decision is all. So I have (2) GG in 1 gal pots and another in a 3 gallon. Everyone has been taking well to their transplants so far.

Here's a pic of the third girl:
 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 10, 2016)

Shot of the veg tent (testing a new light so let's see). Still waiting on the last two GG seedlings to sex out. They're on the top left in the solo cups. The (2) 1 gallon pots under them are 2 of the 3 GG girls, far right in the 3 gallon pot is the third GG girl. Center top is my Mephisto Sour Hound F2 Fem Auto, under it are my clones and two sproutlings of Blue Dream bag seed, and to their right top and bottom in one gallon pots are my Pineapple Chunk clones.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 13, 2016)

Still waiting on the last 2 GG seedlings to sex out. Should only be a few more days I think, then we can transplant some stuff and re organize in there.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 13, 2016)

Wont be long now.....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2016)

Looking great EM! Nice work mate


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking great EM! Nice work mate


TY brother it's been a nerve wrecking experience but looks like they're gonna bounce back okay.

My biggest plant is one of the two in the solo cups lol.....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> TY brother it's been a nerve wrecking experience but looks like they're gonna bounce back okay.
> 
> My biggest plant is one of the two in the solo cups lol.....


Lol, they'll be sweet man! Glad you got 3 females too, looking forward to watching them go beast mode!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, they'll be sweet man! Glad you got 3 females too, looking forward to watching them go beast mode!!


I'm hoping for a fourth female but yeah we will see what's up soon. They smell dank as hell when you rub the stem


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm hoping for a fourth female but yeah we will see what's up soon. They smell dank as hell when you rub the stem


Sweet man, if it's taking this long to sex, it's a good sign of a girl  glad to hear the dank smell is coming through too!! 
My sluggo (gg4 x forum cookies) is starting to get real dank too...very frosty!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet man, if it's taking this long to sex, it's a good sign of a girl  glad to hear the dank smell is coming through too!!
> My sluggo (gg4 x forum cookies) is starting to get real dank too...very frosty!
> View attachment 3756802


Wow that looks fantastic brother! Cheers


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Wow that looks fantastic brother! Cheers


Thanks brother  hopefully yours will come out equally as frosty!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 13, 2016)

Fingers crossed that they do


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 14, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Still waiting on the last 2 GG seedlings to sex out. Should only be a few more days I think, then we can transplant some stuff and re organize in there.
> 
> View attachment 3756769





eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet man, if it's taking this long to sex, it's a good sign of a girl  glad to hear the dank smell is coming through too!!
> My sluggo (gg4 x forum cookies) is starting to get real dank too...very frosty!
> View attachment 3756802


That is sluggo ? Hell yeah I got 4 seeds of that for free when I ordered my gorilla breath !!! That looks great !!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> That is sluggo ? Hell yeah I got 4 seeds of that for free when I ordered my gorilla breath !!! That looks great !!


Ha ha same here man, I got the gorilla breath as well! Great minds hey


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 15, 2016)

Whew what a day in the garden. 12 hour day and still a couple of loose ends to tie up but it's time for another union break to smoke one.

I transplanted the last two seedlings of the GG in the solo cups into 1 gal fabric pots today, and moved the two GG girls that were in 1 gallon pots into 3 gallon pots with fresh coco. In the pic below the GG plants are the 5 from the middle of the tray over to the left. Everything is really looking better than I expected at this point so gives me hope of a decent run still despite my mishap on my end. The last two girls haven't sexed yet but maybe now with more room for the roots they will. If one of these last two is a male I might have to consider keeping him around for a project or two we shall see. My auto seems happy front and center and the rest in the solo cups is just some cloning stuff I'm messing with and two bag seed Blue Dream beans I am popping to see what's up.

Thanks for checking in.
Cheers


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 15, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Whew what a day in the garden. 12 hour day and still a couple of loose ends to tie up but it's time for another union break to smoke one.
> 
> I transplanted the last two seedlings of the GG in the solo cups into 1 gal fabric pots today, and moved the two GG girls that were in 1 gallon pots into 3 gallon pots with fresh coco. In the pic below the GG plants are the 5 from the middle of the tray over to the left. Everything is really looking better than I expected at this point so gives me hope of a decent run still despite my mishap on my end. The last two girls haven't sexed yet but maybe now with more room for the roots they will. If one of these last two is a male I might have to consider keeping him around for a project or two we shall see. My auto seems happy front and center and the rest in the solo cups is just some cloning stuff I'm messing with and two bag seed Blue Dream beans I am popping to see what's up.
> 
> ...


Looking good bro !!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 15, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Looking good bro !!


Thanks bro been A LOT of work to get these girls back in shape let's see where they go from here. The new flower tent will have taller ceiling height so I can veg a bit bigger (taller) if needed


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2016)

They'll smash it along now mate, looking very happy


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> They'll smash it along now mate, looking very happy


Thanks mo, they liked the transplanting, everything blew up again over night lol. Waiting on the new tent and parts to arrive to get it set up and then we can start having some fun and seeing what flowers


----------



## Airwalker16 (Aug 16, 2016)

G'dam you cut some loooong ass clones. Any reason?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 16, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> G'dam you cut some loooong ass clones. Any reason?


?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Aug 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> ?


The stems on your cut clones, they're sooo long.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 16, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> The stems on your cut clones, they're sooo long.


Stretched because distance to light bro, shuffling tents around right now. When you transplant you bury the stem and new roots grow out from the newly covered area, can't tell a difference.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 16, 2016)

Quick shot from up top:

 

And a shot of GG#13, which is my favorite right now for growth and structure (top left in the picture above)

 


Once the last two confirm sex I will get more pics on each different pheno left that we are working with here. Thanks for checking in.

Cheers


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2016)

Looking fantastic mate! Those leaves on the gg are massive!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking fantastic mate! Those leaves on the gg are massive!!


Thanks brother. One of the other pheno's has them too but as they have kept growing they have started to thin a bit as I said once those last two confirm sex and I transplant we will get to know each of the girls better lol.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 16, 2016)

They look really good bro ! They don't look like gg#4 though. That strain is stretchy and lanky but fills in huge in flower. Gonna be interesting in what you do get though.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 16, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> They look really good bro ! They don't look like gg#4 though. That strain is stretchy and lanky but fills in huge in flower. Gonna be interesting in what you do get though.


Yeah like I said from the get go, I knew it wasn't seeds of #4, question was just is it GG at all.......? 

All of the GG seedlings have been topped once to help them not be so lanky so that's on me I guess lol........

They will be getting tomato cages in Flower most likely


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah like I said from the get go, I knew it wasn't seeds of #4, question was just is it GG at all.......?
> 
> All of the GG seedlings have been topped once to help them not be so lanky so that's on me I guess lol........
> 
> They will be getting tomato cages in Flower most likely


They look great bro please don't take that the wrong way . I know you knew it wasn't the 4 but it really is supposed to be . Or atleast they portray it that way .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 16, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> They look great bro please don't take that the wrong way . I know you knew it wasn't the 4 but it really is supposed to be . Or atleast they portray it that way .


I'm not taking anything the wrong the way bro  We're all good. 

I'm curious to see what grows out of these. And then everyone else gets to see what the seeds are all about. And I'm a novice grower so if anything fire comes of this anyone can do it right? 

Then I can move on to poppin some stuff that's lying around here and messing with the cloning game


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm not taking anything the wrong the way bro  We're all good.
> 
> I'm curious to see what grows out of these. And then everyone else gets to see what the seeds are all about. And I'm a novice grower so if anything fire comes of this anyone can do it right?
> 
> Then I can move on to poppin some stuff that's lying around here and messing with the cloning game


I clone old school root riot cubes and a heat mat with a dome . Works almost 100% of the time unless I pull one of them out of the plug by accident and tear out the roots .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 16, 2016)

I will be firing up a hydroponic flood and drain cloner someone made and gifted to me. Very excited for that.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 18, 2016)

Quick shot of the veg tent not much to update. Still waiting on the last 2 GG seedlings to confirm sex, I am leaning towards one boy and one girl so we shall see soon enough. Was going to water/feed today but I will wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Quick shot of the veg tent not much to update. Still waiting on the last 2 GG seedlings to confirm sex, I am leaning towards one boy and one girl so we shall see soon enough. Was going to water/feed today but I will wait until tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3760754


How big are you gonna let them go before the flip ?


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I will be firing up a hydroponic flood and drain cloner someone made and gifted to me. Very excited for that.


That is cool . I have zero luck with cloners. I had a ez cloner 30 site and it never gave me roots? Went to a bubble cloner and it worked some times. Switched to the root riot cubes and bam strong little green plants with tons of roots everytime.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> How big are you gonna let them go before the flip ?


The new flower tent has a ceiling height of 7'11" so I will see after getting it up and the lights in it distance needed from canopy etc etc........

Probably let them go 2.5-3' before flip


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 18, 2016)

[


Evil-Mobo said:


> Quick shot of the veg tent not much to update. Still waiting on the last 2 GG seedlings to confirm sex, I am leaning towards one boy and one girl so we shall see soon enough. Was going to water/feed today but I will wait until tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3760754


Those babies look great every time i peek in that tent! Good luck with the flood and drain cloner. I've used root riots with good results and i just used an ez cloner for the first time with excellent results. Im interested to see yours and how it works


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 18, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> [
> 
> 
> Those babies look great every time i peek in that tent! Good luck with the flood and drain cloner. I've used root riots with good results and i just used an ez cloner for the first time with excellent results. Im interested to see yours and how it works


I'll hit you up when I get it setup and running so you can see. 

Have some back room projects going to see if they work..... trying to get some DWC going without a chiller but that's a story for another day/thread lol.......

And thanks for the kind words bro just trying to get my babies up to par with yours and @skunkwreck


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The new flower tent has a ceiling height of 7'11" so I will see after getting it up and the lights in it distance needed from canopy etc etc........
> 
> Probably let them go 2.5-3' before flip


For sure. Won't be too much longer now .plants look good bro. That is a nice height for a tent. Almost 8 foot, nice big ladies in there.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 20, 2016)

Ok guys small update. I fed/watered today at PH 5.8 and EC 1.6

Girls all look happy, still waiting on the last two GG plants to sex, taking forever lol........

The (2) bag seeed Blue Dream seedlings went to the closet tent for a bit while I was taking care of things with the other plants and took the photo.

Anyways the clones were all trashed because I found bugs on the moms in another tent and just didn't want to risk it right now and needed the tent they were in (moms) empty so......

So the veg tent is down to my Mephisto Sour Hound F2 Auto Fem, and the GG plants:


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 20, 2016)

They are definitely getting bigger !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 24, 2016)

Small update guys, these pics were from last night before lights out. Veg tent hanging in there. The last two GG plants have yet to show sex lol. My auto has started to Flower too  Will be watering and feeding today except the auto she will get a flush with FloraKleen this time before switching to the flower nutes. I have since slapped the T5 back in here as I needed the LED for the closet tent. I did my Preventative spray last night rioght before lights out and woke up to two wilted plants and the rest with some wilted fan leaves  Had never happened before and it was right before lights out then they had their 6 hours of dark so not sure what the issue was. Maybe the half hour of light before bed time with the T5.......... not sure, but I hope they bounce back from it or 2 of the GG are done lol........


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Small update guys, these pics were from last night before lights out. Veg tent hanging in there. The last two GG plants have yet to show sex lol. My auto has started to Flower too  Will be watering and feeding today except the auto she will get a flush with FloraKleen this time before switching to the flower nutes. I have since slapped the T5 back in here as I needed the LED for the closet tent. I did my Preventative spray last night rioght before lights out and woke up to two wilted plants and the rest with some wilted fan leaves  Had never happened before and it was right before lights out then they had their 6 hours of dark so not sure what the issue was. Maybe the half hour of light before bed time with the T5.......... not sure, but I hope they bounce back from it or 2 of the GG are done lol........
> 
> View attachment 3764281


What did you spray ? Some of that stuff has a phytotoxicity warning on them. Can really damage plants with light and Chems. Hope they bounce back for ya.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 24, 2016)

Now that they are starting to get bigger some of them look a little like glue now . Starting to stretch out


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 24, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> What did you spray ? Some of that stuff has a phytotoxicity warning on them. Can really damage plants with light and Chems. Hope they bounce back for ya.


I use method one pps


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Small update guys, these pics were from last night before lights out. Veg tent hanging in there. The last two GG plants have yet to show sex lol. My auto has started to Flower too  Will be watering and feeding today except the auto she will get a flush with FloraKleen this time before switching to the flower nutes. I have since slapped the T5 back in here as I needed the LED for the closet tent. I did my Preventative spray last night rioght before lights out and woke up to two wilted plants and the rest with some wilted fan leaves  Had never happened before and it was right before lights out then they had their 6 hours of dark so not sure what the issue was. Maybe the half hour of light before bed time with the T5.......... not sure, but I hope they bounce back from it or 2 of the GG are done lol........
> 
> View attachment 3764281





Stonironi said:


> Now that they are starting to get bigger some of them look a little like glue now . Starting to stretch out


The glue is known to stretch her legs quite a bit and both of my gg crosses took awhile to show themselves. Looks promising my friend. And dont fret over the spray, just a bad reaction they've been through worse eh?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 24, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> The glue is known to stretch her legs quite a bit and both of my gg crosses took awhile to show themselves. Looks promising my friend. And dont fret over the spray, just a bad reaction they've been through worse eh?


I just don't want them to hermie and anytime my plants get stressed it hurts me lol. What's odd is the two smallest GG's are the ones that really got it bad the rest is just a fan leaf or two, and the auto maybe one or two fan leaves, here's pics of the two that wilted bad:


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I use method one pps


Certain strains like certain things. Maybe the mix was too strong for first time application ? More is not always better imo.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 24, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Certain strains like certain things. Maybe the mix was too strong for first time application ? More is not always better imo.


Not their first spraying brother, so it's just odd. Same mix as always in my 1 gal sprayer with the same organic product too.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Not their first spraying brother, so it's just odd. Same mix as always in my 1 gal sprayer with the same organic product too.


That is weird then . Sorry about that I was just trying to help lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 24, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> That is weird then . Sorry about that I was just trying to help lol


It's all good I was just trying to be clear is all on what went down. The only change was the light. I put the T5 with half the banks off over the veg tent and moved the SK closet case to my closet tent. I felt the smaller T5 in the tent was not sufficient light for the plants in there so shuffled the lights around. I got my Kill A Watt meter yesterday and was playing with it and the small T5 suppose to be putting out over 100w was drawing 75 watts at the wall 

Not feeling that for two DWC plants and two seedlings lol. So I put that little T5 away put the big T5 back in the veg tent and swapped the SK LED over to the closet.

Brother @OneHitDone feels maybe the change from the SK light to the T5's that have UV in the light might have caused the issue...........? I think he might be onto something............

The bigger T5 is running all 6500K bulbs


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It's all good I was just trying to be clear is all on what went down. The only change was the light. I put the T5 with half the banks off over the veg tent and moved the SK closet case to my closet tent. I felt the smaller T5 in the tent was not sufficient light for the plants in there so shuffled the lights around. I got my Kill A Watt meter yesterday and was playing with it and the small T5 suppose to be putting out over 100w was drawing 75 watts at the wall
> 
> Not feeling that for two DWC plants and two seedlings lol. So I put that little T5 away put the big T5 back in the veg tent and swapped the SK LED over to the closet.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've figured out the issue. Best part about that is that you wont make that same mistake twice. 
I remember the gut wrenching feelings of walking in and seeing a wilted plant but usually its due to over or under watering. The connection with your plants is real, they talk to us, and they are very forgiving. You got a good thing going Evil, dont be discouraged.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 24, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Sounds like you've figured out the issue. Best part about that is that you wont make that same mistake twice.
> I remember the gut wrenching feelings of walking in and seeing a wilted plant but usually its due to over or under watering. The connection with your plants is real, they talk to us, and they are very forgiving. You got a good thing going Evil, dont be discouraged.


Working on it bro, as a new grower it is very overwhelming getting everything dialed in while expanding the setup and making improvements as you learn more and better ways to do things. There's just so many damn variables man lol.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Working on it bro, as a new grower it is very overwhelming getting everything dialed in while expanding the setup and making improvements as you learn more and better ways to do things. There's just so many damn variables man lol.


The easier you do things the easier it is. And vice versa  your doing great bro !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok the two sicklies are out. Both males, so nothing lost there. I am down to three GG and my Sour Hound F2 Auto Fem. We shall see how it grows. I need to let them veg a bit more to get stronger branching and take some cuts before moving the GG girls on but we shall soon be flipping them if all is well.

On the right is the auto blowing in the wind  And the other three are my GG plants.

The auto was watered tonight with a flush of water/FloraKleen to remove any excess salts built up before switching to the flower nute next feeding. 

The 3 GG plants got watered/fed at PH 5.9 and EC 1.7.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok the two sicklies are out. Both males, so nothing lost there. I am down to three GG and my Sour Hound F2 Auto Fem. We shall see how it grows. I need to let them veg a bit more to get stronger branching and take some cuts before moving the GG girls on but we shall soon be flipping them if all is well.
> 
> On the right is the auto blowing in the wind  And the other three are my GG plants.
> 
> ...


Looking good champ


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok the two sicklies are out. Both males, so nothing lost there. I am down to three GG and my Sour Hound F2 Auto Fem. We shall see how it grows. I need to let them veg a bit more to get stronger branching and take some cuts before moving the GG girls on but we shall soon be flipping them if all is well.
> 
> On the right is the auto blowing in the wind  And the other three are my GG plants.
> 
> ...


No harm no foul !!! Good stuff


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks guys, soon there shall be buds lol.............


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks guys, soon there shall be buds lol.............


Hells yeah!!!! Lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Still vegging along, got quite a few bleached out leaves from the last spray of my preventative guess when I "drenched" the plants I over did it lol...........

Anyway, here's a snap shot from today. No watering or feedings today everyone's coco is still good.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Earlier in the thread somebody said something about red stems on fan leaves and the leaf curl of the GG#4, this is a shot off of my #6 cut:


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 25, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Earlier in the thread somebody said something about red stems on fan leaves and the leaf curl of the GG#4, this is a shot off of my #6 cut:
> 
> View attachment 3765843


Glue always has a crinkle in the leaves somewhere and red stems. Every real glue has these traits . Look in gluey bro


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 25, 2016)

The three GG I have all have it to some degree smelling dank too on the stem rub. One of the plants has the curl with two leaves it's cool. When the third of the three sexes out 100% I will get good pics of them all. Just wanted to toss that one out there as it caught me off guard a bit ago when I spotted it.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 25, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The three GG I have all have it to some degree smelling dank too on the stem rub. One of the plants has the curl with two leaves it's cool. When the third of the three sexes out 100% I will get good pics of them all. Just wanted to toss that one out there as it caught me off guard a bit ago when I spotted it.


Do they smell like mint or menthol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 25, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Do they smell like mint or menthol


I love that menthol smell...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Right now they have an earthy, fuely, menthol type smell. But the menthol smell is subtle and comes in on the tail end.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 25, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Right now they have an earthy, fuely, menthol type smell. But the menthol smell is subtle and comes in on the tail end.


Yessir !! Exactly ...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Yessir !! Exactly ...


Awesome good to know. Well at least it's looking like these might be GG, Elev8's representation of it, which is all I was expecting. Just wish there would have been more fems but no biggie can take clones. Now to see if we can get them through a flower run and what the flowers burn like


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 26, 2016)

Anybody know what these little guys are


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 26, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Anybody know what these little guys are
> View attachment 3766285


I really hope they aren't aphids, I've never seen em but no matter what they are, you dont want them in there.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah I know but I need to know what to treat right...?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 26, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah I know but I need to know what to treat right...?


Look at pics of aphids they almost look like em, and make a thread in the plant problems forum. I hope it can get resolved


----------



## RM3 (Aug 26, 2016)

looks like adult thrips
.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> looks like adult thrips
> .
> View attachment 3766306


Thanks @RM3 this is what I was thinking. What do you recommend for thrips, when I got the loupe out this is exactly what they looked like.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 26, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks @RM3 this is what I was thinking. What do you recommend for thrips, when I got the loupe out this is exactly what they looked like.


I've never had em? but looks like the popular remedies apply

http://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-thrips


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I've never had em? but looks like the popular remedies apply
> 
> http://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-thrips


Thank you brother! Out I go for some Spinosad.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok everyone got sprayed down with Captain Jacks dead bug brew. Let's see how it goes. Hopefully an easy fix.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 26, 2016)

Well they didn't seem to take the soaking of Captain Jacks too bad. The new growth is looking a little light on the green so I will up the feedings in the next watering which will probably be either tomorrow or the next day. Next CJ spray down in 4 days. Here they are before lights out, I raised the T5's as high as I could until they dry off well from the spray down but all the banks are on. I would feed tonight I know they need it but the pots are still too wet, it will have to wait a bit more.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

Well it's wake up time for the veg tent and the third GG seedling that I was waiting to sex decided to show...........balls!  So I went 2 for 10 on fems with this pack. We have the 2 GG Girls now and the Auto with a tiny seedling and clone taking up some T5 lighting for a bit.

It will be 12/12 time soon but I want them bigger and stronger first, at the rate they're going shouldn't be too long.

The plants seemed to take the Captain Jacks fine, no issues with the leaf burn etc like I had with the Method 1 pps and I drenched the shit out of the plants with the CJ.

Obligatory pic of the much emptier veg tent now lol.......


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 27, 2016)

Thrips are a bitch but definitely not impossible to get rid of. Captain jacks will help but not eliminate them . You will need something stronger probably .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Thrips are a bitch but definitely not impossible to get rid of. Captain jacks will help but not eliminate them . You will need something stronger probably .


What do you recommend if the CJ does not work?


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 27, 2016)

There are a few things that work good but they are not good Chems . I am pretty sure that Bayer total insect control will kill anything. It has imicloprid and b-cyflourin in it. I used it before to kill off a root aphid infestation . It is bad stuff for bugs and it's not really for edibles but it works and worst case scenario you could spray real heavy 3 or 4 times then take clones . Once clones root dip them for like a minute and pot em up. Throw away all other plants. That will work for irradication. There are probably other ways ? They are a bitch once they take hold of your grow but they are beatable. The Bayer stuff is cheap too like 8 bucks compared to all the expensive stuff like the name brands avid and forbid made by the same company for hundreds.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> There are a few things that work good but they are not good Chems . I am pretty sure that Bayer total insect control will kill anything. It has imicloprid and b-cyflourin in it. I used it before to kill off a root aphid infestation . It is bad stuff for bugs and it's not really for edibles but it works and worst case scenario you could spray real heavy 3 or 4 times then take clones . Once clones root dip them for like a minute and pot em up. Throw away all other plants. That will work for irradication. There are probably other ways ? They are a bitch once they take hold of your grow but they are beatable. The Bayer stuff is cheap too like 8 bucks compared to all the expensive stuff like the name brands avid and forbid made by the same company for hundreds.


Ok thanks, I will wait and see how the CJ goes first as I have only sprayed once and today I have not seen any Thrips on the plants leaves. I have another item on standby from the grow shop, they said it's what the nurseries use, and the lady said it will kill everything but the plants, but when you start being told don't wear shorts, use gloves, etc it concerns me as being too harsh. I'd like to save this grow if I can from a full infestation so we shall see.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok thanks, I will wait and see how the CJ goes first as I have only sprayed once and today I have not seen any Thrips on the plants leaves. I have another item on standby from the grow shop, they said it's what the nurseries use, and the lady said it will kill everything but the plants, but when you start being told don't wear shorts, use gloves, etc it concerns me as being too harsh. I'd like to save this grow if I can from a full infestation so we shall see.


Stay vigilant and you can win !!


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 27, 2016)

Damn.....only 2 out of 10.
You could always use Pyrethrum sprays if the CJ doesn't work. Its organic and can even be used weeks into flower. Being as you have a smaller tent, I'd use a store bought in a spray bottle like for spot treatments. I've used the Pyrethrum TR in a bomb form for my room and it cleared it of Russet Mites, but its rated for up to 3000sq ft which may be a bit overkill for your size tent lol. Great stuff that worked.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Aug 27, 2016)

I had excellent results with Monterey Garden Insect Spray when I had thrips. 100% dead within 24 hours and no affect to plants.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Damn.....only 2 out of 10.
> You could always use Pyrethrum sprays if the CJ doesn't work. Its organic and can even be used weeks into flower. Being as you have a smaller tent, I'd use a store bought in a spray bottle like for spot treatments. I've used the Pyrethrum TR in a bomb form for my room and it cleared it of Russet Mites, but its rated for up to 3000sq ft which may be a bit overkill for your size tent lol. Great stuff that worked.


Yeah bro now I feel like the whole thing has been a waste of time especially after bringing them all back from almost certain death lol. and for the record it was 2 out of 12 because they threw in two extra beans but those didn't even pop. 

I'm going to do an all fem bean run the next go around I need a break and I really need more flowers in my life soon lol...........


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah bro now I feel like the whole thing has been a waste of time especially after bringing them all back from almost certain death lol. and for the record it was 2 out of 12 because they threw in two extra beans but those didn't even pop.
> 
> I'm going to do an all fem bean run the next go around I need a break and I really need more flowers in my life soon lol...........


I hear you brother. Last 2 runs I had were sifting through reg seeds. Im on a GG#4 clone run for the next couple runs....I too need some more flowers in my life haha


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I hear you brother. Last 2 runs I had were sifting through reg seeds. Im on a GG#4 clone run for the next couple runs....I too need some more flowers in my life haha


That's what I just did with my grow too. The Rugburn og I have are regs and out of 12 seeds 5 were fems 5 were male and 2 had a weird deficiency and just died ? I ended up with what everyone believed to be broad mites so I had to nuke mine also . But never in flower. I just spray on a regular in veg and spray them with a good spray of straight ro water on day 1 of flower to remove any excess bug spray on the leaves residually and it has always worked for me. I'm still not sure that I had any bugs but I wanted to make sure


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 27, 2016)

Just a heads up about the pyrethrum is that it only stays on your plants for about 3-4 days. Safe to use well into flower if needed and approved as an organic. Stay away from the synthetics though. I found some info that may help you with deciding on using it. 
http://www.todayshomeowner.com/is-pyrethrum-a-safe-organic-pesticide/


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

I thought this was cool to compare when I got back from my time away and the pic from today...........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Just a heads up about the pyrethrum is that it only stays on your plants for about 3-4 days. Safe to use well into flower if needed and approved as an organic. Stay away from the synthetics though. I found some info that may help you with deciding on using it.
> http://www.todayshomeowner.com/is-pyrethrum-a-safe-organic-pesticide/


Thanks I really appreciate the info here on this.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 27, 2016)

Those cups dry out a lot quicker than the bags huh? lol
Quite the turnaround!


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm not trying to talk you into using bad Chems . Don't decide based on my answers. I have tried a lot of things in my time to stay away from bugs but with grow shops on every corner now widespread bugs are everywhere . Prevention is best but not always possible when a lot of bugs can over winter in a bag of soil bought from a store for a long time , not to mention that almost all bags of soil and coco sit outside somewhere for various amounts of time so good luck never getting anything. Organic sprays and what not are great for prevention but once you have several adults on one leaf you are pretty much past the point of organic means . You are growing indoors with perfect living parameters and plenty of food for most mites and pests with absolutely zero things that eat those pests. Once you spray any chemical bug sprays you cannot introduce beneficial mites or ladybugs as they will die fast  so hope you can get it knocked out fast. Just spray them every other day for a couple of weeks potters and all. Then after that once a week forever until flower . Should keep them gone .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Those cups dry out a lot quicker than the bags huh? lol
> Quite the turnaround!


Yeah I went away for a week to take the girls to see the mouse and thought they would be ok and it was just a perfect storm brewing, I wasn't able to keep tabs on my A/C via the nest app because some update BS, the record highs (of course), and they hit a growth spurt and started drinking more. FML. I was about to just trash the whole grow. LOL...........

Been a hell of a veg cycle so far


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 27, 2016)

This year was my first summer grow in my new grow rooms (2 years old) and of course it was during the hottest damn summer weve had in the Midwest in a friggin decade. It was enough to reconsider doing any more summer grows haha. Temps and humidity were off the charts and my electric bill suffered for it as well.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> This year was my first summer grow in my new grow rooms (2 years old) and of course it was during the hottest damn summer weve had in the Midwest in a friggin decade. It was enough to reconsider doing any more summer grows haha. Temps and humidity were off the charts and my electric bill suffered for it as well.


Same here brother, and speaking of humidity a dehu is on my list after the new spaces get setup. Fucken 80% plus everyday inside with the A/C running lol........


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 27, 2016)

I was up at over 70% at times with AC and dehu running. The dehu running meant more ac usage. It was just a wicked game of "chase your tail" that I wont be playing again until I can get my room dialed in for those kinds of elements.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I was up at over 70% at times with AC and dehu running. The dehu running meant more ac usage. It was just a wicked game of "chase your tail" that I wont be playing again until I can get my room dialed in for those kinds of elements.


I am going to a bigger flower space and re-arranging some things with the hopes that I can just skip growing in the summer period from next year on. Not worth the hassles to me thus far................


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 27, 2016)

^^^Thats one of a cpl ways to avoid the summer grow without hurting your stash levels. Bigger room with bigger yields, or a perpetual grow. I've decided to try my hand at a perpetual in hopes of clearing an extra grow so I can shut down during summer months.
Flood n drain tables staggered 4 weeks apart. Yield 5 plants every 4 weeks or so with literally no veg times. Constant supply of clones from a momma in the veg room.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> ^^^Thats one of a cpl ways to avoid the summer grow without hurting your stash levels. Bigger room with bigger yields, or a perpetual grow. I've decided to try my hand at a perpetual in hopes of clearing an extra grow so I can shut down during summer months.
> Flood n drain tables staggered 4 weeks apart. Yield 5 plants every 4 weeks or so with literally no veg times. Constant supply of clones from a momma in the veg room.


Well I'm going perpetual with a bigger room 

And we are on the same path I want to do monthly harvest as well. Except for the time being no moms and I am just about to start the clone game when these girls go to flower. 

However I am going to try my hand at a DIY RDWC after this run in coco and DTW. I'm going for (4) plants in each cycle with 4 site DWC plus a res. It will be circulating and bulbbled.  I'm hoping this + led's = winning as a grower lol.............


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 27, 2016)

Sounds like a winning formula to me.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Sounds like a winning formula to me.


I hope so we shall soon see. Two things that I have not been pleased with in the past lol........

There will always be a place for Coco and MH/HPS/CMH lol.........


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> ^^^Thats one of a cpl ways to avoid the summer grow without hurting your stash levels. Bigger room with bigger yields, or a perpetual grow. I've decided to try my hand at a perpetual in hopes of clearing an extra grow so I can shut down during summer months.
> Flood n drain tables staggered 4 weeks apart. Yield 5 plants every 4 weeks or so with literally no veg times. Constant supply of clones from a momma in the veg room.


You plan on doing that with the gg4?


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 27, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> You plan on doing that with the gg4?


Yes, I actually have 5 flowering now in one of 2 trays under 400W cob led. 3 more weeks and I'll be adding the next 5 to the other tray.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Yes, I actually have 5 flowering now in one of 2 trays under 400W cob led. 3 more weeks and I'll be adding the next 5 to the other tray.


How do the cobs do for ya HydroRed ?


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 27, 2016)

Shoot me a private msg and I'll answer any questions you have. I don't wanna be rude and jack Evil-Mobo's Journal.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 28, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Shoot me a private msg and I'll answer any questions you have. I don't wanna be rude and jack Evil-Mobo's Journal.


No problem . It was just an open question. I wasn't trying to Jack the thread


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Shoot me a private msg and I'll answer any questions you have. I don't wanna be rude and jack Evil-Mobo's Journal.


Please feel free to discuss here as long as it doesn't turn into the LED section bickering. As I too am interested in your findings with the COB's and will soon be building a couple of lights to test vs the HPS/MH


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 28, 2016)

A perpetual gg4 grow. Sounds like heaven to me


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 28, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> A perpetual gg4 grow. Sounds like heaven to me


Yeah my eyebrows perked up at the sound of that as well.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 28, 2016)

Well if Evil dont mind, I'll throw down what info I have gathered so far with my limited run with the cobs.
I grew 5 plants(not gg) with the 400W of cobs prior to this grow. The plants are in my journal in my sig if you want to check it out. It was really a pheno hunt for a new momma so it wasnt about weight. I went from 5 mature plants to 3 girls. The cobs worked very well for that grow. I really haven't been able to push the light to see its full potential but plan to with this grow. I remember that the GG#4 was a stretchy leggy girl when you first flip to flower and stays like that for about the first 12-15 days or so. For this perpetual, taller is better than bushier so I think the GG#4 should work. The table is approx 44"x38" (4x3ish) but once full grown, the light should be covering a solid 4x4 area.

This pic is from transplant day to yesterday evening (9 days total).
 
I let them "harden off" for 2 days under 24 hrs of cob lighting then flipped to flower. Like I said, literally almost no veg time.
They have stretched 2x their original height in one week so far....
The lights definitely work, but I'm gonna put it to its paces this time around.
3 more weeks and I'll be filling the other tray with 5 more clones of the glue.

The cob led lights yielded me almost 7 zips from 3 plants that were all under 22" tall in the previous grow.
Heres 5 colas of 7 total from 1 plant.
 
Going from HPS to cobs, I thought penetration of the canopy would be an issue, but it wasnt at all.
Maybe an oz or so of bottom bush larf buds between all three plants.
I have high hopes for this grow of the glue.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Well if Evil dont mind, I'll throw down what info I have gathered so far with my limited run with the cobs.
> I grew 5 plants(not gg) with the 400W of cobs prior to this grow. The plants are in my journal in my sig if you want to check it out. It was really a pheno hunt for a new momma so it wasnt about weight. I went from 5 mature plants to 3 girls. The cobs worked very well for that grow. I really haven't been able to push the light to see its full potential but plan to with this grow. I remember that the GG#4 was a stretchy leggy girl when you first flip to flower and stays like that for about the first 12-15 days or so. For this perpetual, taller is better than bushier so I think the GG#4 should work. The table is approx 44"x38" (4x3ish) but once full grown, the light should be covering a solid 4x4 area.
> 
> This pic is from transplant day to yesterday evening (9 days total).
> ...



Awesome info as I will be working mine into a perpetual as well but with a 4 week veg was the plan. I guess I might have to adjust for shorter......? BUT....... my new flower tent has a ceiling height of 7'11" and I can buy a 2 foot extension if I so desire...... 

That's why I topped these girls once then let them rip, I think now that the T5's back in the roots developed better because I am seeing such vigorous growth so quickly. The good thing is both of my phenos that are left have different size and structure so there will be some variety and I can choose which to keep around maybe both, maybe neither. But one of my phenos in particular I have my eye on from the beginning before I knew if they were boys or girls. 

Thanks for sharing your info so far I need to go read about your build.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 28, 2016)

Hardest part of perpetual is getting a schedule established. It kills me to see an empty tub under the light lol. For your setup, veg times are ideal. Certainly a 4 week veg if you have the time/space.
Im restricted on my head space as well, but since using the cobs, I do get about 6-8 inches of extra head space to work with. I'm envious of your available head space though. I have about 7' myself, but factor in the flood table height and light fixture/hangers etc-that leaves me about 3' of actual grow height til I'm touching lights.
So you plan to keep a momma of one of the phenos if they turn out killer? What kinda nose you getting from a stem rub right now on them?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Hardest part of perpetual is getting a schedule established. It kills me to see an empty tub under the light lol. For your setup, veg times are ideal. Certainly a 4 week veg if you have the time/space.
> Im restricted on my head space as well, but since using the cobs, I do get about 6-8 inches of extra head space to work with. I'm envious of your available head space though. I have about 7' myself, but factor in the flood table height and light fixture/hangers etc-that leaves me about 3' of actual grow height til I'm touching lights.
> So you plan to keep a momma of one of the phenos if they turn out killer? What kinda nose you getting from a stem rub right now on them?


I'm not sure yet if I will keep a mom or just keep running clones. This is where people start talking genetic drift and stuff that's way beyond my education level or experience lol. To take advantage of this height I will be going RDWC vs using the flood and drain so we will see how it goes. The plan is a two tent rotation but one tent has two flower areas so it's like 3 spaces in all really. Brother @OneHitDone has been a HUGE help for me with a lot of this I didn't just come up with all this on my own as a newb lol. 4 weeks veg clone before flip move to flower area 1 and then when you flip/clone/move again you put plants into the other and it just keeps rolling after that, barring any grow issues of course etc etc. 

The nose right now from the stem rub is an earthy piney smell with a hint of menthol/mint that's not too over powering. But it's funny even just when I hand water them the smell comes off the pot it's awesome. Of the two phenos left I won't keep running one of them unless the flowers are out of this world, because she's picky as hell with anything that affects her while the other pheno just trucks along as if nothing happened. But these are just my observations so far. In have the tough bitch and the sissy girl. You never know though once everything dries surprises can come about.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 28, 2016)

On the whole genetic drift thing....I ran the same momma for about 3 years and only used clones from her. She was never flowered or revegged and the clones that came off her in year 3 were the same as the clones that came off of her in the first month. Thats all I'll say about that 
Wow...menthol...thats a first I've heard on this. Man Evil -you got me intrigued.......
Sounds like OneHitDone is steering you in the right direction!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> On the whole genetic drift thing....I ran the same momma for about 3 years and only used clones from her. She was never flowered or revegged and the clones that came off her in year 3 were the same as the clones that came off of her in the first month. Thats all I'll say about that
> Wow...menthol...thats a first I've heard on this. Man Evil -you got me intrigued.......
> Sounds like OneHitDone is steering you in the right direction!


I will say this and it's not an ass kissing thing, but I am very fortunate to have someone with his knowledge and exp helping me. And it's very visible in my growing abilities as such a newb. You can see in my first grow thread how much better my three Barney's girls looked in veg before the flip compared to the first run. 

Yeah in the end it's on the person with the hands on, but the amount I have learned in such a short time has been just plain awesome. Now I'm going to go ahead and embarrass myself in the next party cup comp so we will see how that goes. I guess you could say sexing these bitches out in cups was practice for that, so as long as I don't go on vacation I should have something make it to flower right lol........

As for the menthol as I said it's very faint but it's there at least to my nose. A lot can still change as we all know how something can do a complete turnaround just from curing lol......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

Here's a shot of the girls today, the Auto is on the right the other two bigger girls are my GG, the little plants is a bag seed Blue Dream from a buddy, and a clone of a thrown out GG male that I just wanted to screw around to see if it would take root straight in the coco and so far it hasn't died. I did this in soil once and it worked so just some more testing.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 28, 2016)

I can see a little leaf twist with the tall middle plant. Shes got the legs of a gg too.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I can see a little leaf twist with the tall middle plant. Shes got the legs of a gg too.


On the left we have my GG# 8. She's the one that is picky. Even just a change of height of the light distance to canopy and she would be leaning and weak looking. I think some of this is because of the other light I was testing before for a bit which sucked lol. But we will see.

The plant in the middle is my GG#13 and my favorite from the beginning she has always been the strongest and most resilient to change and issues. I just also like her red stems and the leaf twists and her structure and height compared to the other plant. They were both topped at the same time and are both the same age so. I can't wait to run #13 in hydro from beginning to end and see what happens


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> On the left we have my GG# 8. She's the one that is picky. Even just a change of height of the light distance to canopy and she would be leaning and weak looking. I think some of this is because of the other light I was testing before for a bit which sucked lol. But we will see.
> 
> The plant in the middle is my GG#13 and my favorite from the beginning she has always been the strongest and most resilient to change and issues. I just also like her red stems and the leaf twists and her structure and height compared to the other plant. They were both topped at the same time and are both the same age so. I can't wait to run #13 in hydro from beginning to end and see what happens


The one with the leaf twist is a fucking gorilla glue bro . It looks just like it!! Screw what everyone was saying about elev8. I talked to them at the cannabis cup and he told me they definitely used a real gg#4 and back crossed it . I think you have a real good version of it to me . Also glue is very very temperamental . This is just my opinion


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> On the left we have my GG# 8. She's the one that is picky. Even just a change of height of the light distance to canopy and she would be leaning and weak looking. I think some of this is because of the other light I was testing before for a bit which sucked lol. But we will see.
> 
> The plant in the middle is my GG#13 and my favorite from the beginning she has always been the strongest and most resilient to change and issues. I just also like her red stems and the leaf twists and her structure and height compared to the other plant. They were both topped at the same time and are both the same age so. I can't wait to run #13 in hydro from beginning to end and see what happens



#13 is looking to be the strongest contender in GG traits for sure. Does the stem rub have a greasy feel to it? Also, is it flexible? Mine is very flexible and perfect for LST or HST. Gets floppy when in flower and needs support.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> #13 is looking to be the strongest contender in GG traits for sure. Does the stem rub have a greasy feel to it? Also, is it flexible? Mine is very flexible and perfect for LST or HST. Gets floppy when in flower and needs support.


Funny you mention this the stems feel wet lol and the plant is felxible as fuck I have never used a SCROG but #13 is like begging for it right now with how flexible she is and the new growth sights coming in let me take a pic for an example of what I'm talking about, but I was thinking maybe just tying down the branches some never done that either. I could top her again for 4 mains when I take clones and tie her ass down


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 28, 2016)

She would most def take well to a scrog/tiedown/verticle etc.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

Dammit here's comes a longer veg lol


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 28, 2016)

Im curious as to what other phenos you may have seen with more than 2 girls out of the bunch?



Stonironi said:


> The one with the leaf twist is a fucking gorilla glue bro . It looks just like it!! Screw what everyone was saying about elev8. I talked to them at the cannabis cup and he told me they definitely used a real gg#4 and back crossed it . I think you have a real good version of it to me . Also glue is very very temperamental . This is just my opinion


Did they mention what the Bx was?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Im curious as to what other phenos you may have seen with more than 2 girls out of the bunch?
> 
> 
> Did they mention what the Bx was?


The only info I have is what we all know from their website. They never replied to my email. If this #5 clone I am testing to root in straight coco roots I'll let it grow out some so you can see another pheno. But most of my phenos were like one of these two with one of the boys being like a mix of both and in between them in height.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 28, 2016)

I cannot wait until she flowers out for you but I can say that crossing one of those males to a true gg#4 and you will most likely have a really close version of gg#4 in seed form !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I cannot wait until she flowers out for you but I can say that crossing one of those males to a true gg#4 and you will most likely have a really close version of gg#4 in seed form !


That's why I hop the #5 roots  I might get lucky on someone helping me out with a cut................


----------



## GroErr (Aug 29, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> On the whole genetic drift thing....I ran the same momma for about 3 years and only used clones from her. She was never flowered or revegged and the clones that came off her in year 3 were the same as the clones that came off of her in the first month. Thats all I'll say about that
> Wow...menthol...thats a first I've heard on this. Man Evil -you got me intrigued.......
> Sounds like OneHitDone is steering you in the right direction!


I'll second the thoughts on genetic drift, have several phenos/strains and I cut the clones before flowering to keep my perpetual going, some are 3 years old and if anything they run better now then they did originally. Someone made a good point about this subject, they were looking at it from a large/commercial standpoint, cutting hundreds of clones regularly, I can see that potentially causing some degradation. But for us hobby/med growers cloning-the-clones a few times/year there's nothing to worry about imo. I'll probably get sick of the strain or replace it with something before I'd ever see any clone degradation.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 29, 2016)

Well, I decided to take cuts and top today. I took (4) cuts total from each GG. I took two cuts from the main tops on each girl, and took the two lowest branches from each one too as these would be lollipopped at some point anyways. I had to tape up #13 as I pushed down too hard on one of the top branches and she cracked a little but I am sure she will be fine.

You can see the cuts soaking in the pre cloner mix in solo cups on the tray.



And the newest addition to the veg tent security team courtesy of my girls:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Not much to report clones are looking good in the new flood and drain cloner setup. The veg tent is looking good too both girls are taking well to some light LST. In the process of upgrades to the room today was day one of electrical getting that 240 in here to get things done right. More COB parts should be trickling in soon too. I'll be putting up the COB for the 3x3 soon and when I feel these two girls have recovered enough from being topped I will toss just the two of them in there to flower under the 3000K Cree CXB 3590 light I will be piecing together. I will be playing with the LED's as well as their spectrum, and my thought process behind this is the same as what was going to be in place with veg under 6500K T5, 1st 1/2 flower under 600W Blue MH, then finish 2nd 1/2 of lower with 1000W HPS. Instead I will be testing a veg setup with 5000K Citizen 1812 70 CRI, and for flower I will first have the Cree 3590/3000K light built, then will come the Citizen 1812/4000K lights. So Eventually my test will be one straing through the LED gauntlet 5000K/4000K/3000K vs the T5/MH/HPS of 6500K/Blue MH/Enhanced HPS.

I will have some pics soon. Transitioning to bigger spaces and some DIY COB/RDWC setups since the test run in the closet tent is going well. I really can't wait to get my first full run in hydro from clone/seed starting all the way through to flower and see how it goes. 

Thanks for checking in 
Cheers


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey man, was it you or @WindyCityKush that I was talking to about bigworms blue kimbo not long ago? I saw Oregonelite has them for sale there! If it wasn't you guys, sorry for the stoner moment lol.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah it was me @eastcoastmo but someone else was looking for them. You chop yours yet?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, was it you or @WindyCityKush that I was talking to about bigworms blue kimbo not long ago? I saw Oregonelite has them for sale there! If it wasn't you guys, sorry for the stoner moment lol.


I haven't gotten my hands on any of the BK yet mo, but I can definitely vouch for OES and really only buy either from them, the gorilla, or Mephisto now. But, I'm pretty stocked on beans at the moment so it's time to focus on growing some of these out and keeping up with the grow and the changes being made.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 31, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Yeah it was me @eastcoastmo but someone else was looking for them. You chop yours yet?


Ah cool, thought it was, thanks man! 
Not as yet buddy, chopping them this weekend...can't wait too!! 



Evil-Mobo said:


> I haven't gotten my hands on any of the BK yet mo, but I can definitely vouch for OES and really only buy either from them, the gorilla, or Mephisto now. But, I'm pretty stocked on beans at the moment so it's time to focus on growing some of these out and keeping up with the grow and the changes being made.


Thanks mate, good to hear OES are legit. Totally get it with beans too hey, I shouldn't even be looking lol.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 31, 2016)

Little pic action to hold you guys over. Continuing gently with my LST daily. GG#8 on the left, GG#13 in the middle, my Mephisto Sour Hound F2 on the right, and two babies front and center. Thanks for checking in


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 31, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Little pic action to hold you guys over. Continuing gently with my LST daily. GG#8 on the left, GG#13 in the middle, my Mephisto Sour Hound F2 on the right, and two babies front and center. Thanks for checking in
> 
> View attachment 3770149


Look at security in the back scoping out your nugz . Haha


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 31, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Look at security in the back scoping out your nugz . Haha



Yeah buddy someone has to keep a look out lol........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 2, 2016)

I think the GG is liking the LST lol........


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I think the GG is liking the LST lol........
> 
> View attachment 3771338


They look ready to go now bro !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 2, 2016)

A little more bro, I want the new growth on the big bitch in the middle to fill in more before I flip. See how bare she is where I spread her out up top? Now the girl on the left has filled in nicely, it's crazy this much filling in just a few days later and I never even tied them down lol...I'm also trying to wait and see if I can delay long enough for my driver to come in for the new LED light so I can stuff them under it and see how it goes.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh yeah, yesterday we finished getting the electrical updated, don't look like much but the 240 light controller is hard wired in and I got a separate 120V outlet for my portable A/C to run off by itself, huge difference this will make for me.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> A little more bro, I want the new growth on the big bitch in the middle to fill in more before I flip. See how bare she is where I spread her out up top? Now the girls on the l;eft has filled in nicely, it's crazy this much filling in just a few days later and I never even tied them down lol...I'm also trying to wait and see if I can delay long enough for my driver to come in for the new LED light so I can stuff them under it and see how it goes.


Sounds like a great plan ! Haha


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 2, 2016)

Man being sick sucks lol. Getting this monster tent up kicked my ass lol.......


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Man being sick sucks lol. Getting this monster tent up kicked my ass lol.......
> 
> View attachment 3771664


The 4x8, it's the same as mine but you have the height extenders. I have the lite edition . They are definitely a workout to get up by yourself haha makes me think back to putting mine up lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 2, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> The 4x8, it's the same as mine but you have the height extenders. I have the lite edition . They are definitely a workout to get up by yourself haha makes me think back to putting mine up lol


5x9 bro came with the 1 ft extension it was a bear lol............


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> 5x9 bro came with the 1 ft extension it was a bear lol............


Yeah you got the regular line it's much heavier than the one I got . More expensive too but they are really nice tents


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 2, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Yeah you got the regular line it's much heavier than the one I got . More expensive too but they are really nice tents


My agromax tents are great for the money but there's no comparison to the gorilla tent. I got a good deal with growers house with their make an offer on the tent and they include the one foot ext so I'm happy. This thing is a tank and the zippers are butter.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My agromax tents are great for the money but there's no comparison to the gorilla tent. I got a good deal with growers house with their make an offer on the tent and they include the one foot ext so I'm happy. This thing is a tank and the zippers are butter.


Yeah mine has not had any problems in 2 years . My grow lab tent broken zipper and a tear less than one year !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 5, 2016)

Pic to hold you guys over, not much exciting to discuss on this side of the grow room lol will be watering/feeding later today. Trying to hold off the flip to 12/12 a bit more but we will see.

GG#8 on the left, GG#13 middle back, Mephisto Sour Hound F2 Auto Fem right, Blue Dream bag seed front/left/center, and GG#5 cut (male) front/right/center:


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Pic to hold you guys over, not much exciting to discuss on this side of the grow room lol will be watering/feeding later today. Trying to hold off the flip to 12/12 a bit more but we will see.
> 
> GG#8 on the left, GG#13 middle back, Mephisto Sour Hound F2 Auto Fem right, Blue Dream bag seed front/left/center, and GG#5 cut (male) front/right/center:
> 
> View attachment 3773623


Looks like your gonna have a decent yield off of that auto . That's cool !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 5, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Looks like your gonna have a decent yield off of that auto . That's cool !


I hope to get it under better lighting soon to see if it helps yield.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I hope to get it under better lighting soon to see if it helps yield.


Seems to be doing pretty good as is.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 5, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Seems to be doing pretty good as is.


Thanks bro but we can always try to do better right  Just looking to beat my last auto's on weight, hopefully that's the case.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks bro but we can always try to do better right  Just looking to beat my last auto's on weight, hopefully that's the case.


Absolutely


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 6, 2016)

Watered and fed today. I also topped the Blue Dream seedling today. Not much else to report, the Mephisto Auto is smelling great and the frost is coming on hard so we will see if I can get her under something besides these T5's soon to finish her off.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Watered and fed today. I also topped the Blue Dream seedling today. Not much else to report, the Mephisto Auto is smelling great and the frost is coming on hard so we will see if I can get her under something besides these T5's soon to finish her off.
> 
> View attachment 3774670


Your humidity is at 86%? Mighty high for veg or flower. IMO. I have low humidity issues trying to resolve. Nice though.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 6, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Your humidity is at 86%? Mighty high for veg or flower. IMO. I have low humidity issues trying to resolve. Nice though.


It's reading higher than usual because I just finished watering and the tent was open as well humid rainy day here today.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 7, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It's reading higher than usual because I just finished watering and the tent was open as well humid rainy day here today.


Ime a high humidity is optimal for my veg room. Not necessarily 86% lol but maybe 60-70%. I don't have a hygrometer so I can't really tell. Besides, my cloner loves it


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 7, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Ime a high humidity is optimal for my veg room. Not necessarily 86% lol but maybe 60-70%. I don't have a hygrometer so I can't really tell. Besides, my cloner loves it


Yeah but so will mold and mildew if it ever finds its way in there at 70% humidity you wil be in trouble .


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 7, 2016)

You can use green cure and or h202 to keep pesky spores at bay they can't grow on your plants if the pH on the leafs is outside of the growing range of Mold or pm mildew


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Stonironi (Sep 7, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3775415


Flower ! Flower flower !!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 7, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Flower ! Flower flower !!!


VERY soon my friend, very soon!


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 7, 2016)

i hear an echo,, lol


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 7, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> i hear an echo,, lol


Lol mine was supposed to be a chant


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 7, 2016)

lets beat our forks on the table, and chant,, FLIP<< FLIP<< FLIP,,, hahhaa


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 7, 2016)

You guys crack me up .........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Stonironi (Sep 9, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3777118


Nice !!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 9, 2016)

Ok guys my first DIY cob build.

4- cree cxb 3590 36V 3000K
140mm pin heat sinks
14" Mod420 frame and northern grow lights j box
Mean well hlg320-2100B driver
Dimmer
Khatod Lenses

Running on 240v now 

Would like to thank @robincnn for his help and @Bobby from Mi for the frame

I will be fine tuning a few things still but this will be the first flower run under this light and where the two GG girls will be flowering out.

I can say off the bat this light is running very cool even the driver and it's A LOT quieter than my previously owned COB light which I bought pre fabricated.

I will be building a similar light soon for veg using 4 citizen 1812 5000K 70CRI and a mean well hlg240-C1050B this will be in a 3x3 as well. I want to see how the cxb light compares to MH/HPS and how the veg light with the citi's compares to the 8 bulb T5 running GE 6500K bulbs

Thanks for checking in


----------



## GroErr (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice Evil, looking forward to seeing those GG girls flower under that drone


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Very nice Evil, looking forward to seeing those GG girls flower under that drone


Thanks brother your grow is kicking too still despite the mishap. Those pheno you're running look like fire!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks brother your grow is kicking too still despite the mishap. Those pheno you're running look like fire!


Cheers, the indoor girls are rocking it, one of the two Blue Pyramids smells like sweet orange kush  Still working on that outdoor issue, those girls aren't bouncing back after the crush so I'm building them a support structure to lean on. Colas got bent so far down they won't come back up. Only 4 weeks or so to go so I'll save what I can out there


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok guys my first DIY cob build.
> 
> 4- cree cxb 3590 36V 3000K
> 140mm pin heat sinks
> ...


Hey buddy, please tell me about those electrical connectors that are inside the wiring box,, never seen those before and i am courious,,


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 10, 2016)

also, Am I seeing a reflector inside of a lense?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 10, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> Hey buddy, please tell me about those electrical connectors that are inside the wiring box,, never seen those before and i am courious,,


The are just push connectors and they made my life a lot easier. I did not have to solder anything but I chose to. I only used the push connectors inside the junction box and Robin from northern grow lights included them with the junction box purchase.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 10, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> also, Am I seeing a reflector inside of a lense?


Negative no reflector just the lens which is silicone. It is two part though.


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 10, 2016)

i have never seen those connectors before, not even at home depot, i wonder where to get them


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 10, 2016)

i zoom in on your picture and I can see a name and number on those connectors,, but I cant make out what it says,, with that infor i could probably find them


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 10, 2016)

its ok, I am finding them now,, push in wire connectors,, home depot has them


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 10, 2016)

The brand on mine is wago but I think home depot carries ideal


----------



## robincnn (Sep 10, 2016)

Great looking fixture. I have same one with HLG 240. I am going to swap out with a HLG 320 soon.

@Tim Fox 
Those are wago 222 and wago 221 connectors
https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-connectors-open-thread.880672/


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 10, 2016)

robincnn said:


> Great looking fixture. I have same one with HLG 240. I am going to swap out with a HLG 320 soon.
> 
> @Tim Fox
> Those are wago 222 and wago 221 connectors
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-connectors-open-thread.880672/


Due to a backorder issue I ended up with two let me know if you need my extra.


----------



## robincnn (Sep 10, 2016)

I have a 320 2100. already.
Thanks


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 11, 2016)

Ok you flippers, here we go, the Girls Got their first feeding of flower nutes last night and the timer is set for the first off cycle tonight to begin 12/12. I left them under the COB light 24/7 for almost two days and started with the light dimmed down and went increasing it little by little until we were on full blast just in case. One of the girls is showing some yellowing on the new growth that I will keep an eye on. I think it was from a screwed PH feeding the time before this one. I'm not sure if I should top them again or not? They were already topped for four mains and are huge the stretch is gonna be crazy here most likely lol.



This is what the veg tent looks like now that the GG girls have moved on lol:



Closer pic of the Auto grown under T5 it's whole life:




And a little bubble bucket test I have going on in the closet tent with the hydro cloner:



Thanks for checking
Cheers!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2016)

Looking great in there Evil  320w of 3590's is going to rock in a 3x3!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 11, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Looking great in there Evil  320w of 3590's is going to rock in a 3x3!


That's the plan brother I thank you for your input on lighting as well.

Cheers!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 11, 2016)

Ooohweee! It's on and poppin now. Im excited to see these babies. Loving that auto.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 11, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Ooohweee! It's on and poppin now. Im excited to see these babies. Loving that auto.


Thanks bro I am very excited to test the flowers of this auto so hopefully the time flies by. I am curious to see how the GG blow up too, thinking of tying them down.......


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice growing @Evil-Mobo ! Looks like some healthy and happy plants. I'll be tagging in and following along...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 12, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Nice growing @Evil-Mobo ! Looks like some healthy and happy plants. I'll be tagging in and following along...


Thanks brother been following your COB grow as well looks good.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks brother been following your COB grow as well looks good.


Thank you, the Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1's are up next with some Bodhi Solo's Stash...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 12, 2016)

I will be curious how those gorilla bubble come along


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I will be curious how those gorilla bubble come along


I have 2 females out of the 8 I popped. I'm thinking of popping more to get a couple more girls in the mix to pick from. 

How have you liked the Elev8 beans? How do they grow and smell?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 12, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I have 2 females out of the 8 I popped. I'm thinking of popping more to get a couple more girls in the mix to pick from.
> 
> How have you liked the Elev8 beans? How do they grow and smell?



They grow and smell great so far but I only got two females in a ten pack so that was kinda crappy but that's why i just vegged these a little longer/bigger to fill the space. We will see how it works. I will be running clones of each in rdwc soon as well for comparison to the Coco and drain to waste.

They have a real earthy piny and slight minty scent to them. And both blew up in veg recently after being topped for a second time. I might have to remove the flood tables and stand and hand water in a Tupperware ware or something for the added height. We shall see.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 12, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I have 2 females out of the 8 I popped. I'm thinking of popping more to get a couple more girls in the mix to pick from.
> 
> How have you liked the Elev8 beans? How do they grow and smell?


Tony greens? I have that gorilla bubble bx on my list to buy.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 12, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Tony greens? I have that gorilla bubble bx on my list to buy.


Yes sir, I have the Bx1f1 that I'm running now, the Bx2 and the Blueberry Gorilla Bubble. He just released Gorilla Double (Gorilla Bubble x Sour Dubb clone only), Gorilla Bubble Bx3 and Blueberry Gorilla Bubble Bx1 back to the GG #4. They are all here... 
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/tonygreens-tortured-beans


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 12, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I have 2 females out of the 8 I popped. I'm thinking of popping more to get a couple more girls in the mix to pick from.
> 
> How have you liked the Elev8 beans? How do they grow and smell?


2 out of 8  Tony did say that most will be keepers though . You grabbed a few packs though didn't you ? I only got 1 pack of the bx1f1 hoping I got all the females in my pack that you didn't get in yours lol


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks brother been following your COB grow as well looks good.


I've got a 6 light cxb cob 3590 from timber grow lights that I haven't even unboxed . The guy told me that light will only do a 2x2 or at best 3x3 and for 600 bucks . I was bummed that I would need 3 or 4 more sets of that light to make a good grow in a 4x8 gorilla grow tent ? . Plus I will still have to run ac? I'm still on the fence plus I don't have 2400 bucks to throw at lights right now . How much heat do you get off of the 4 your running ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 12, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I've got a 6 light cxb cob 3590 from timber grow lights that I haven't even unboxed . The guy told me that light will only do a 2x2 or at best 3x3 and for 600 bucks . I was bummed that I would need 3 or 4 more sets of that light to make a good grow in a 4x8 gorilla grow tent ? . Plus I will still have to run ac? I'm still on the fence plus I don't have 2400 bucks to throw at lights right now . How much heat do you get off of the 4 your running ?


Warmest that tent has been so far during the day is 76. That's plenty fine with me for having the 320W on full blast lol in the 3x3. I am VERY happy so far with the light, if it can match or beat my 315 CMH we have a winner. If it can match the 600W MH/HPS that would be killer too but I think it will land me somewhere in between the CMH and the 600w we shall see that's the purpose of this for me to see the testing and results in my garden with my eyes lol. I can't wait to get the new veg light up just waiting on the frame and need to order the lenses.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Warmest that tent has been so far during the day is 76. That's plenty fine with me for having the 320W on full blast lol in the 3x3. I am VERY happy so far with the light, if it can match or beat my 315 CMH we have a winner. If it can match the 600W MH/HPS that would be killer too but I think it will land me somewhere in between the CMH and the 600w we shall see that's the purpose of this for me to see the testing and results in my garden with my eyes lol. I can't wait to get the new veg light up just waiting on the frame and need to order the lenses.


76 with no ac running ? What are you putting together for veg ? I'm pretty sure that is what came with my light is the 320 but I have 6 lights? Maybe I should run it with 5 lights so they have more power ?


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 12, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> 2 out of 8  Tony did say that most will be keepers though . You grabbed a few packs though didn't you ? I only got 1 pack of the bx1f1 hoping I got all the females in my pack that you didn't get in yours lol


I still have 7 seeds left in that pack and a whole separate pack of the Bx1f1's to run. You never know from seeds the ratio your going to get. As long as they are stable and productive I'll be happy. The close are stink inking up my room with a sour funk at the moment. It dissipates once you enter the room but when the door is first opened it slaps you in the face and calls you papa...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 12, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> 76 with no ac running ? What are you putting together for veg ? I'm pretty sure that is what came with my light is the 320 but I have 6 lights? Maybe I should run it with 5 lights so they have more power ?


For veg I will be using the same frame 4 citizen 1812 5000K 70CRI cobs 120mm pin heat sinks mean well 240-C1050B driver glass lenses etc etc. It will be run in a 3x3 as well.

As for A/C the house AC runs at whatever temp we set and then I have a portable AC unit that I run on low setting. Today was 90 outside 76 in the cob tent 81 under the T5 in veg


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 12, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I still have 7 seeds left in that pack and a whole separate pack if the Bx1f1's to run. You never know from seeds the ratio your going to get. As long as they are stable and productive I'll be happy. The close are stink inking up my room with a sour funk at the moment. It dissipates once you enter the room but when the door is first opened it slaps you in the face and calls you papa...


Those are 2 of my favs gg and sour bubble is the absolute best for pain I've ever found. It makes your face numb .


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> For veg I will be using the same frame 4 citizen 1812 5000K 70CRI cobs 120mm pin heat sinks mean well 240-C1050B driver glass lenses etc etc. It will be run in a 3x3 as well.
> 
> As for A/C the house AC runs at whateber temp we set and then I have a portable AC unit that I run on low setting. Today was 90 outside 76 in the cob tent 81 under the T5 in veg


Nice. Then they must run pretty cool then ? T5 runs super hot in my experience.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 12, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Nice. Then they must run pretty cool then ? T5 runs super hot in my experience.


With the bulbs i have there right now the T5 is running the coolest it has since I have owned it. I just think sometimes it's a bit much for the space but I think the two ballasts on the light contribute a lot to the heat


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 12, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I agree with the tolerance issue. I keep my hash intake to a minimum as well, but good for when the back is fukt up bad. I dont do iso or bho or any other kind of chemical laced smokeables since I have heart issues and it messes with my heart rythm badly.


That's funny I have a high tolérance to hash but not with flower I can smoke easily 5g of hash à day easily but you never gonna see me smoke more than 2g of flower


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 12, 2016)

aspire2grow said:


> ill have to try barneys farm ive just got some sweet seeds green poison im hoping to pop and start my first journal here and recommended strains of barneys ??


Stay away from barney's farm!!


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> What do you recommend if the CJ does not work?


I had mite and thrips at the same time I used Ecoprotek azaprot for thé thrips and cinnaprot for the mite and they worked really good I chose them because I was in flower and you can use them until the 6wk of flower ,there organic


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 13, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I had mite and thrips at the same time I used Ecoprotek azaprot for thé thrips and cinnaprot for the mite and they worked really good I chose them because I was in flower and you can use them until the 6wk of flower ,there organic


Imo mites are a problem that just won't go away unless you are ridiculously vigilant and organic means of irradication are next to impossible. They are great for prevention but not so much once you have a problem . Captain jacks helps but it will not get rid of them completely . Been there and done that bro. If you put your plants in flower and you have thrips they are gonna ravage your plants . You don't want to spray in flower! I don't care how organic a spray is you don't want to smoke it ! Get something stronger , blast your tents good 2 days in a row and every other day for 2 weeks and then once a week till you know they are gone . Then go back to preventative stuff. They fly so once you got em bad it is hard to stop them but you can do it , I have. But it wasn't with captain jacks . That stuff gets expensive to after a while. If you are worried about harsh chemicals on your plants then spray them with plain water right before flower and rinse the residual off of them. All your bud leaves will be new leaves and what is on the plant before that will be gone when you harvest. I do know bugs  unfortunately


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Imo mites are a problem that just won't go away unless you are ridiculously vigilant and organic means of irradication are next to impossible. They are great for prevention but not so much once you have a problem . Captain jacks helps but it will not get rid of them completely . Been there and done that bro. If you put your plants in flower and you have thrips they are gonna ravage your plants . You don't want to spray in flower! I don't care how organic a spray is you don't want to smoke it ! Get something stronger , blast your tents good 2 days in a row and every other day for 2 weeks and then once a week till you know they are gone . Then go back to preventative stuff. They fly so once you got em bad it is hard to stop them but you can do it , I have. But it wasn't with captain jacks . That stuff gets expensive to after a while. If you are worried about harsh chemicals on your plants then spray them with plain water right before flower and rinse the residual off of them. All your bud leaves will be new leaves and what is on the plant before that will be gone when you harvest. I do know bugs  unfortunately


Cinnaprot worked really well before using it I was fightin them for months but they were always come back but after cinnaprot they were gone for good!! I'vé cleaned my space countless time too they were always come back try it it's cheap and work really good it's à friend of mine working with reggae seed that make me try it


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 13, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Cinnaprot worked really well before using it I was fightin them for months but they were always come back but after cinnaprot they were gone for good!! I'vé cleaned my space countless time too they were always come back try it it's cheap and work really good it's à friend of mine working with reggae seed that make me try it


Never heard of it ? Glad it works though ! It is cinnamon .


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 13, 2016)

Then you can put it on toast for breakfast


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Never heard of it ? Glad it works though ! It is cinnamon .


Yes the main ingrédient is cinnamon oil I was laughing at first but when I saw the résult I was ver impressed


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 13, 2016)

Ecoprotect cinnaprot


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 13, 2016)

Ok guys minor update. Girls are still under the LED drone light as it has been named by @GroErr . The pheno #8 is looky crappy and yellowing on the new growth this had started before the switch to the flower tent. I believe it was from a messed up PH 2-3 feedings ago. I defoliated both these girls today some, and will be flushing pheno #8 tonight and seeeing if it helps. Some R/O water and flora kleen and hopefully we can get her right back on track. 

 

Here's the veg tent with the GG #5 clone rooting into the straight coco so that was a success, and the bag seed Blue Dream blowing up (hope it's a girl), and of course not to be forgotten the Mephisto Sour Hound F2 Auto Fem flowering out:

 

 

And a shot of the Sour Hound from the top:


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok guys minor update. Girls are still under the LED drone light as it has been named by @GroErr . The pheno #8 is looky crappy and yellowing on the new growth this had started before the switch to the flower tent. I believe it was from a messed up PH 2-3 feedings ago. I defoliated both these girls today some, and will be flushing pheno #8 tonight and seeeing if it helps. Some R/O water and flora kleen and hopefully we can get her right back on track.
> 
> View attachment 3779864
> 
> ...


Cloning into straight coco is super easy . Probably one of the easier ways really . Drone light looks sweet  how did you make the frame ? It looks professional, I need one for my 6 light setup . I was gonna build it with angle iron but yours looks waaaay better


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 13, 2016)

I've read that cobs will cause your plant to use a lot more calcium than normal ? So if you had a minor issue then switched to new light it may have made it worse much faster ?


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I've read that cobs will cause your plant to use a lot more calcium than normal ? So if you had a minor issue then switched to new light it may have made it worse much faster ?


I don't know if it calcium but she look like she have a defiency


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3777118


Got 2 cxb 3590 that I didn't use until now im gonna bought another 2 with the meanwell 240h and do thé same setup as your damn this led look sexy!! and more easy to do


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I've read that cobs will cause your plant to use a lot more calcium than normal ? So if you had a minor issue then switched to new light it may have made it worse much faster ?


This issue started before switching the lights as I already said. I'm pretty certain the light has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Cloning into straight coco is super easy . Probably one of the easier ways really . Drone light looks sweet  how did you make the frame ? It looks professional, I need one for my 6 light setup . I was gonna build it with angle iron but yours looks waaaay better


I won't be cloning into coco........

The frame I bought made that way via Northern Grow Lights. It's their Mod420 frame:
https://northerngrowlights.com/collections/all/products/mod-420-horticulture-cob-lighting?variant=25008807304


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I won't be cloning into coco........
> 
> The frame I bought made that way via Northern Grow Lights. It's their Mod420 frame:
> https://northerngrowlights.com/collections/all/products/mod-420-horticulture-cob-lighting?variant=25008807304


Yeah I seen the cloner . I wish they made those bigger for more lights as they are pretty nice. Thankyou for the info . I appreciate it .


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> This issue started before switching the lights as I already said. I'm pretty certain the light has nothing to do with it.


I know I seen that but what I was saying is that if you had a small def before you switched over to the cobs then it may have intensified because of them. I was just saying you may need more for the plants and the cobs are letting you know .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

Then there was 1!............



The smaller pheno (Pheno 8 ) just wasn't snapping out of whatever lock out etc it was in. This pheno has been a hassle from the beginning. I was really hoping it would be male from the get go. I had to let her and all of her clones go. Her clones were looking just like mom inside the cloner and a couple hadn't even rooted, meanwhile the cuts from Pheno #13 pictured above are rocking and will be going into DWC shortly. Later today she will get the table and frame taken out, and I will put the tomato cage in. Since she's my only pheno gonna try and open her up some before it's too late. I would say thus far she is liking the LED's.........

Shot of the veg tent all cleaned up and ready for DWC.......... on the left is the Mephisto Auto, in the middle is my GG#5 clone that I was just testing to see if it would root straight into coco, which it did although it took forever, and on the right is my blue dream bag seed from my buddy, I hope it's a girl!




More to come later, many changes going on today and tomorrow...............

Thanks for checking in
Cheers!


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 16, 2016)

That #12 pheno gone?


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Then there was 1!............
> 
> View attachment 3782333
> 
> ...


She is a nice bushy beast !! Looking forward to the end result.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> That #12 pheno gone?


Never had a 12 

I don't always number in order brother, I use numbers that represent people important to me in my life. Lucky #13 is numbered after my wife so needless to say I haven't heard the end of the gab about how she survived the rest lol...........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> She is a nice bushy beast !! Looking forward to the end result. Mine goes in flower today also ! So she won't be far behind yours. Mine is very stretchy though. I think it is a real close example of gg#4. I hope ?


Mine has stretched a lot and I know she's not done lol...........but what else would you expect from a 3000K light source now


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 16, 2016)

Ok, I got the #'s mixed up, but you had a pheno that was very similar to real gg#4 with the leaf twist and the greasy feeling stalks. I'm assuming it was 13 then?


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Never had a 12
> 
> I don't always number in order brother, I use numbers that represent people important to me in my life. Lucky #13 is numbered after my wife so needless to say I haven't heard the end of the gab about how she survived the rest lol...........


Nice ! Gotta make Wifey happy . How is the thrips coming or going hopefully ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, I got the #'s mixed up, but you had a pheno that was very similar to real gg#4 with the leaf twist and the greasy feeling stalks. I'm assuming it was 13 then?


Yes this was my best pheno and luckily the one that closest looks like the GG#4, later today when she's all settled in the cage and the table is out for more clearance I will get better pics. She's looking good and she's a champ, and the roots on her clones.....best clone run I've ever had so far in my short growing career. I can't wait to get these clones through DWC/Hydro from beginning to end and see what happens.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Nice ! Gotta make Wifey happy . How is the thrips coming or going hopefully ?


I'm wondering if maybe they got the roots on the other pheno or not but I haven't seen any bugs in a bit thank god. And doing a lot of cleaning today as I move things around just because, might as well since emptying shit out right..........at least that's how I see it.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 16, 2016)

Glad to hear she made it. Even better that you have some genetics from her if she turns out to be fire!


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm wondering if maybe they got the roots on the other pheno or not but I haven't seen any bugs in a bit thank god. And doing a lot of cleaning today as I move things around just because, might as well since emptying shit out right..........at least that's how I see it.


Hoping you got rid of them ! Bugs suck


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Glad to hear she made it. Even better that you have some genetics from her if she turns out to be fire!


I'll post pics later of the clones and their roots about to transplant them now just needed a break been at it non stop today had to catch up some and what not had a rough few days. If she's fire there are cuts. This is the pheno I've had my eye on from the get go. There was another just like her but male so......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Hoping you got rid of them ! Bugs suck


Me too yes they do, hopefully hydro cleans things up even more.......


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Me too yes they do, hopefully hydro cleans things up even more.......


I've always liked the flavor of hydro grown


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2016)

Looking good Evil, the lonely GG looks like a scrogger, just sayin


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Glad to hear she made it. Even better that you have some genetics from her if she turns out to be fire!


Here's her babies brother there's four on the right, the little squiggly thing on the left not sure what it feels like doing was one of four seeds to pop never tried popping seeds in a cloner before not sure if I had bogus seeds or what thankfully all but one were freebies lol.......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Looking good Evil, the lonely GG looks like a scrogger, just sayin


I know I just feel it's too late she just recovered from a snap up top from when I topped her lol. I might play with a SCROG in the next round with her in DWC we will see. She loves the training man...........everything I throw at her she just keeps on trucking, and let's remember back I almost lost this run lol..... came back saved it to end up with one lady lol........


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I know I just feel it's too late she just recovered from a snap up top from when I topped her lol. I might play with a SCROG in the next round with her in DWC we will see. She loves the training man...........everything I throw at her she just keeps on trucking, and let's rem,ember back I almost lost this run lol.....


If you could find some of those vertical trellis things I use and wind her through, it may help manage her stretch. I usually put the trellises in about 10-14 days before the flip to give them time to adjust and fill in for best results, but I've done it just before and even after flipping them just to manage the canopy. Cheers.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> If you could find some of those vertical trellis things I use and wind her through, it may help manage her stretch. I usually put the trellises in about 10-14 days before the flip to give them time to adjust and fill in for best results, but I've done it just before and even after flipping them just to manage the canopy. Cheers.


This run the tomato cages are here so that's what I will use. I will look for trellis' like the ones you use at the hardware store, I believe I saw something similar @ Lowe's now that you mention it.............


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

@HydroRed @WindyCityKush @skunkwreck @Stonironi @TimFox @OneHitDone @GroErr @Big smo 

Here you go brother, best clone run EVER so far for me I couldn't believe the roots when I pulled the plugs out, let's see how the DWC treats these girls..............there's 4 pics of the roots for the 4 clones. HUGE thanks to @OneHitDone for helping me on the clone game and everything else

   

And the new veg tent setup for now, not done yet more to come


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @HydroRed @WindyCityKush @skunkwreck @Stonironi @TimFox @OneHitDone
> 
> Here you go brother, best clone run EVER so far for me I couldn't believe the roots when I pulled the plugs out, let's see how the DWC treats these girls..............there's 4 pics of the roots for the 4 clones. HUGE thanks to @OneHitDone for helping me on the clone game and everything else
> 
> ...


Awesome root mass....how many days did it take ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Awesome root mass....how many days did it take ?


My best guess right now would be about 10 days, but I will check my notes tonight and let you know. With my ambient temps I didn't need a heat mat either. Beautiful setup.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My best guess right now would be about 10 days, but I will check my notes tonight and let you know. With my ambient temps I didn't need a heat mat either. Beautiful setup.


10 days sounds about right , nice job


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> 10 days sounds about right , nice job


Thanks brother it feels good to be making progress getting things dialed in despite the mishaps. This is why I always like to run more plants than I "need" to. Excited to see what the first full hydro run beginning to end produces.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 16, 2016)

Roots look good. Your gonna love the results from hydro. Are the buckets in the veg room bubblers?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Roots look good. Your gonna love the results from hydro. Are the buckets in the veg room bubblers?


Yes for the time being. My plan is to make it a recirculating bubbling setup baby steps lot's of shit to do and a lot of little details to keep after lol.........


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2016)

Good job, love the root porn


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Good job, love the root porn


Thanks brother, just trying to get better so I can hang with the big boys lol.............


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 16, 2016)

Dude those roots are crazy !! Nice job on that for sure!


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @HydroRed @WindyCityKush @skunkwreck @Stonironi @TimFox @OneHitDone @GroErr @Big smo
> 
> Here you go brother, best clone run EVER so far for me I couldn't believe the roots when I pulled the plugs out, let's see how the DWC treats these girls..............there's 4 pics of the roots for the 4 clones. HUGE thanks to @OneHitDone for helping me on the clone game and everything else
> 
> ...


Damn Bro @Evil-Mobo , you didn't even have to peak inside the plugs every day like a kid on Christmas Eve to see that big ass mass of root


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

Holy shit EM, that is some crazy root porn!! Nice work


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 17, 2016)

@Evil-Mobo , good job on the cloner. It's an amazing feeling when the pieces start coming together, isn't it? Dialing in an environment is tough, but no too tough when you have the support of RIU brother's. Keep it going broski


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> @Evil-Mobo , good job on the cloner. It's an amazing feeling when the pieces start coming together, isn't it? Dialing in an environment is tough, but no too tough when you have the support of RIU brother's. Keep it going broski


I can feel the balance almost there man, can't wait. I am happy with the overall progress despite the mishaps along the way.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Damn Bro @Evil-Mobo , you didn't even have to peak inside the plugs every day like a kid on Christmas Eve to see that big ass mass of root


All thanks to your help bro!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

Ok guys I want to see what you think here.

Since I am down to the one GG girl, I was thinking of up potting her to a bigger fabric pot..... would this be of any benefit now at this point or is it too late? I was thinking of leaving her in the 3 gallon pot and putting her into a 5 or 10 gallon and let the roots grow through the 3 gallon, have seen a lot of outdoor guys do it this way.........

What are your thoughts here......? All input is appreciated on this one.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

how much head room do you have ? do you have room for the stretch ?
I liked GrowErrs suggestion of a scrogger man


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> how much head room do you have ? do you have room for the stretch ?
> I liked GrowErrs suggestion of a scrogger man


Well I'm going to take down the flood table and the frame so that will give me another foot at least, I also gained clearance on the LED vs the big ass CMH that was in here before. The tent is 6 foot tall. I would love to SCROG her but I think the mains will snap

Edited to add: I did defoliate the day I tossed her in there amazing how these plants bounce back from stuff.

This is what she looks like today:


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Well I'm going to take down the flood table and the frame so that will give me another foot at least, I also gained clearance on the LED vs the big ass CMH that was in here before. The tent is 6 foot tall. I would love to SCROG her but I think the mains will snap
> 
> Edited to add: I did defoliate the day I tossed her in there amazing how these plants bounce back from stuff.
> 
> ...


If you've got the room, it's not too late to up pot


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> If you've got the room, it's not too late to up pot


Would the 10 gallon be a waste?

I only have a 5 gallon and 10 gallon available. She's in a 3 right now


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Would the 10 gallon be a waste?
> 
> I only have a 5 gallon and 10 gallon available. She's in a 3 right now


I reckon go with a 5 gallon, it's already in flower so won't spread enough roots to fill a 10 gal.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I reckon go with a 5 gallon, it's already in flower so won't spread enough roots to fill a 10 gal.


That's what I was thinking but then is the extra size diff between the 3 and the 5 worth it.......?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> That's what I was thinking but then is the extra size diff between the 3 and the 5 worth it.......?


More roots = bigger buds. 

In my small space I go from a 100mm to 150mm pots as they show sex and the buds are nearly double the size than if I leave them in the 100mm.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

I have "boated" cloth pots before, setting your small cloth pot into a larger pot & filling in, some cut the bottom out to do it


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

^^^


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

May I ask why not put the smaller pot deeper in? Would this be to allow the roots more room to go down vs just out?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> ^^^View attachment 3783255


Sweet, I hadn't really considered doing this, I can see that would work well!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

that would be my guess.........lol......this is the way I saw it done,,,,if I remember correctly, I had roots out bottom as well as sides


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

Ok guys we will see update later tonight back to work while my helper is free to assist me


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

once roots are "into" the cloth, air pruning, its a little bit of work pulling it out cleanly, this was easier, I was not in flower though. But it worked


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

Ok guys so here is where we are at. Took the flood table and frame out, got the plant into a 10 gallon pot of coco (because why not), and got the tomato cage around her. Will be watering and feeding soon. I was able to sit the 3 gallon inside the tent and cut straight down both sides of the 3 gal pot and remove it leaving all roots and the ball in tact. Then I just back filled around it.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok guys so here is where we are at. Took the flood table and frame out, got the plant into a 10 gallon pot of coco (because why not), and got the tomato cage around her. Will be watering and feeding soon. I was able to sit the 3 gallon inside the tent and cut straight down both sides of the 3 gal pot and remove it leaving all roots and the ball in tact. Then I just back filled around it.
> 
> View attachment 3783347 View attachment 3783348


Sweet setup


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Sweet setup


Thanks bro! Been two 10 hour plus days working in the garden lol......whoever said any of this was easy is nuts. But I do enjoy it and it is rewarding as heck to smoke your own stuff too.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks bro! Been two 10 hour plus days working in the garden lol......whoever said any of this was easy is nuts. But I do enjoy it and it is rewarding as heck to smoke your own stuff too.


There's no better feeling than enjoying the fruits of your hard work. I can't wait to see that gg finished


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> There's no better feeling than enjoying the fruits of your hard work. I can't wait to see that gg finished


Me either I hope she's fire because I absolutely LOVE everything else about her. Anxious to see what she does in a full hydro run now


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

@WindyCityKush 

Just to add that the clones I showed the roots of before transplanting were her clones


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 17, 2016)

Anything rooting in less than 2 weeks is good to keep around , especially if she smokes good


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Anything rooting in less than 2 weeks is good to keep around , especially if she smokes good


I agree and I know I am a new grower to MJ and indoors etc, but this plant is special so long as the smoke is Fire. real GG or not I don't care, I just would never want to go through 12 beans again just to find 1 keeper but fuck me how many plants do breeders go through for the same thing lol.........

She took 5 gallons of water/nutes tonight and then went to bed we will see how she wakes in the AM.

Feels good to be getting everything dialed in. Cloner is on shut down for the time being until I can take some cuts from a couple of other plants. I'm done for today been a lot of work past few days lol......

My first photo period that I flowered in my first grow gave me 1/2 lb dry under a 315 CMH with an 8 week veg so that's what I will be comparing this run under this LED light to since it's about the same watts and in the same exact tent. The plants have had similar veg times too. Only difference will be the other plant was in soil in a 5 gal pot.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 17, 2016)

I will be moving sometime soon and I will be looking into some good tents. Have you had any issues with your so far? Would u recommend them?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I will be moving sometime soon and I will be looking into some good tents. Have you had any issues with your so far? Would u recommend them?



They're not as sturdy as the gorilla tent but much better than the other brands I have seen. For the $$ I believe they're the best thing going.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 18, 2016)

Everything is looking awesome bro and i didn't need to answer anything, these good gents got you covered .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I will be moving sometime soon and I will be looking into some good tents. Have you had any issues with your so far? Would u recommend them?


Gorilla Lites are great for the money, Ive got a 4x8x6'7" with a 1ft height extension to make it 7'7"


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Everything is looking awesome bro and i didn't need to answer anything, these good gents got you covered .


Yeah thank god we got a good group in here going.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 18, 2016)

Well, she woke up happy today. The biggest difference for me so far has been the growth coming up from the middle after getting her spread out in the cage. I hope she keeps this up under these Cree COB's I am happy so far. The Tupperware is a bit small for the run off but I will be getting a larger one in a day or so.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Well, she woke up happy today. The biggest difference for me so far has been the growth coming up from the middle after getting her spread out in the cage. I hope she keeps this up under these Cree COB's I am happy so far. The Tupperware is a bit small for the run off but I will be getting a larger one in a day or so.
> 
> View attachment 3783824 View attachment 3783825


She looks very pleased


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 18, 2016)

Its like nothing happened. She looks happy!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 18, 2016)

I am very surprised at the lack of transplant shock if you will. I'm telling you guys this pheno is a champ all that's left is for her flowers to be fire fingers crossed.

Shot of the veg tent:


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I am very surprised at the lack of transplant shock if you will. I'm telling you guys this pheno is a champ all that's left is for her flowers to be fire fingers crossed.
> 
> Shot of the veg tent:
> 
> View attachment 3783838


Hell yeah ! You are stepping it up big time man !! And just think you were thinking about throwing them out lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Hell yeah ! You are stepping it up big time man !! And just think you were thinking about throwing them out lol


Yeah but fuck me 1 for 12 lol.............

I am gonna runs just clones and auto fems for a bit I think to build up the stash because I need to medicate a lot. Then later when I am good and don't need to stress inventory I can start going through some of my beans lol........

Thanks for the kind words brother

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 18, 2016)

Did a preventative spray down on everyone today a little while ago, and I am top watering the 4 clones in the bubblers for a bit until the roots get down to where they need to go to help them along. I also said screw it and topped everything lol.........

Chugging along for now....... some tweaks still to be made and waiting on parts for my other light build. Liking the transition to hydro so far. Thinking on an external res for the veg tent and the 3x3 to make both setups "R"DWC and make swapping out fluids much easier. 

Cheers!


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Did a preventative spray down on everyone today a little while ago, and I am top watering the 4 clones in the bubblers for a bit until the roots get down to where they need to go to help them along. I also said screw it and topped everything lol.........
> 
> Chugging along for now....... some tweaks still to be made and waiting on parts for my other light build. Liking the transition to hydro so far. Thinking on an external res for the veg tent and the 3x3 to make both setups "R"DWC and make swapping out fluids much easier.
> 
> Cheers!


Sounds like a good plan !!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Did a preventative spray down on everyone today a little while ago, and I am top watering the 4 clones in the bubblers for a bit until the roots get down to where they need to go to help them along. I also said screw it and topped everything lol.........
> 
> Chugging along for now....... some tweaks still to be made and waiting on parts for my other light build. Liking the transition to hydro so far. Thinking on an external res for the veg tent and the 3x3 to make both setups "R"DWC and make swapping out fluids much easier.
> 
> Cheers!


An external res is a good idea, great for controlling res temps and having extra room for more plants.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Well, she woke up happy today. The biggest difference for me so far has been the growth coming up from the middle after getting her spread out in the cage. I hope she keeps this up under these Cree COB's I am happy so far. The Tupperware is a bit small for the run off but I will be getting a larger one in a day or so.
> 
> View attachment 3783824 View attachment 3783825


She looks to be hungry for some mag. You will want to get ahold of that before flowering really takes off or it will get bad. But that plant is a monster . She is gonna produce the stacking is crazy good !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> She looks to be hungry for some mag. You will want to get ahold of that before flowering really takes off or it will get bad.


Yeah I'm working on it, this is the adjustment to the LED light I'm sure. I just wanted to make sure that it wasn't another issue like the other girl that I tossed first. On the next feeding I am going to try water and cal mag only and see what happens. Thanks for the heads up though. I am also trying to figure out my tap water lol. It's been fine up to this point with no added cal mag but lately the EC is the same but my PH is lower and when I mix my nutes now I do not need any PH down like I use to need.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 18, 2016)

What was you using to get those roots on those clones? That is some of the best roots I've ever seen !


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah I'm working on it, this is the adjustment to the LED light I'm sure. I just wanted to make sure that it wasn't another issue like the other girl that I tossed first. On the next feeding I am going to try water and cal mag only and see what happens. Thanks for the heads up though. I am also trying to figure out my tap water lol. It's been fine up to this point with no added cal mag but lately the EC is the same but my PH is lower and when I mix my nutes now I do not need any PH down like I use to need.


Water is getting weird these days .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> What was you using to get those roots on those clones? That is some of the best roots I've ever seen !


As far as what the equipment or what was in the water?


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> As far as what the equipment or what was in the water?


Shit both lol


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah but fuck me 1 for 12 lol.............
> 
> I am gonna runs just clones and auto fems for a bit I think to build up the stash because I need to medicate a lot. Then later when I am good and don't need to stress inventory I can start going through some of my beans lol........
> 
> ...


AMEN! This is exactly where Im at as well. I had such a long drawn out run going reg seeds...hell even fem seeds that I was ready to get back to clones and the convenience of harvesting every 9 weeks. I'll be running my first set of autos in the next week or so. I have ZERO experience with them 
In regards to your tap waters pH -I have the same fluctuations in mine as well. My pH can fluctuate as much as +/- 0.8-1.0 ever few months or so. I noticed over the summer, I didnt have to add any pH down, but now that the season is changing my pH is now coming from tap at 6.8-7.0.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 19, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Shit both lol


I'll get to you later via PM with this. Sorry for the delay


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 19, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> AMEN! This is exactly where Im at as well. I had such a long drawn out run going reg seeds...hell even fem seeds that I was ready to get back to clones and the convenience of harvesting every 9 weeks. I'll be running my first set of autos in the next week or so. I have ZERO experience with them
> In regards to your tap waters pH -I have the same fluctuations in mine as well. My pH can fluctuate as much as +/- 0.8-1.0 ever few months or so. I noticed over the summer, I didnt have to add any pH down, but now that the season is changing my pH is now coming from tap at 6.8-7.0.


It's just odd but this is my first year growing so I guess another one of those things you learn along the way that can't be taught in a book etc.......... I'm gonna see what the cal mag does hopefully it is the issue and done.

Right now my main focus is stocking up my inventory for myself so I'm not stressing every single run like right now barely keeping up the supply with my use. So I figured a few runs of clones only and auto fem seeds and I should be good. 

Then I can take my time and start going through all my beans


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 19, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I will be moving sometime soon and I will be looking into some good tents. Have you had any issues with your so far? Would u recommend them?


Secret jardin not because their french lol but because their tent are very good and durable dark street is the cheap version but definitively good but the best for me are the dark room séries I was very happy with my Dr 120 (4x4)


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 19, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> AMEN! This is exactly where Im at as well. I had such a long drawn out run going reg seeds...hell even fem seeds that I was ready to get back to clones and the convenience of harvesting every 9 weeks. I'll be running my first set of autos in the next week or so. I have ZERO experience with them
> In regards to your tap waters pH -I have the same fluctuations in mine as well. My pH can fluctuate as much as +/- 0.8-1.0 ever few months or so. I noticed over the summer, I didnt have to add any pH down, but now that the season is changing my pH is now coming from tap at 6.8-7.0.


That dépend how you will feed them , I was using à ratio of 1-1-1 with ghe from start to 2 weeks of flower before switchING to flower ratio and they was bigger then when I was started flower ratio at the first sight of flowering look for seymour bud on autoflower.net this guy was able to make some heavy harvest with autoflower like think différent


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 19, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> That dépend how you will feed them , I was using à ratio of 1-1-1 with ghe from start to 2 weeks of flower before switchING to flower ratio and they was bigger then when I was started flower ratio at the first sight of flowering look for seymour bud on autoflower.net this guy was able to make some heavy harvest with autoflower like think différent


Thank you


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 19, 2016)

Since we're talking about auto's here's a shot I caught with my phone today of my Mephisto Sour Hound F2 Auto Fem, end of this month is 60 days from sprout:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 19, 2016)

So as an update today. I busted out my old PPM meter from before I went to the EC and checked my tap water and it was half the PPM's it was before so......

Thanks (again) to brother @OneHitDone for his help. I'm trying feeding using R/O today to see how that works out. I'm thinking maybe the tap is causing a lockout of some type.....? If not OHD recommended a product from ionic that I will give a try to.

So the big girl got fed with R/O and an EC of 1.8 with PH 6.2 and the auto got the same treatment. The two coco babies in veg got fed R/O with the veg nutes at an EC of 1.4 and a PH of 6.3.

I will be swapping the res on my two larger cuts in veg in DWC to see if that helps them and then go from there. The GG cuts will follow.

Thanks for checking in
Cheers!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 19, 2016)

Here's a shot of the GG #5 clone that I rooted straight into coco, let's see what it turns out like without the stress of almost dying like the first go around from my absence lol......

 

And this is the Blue Dream seedling from the bag seed my buddy gave me a little while back, I really hope this plant is a girl 

 

These two plants and the auto are under my HH Progro 260 for the moment until my other Flower LED light gets built. This light doesn't seem to veg too bad lol........


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Here's a shot of the GG #5 clone that I rooted straight into coco, let's see what it turns out like without the stress of almost dying like the first go around from my absence lol......
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784771
> ...


Looking PIMP my friend!! That clone really took off hey!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking PIMP my friend!! That clone really took off hey!!


Thank you my friend I am getting excited. Plants seem happy today. I think we nailed the issue being the water. I'm out for a couple of days for my monthly oil changes so I got all the reservoirs changed out yesterday to R/O + nutes and H202. 

The clone is taking off, but to be fair also, the first time I ran the GG girls I only topped once to get an idea of what the plants would do naturally, this time I m topping young like I am use to. We will see how it goes. I should be building my other (2) LED lights soon, waiting on some more parts and need to order one more driver, but the COB's shipped. I am very pleased so far with the first light setup, so much so it has made me want to set the other two up in a similar fashion. I am happy with the Khatod silicon lenses and the Cree COB's. I will be building a second 3x3 DIY COB light to replicate the first using 3K 80CRI 3590's, and then will be building a veg light using 4 5K 80 CRI 3590's. 

I am further along on my auto from sprout than I thought so keeping an eye on it, smells great and looks great and I think there is some purpling coming out on some of the calixes but we will see. 

The big GG girl in flower looks a lot happier today as well, she drank almost all the run off over night. My next plans to keep up on the changes is to get the external res setup going for the veg tent. Then when the two flower tents are void of plants in coco, we will go to RDWC in both of those as well. 

My current debate is (2) vs (4) buckets/plants in each flower area but I still have time to figure that out.

Thanks for checking in guys, will have more pics in a couple days.

Cheers!


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'll get to you later via PM with this. Sorry for the delay


No problem man . Thanks


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thank you my friend I am getting excited. Plants seem happy today. I think we nailed the issue being the water. I'm out for a couple of days for my monthly oil changes so I got all the reservoirs changed out yesterday to R/O + nutes and H202.
> 
> The clone is taking off, but to be fair also, the first time I ran the GG girls I only topped once to get an idea of what the plants would do naturally, this time I m topping young like I am use to. We will see how it goes. I should be building my other (2) LED lights soon, waiting on some more parts and need to order one more driver, but the COB's shipped. I am very pleased so far with the first light setup, so much so it has made me want to set the other two up in a similar fashion. I am happy with the Khatod silicon lenses and the Cree COB's. I will be building a second 3x3 DIY COB light to replicate the first using 3K 80CRI 3590's, and then will be building a veg light using 4 5K 80 CRI 3590's.
> 
> ...


If you plan to veg and flower under the same light 3500k is the way to go but if it's only for flower go with the 3000k


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> If you plan to veg and flower under the same light 3500k is the way to go but if it's only for flower go with the 3000k


I will have (2) 3000K flower lights and (1) 5000K veg light when it's said and done thanks for your input.

I might build a 2 cob light for the closet tent as an all around getup and go 3500K there.........


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thank you my friend I am getting excited. Plants seem happy today. I think we nailed the issue being the water. I'm out for a couple of days for my monthly oil changes so I got all the reservoirs changed out yesterday to R/O + nutes and H202.
> 
> The clone is taking off, but to be fair also, the first time I ran the GG girls I only topped once to get an idea of what the plants would do naturally, this time I m topping young like I am use to. We will see how it goes. I should be building my other (2) LED lights soon, waiting on some more parts and need to order one more driver, but the COB's shipped. I am very pleased so far with the first light setup, so much so it has made me want to set the other two up in a similar fashion. I am happy with the Khatod silicon lenses and the Cree COB's. I will be building a second 3x3 DIY COB light to replicate the first using 3K 80CRI 3590's, and then will be building a veg light using 4 5K 80 CRI 3590's.
> 
> ...


Sick dude, let me know how the build goes, I'm looking to build one myself, all 3500k 
Glad you got the nutes and water sorted too mate!!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 21, 2016)

I really need to stop in the LED section so i can decipher these strange words you guys are saying


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sick dude, let me know how the build goes, I'm looking to build one myself, all 3500k
> Glad you got the nutes and water sorted too mate!!


Looks like I will just need to keep an eye on the yellowing but we will see little by little. The plants are doing well thus far, and getting better. Always something to keep track of or tweak and dial in right lol.........


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looks like I will just need to keep an eye on the yellowing but we will see little by little. The plants are doing well thus far, and getting better. Always something to keep track of or tweak and dial in right lol.........


Ha ha ha yep, I was always doing something. Then I went organic and am now the laziest grower around lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha yep, I was always doing something. Then I went organic and am now the laziest grower around lol


I've really been looking into no till but the soil makes me paranoid cuz of bugs just like the coco. So that's why I am giving hydro/dwc a try. Who knows what the future holds. The flowers from my soil grows were great and they were easy to keep tabs on.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I've really been looking into no till but the soil makes me paranoid cuz of bugs just like the coco. So that's why I am giving hydro/dwc a try. Who knows what the future holds. The flowers from my soil grows were great and they were easy to keep tabs on.


I love doing hydro too, just found it intensive for mixing nutes and flushing etc. I don't get the same yields now but the quality is much better. 
As for bugs, I just put neem meal in my mix and let it cook for 6 months, by that time, its all is useable form!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I love doing hydro too, just found it intensive for mixing nutes and flushing etc. I don't get the same yields now but the quality is much better.
> As for bugs, I just put neem meal in my mix and let it cook for 6 months, by that time, its all is useable form!


I am going to add a res soon to the veg tent setup with the buckets hooked up recirculating and see how that goes. I should in theory then be able to just pump and dump from the res........


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I am going to add a res soon to the veg tent setup with the buckets hooked up recirculating and see how that goes. I should in theory then be able to just pump and dump from the res........


Sounds good buddy! I had a recirc hydro going for a few grows, it worked really well but the flushing each week got to me. I like my system clean so would flush, then sterilise again so it would take an hour or so. Are you going to run a system with bennies or just usual hydro nutes?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds good buddy! I had a recirc hydro going for a few grows, it worked really well but the flushing each week got to me. I like my system clean so would flush, then sterilise again so it would take an hour or so. Are you going to run a system with bennies or just usual hydro nutes?


I have been using Flora Nova Grow and Bloom, but in light of the recent issues it seems with my tap water changing on me I just ordered some Ionic Hard Water to try today. Will see how that works for me. Baby steps. I'm still a new grower lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 21, 2016)

Ok guys little pic update for you, here's GG#13 today, she seems to be coming back nicely from the yellowing the last watering and feeding was with the R/O, will do it one more time and see where we are at then.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok guys little pic update for you, here's GG#13 today, she seems to be coming back nicely from the yellowing the last watering and feeding was with the R/O, will do it one more time and see where we are at then.
> 
> View attachment 3786380 View attachment 3786381


Looking great now bud! You are learning quickly so can only get better from here


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 21, 2016)

Keep in mind with the Flora Nova, the ph buffers in it are pretty strong, so if your ph is at a decent level from tap, the buffers in the nutes will bring your ph down pretty low. Just an observation I've made with the FN Bloom and tap water.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks man this grow has been a battle every step of the way so far lol. Sink or swim type of deal. Just trying to push on and get some flowers off of something because right now the drug store is getting my $$ and I don't like their gear or prices lol........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 21, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Keep in mind with the Flora Nova, the ph buffers in it are pretty strong, so if your ph is at a decent level from tap, the buffers in the nutes will bring your ph down pretty low. Just an observation I've made with the FN Bloom and tap water.


I was having a convo last night with @OneHitDone that maybe in the past I was not mixing the Nova well enough and now with the gallon jugs almost down to half way I am and if this might have something to do with it.....? Who knows but it always comes out thicker now and I am having to add PH up for the first time. This is why I want to re calibrate both meters as well to remove that as a variable. On my old PPM tester too my tap was measuring half the PPM it normally does..........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 21, 2016)

Also wanted to add, that I did not add cal mag yet to the R/O because then I wouldn't know if the R/O by itself was even doing anything.........I like to change things one at a time in a situation like this to help isolate the issue even if it may take longer.........


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 21, 2016)

The FN Bloom is one of the stronger buffers I've ever noticed in any nute solution. If my tap ever came out less than 6.5 I would have needed ph UP myself as well.
Dont run the RO without cal mag too long. There is zero present in it and your plants will show deficiency real quick without it, certainly in hydro since things "come to light" far quicker than in soil. But just the same, things can be remedied quicker in hydro vs soil.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 21, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> The FN Bloom is one of the stronger buffers I've ever noticed in any nute solution. If my tap ever came out less than 6.5 I would have needed ph UP myself as well.
> Dont run the RO without cal mag too long. There is zero present in it and your plants will show deficiency real quick without it, certainly in hydro since things "come to light" far quicker than in soil. But just the same, things can be remedied quicker in hydro vs soil.


No the cal mag will be going in soon the cuts are showing yellowing already lol.......

Curious to see how the ionic hard water works with the tap when it gets here...........


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 21, 2016)

What is the ppm on your tap water? Just curious.
Tried RO once , never again.



Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok guys little pic update for you, here's GG#13 today, she seems to be coming back nicely from the yellowing the last watering and feeding was with the R/O, will do it one more time and see where we are at then.
> 
> View attachment 3786380 View attachment 3786381


She's beautiful man


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 21, 2016)

I decided to lower the light some to 18" from the canopy, it was sitting high at about 24" before dropping it.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> What is the ppm on your tap water? Just curious.
> Tried RO once , never again.
> 
> 
> She's beautiful man


Usually my tap is somewhere in the 225-250 ppm range. Yesterday was 125........big change there.

Thanks for the kind words but I'm still concerned on the yellowing so not 100% comfortable with where she's at right now.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 21, 2016)

That 225-250 range was what I was working with in hydro using gh micro and Bloom. No pH up or down needed. 
That is a big drop in ppm? Wonder what caused it?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> That 225-250 range was what I was working with in hydro using gh micro and Bloom. No pH up or down needed.
> That is a big drop in ppm? Wonder what caused it?


I have no clue bro, that's why I am going to re calibrate my meters and see what's up first might just be that. But I need to get the right solutions for my bluelab pens at the hydro store tomorrow. Was at the clinic yesterday and today for my monthly oil changes lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 21, 2016)

Shot of the auto out from under the blurple:


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey you, get up and get farming your plants are calling


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 23, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> Hey you, get up and get farming your plants are calling


Waiting for an update like .....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 23, 2016)

You guys are just spoiled with your almost daily updates..........


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 23, 2016)

when do we want it,,, we want it now,,, when do we need it,, we need it now,,,, RAH RAH,,,, 

get your rest bro ,


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 23, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> when do we want it,,, we want it now,,, when do we need it,, we need it now,,,, RAH RAH,,,,
> 
> get your rest bro ,


There will be a couple of updates later waiting on R/O water right now so I can water and feed........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 23, 2016)

Well here's the big GG girl, I have not watered or fed here again yet. The top of the Coco is starting to dry but she can wait. The ten gallon pot is helping for now with frequency of watering I am assuming. I'm not happy with how she's looking but at least she's not dead lol. 

   


She just don't look right to me is all some folks have said this yellowing is normal under LED's not sure. But this issue started before she went under the LED so........

On another note, I watered/fed the Auto again today as well as the two smaller plants in the same tent with her. Still no signs of sex on the bag seed Blue Dream seedling. I think I waited too long between watering this time on these but hell they'll be ok. I'v had a rough couple days too so lol.... sorry about the colors being off from the blurple but I ain't moving anything today just for pics:

 

 

That's it for now, the Ionic Hard water nutes are on order and have shipped so hopefully mid week next week that has arrived. I am really crossing my fingers that the tap water in combo with that will have me good again.......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 24, 2016)

Today I watered/fed GG#13. She got R/O water, with cali magic, and Nova Bloom @ 1.5 EC, PH was 5.8, let's see how she responds to this feeding now. She has kept stretching and what not just some of the new growth looks odd still.

 

And a little love for my Mephisto Sour Hound F2 that I got out of the tent for a bit:

 

 

That's all for now..........the Ionic Hard Water nutes are set to be here Wed according to tracking info........and still waiting on some parts to build the other 2 DIY LED lights.............

Thanks for checking in
Cheers!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 24, 2016)

I super cropped the main on the Auto and tied it up for support after lowering the light. @Big smo @PetFlora let's see if it works, I would have thought it was too far along for this already fingers crossed


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 25, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I super cropped the main on the Auto and tied it up for support after lowering the light. @Big smo @PetFlora let's see if it works, I would have thought it was too far along for this already fingers crossed
> 
> View attachment 3788933



Depending on how careful you were snapping the stem, you should be fine, but might lose some leafs. Doing it earlier, allows the buds to grow up. You can gently lift them in that direction which will improve air flow around them

when doing it earlier, the stem continues to grow (and will curve up), so I simply keep tieing it down


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 25, 2016)

well did the plant survive the night?


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha yep, I was always doing something. Then I went organic and am now the laziest grower around lol


And you probably grow the best Meds around too


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 25, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> And you probably grow the best Meds around too


Ha ha shit, dunno about that. My mates do prefer smoking with me though, they always leave pretty ripped


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 26, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> Depending on how careful you were snapping the stem, you should be fine, but might lose some leafs. Doing it earlier, allows the buds to grow up. You can gently lift them in that direction which will improve air flow around them
> 
> when doing it earlier, the stem continues to grow (and will curve up), so I simply keep tieing it down


I didn't snap her per say, I pinched the stalk twice and she bent right over then the weight on the buds took over so I am supporting her with the light directly.

My Blurple LED took a shit the other night so I had to hang my 4 bulb 2 foot T5. Waiting on parts for the next DIY light build still.

I've been out of commission for a couple of days just getting up and about now. 

I'm not happy still with the yellowing on the new growth sites on GG#13, if she don't bounce out of this soon she will have to go as well as her clones and we can call the entire run a flop. Her clones are growing nicely in the DWC buckets, but their leaves are doing the same as momma and they're under a different light source for all you LED haters lol........ 

Here's a couple of shots of GG#13:

 

 

Here'a shot of the veg tent, the 4 plants on the left side are the GG#13 clones:

 

Here's an over head shot of one of her clones:

 

And a shot of the Mephisto Sour Hound Auto and the Blue Dream Seedling and GG#5 clone:

 

 

Thanks for checking in, help always appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 26, 2016)

I wouldn't scrap the grow man. Looks like an easily remedied deficiency. I use this nice guide to try and figure out what's going on. 

Maybe something is locked out due to the pH ? I hope u get it fixed, I would hate to see that gg go down the draim


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 26, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I wouldn't scrap the grow man. Looks like an easily remedied deficiency. I use this nice guide to try and figure out what's going on. View attachment 3790385
> 
> Maybe something is locked out due to the pH ? I hope u get it fixed, I would hate to see that gg go down the draim


I'm trying really hard not to brother. It's obvious to me this is not a bug or light issue because the GLP cut in my veg tent is rocking and rollin again after 2 res changes with R/O and adding in the Cal Mag on the second swap. I would hate to lose the GG girl too but bro I'm dry, and I need a plant that is gonna grow and produce. That auto when it's ready might last me two weeks depending on yield. 

Just VERY frustrated with this entire GG grow after bringing it back the way I did, feels like such a waste............


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 26, 2016)

ah, remember the good ole soil days,,,


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 26, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> ah, remember the good ole soil days,,,


Yup........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 27, 2016)

Finally home and time for a smoke............could have done without the doc today lol.........but at least I am back home where I belong for now..........

Cheers!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 27, 2016)

Guys, I will post a pic tomorrow but I feel the GG is near the end of her life and it's just time to move on we shall see...........


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Guys, I will post a pic tomorrow but I feel the GG is near the end of her life and it's just time to move on we shall see...........


Fuck it ' kill her then . I'll send you pics of mine when it's done


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 27, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Fuck it ' kill her then . I'll send you pics of mine when it's done


Bro something ain't right and I just feel like the grow needs a reset. I can't figure this shit out so I don't even know if I'm doing something wrong because I'm a dumb newb or if it's something out of my control, etc. It's been a VERY frustrating endeavor but wtf...........just don't make sense man........


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Bro something ain't right and I just feel like the grow needs a reset. I can't figure this shit out so I don't even know if I'm doing something wrong because I'm a dumb newb or if it's something out of my control, etc. It's been a VERY frustrating endeavor but wtf...........just don't make sense man........


Coco is hard to grow in. It also tastes like shit so your not missing anything . It's not you. Your hydro will be way better . Just keep Rez temps down and your golden !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

Agree with @Stonironi coco can be a bitch to dial in, I only use perlite if I'm doing hydro now, so much easier to keep in check! 
Try not to be disheartened EM, you will get there! Is there any way you can take a clone off one of the well GG's and put it in perlite just to see if it is the coco causing issues?


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Bro something ain't right and I just feel like the grow needs a reset. I can't figure this shit out so I don't even know if I'm doing something wrong because I'm a dumb newb or if it's something out of my control, etc. It's been a VERY frustrating endeavor but wtf...........just don't make sense man........


It seems like #13 is affected near the top of the plant on newer growth first. Possible nutrient issue like sulfer. Whats the underside of the ruff looking new foliage look like?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> It seems like #13 is affected near the top of the plant on newer growth first. Possible nutrient issue like sulfer. Whats the underside of the ruff looking new foliage look like?


She's lights out right now I will take pics of anything you guys want tomorrow. Just let me know. I tried R/O with flower nute, then added cal mag last feeding, etc, etc and nothing. She's growing but she looks like shit. I am not use to this and never had this kind of issue before. I see no bugs either.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Agree with @Stonironi coco can be a bitch to dial in, I only use perlite if I'm doing hydro now, so much easier to keep in check!
> Try not to be disheartened EM, you will get there! Is there any way you can take a clone off one of the well GG's and put it in perlite just to see if it is the coco causing issues?


So stick a clone straight into perlite?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Sep 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @HydroRed @WindyCityKush @skunkwreck @Stonironi @TimFox @OneHitDone @GroErr @Big smo
> 
> Here you go brother, best clone run EVER so far for me I couldn't believe the roots when I pulled the plugs out, let's see how the DWC treats these girls..............there's 4 pics of the roots for the 4 clones. HUGE thanks to @OneHitDone for helping me on the clone game and everything else
> 
> ...


Those roots did look really really nice on that cutting. Very well done.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> So stick a clone straight into perlite?


I'd put the cutting in a root riot plug and then into perlite mate


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'd put the cutting in a root riot plug and then into perlite mate


Ok let me see what I can muster up with a cut.......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> It seems like #13 is affected near the top of the plant on newer growth first. Possible nutrient issue like sulfer. Whats the underside of the ruff looking new foliage look like?


Here you go bro, let me know if you need a different angle or something......


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 28, 2016)

That taco curl on the leaves says heat stress but dont take my word 100% on that because someone more knowledgeable might know what's really wrong.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 28, 2016)

But if its affecting lower growth then its most likely a deficiency of some kind


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 28, 2016)

Well, Im not sure now since more often than not, there will be some pink/purpling of veining in the backsides of leaves.


Evil-Mobo said:


> Here you go bro, let me know if you need a different angle or something......
> 
> View attachment 3791719 View attachment 3791720


Was it doing this before you moved it to the tent it is currently in?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Well, Im not sure now since more often than not, there will be some pink/purpling of veining in the backsides of leaves.
> 
> Was it doing this before you moved it to the tent it is currently in?


Yes but not as bad.........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> But if its affecting lower growth then its most likely a deficiency of some kind


That's what is weird it's hit or miss all over.......


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 28, 2016)

Whats your ph looking like? Its got to be a mobile issue because of how concentrated it is on newer growth. Looking at the plant, she looks healthy from "the shoulders down".


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Whats your ph looking like? Its got to be a mobile issue because of how concentrated it is on newer growth. Looking at the plant, she looks healthy from "the shoulders down".


Exactly that's how I see it, just weird. Last watering/feed PH was 5.8. I used FN Bloom, and R/O with Calimagic.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 28, 2016)

Are you checking pH on your runoff or just what you are putting in?


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 28, 2016)

A ph of 5.8 going in during flower is too low. Hydro is ok but not coco . 6 to start flower and up to 6.2 towards the end and then straight ro water for the last 2 weeks . I've read to feed till the end with coco but I don't see it that way. You leave the nutes in the coco and you will taste it in the end. It seems like you are overdoing something? Most likely cal or mag but prob cal. Everyone seems to do that with coco . Most coco nutes have adequate amounts of calcium . It's usually not enough mag that is the issue and it is different for everyone . Calcium gets bound up in coco and once the cation bank is full you can overdose cal by using cal mag. Then you get other problems. Calmag in veg is cool every other water and then only mag in flower first 2 ish weeks then no more. Hope that helps


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> That's what is weird it's hit or miss all over.......


Sorry to jump in but notice you ordered from elev8. You have any issues with communication or receiving your order.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 28, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Sorry to jump in but notice you ordered from elev8. You have any issues with communication or receiving your order.


Orders arrive fine but communication is iffy at best. They are a newer company and a lot of there stuff is not really tested well. Imo.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> A ph of 5.8 going in during flower is too low. Hydro is ok but not coco . 6 to start flower and up to 6.2 towards the end and then straight ro water for the last 2 weeks . I've read to feed till the end with coco but I don't see it that way. You leave the nutes in the coco and you will taste it in the end. It seems like you are overdoing something? Most likely cal or mag but prob cal. Everyone seems to do that with coco . Most coco nutes have adequate amounts of calcium . It's usually not enough mag that is the issue and it is different for everyone . Calcium gets bound up in coco and once the cation bank is full you can overdose cal by using cal mag. Then you get other problems. Calmag in veg is cool every other water and then only mag in flower first 2 ish weeks then no more. Hope that helps


I don't use cal mag usually because of my tap water, I used it last feed/water because of the R/O and to see if it would help. I will adjust the PH on the next feeding. I try to hit 6.0 but sometimes you get a 5.8 or so without adding ph up/down and you don't feel like playing the PH game so you leave it be lol.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Sorry to jump in but notice you ordered from elev8. You have any issues with communication or receiving your order.


As was stated the only issue I have had has been communication which has been non existent lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Are you checking pH on your runoff or just what you are putting in?


I have only checked what is going in because I had recently up potted with new coco and so was not really worried with the run off after up potting and a flush with flora kleen lol......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

Ok guys the new nutes showed up today. Ionic "hard water". Much easier to mix than the FN and a lot cleaner to work with. I did some minor LST on the top of the canopy as she's still bendy from the middle up pretty much. I watered and fed her with the Ionic EC of 1.6 and PH of 6.0 on the dot. I left the run off in the Tupperware and will do so over night. Tomorrow am whatever isn't sucked up by the plant will be drained out.

Here's a full body shot of her.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I have only checked what is going in because I had recently up potted with new coco and so was not really worried with the run off after up potting and a flush with flora kleen lol......


Gotta check that runoff too. It may go in at 6.2 but different nutes buffer ph differently and that 6.2 can turn into 7.8 in the medium in a weeks time if it goes unnoticed.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Gotta check that runoff too. It may go in at 6.2 but different nutes buffer ph differently and that 6.2 can turn into 7.8 in the medium in a weeks time if it goes unnoticed.


Ok I will check run off on the next one. In a weeks time even if watering in between?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

Bud shot of the Mephisto Sour Hound F2


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Holy shit!!!!! Im my opinion you need to get that fucking plant out of that fucking shitty water you have there. Holy fuck dude........ Thats fucking real nice gardening practices dude...........Way to go numb nuts..........




Wow my feelings are so hurt and your tactics so fucking predictable it's hilarious. Took you long enough to try and find some way to snap back at me, which further confirms my suspicion that you are GG lol.......

Go fuck off numb nuts and welcome to the party. Are you happy now that you talked shit in my thread? 

Thanks for the bump too bro!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

Nothing! You want to play that's cool, I need a play mate come on in. Will take all the free bumps you want to give me.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

No you wanted to see if you would start an argument with me here responding to your post that you deleted but since I quoted you we can all see it. You thought I was dumber than I look and now you're back tracking. Similar behavior a lot of times to GG..........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> No, not true. I need you to believe me. This is what happened: I thought you were bitch made because you posted some negative comments in another persons grow journal. So then i thought to my self i would post some negative shit in your grow journal, and then maybe you would think maybe that you shouldn't have said those things in another persons grow journal. But obviously you don't care about stuff like that.


No I just don't care what you have to say there's a difference. I didn't post any garbage, I posted based on what my experience was. You just don't like that it was negative and you thought you were gonna come and troll me. Good luck. People need to learn to take the good with the bad. And who are you to be getting so offended about what I post and where?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Because your out of line to post that stuff in somones grow journal. You didn't even delete your posts over there.


And I'm not going to go complain to a moderator if it bothers you that much. Are you GG's bitch or what? There's an entire crew of people shit talking the guy and you want to take it up with me posting actual experience. That's awesome. And you want to come now and cry about it in my thread like it's going to make me look bad or something. But what you don't understand is I don't care. I did not post anything out of line. I was speaking of my experience. If you don't like it too bad. I'm not going to delete my post. I said what I said and it's staying there. LOL!


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok guys the new nutes showed up today. Ionic "hard water". Much easier to mix than the FN and a lot cleaner to work with. I did some minor LST on the top of the canopy as she's still bendy from the middle up pretty much. I watered and fed her with the Ionic EC of 1.6 and PH of 6.0 on the dot. I left the run off in the Tupperware and will do so over night. Tomorrow am whatever isn't sucked up by the plant will be drained out.
> 
> Here's a full body shot of her.
> 
> View attachment 3792290


Do you always let the plant sit in the water overnight ? That is a major no no in coco . Lol that rhymed!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Do you always let the plant sit in the water overnight ? That is a major no no in coco . Lol that rhymed!


No I have never done this before. I read it was good for the plant to suck back up some of the over flow. This was bad?


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> No I have never done this before. I read it was good for the plant to suck back up some of the over flow. This was bad?


Now and then ain't gonna hurt anything but the idea is Fresh nutes in the top - excess salts etc out the bottom.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2016)

Gotcha won't be doing it again then.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 29, 2016)

All the excess is in your runoff . You never want to let your plant soak any of it up in coco. Soil isn't bad and organics is preferred but not coco


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 29, 2016)

You most likely are not watering enough. You must water to runoff every day and in flower it will require more , even up to 3 or 4 times a day. If you are not doing this you absolutely will get lockouts all the time. It's part of growing in coco the stuff has to stay wet or lockout city


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> You most likely are not watering enough. You must water to runoff every day and in flower it will require more , even up to 3 or 4 times a day. If you are not doing this you absolutely will get lockouts all the time. It's part of growing in coco the stuff has to stay wet or lockout city


I have found the coco too wet gets bugs.......but yes you're right. I was thinking organic soil with the extra sitting there.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I have found the coco too wet gets bugs.......but yes you're right. I was thinking organic soil with the extra sitting there.


You can use something for bugs but not lockouts and messed up plants. Coco has to stay wet my friend .the high cation of coco when it dries is a lot of nutes (salt) drying in your roots. It is not soil and cannot be treated as such . That is what I have seen and the reason for using coco is huge yields in small pots which can't be achieved if you are not watering every day. Anything over a 5 gallon potter unless you are growing 7 ft trees is too much


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> You can use something for bugs but not lockouts and messed up plants. Coco has to stay wet my friend .


My last run with coco I assure you lol........


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My last run with coco I assure you lol........


lol it's a bear to get right. It drove me insane.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2016)

I just never had this issue before with the coco so it's weird to me all of a sudden. I have a 3x3 with three plants in coco not having any of these issues lol.....


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I just never had this issue before with the coco so it's weird to me all of a sudden. I have a 3x3 with three plants in coco not having any of these issues lol.....


How long have they been in the pots ? It is possible that it is just the plant but try to water like I said and it may fix your problem. Do you feed every water ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> How long have they been in the pots ? It is possible that it is just the plant but try to water like I said and it may fix your problem. Do you feed every water ?


Not necessarily I try and read the plant to see what she wants. I am obviously doing a shitty job of that with this plant..........


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 29, 2016)

Coco basically gets run like hydro from my understanding since it almost cant be overwatered like a hydro medium (not including rockwool). I think you found the cause of your issues with #13. Stonironi is right on point with the fact that when coco dries up, it holds all the salts and it turns into lockup city. Never a chance for the salts to wash through and they build. I wouldnt give up on coco just yet. Though I have no actual experience in coco personally, I hear & read far more good about it than bad.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Coco basically gets run like hydro from my understanding since it almost cant be overwatered like a hydro medium. I think you found the cause of your issues with #13. Stonironi is right on point with the fact that when coco dries up, it holds all the salts and it turns into lockup city. Never a chance for the salts to wash through and they build. I wouldn't give up on coco just yet. Though I have no actual experience in coco personally, I hear & read far more good about it than bad.


My difficult part here is not knowing whether it's me or something out of my control. The dwc plants have bounced back beautifully with the Ionic and my tap water. I do not water until the pot gets dry and light, I cannot see how folks are watering huge pots of coco multiple times a day. The smaller pots ok and even then depends on the stage of life of the plant. The solo cups for sure. But to water a ten gallon coco pot multiple times a day I am not seeing that. Good news is she is not dead. Bad news is she still looks like shit. 

I am on the verge of killer her off and her clones and moving on. I need flowers/meds and good stuff I do not have time to be BS'ing with such a finicky plant to grow some flowers. Especially with these beans on standby. I just really wanted to do a clone only thing for a bit to "stock up". Guess I will run some autos perpetual style for a bit while I mess with my photo periods in the second tent. 

Seriously, I am just over this thing lol..........and onto a new project that has me motivated and the parts I was waiting on for my lights came today so........


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My difficult part here is not knowing whether it's me or something out of my control. The dwc plants have bounced back beautifully with the Ionic and my tap water. I do not water until the pot gets dry and light, I cannot see how folks are watering huge pots of coco multiple times a day. The smaller pots ok and even then depends on the stage of life of the plant. The solo cups for sure. But to water a ten gallon coco pot multiple times a day I am not seeing that. Good news is she is not dead. Bad news is she still looks like shit.
> 
> I am on the verge of killer her off and her clones and moving on. I need flowers/meds and good stuff I do not have time to be BS'ing with such a finicky plant to grow some flowers. Especially with these beans on standby. I just really wanted to do a clone only thing for a bit to "stock up". Guess I will run some autos perpetual style for a bit while I mess with my photo periods in the second tent.
> 
> Seriously, I am just over this thing lol..........and onto a new project that has me motivated and the parts I was waiting on for my lights came today so........



I hear ya friend. Sometimes it's best to know when to move to the next adventure. At what point is it cheaper just to buy your medicine vs spending precious time and $$ on electricity and nutrients and potting supplies etc. for what "might be".


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My difficult part here is not knowing whether it's me or something out of my control. The dwc plants have bounced back beautifully with the Ionic and my tap water. I do not water until the pot gets dry and light, I cannot see how folks are watering huge pots of coco multiple times a day. The smaller pots ok and even then depends on the stage of life of the plant. The solo cups for sure. But to water a ten gallon coco pot multiple times a day I am not seeing that. Good news is she is not dead. Bad news is she still looks like shit.
> 
> I am on the verge of killer her off and her clones and moving on. I need flowers/meds and good stuff I do not have time to be BS'ing with such a finicky plant to grow some flowers. Especially with these beans on standby. I just really wanted to do a clone only thing for a bit to "stock up". Guess I will run some autos perpetual style for a bit while I mess with my photo periods in the second tent.
> 
> Seriously, I am just over this thing lol..........and onto a new project that has me motivated and the parts I was waiting on for my lights came today so........


That is why you do not grow coco plants in huge pots. 3 gallons pots are good and 5 gallon is what I used. Anything bigger and you go through waaaay too much water , especially ro. That was my problem with it also when you run 3/4 gallon through 5 plants 3 times in 12 hours you go through a lot of water. The plants would start getting light in that short of time too. HydroRed was right when saying treat coco like hydro in that it is very hard to over water coco , not impossible but it's hard. The more you water the more your roots fill the pot and the idea is to make your plant rootbound in a small pot that is constantly fed to grow huge. Sounds stupid right? That's how it works though. Too much work unless you have a auto water which is a whole other beast to work out lol. I'm not trying to detour you away from coco , I am just trying to help.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2016)

Im sorry, 3/4 gallon through 5 plants 3 times in 12 hours ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I hear ya friend. Sometimes it's best to know when to move to the next adventure. At what point is it cheaper just to buy your medicine vs spending precious time and $$ on electricity and nutrients and potting supplies etc. for what "might be".


Oh bro I'm not throwing the towel in on growing lol. I just don't have the time space and patience right now to deal with a finicky plant regardless of the reason. 

She will be coming out tonight I already setup the next step in this grow. Things are gonna change hopefully for the better.

So guys I am sorry, but my Elev8 adventure is done. I am not even going to bother with the fem pack I got from them. I am not blaming them, but 12 beans, 2 didn't pop, three fems, and only one keeper and I couldn't get her to make it to flower. I am new and it's on me this grow has had lots of ups and downs. I will post a new thread soon and link it here.

Stay tuned because I'm not done. Shit is about to get real around here.........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> That is why you do not grow coco plants in huge pots. 3 gallons pots are good and 5 gallon is what I used. Anything bigger and you go through waaaay too much water , especially ro. That was my problem with it also when you run 3/4 gallon through 5 plants 3 times in 12 hours you go through a lot of water. The plants would start getting light in that short of time too. HydroRed was right when saying treat coco like hydro in that it is very hard to over water coco , not impossible but it's hard. The more you water the more your roots fill the pot and the idea is to make your plant rootbound in a small pot that is constantly fed to grow huge. Sounds stupid right? That's how it works though. Too much work unless you have a auto water which is a whole other beast to work out lol. I'm not trying to detour you away from coco , I am just trying to help.


Well then maybe I just don't have any business with coco. The last run with it I had zero issues and I have one 3x3 with three plants in it in coco with no issues. All plants same water source, nutes, etc. Just doesn't make sense to me. Also, the DWC girls bouncing back like they did but then the GG girl nothing......? I can see the frequent watering in a flood and drain etc but hand watering 5gal pots plus multiple times a day I'm sorry man to me that's asking for damn fungus gnats etc......


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Oh bro I'm not throwing the towel in on growing lol. I just don't have the time space and patience right now to deal with a finicky plant regardless of the reason.
> 
> She will be coming out tonight I already setup the next step in this grow. Things are gonna change hopefully for the better.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didnt mean to imply you were quitting, but more pros/cons of getting meds til your "next adventure" finishes.
I know you wouldn't give up that easy


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Sorry, I didnt mean to imply you were quitting, but more pros/cons of getting meds til your "next adventure" finishes.
> I know you wouldn't give up that easy


Lucky for me I have a couple decent friends.  It just sucks to be growing and paying for meds lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 29, 2016)

Oh dude, sucks to read all the issues you're having hey! I hope everything works out ok from here on bro


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 29, 2016)

So why not just run it out and go light on the nutes. Just because it has some ugly leaves doesn't necessarily mean terrible bud.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2016)

I'll clean it out clean the tent and finish my auto in here while I prep my DIY lights for the other tents. It's over no GG for me lol.......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2016)

Out with the old in with the new


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2016)

Ok guys GG girl is taken down, tent cleaned and the auto put in it's place (pictured above). Waste of time but hey time to move on. I will update here with a link to a new grow soon. I will be running some testers soon.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 29, 2016)

Glad you still have something to run.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 30, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Glad you still have something to run.


Always something to run bro, I just really wanted some GG to see what all the hype is about. Oh well. Onward and on to better things. I learned a lot even though it didn't make it. Well it was my decision to take it down. Let the auto finish while I build my lights and get the room situated. I need to have everything under control for the next grow. Still have four plants in veg too......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 30, 2016)

Hmmmm.......


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 1, 2016)

Look for Teaming with Microbes. Im about to start in on it myself.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

I already downloaded the teaming with microbes in PDF if you need it I can email it to you


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

I have two clones in soil mix both the same strain one will go under 600w mh and the other under the COB LED light and we will see what is what


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

prelude to the new thread I will start my write up later today

 

Two of my bigger dwc plants are not liking the transplant but the two new clones I have never had nicer growing plants before:
  

It's on now soon we will be popping some beans from @shorelineOG my soil is cooking the 600 is in one of my 3x3's and the 320w COB in the other 3x3. I will be running the 6" fan and filter setup today on the 600w tent and the COB tent will stay with the little 4" setup because it's working and I do not want to fuck with the environment everything is dialed in there it just needs to produce.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

Let's ride it out:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/evils-transition-to-no-till-320w-cob-led-vs-600w-mh-hps-shootout.922612/


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 1, 2016)

tiger mt. said:


> I crossed clone GG#4 with Kimbo Kush and Agent Orange. Both crosses looked very promising but showed some ball sacks so I cancelled the project.


Hey man I grew the Kimbo kush and did some research and that plant hermied to life. and I had hermie problems myself with that strain. so I know that the Kimbo is unstable . but just started some King Kong from Big Buddha's seeds.which is part GG. I am told that it takes on the GG pheno.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

Qjay420 said:


> Hey man I grew the Kimbo kush and did some research and that plant hermied to life. and I had hermie problems myself with that strain. so I know that the Kimbo is unstable . but just started some King Kong from Big Buddha's seeds.which is part GG. I am told that it takes on the GG pheno.


This GG was a pain man. I have something coming that's a cross with it from Big worm genetics we will see how that does.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

I wish I could find straight agent orange by the way not crossed lol......


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 1, 2016)

can't you get that from TGA ? OR do you not trust it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

Qjay420 said:


> can't you get that from TGA ? OR do you not trust it


I have zero exp with TGA or where to get his products. I do however follow his you tube for info. I wish I could get some non fake TGA and Humbolt stuff but hey.....


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 1, 2016)

I buy from attitude for years just breader packs. I also know others that buy there. I grew the Querqle and it's pretty unreal. but I have been reading some threads and see people stating to buy from ocean grown seed which look sick and I am going to try them out. I also want to try elev8 sherbert cookies. I grew Crockett sour sherbet and it was a special strain unlike many others . out of hundreds of strains we all grew sherbert was a keeper but I felt the yield should have been better. I made some connisor genetics gsc/ Ken's cut gdp male cross and those are growing well. but always want better


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 1, 2016)

they send seeds that look like shit I would toss to the side but they all pop and grow. and the bud is good but in 20 years of growing I still haven't found the perfect genetic. if I had to pick I'd have to say northern lights #5. sensi seed. sorry if I went off track just a strain junkie.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 1, 2016)

Qjay420 said:


> I buy from attitude for years just breader packs. I also know others that buy there. I grew the Querqle and it's pretty unreal. but I have been reading some threads and see people stating to buy from ocean grown seed which look sick and I am going to try them out. I also want to try elev8 sherbert cookies. I grew Crockett sour sherbet and it was a special strain unlike many others . out of hundreds of strains we all grew sherbert was a keeper but I felt the yield should have been better. I made some connisor genetics gsc/ Ken's cut gdp male cross and those are growing well. but always want better


I've been hearing good things about Ocean Grown as well. Just haven't seen any actual grows yet with their gear.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

I have a lot of their genetics on standby I just need to restock myself well first before I start running some regs again.........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 2, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I've been hearing good things about Ocean Grown as well. Just haven't seen any actual grows yet with their gear.


From OG I have (1) pack of the following each:
- Frost Giant
- Obi Wan OG
- Dark Helmet
- Bewitched
- Ninja Fruit

If I can get my hands of some Alien Rift I am good on everything of thiers that has caught my eyes so far.


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> From OG I have (1) pack of the following each:
> - Frost Giant
> - Obi Wan OG
> - Dark Helmet
> ...


are you in the states


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 2, 2016)

that's a lot of seed


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 2, 2016)

Qjay420 said:


> that's a lot of seed


I'm up in the north east.


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 2, 2016)

Qjay420 said:


> I'm up in the north east.


I wonder why attitude don't have them. and I wonder how the breeder exotic genetics is.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 2, 2016)

I have heard great things about exotic but have WAY too many beans to get anymore right now unless I trade lol. It's not worth it especially now that I can start cloning etc........and I'm actually having success cloning lol.

Plus I have gotten hooked on growing auto's. I have grown one each grow since I have started and if it wasn't for the autos I would have only flowered out one plant so far in my short growing career. I'm not doing auto's when my current one is done yet, but I am contemplating a Perpetual Auto grow in no till soil, I just can't see what would be better than that lol. Water only auto's and you keep planting in the same place hmmmm..........

Ok sorry I got way off track there but big shout to Mephisto Genetics this girl is on about day 65 from seed I started flushing yesterday with just tap water it's their Sour Hound F2 Auto Fem strain. Apparently she swells up late? Lol.....


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 2, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> The FN Bloom is one of the stronger buffers I've ever noticed in any nute solution. If my tap ever came out less than 6.5 I would have needed ph UP myself as well.
> Dont run the RO without cal mag too long. There is zero present in it and your plants will show deficiency real quick without it, certainly in hydro since things "come to light" far quicker than in soil. But just the same, things can be remedied quicker in hydro vs soil.


When im in dwc I don't use pH up I find out silicate additive make the pH going up


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 2, 2016)

always


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 2, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> When im in dwc I don't use pH up I find out silicate additive make the pH going up



I've never even owned a bottle of pH up haha. I ran silica yrs ago, but cant recall the effects on my ph. Just remember it made "knuckles" on my plants nodes.


Evil-Mobo said:


> From OG I have (1) pack of the following each:
> - Frost Giant
> - Obi Wan OG
> - Dark Helmet
> ...


Thats an impressive list of OG gear.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 2, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I've never even owned a bottle of pH up haha. I ran silica yrs ago, but cant recall the effects on my ph. Just remember it made "knuckles" on my plants nodes.
> 
> Thats an impressive list of OG gear.


It's taken a lot of time and patience to piece it all together. I'm also not greedy and just grab a pack for me. Some go crazy getting more than they will ever sprout just to have it makes no sense.

Oh I forgot I have Jawa Pie too and that's high on my list of things I want to pop next from my options. I would kill for a berry/punch pheno like Vader describes on his keeper he says it's like a berry/punch mountain dew type of flavor but you still taste the key lime pie some


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh and 1 pack of Jawa Kush


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 2, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> The FN Bloom is one of the stronger buffers I've ever noticed in any nute solution. If my tap ever came out less than 6.5 I would have needed ph UP myself as well.
> Dont run the RO without cal mag too long. There is zero present in it and your plants will show deficiency real quick without it, certainly in hydro since things "come to light" far quicker than in soil. But just the same, things can be remedied quicker in hydro vs soil.


you should always run RO and plan on always having cal mag in the water along with your MACRO nutrients. if you know what is missing in the water you can easily replace it with better stuff. STUDY NUTs are expensive so you have to know wh1at you need and what you want


Evil-Mobo said:


> I have heard great things about exotic but have WAY too many beans to get anymore right now unless I trade lol. It's not worth it especially now that I can start cloning etc........and I'm actually having success cloning lol.
> 
> Plus I have gotten hooked on growing auto's. I have grown one each grow since I have started and if it wasn't for the autos I would have only flowered out one plant so far in my short growing career. I'm not doing auto's when my current one is done yet, but I am contemplating a Perpetual Auto grow in no till soil, I just can't see what would be better than that lol. Water only auto's and you keep planting in the same place hmmmm..........
> 
> ...


I have that same tent same box that I guess there are heat sinks in. and the other box with chip holders and what not. lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 2, 2016)

Qjay420 said:


> you should always run RO and plan on always having cal mag in the water along with your MACRO nutrients. if you know what is missing in the water you can easily replace it with better stuff. STUDY NUTs are expensive so you have to know wh1at you need and what you want
> 
> I have that same tent same box that I guess there are heat sinks in. and the other box with chip holders and what not. lol.



Been running tap from different municipalities for over 18 yrs with zero ill effects. Never owned a chiller or a bottle of hydroguard either. Root rot or cal/mag issues are things I've never experienced. How did people ever grow dope before RO filters, chillers and overpriced flashy nute bottles came around?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 2, 2016)

We have hard water there's my cal mag lol......


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 2, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Been running tap from different municipalities for over 18 yrs with zero ill effects. Never owned a chiller or a bottle of hydroguard either. Root rot or cal/mag issues are things I've never experienced. How did people ever grow dope before RO filters, chillers and overpriced flashy nute bottles came around?


Yup


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 2, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Been running tap from different municipalities for over 18 yrs with zero ill effects. Never owned a chiller or a bottle of hydroguard either. Root rot or cal/mag issues are things I've never experienced. How did people ever grow dope before RO filters, chillers and overpriced flashy nute bottles came around?


I third that lol


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 5, 2016)

me to running tap water for 15 years until a few years ago. the major thing I found was with tap water was that buy the time I added a few nutrients I was at 1200 ppm. But with an RO filter you start at 0 ppm and can tailor your nutrients in much better.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 5, 2016)

Windy and me are near eachother. Our tap is pretty clean, but I have lots of problems with rising pH because our water is very alkyd due to all the limestone in the ground


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 5, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Windy and me are near eachother. Our tap is pretty clean, but I have lots of problems with rising pH because our water is very alkyd due to all the limestone in the ground


This is good though. I have hard water myself that means use PH down but you should not need cal mag.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> This is good though. I have hard water myself that means use PH down but you should not need cal mag.


Yea, but I was dumping a ton of pH down in every 12 hrs because of the full point swing


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 5, 2016)

lets grow some weed,, smile


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 5, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Yea, but I was dumping a ton of pH down in every 12 hrs because of the full point swing


The swings would be a separate issue tap water itself won't cause that. I can mix tap water with my nutes even in DWC and the PH stays on point for weeks............just my exp...........


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 5, 2016)

When ive used nutrients i would use the ph buffering shit like the gh trio. No ph up or down needed, but then again ive never used any other amendments with em.

In soil now im still using the gh lucas formula lol. My ppm pen hasnt been used since July and i have 2 full bottles of ph up and down. 

Just my simple style


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 5, 2016)

I love simple


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The swings would be a separate issue tap water itself won't cause that. I can mix tap water with my nutes even in DWC and the PH stays on point for weeks............just my exp...........


All I know is I went from using tap with crazy ph swings to ro not even needing any ph down with the same nute. Just veg+bloom nothing else


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 5, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> All I know is I went from using tap with crazy ph swings to ro not even needing any ph down with the same nute. Just veg+bloom nothing else


I'm not trying to argue bro trying to teach you something that could save you $$ is all.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 5, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> When ive used nutrients i would use the ph buffering shit like the gh trio. No ph up or down needed, but then again ive never used any other amendments with em.
> 
> In soil now im still using the gh lucas formula lol. My ppm pen hasnt been used since July and i have 2 full bottles of ph up and down.
> 
> Just my simple style


Until I get you off the lucas formula altogether lol


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 5, 2016)

I went to get the 2nd edition true living organics today at Barnes and nobeland was told by the snooty book bitch at the counter that it doesn't get released until the 11th . Um no because evil mobo has it !!! And so does amazon and the Barnes and nobel website . Hater she probably hates Meds . Lol


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Let's ride it out:
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/evils-transition-to-no-till-320w-cob-led-vs-600w-mh-hps-shootout.922612/


Did you stop this thread ? When I try to look it up it says error ??


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 5, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Did you stop this thread ? When I try to look it up it says error ??


Yes I did it was my sole request for personal reasons. 

My apologies..........


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes I did it was my sole request for personal reasons.
> 
> My apologies..........


No problem ! I just wondered what happened to it .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 5, 2016)

Sent you pm.

Guys I just asked for it to be removed. The LED non sense had begun somewhat and it just wasn't making me feel like it was worth it and anyone cared much about the hps vs led now that sixstrings and a few others on here have moved from HPS to COB and shown their grows etc. There are probably only a handful of people who would be interested which can be updated privately is all.

I made some changes to the grow already and have settled on my grow the way I want it and that's basically it. No till with big fucken lights. If it doesn't grow dank buds I am the problem. My best grows have always been in soil so it's just what works for me why fight it. Taking it up a notch with the no til indoors.

I am thankful for some clones that the clone fairy made my way and we are off to a great start on the new run.


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 5, 2016)

Congrats bro and good luck ! You will knock it out .


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 6, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Windy and me are near eachother. Our tap is pretty clean, but I have lots of problems with rising pH because our water is very alkyd due to all the limestone in the ground


well and RO won't change that


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 6, 2016)

Qjay420 said:


> well and RO won't change that


This is what I am trying to explain but un-successfully lol


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 6, 2016)

Qjay420 said:


> well and RO won't change that


All I know is after switching from tap to ro I've had 0 pH swings. Who knows....


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 6, 2016)

yes swings is one thing. I meant the ph of the water stays whatever it is before and after the filter . but getting down to the issue if you keep your water well oxygenated and circulating your ph will stay in the sweet spot


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 6, 2016)

Qjay420 said:


> yes swings is one thing. I meant the ph of the water stays whatever it is before and after the filter . but getting down to the issue if you keep your water well oxygenated and circulating your ph will stay in the sweet spot


I was even running a big ole air pump too lol


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 6, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> @Evil-Mobo I aint stingy with my cuts either if your in MI.......


Hey I'm not that awful far from there and I'd love one!


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 6, 2016)

O is for Organics!


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 6, 2016)

and B is for BACON!!!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 6, 2016)

Cheers Fuckers!


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 6, 2016)

my new read,,, Heck Yes bro



Evil-Mobo said:


> Cheers Fuckers!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 6, 2016)

Enjoy it bro may it serve you well. I got the digital version on my kindle for myself


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 6, 2016)

Lol @Tim Fox 
Bacon


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 7, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sent you pm.
> 
> Guys I just asked for it to be removed. The LED non sense had begun somewhat and it just wasn't making me feel like it was worth it and anyone cared much about the hps vs led now that sixstrings and a few others on here have moved from HPS to COB and shown their grows etc. There are probably only a handful of people who would be interested which can be updated privately is all.
> 
> ...


Hey man Ive been athe this my whole life and I have a silly question but I learned the only stupid question is the one not asked so here I go. What does the term no till mean I keep seeing it lately but have never heard of it before. I have a lot of guesses but that's all they are gueses.


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 7, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sent you pm.
> 
> Guys I just asked for it to be removed. The LED non sense had begun somewhat and it just wasn't making me feel like it was worth it and anyone cared much about the hps vs led now that sixstrings and a few others on here have moved from HPS to COB and shown their grows etc. There are probably only a handful of people who would be interested which can be updated privately is all.
> 
> ...


does it mean no soil just Hydro.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 7, 2016)

Qjay420 said:


> Hey man Ive been athe this my whole life and I have a silly question but I learned the only stupid question is the one not asked so here I go. What does the term no till mean I keep seeing it lately but have never heard of it before. I have a lot of guesses but that's all they are gueses.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-till_farming


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 7, 2016)

Qjay420 said:


> Hey man Ive been athe this my whole life and I have a silly question but I learned the only stupid question is the one not asked so here I go. What does the term no till mean I keep seeing it lately but have never heard of it before. I have a lot of guesses but that's all they are gueses.


it is mixing together several organic ( typically),, items to "make" a soil ,, some let it perk and stew and brew,, natural things get mixed in,, to creat a type of super soil if you will
then NO bottle nutes are used, no salts ferts,, 
they do use natural teas,, most make those teas themselves,, and water the plants with these on occasion,,
the grow becomes more of a water only grow,, the foil feeds the plants
here is a really good simple thread,, just read the first 2 posts,, this should get you started

https://www.rollitup.org/t/organic-growing-an-introductory-guide.921380/


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> it is mixing together several organic ( typically),, items to "make" a soil ,, some let it perk and stew and brew,, natural things get mixed in,, to creat a type of super soil if you will
> then NO bottle nutes are used, no salts ferts,,
> they do use natural teas,, most make those teas themselves,, and water the plants with these on occasion,,
> the grow becomes more of a water only grow,, the foil feeds the plants
> ...


Then you grow in it again , just plant the seed/seedling into the medium without remixing or turning the soil....hence no-till gardening. I suppose you add organic ingredients by compost teas . The idea is to not disturb the micro biosphere by turning or mixing up the soil .


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Then you grow in it again , just plant the seed/seedling into the medium without remixing or turning the soil....hence no-till gardening. I suppose you add organic ingredients by compost teas . The idea is to not disturb the micro biosphere by turning or mixing up the soil .


this is where it gets advanced,, and we lost a few of the organic guys around here,,, no till organic,,
i am going out on a limb here,, and going to say "no til" doesnt mean do not disturb later or inbetween grows,, I am going to start composting kitchen scraps around here, and going to start a compost bin,,,
so if I put 2 and 2 together,, why would I do a compost pile/bin if i wasnt going to mix it into my soil later?,,,
so i am going to dump my soil after my grow,, onto the ground or wheelbarrow, and then Re use that soil,, but amend it,, by mixing in my compost pile and other things,, such as oyster shell and crab meal ect,, then repack the grow containers,, and then grow again,,
But the dirt from the previous grow gets reused,, as part of the mix ,, over and over,,
my last grow had worms coming out of the box when i dumped it,, and the organic crowd cheered,,, lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2016)

I was giving the basic definition of no till gardening., I don't know how to apply it to in door gardening...it's not my gardening style lol


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 7, 2016)

its not mine either,, but I am being pushed down this road,, by my own desire for Easy,, i love simple , but it has to be easy and work well,, the deeper i go into organics and no till the better it gets,, so I find myself going a little deeper each time
just start out with a good organic soil,, such as fox farm ocean forrest,, or Pro mix,, you can gro straight in those, 
Happy frog makes an organic fert that is dry and mixes right into the soil as it comes out of the bag,,, then you plant in it,, 
you can go water only the whole ride,, you may have to ad some cal mag,, if you dont amend the soil with something more,, it starts a cycle of growing where you re use , 
but the more you do later, as you get used to it,, the I say more,, each little step is easy,, you do not have to dive on the board into the deep end,, 
my ph pen , my tdds meter, my drops , ,my liquids , my drops, test strips,, they are all gathering dust in the closet,, I really should sale them,, I wont be using them anymore,,


----------



## Qjay420 (Oct 7, 2016)

thank you


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 7, 2016)

Looks like I'm late to answer but you got it covered.

I don't have much else to add to it no till has been something I wanted to try for a long time and so far the results are nothing short of amazing for me


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 7, 2016)

And we have worms!


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 7, 2016)

Talk about LIVING Soil,,, the best


----------



## MarCus M.D (Oct 8, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok guys my first DIY cob build.
> 
> 4- cree cxb 3590 36V 3000K
> 140mm pin heat sinks
> ...


I thought 140mm heatsinks were fit to cool 50-60W.
It would be more appropriate to put one of 163mm (for 75-85W) in each cxb3590?
What features must have the Dimmer?
Why use the 36v version and not the 72v, in the cobs?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 8, 2016)

MarCus M.D said:


> I thought 140mm heatsinks were fit to cool 50-60W.
> It would be more appropriate to put one of 163mm (for 75-85W) in each cxb3590?
> What features must have the Dimmer?
> Why use the 36v version and not the 72v, in the cobs?


Less driver(s) with the 36V............$$$


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Less driver(s) with the 36V............$$$


Y'all talk that space aged shit lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 10, 2016)

Cover crop is growing.......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 10, 2016)

Here's a a couple nug shots of the Mephisto Sour Hound F2 Auto


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 11, 2016)

Malted barley tea brewing with some extras in it..........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 14, 2016)

So here's a curve ball for you guys.

I never chopped and threw out one of the two GG girls, the more finicky one which makes this all the more ironic lol. She's been sitting in a bath tub in a spare bath room getting no water and just the daylight that comes in through the frosted glass. Today I needed to go in there for something and remembered I need to toss her and I go look and she has bright green growth coming out of the dead tops......?

Man this can't be real lol. So I said screw it and prepared her a nice 10 gallon no til smart pot to transplant into from the 3 gallon coco pot. Let's see if she will take to the no till and what happens. Maybe I can even get some clones at least off of her. So she's sitting under my T5 now that was not being used and she got watered/fed with de chlorinated tap water containing, coconut and aloe powder, sea weed extract, silica powder, and humic acid, with some fish fertilizer. I also threw down some cover crop seeds too and used some Mykos on the root ball and the hole she was going into. She got a nice little dose of fresh worms too from the worm bin. Let's see if she bounces back. I defoliated the crap out of her to allow the newer growth sites to explode if she takes, the old fan leaves would end up getting yanked at some point anyways, we want her energy to go to new growth not the old stuff. So for the moment the GG thread is alive again.

Here's GG#8 in her ugly glory right now lol, this plant had never been put to flower so hopefully that helps..........


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 14, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> So here's a curve ball for you guys.
> 
> I never chopped and threw out one of the two GG girls, the more finicky one which makes this all the more ironic lol. She's been sitting in a bath tub in a spare bath room getting no water and just the daylight that comes in through the frosted glass. Today I needed to go in there for something and remembered I need to toss her and I go look and she has bright green growth coming out of the dead tops......?
> 
> ...


Ha ha sick! Hope it comes back for you bro


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha sick! Hope it comes back for you bro


I can only try right, something I thought was dead already and I have the space so it can't hurt. Worse case I prep the soil for the next plant lol


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 14, 2016)

its going to surprise you,, she is going to take off running,, and get big and strong


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 14, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> its going to surprise you,, she is going to take off running,, and get big and strong


Fingers crossed I hope she does


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 14, 2016)

Lol too funny. The things we do. Have a huge female in flower and give her the knife but revive the almost dead one lol. That would be sooo gangster if she turned out great after all. I hope so for sure !! Lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Lol too funny. The things we do. Have a huge female in flower and give her the knife but revive the almost dead one lol. That would be sooo gangster if she turned out great after all. I hope so for sure !! Lol


Crazy shit right lol.........I just LST'd her let's see what happens......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 14, 2016)

Here's the ugly girl after the LST  Let's bush her out so she can be a big girl in flower like her bigger sister was


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 15, 2016)

Worm Inn is open for business


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 15, 2016)

Tonight's project under way..........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 16, 2016)

GG#8

A little over 24 hours later since getting the transplant and put under the T5. Tonight she got IPM and a light watering, she drank a lot in the transplant so that's a good thing. If a lot of these new green tops can just even be cut for clones then that would be cool and we can run the clones out no till beginning to end, I think I should at the least be able to pull a clone or two hey.......we shall see what happens..........


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> GG#8
> 
> A little over 24 hours later since getting the transplant and put under the T5. Tonight she got IPM and a light watering, she drank a lot in the transplant so that's a good thing. If a lot of these new green tops can just even be cut for clones then that would be cool and we can run the clones out no till beginning to end, I think I should at the least be able to pull a clone or two hey.......we shall see what happens..........
> 
> View attachment 3806059


Well, it's still alive and popping new shoots mate so you are already half way there! Best thing about growing a weed....it's a weed lol, they are pretty damn resilient!


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Tonight's project under way..........
> 
> View attachment 3805920
> 
> View attachment 3805919


Those are nice rivets . What kind are they ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 16, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Those are nice rivets . What kind are they ?


I got the gun and rivets at my local Lowe's........

This thing is addicting let me tell you and leaves such clean work I love it. 

This was the gun:
http://www.lowes.com/pd/Arrow-Fastener-Rivet-Tool/1087313

And I got the short 3/16" style rivets for my uses I felt that was plenty
http://www.lowes.com/pd/Arrow-Fastener-50-Pack-3-16-in-Plain-Aluminum-Rivets/3028740

Let me know if you need any more info
Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well, it's still alive and popping new shoots mate so you are already half way there! Best thing about growing a weed....it's a weed lol, they are pretty damn resilient!


Yeah I know it's a weed at the end of the day but this is nuts lol....... in a good way I still can't belive the new growth all over the pics don't do it justice lol.....we shall see I just want some cuts if I can get some flowers from her too even more of a plus lol........


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't know what you started but my 600 is cycling on & off this morning ...........
I dont need the headach


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I don't know what you started but my 600 is cycling on & off this morning ...........
> I dont need the headach


Bro I've had two brand new eye hortilux gold digital e ballast take a shit on me in less than 24 hours.

Yet the 1K platinum i have from them runs without a hitch.........

Thank God for the extra led parts and being able to build lights or I'd be up shits Creek lol......

Sorry about your troubles bro and I hope you get it fixed soon.


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Bro I've had two brand new eye hortilux gold digital e ballast take a shit on me in less than 24 hours.
> 
> Yet the 1K platinum i have from them runs without a hitch.........
> 
> ...


Solistek matrix ballasts are pretty good. I've been using them for almost 3 years with zero problems and they have a built in timer !


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 16, 2016)

I


Evil-Mobo said:


> I got the gun and rivets at my local Lowe's........
> 
> This thing is addicting let me tell you and leaves such clean work I love it.
> 
> ...


 have the exact same one lol the rivets just look bigger to me ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 16, 2016)

Just need to do the COB to COB wiring and then figure out the remote mounting setup for my drivers and J-Boxes......

Not sure whether to wire straight out the tent and over to the driver from the +/- of each light and call it a day, or grab some barrel connectors etc.....

Also the only wire locally in 16g is stranded.......not solid core.......?

Anyone got any input here on this one?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I don't know what you started but my 600 is cycling on & off this morning ...........
> I dont need the headach


Ah shit man, I hope you can get it sorted quick, that sucks balls


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 16, 2016)

Getting there, cobs wired to each other and chains on. Time for a smoke break then I can mount the drivers and j boxes on the wall and hang these bitches and make my last wire runs thank god lol.........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

Almost there but I think that's it for tonight....can't feel my finger tips anymore lol.....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 17, 2016)

Awesome brother, very impressive


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome brother, very impressive


I took a break for food and a smoke and now getting a second wind still can't sleep thanks to the meds lol. Need to hang one more light and run two wires from the junction boxes to each light. The boxes and drivers are all wired up.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I took a break for food and a smoke and now getting a second wind still can't sleep thanks to the meds lol. Need to hang one more light and run two wires from the junction boxes to each light. The boxes and drivers are all wired up.
> 
> View attachment 3806972


Looks unreal bro!! How much did all that set you back? That was the kit yeah?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looks unreal bro!! How much did all that set you back? That was the kit yeah?


I pieced everything together with the help of @robincnn, Basically everything except the drivers and COB's themselves came from him. Obviously the frame parts and the rivets and what not did not come from him, although the frame for the veg light did. As for cost I will have to tally it up man and see what these two lights plus the veg light came out to. I'm super stoked just got it all buttoned up and the lights are warming up and the dimmers work independently but both bars are on one plug as if they were one light. I need to get a 240V kill a watt to see what she draws at the wall. But I can't find one anywhere........all I see is the euro stuff and it's not the same.

I switched my veg light back over to 120V so I can run it independent of the light controller and got my 120V kill a watt on it and on full blast she's pulling 275 watts from the wall so that was a surprise I got a bit more juice than I was expecting there. Been a long ass night and now it's time for a 7 am coffee and I think I earned myself a phat blunt with some wax rolled up in it to chill for the AM.

My mind is mush and all over man so not sure if I covered everything you asked.

As for the lights, the specs are the following:

- Veg
4- CXB 3590 5000K
1- Mean Well 240-1750B
1- Mod 420 Frame
4- Khatod Lenses
4- 140mm Pin Heat Sinks
4- Bender COB Holders

- Flower
8- CXB 3590 3000K
2- Mean Well 320-2100B
8- Khatod Lenses
8- 140mm Pin Heat Sinks
8- Bender Cob Holders

Plus the usual misc stuff, screws, thermal paste, chains to hang, angled aluminum for frames, etc, etc. And the junction boxes and wago connectors of course. I soldered all the inter COB connections and used wagos everywhere else on connections that might change and for the connections inside the junction boxes.

A couple of pics and it's time for a union break lol........


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I pieced everything together with the help of @robincnn, Basically everything except the drivers and COB's themselves came from him. Obviously the frame parts and the rivets and what not did not come from him, although the frame for the veg light did. As for cost I will have to tally it up man and see what these two lights plus the veg light came out to. I'm super stoked just got it all buttoned up and the lights are warming up and the dimmers work independently but both bars are on one plug as if they were one light. I need to get a 240V kill a watt to see what she draws at the wall. But I can't find one anywhere........all I see is the euro stuff and it's not the same.
> 
> I switched my veg light back over to 120V so I can run it independent of the light controller and got my 120V kill a watt on it and on full blast she's pulling 275 watts from the wall so that was a surprise I got a bit more juice than I was expecting there. Been a long ass night and now it's time for a 7 am coffee and I think I earned myself a phat blunt with some wax rolled up in it to chill for the AM.
> 
> ...


Very professional looking man !!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Very professional looking man !!


Thanks man I've never built anything like this before and wiring is not my forte so anyone can do this trust me. Just takes a lot of planning and patience to get it all dialed in. I worked in sessions as to not get over whelmed both with the task at hand and not feeling well.

Now let's see what the 3000K COB's do to GG#8 so far no burning or anything...............she's getting these 3590's on full blast from the get go the T5 was 450w or so, bit of an upgrade but she's taking it well so far I'm also over a good three feet away from the canopy at the moment. So now we start watching how the plant reacts to the distance to the light source and go from there. She's like my little side bitch right now, the chonga that you don't want anyone to see you with lol.


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks man I've never built anything like this before and wiring is not my forte so anyone can do this trust me. Just takes a lot of planning and patience to get it all dialed in. I worked in sessions as to not get over whelmed both with the task at hand and not feeling well.
> 
> Now let's see what the 3000K COB's do to GG#8 so far no burning or anything...............she's getting these 3590's on full blast from the get go the T5 was 450w or so, bit of an upgrade but she's taking it well so far I'm also over a good three feet away from the canopy at the moment. So now we start watching how the plant reacts to the distance to the light source and go from there. She's like my little side bitch right now, the chonga that you don't want anyone to see you with lol.


Lol the 230am drunk call when all else fails huh lmfao


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Lol the 230am drunk call when all else fails huh lmfao


 Experience or hearsay? LOL


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I pieced everything together with the help of @robincnn, Basically everything except the drivers and COB's themselves came from him. Obviously the frame parts and the rivets and what not did not come from him, although the frame for the veg light did. As for cost I will have to tally it up man and see what these two lights plus the veg light came out to. I'm super stoked just got it all buttoned up and the lights are warming up and the dimmers work independently but both bars are on one plug as if they were one light. I need to get a 240V kill a watt to see what she draws at the wall. But I can't find one anywhere........all I see is the euro stuff and it's not the same.
> 
> I switched my veg light back over to 120V so I can run it independent of the light controller and got my 120V kill a watt on it and on full blast she's pulling 275 watts from the wall so that was a surprise I got a bit more juice than I was expecting there. Been a long ass night and now it's time for a 7 am coffee and I think I earned myself a phat blunt with some wax rolled up in it to chill for the AM.
> 
> ...


You're a legend bro, thanks for the detailed response hey!! Will definitely be looking into this further hey


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> You're a legend bro, thanks for the detailed response hey!! Will definitely be looking into this further hey


I don't know about the legend thing lol. Especially with all the plants I've fucked up so far being so new to this. I just read to learn as much as I can and talk to as many people about growing that are more knowledgeable than me so I can keep learning. This plant gives me a different quality of life in a good way so despite all the madness I do take it seriously, and I am lucky enough to have had the help here of quite a few people now and a couple of them on a very consistent basis. Despite the trolling that flares up, there are a lot of good people still lurking around here with a lot of knowledge, you just need to learn enough to even be asking the right questions and then the support emerges. I can see with the trolling at the level it has been how it could get old quick for the long time members and then they just fade and hide in the shadows of information lol.

But when the time comes for you I would be happy to help in any way I can. There are other alternatives to cree that are more affordable if budget is an issue. And there's folks like @robincnn, and @Rahz who are around to help if you need anything.

Ok stupid/high babble over
Cheers!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I don't know about the legend thing lol. Especially with all the plants I've fucked up so far being so new to this. I just read to learn as much as I can and talk to as many people about growing that are more knowledgeable than me so I can keep learning. This plant gives me a different quality of life in a good way so despite all the madness I do take it seriously, and I am lucky enough to have had the help here of quite a few people now and a couple of them on a very consistent basis. Despite the trolling that flares up, there are a lot of good people still lurking around here with a lot of knowledge, you just need to learn enough to even be asking the right questions and then the support emerges. I can see with the trolling at the level it has been how it could get old quick for the long time members and then they just fade and hide in the shadows of information lol.
> 
> But when the time comes for you I would be happy to help in any way I can. There are other alternatives to cree that are more affordable if budget is an issue. And there's folks like @robincnn, and @Rahz who are around to help if you need anything.
> 
> ...


You're doing good job buddy and you're a stand up guy to boot! Keep up the good work mate and the rest will follow


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> You're doing good job buddy and you're a stand up guy to boot! Keep up the good work mate and the rest will follow


Thanks for the support and the kind words brother! Very much appreciated. You and a handful of other folks are why I started this up again, plus I thought we would all get a kick out of seeing what happens with this discarded lady here. We will all see what no till does it's new to me first run doing it but loving it thus far! 

36 Hour Pic, she shed the rest of the dying stuff on her own. I didn't pick off any old tops because new growth is coming out in a bunch more places so for the tops I let her do her thing and everywhere else I just took off fan leaves at the beginning. She's got the big COB all to herself for the time being lol.......


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks for the support and the kind words brother! Very much appreciated. You and a handful of other folks are why I started this up again, plus I thought we would all get a kick out of seeing what happens with this discarded lady here. We will all see what no till does it's new to me first run doing it but loving it thus far!
> 
> 36 Hour Pic, she shed the rest of the dying stuff on her own. I didn't pick off any old tops because new growth is coming out in a bunch more places so for the tops I let her do her thing and everywhere else I just took off fan leaves at the beginning. She's got the big COB all to herself for the time being lol.......
> 
> View attachment 3807446


Any time buddy! I'm glad you kept this going too, I always enjou reading other peoples threads and joining in the banter!! 
Awesome man, she's pumping out the tops now. I'd even look to chopping some of the branches with no green too, it will then concentrate all its energy into pumping out the green! I think you'll be surprised how many clones you'll get out of her!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Any time buddy! I'm glad you kept this going too, I always enjou reading other peoples threads and joining in the banter!!
> Awesome man, she's pumping out the tops now. I'd even look to chopping some of the branches with no green too, it will then concentrate all its energy into pumping out the green! I think you'll be surprised how many clones you'll get out of her!!


Yeah there's a branch or two that's bare but I want to see what she does still as she takes to her new pot of soil. One of the bare branches is starting new growth sights so I don't want to jump the gun on chopping any more right now. But yeah I can see clones everywhere on here lol. 

It's also nice to be able to walk into and around my flower area not use to that lol.........feels like a real grow and shit


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 19, 2016)

Snapshot of GG#8 this morning at lights on, looks like the clones will happen at the very least. She is adjusting nicely to the COB's and the no till thus far. The cover crop is growing in nicely too under the COB's


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

what are you running in the cup comp ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> what are you running in the cup comp ?


I'm debating some Fookies vs a Fem Blue Cheese..........


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

you know my vote .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> you know my vote .


Yes yes I do..

I thought of a cross too and we can call it fookies and cream lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 19, 2016)

Wait.....what cup competition? You guys holding out on me? Lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Wait.....what cup competition? You guys holding out on me? Lol


https://www.rollitup.org/t/party-cup-pre-registration-thread.921351/


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

my only cup grow a couple of years ago, a clone from the la con i used n the chaka kahn
 
haven't done the competition , wrong time of year for me, but it looks like fun


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> my only cup grow a couple of years ago, a clone from the la con i used n the chaka kahn
> View attachment 3808978
> haven't done the competition , wrong time of year for me, but it looks like fun


Definitely looks like fun but i dont use LEDs so i dont qualify lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Definitely looks like fun but i dont use LEDs so i dont qualify lol


me either..i think it has changed, I dont remember it being led only in the past


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 19, 2016)

Oh ok. I gotta keep reading then lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Oh ok. I gotta keep reading then lol


no it is led only this year, I dont know that was the case in the past


----------



## GroErr (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> no it is led only this year, I dont know that was the case in the past


I think the first one may have been, then it opened up, got too commercial with prizes so this one's going back to it's roots, no prizes other than maybe some seeds, LED only. Too restricted though and same issue here, bad timing will hit Xmas/New Year's and I'll be visiting my bro in FL for New Year's... right when you're having to water those cups twice/day!


----------



## This is a penis c==3 (Oct 19, 2016)

hi,
i enjoyed reading the 37 pages thx for sharing this is full of good tips.
ciao


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 19, 2016)

@BobBitchen 

Gonna drop the Fookies brotha, check your email you get input with something


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 19, 2016)

The Fookies are bathing


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 21, 2016)

Good morning pic from GG#8

 

The Fookies are cracking

 

And the lettuce popped soil

 

Still waiting on the HSO BD and the Sin City Tangerine Power to pop soil......

Thanks for checking in
Cheers!


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 21, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I think the first one may have been, then it opened up, got too commercial with prizes so this one's going back to it's roots, no prizes other than maybe some seeds, LED only. Too restricted though and same issue here, bad timing will hit Xmas/New Year's and I'll be visiting my bro in FL for New Year's... right when you're having to water those cups twice/day!


I would like to visit my Bro in Florida also


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 21, 2016)

look what I just did,,, Whomp there it is
Northern Lights Fem seeds


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 21, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> look what I just did,,, Whomp there it is
> Northern Lights Fem seedsView attachment 3810655


About damn time lol.......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 21, 2016)

I mowed the lawn (cover crop) and layed down the straw mulch. Now the worms will really start doing their thing and she should come back to us nicely. Hopefully some decent cuts off of her at least. Today is day 7 exactly from when I transplanted her to the bigger pot and put her under light. I'm liking what I am seeing so far given the time frame.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I mowed the lawn (cover crop) and layed down the straw mulch. Now the worms will really start doing their thing and she should come back to us nicely. Hopefully some decent cuts off of her at least. Today is day 7 exactly from when I transplanted her to the bigger pot and put her under light. I'm liking what I am seeing so far given the time frame.
> 
> View attachment 3810743


Hell yeah buddy, she'll come back pretty strong hey


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah buddy, she'll come back pretty strong hey


I'm loving it so far only been a week she looks like a happy girl again bushing out on me all green. I really can't believe this lol.......


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I really can't believe this


I believe ( in Santa that is)

cha bro that plant is going to be a beast,, i sure hope you flower her out into a huge bush tree


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 24, 2016)

Subbed up dude, I'm curious of this madness! I hope she comes out killer my man


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 24, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Subbed up dude, I'm curious of this madness! I hope she comes out killer my man


Me too brother, I gave her all the organics she needs now let's she what she does for me I still can't believe the dramatic change so quickly


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 24, 2016)

looks like the name of this thread still fits!!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 24, 2016)

Yup, it's kinda freaky right now because the stems are starting to turn red again and in some places it's like half red half green but that's how I know she's coming back with the red stems that are very greasy..........and she's starting to stink again still in veg lol.........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 24, 2016)

I was going to wait til I posted a pic again but guess I can post one of her and one of her branches on a top to show the red........she's adjusting well so far........think I might be taking cuts later this week if her growth continues as is...........



@HydroRed check the leaf curl you like so much below


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yup, it's kinda freaky right now because the stems are starting to turn red again and in some places it's like half red half green but that's how I know she's coming back with the red stems that are very greasy..........and she's starting to stink again still in veg lol.........


Keep a close eye on the red stems mate, that may be what caused them to get nailed last time. It's could be a manganese or sulphur deficiency. They both usually start with purple stems but can go straight to red. You'll get yellowing leaves as well. Try hitting with a small amount of mag sulphate to start with as it will help if its sulphur. If that doesn't work, try a foliar spray of a iron, zinc and manganese fert or a manganese chelate.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Keep a close eye on the red stems mate, that may be what caused them to get nailed last time. It's could be a manganese or sulphur deficiency. They both usually start with purple stems but can go straight to red. You'll get yellowing leaves as well. Try hitting with a small amount of mag sulphate to start with as it will help if its sulphur. If that doesn't work, try a foliar spray of a iron, zinc and manganese fert or a manganese chelate.


What got her last time was thrips......

I'm giving her time to adjust, last time she was being fed, now she's feeding herself. I put her in organic no till everything she needs is in there plus I foliar spray and water with aloe/coconut extract and seed sprout teas. She's bouncing along, but the red on this strain is one of it's traits, especially the fan leaves on their stems.....


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Me too brother, I gave her all the organics she needs now let's she what she does for me I still can't believe the dramatic change so quickly


She'll come out like a beast when given the right food, they don't call her gorilla for nothing  well, I mean, the name comes from the glue that makes your scissors cake up when trimming, but fuck that, she's a gorilla anyway heh


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 25, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> What got her last time was thrips......
> 
> I'm giving her time to adjust, last time she was being fed, now she's feeding herself. I put her in organic no till everything she needs is in there plus I foliar spray and water with aloe/coconut extract and seed sprout teas. She's bouncing along, but the red on this strain is one of it's traits, especially the fan leaves on their stems.....


Oh cool, happy to hear it's genetic bro


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 25, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> What got her last time was thrips......
> 
> I'm giving her time to adjust, last time she was being fed, now she's feeding herself. I put her in organic no till everything she needs is in there plus I foliar spray and water with aloe/coconut extract and seed sprout teas. She's bouncing along, but the red on this strain is one of it's traits, especially the fan leaves on their stems.....


I get the same on the space monkeys but the red is almost exclusively on the branches not the stems
.  
Gotta be a trait of one of the grandparents.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 25, 2016)

my last grow,, the GG4 and the J1 both had red stems , and further down the stalks were zebra stripped, and the buds grew nice and fat ,, now they are some of my best smoke
this has been discussed on many thread,, some people think it has to do with Cold temps,, but we all know thats not the case in your neck of the woods,, lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 25, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> my last grow,, the GG4 and the J1 both had red stems , and further down the stalks were zebra stripped, and the buds grew nice and fat ,, now they are some of my best smoke
> this has been discussed on many thread,, some people think it has to do with Cold temps,, but we all know thats not the case in your neck of the woods,, lol


Yeah the cold would be my last issue lol to say the least if anything ever grows purple here it was meant to be that way lol not because of low temps


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 25, 2016)

someone must have crossed that GG with some crazy purple rain forrest plant hahaha


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 27, 2016)

Checking in from the garden, she's looking happy to me. Have tonights watering/feed bubbling right now. De-chlorinated water, fish fertilizer, ful-power, silica, and sea weed extract. I am waiting for some more growth and trying to be patient before taking cuts and flipping the lights on her lol........have so much time into this plant already why start rushing stuff now huh......

I'm also going to top dress the soil (under the mulch) with malted barley, gotta feed the worms.

Cheers!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Checking in from the garden, she's looking happy to me. Have tonights watering/feed bubbling right now. De-chlorinated water, fish fertilizer, ful-power, silica, and sea weed extract. I am waiting for some more growth and trying to be patient before taking cuts and flipping the lights on her lol........have so much time into this plant already why start rushing stuff now huh......
> 
> I'm also going to top dress the soil (under the mulch) with malted barley, gotta feed the worms.
> 
> ...


She's been through a lot but still going and looking good. Super crop her and you'll have enough new shoots to clone in a week to 10 days.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 27, 2016)

GroErr said:


> She's been through a lot but still going and looking good. Super crop her and you'll have enough new shoots to clone in a week to 10 days.


That's exactly what I did for the second time lol. Just a waiting game now


----------



## GroErr (Oct 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> That's exactly what I did for the second time lol. Just a waiting game now


Kind of looked like you had spread her legs a bit 

Been doing that in party cups to keep my phenos/strains going, works great and reduces space/medium. Have a few ready to clone-the-clone


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 27, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Kind of looked like you had spread her legs a bit
> 
> Been doing that in party cups to keep my phenos/strains going, works great and reduces space/medium. Have a few ready to clone-the-clone
> 
> View attachment 3815850


Yeah I wasn't gonna try to save her just to end up with a lanky plant. So I super cropped her and topped everything I could LOL 

And then BOOM! 

Oh snap one of my Sat testers is stacking like your plant in the middle there. I took off the two big fan leaves today so the light would get down there and waiting to see what it does


----------



## GroErr (Oct 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah I wasn't gonna try to save her just to end up with a lanky plant. So I super cropped her and topped everything I could LOL
> 
> And then BOOM!
> 
> Oh snap one of my Sat testers is stacking like your plant in the middle there. I took off the two big fan leaves today so the light would get down there and waiting to see what it does


Yeah any sort of training will generate new and typically fast growth if it's low stress, sounds like what happened with that one. I start training early (e.g. in party cups - lol), sometimes just to start shaping them, sometimes to give them a boost. I like super-cropping and FIM because they recover quick and generate some fast growth.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 27, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah any sort of training will generate new and typically fast growth if it's low stress, sounds like what happened with that one. I start training early (e.g. in party cups - lol), sometimes just to start shaping them, sometimes to give them a boost. I like super-cropping and FIM because they recover quick and generate some fast growth.


I am starting to mess with super cropping more in place of topping, and liking the results. I try now to leave "toppings" for when I need to take cuts. If not why lose part of the plant and stress it to that level for no reason.....?


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Checking in from the garden, she's looking happy to me. Have tonights watering/feed bubbling right now. De-chlorinated water, fish fertilizer, ful-power, silica, and sea weed extract. I am waiting for some more growth and trying to be patient before taking cuts and flipping the lights on her lol........have so much time into this plant already why start rushing stuff now huh......
> 
> I'm also going to top dress the soil (under the mulch) with malted barley, gotta feed the worms.
> 
> ...


OH HELL YES!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I am starting to mess with super cropping more in place of topping, and liking the results. I try now to leave "toppings" for when I need to take cuts. If not why lose part of the plant and stress it to that level for no reason.....?


My last 3 rounds I've only been super-cropping and I've pulled some nice plants. A few less tops, but bigger


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 27, 2016)

GroErr said:


> My last 3 rounds I've only been super-cropping and I've pulled some nice plants. A few less tops, but bigger


I'm starting to learn quickly that the best thing one can do for their yield is simply to give these girls more space each! Sq footage and media (especially soil)

I am still gonna try a 15 gal pot for the girls in veg right now to see how they do lol........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

Here's the big girl today. For today's watering/feed I am now bubbling the seed sprout tea I have prepared from the sprouted Blue Heirloom Organic Corn Seed. I tossed in some coconut powder and aloe powder too. The big girl is going to get a top dressing of malted barley grain under the mulch before the watering. This should be a nice treat for her and the worms. 

I think by the end of next week I should have taken some cuts and flipped the lights but we will see. Can't believe how much she has come back so quickly.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

Pic of the big girl from a while ago, today she will get watered and fed again and a foliar too. I think it will be time for clones soon, tried to get a shot more from above the canopy in one of the pics.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 31, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Pic of the big girl from a while ago, today she will get watered and fed again and a foliar too. I think it will be time for clones soon, tried to get a shot more from above the canopy in one of the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3819328 View attachment 3819329


looking great, she likes the super crops  Another week and you better have that extension on the tent ready


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

GroErr said:


> looking great, she likes the super crops  Another week and you better have that extension on the tent ready


Oh the extension is on I was not going through that ordeal twice lol..........

You think I should take cuts already or wait more? I'm leaving her in the pot she's in right now


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh bro, she's ready! Cut that bitch


----------



## GroErr (Oct 31, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Oh the extension is on I was not going through that ordeal twice lol..........
> 
> You think I should take cuts already or wait more? I'm leaving her in the pot she's in right now





eastcoastmo said:


> Oh bro, she's ready! Cut that bitch


Dude I could take 10 cuts off her and you wouldn't even notice, what are you cutting off small trees? lol


----------



## GroErr (Oct 31, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Dude I could take 10 cuts off her and you wouldn't even notice, what are you cutting off small trees? lol


How much space do you have for her in flowering? (assuming that's a veg tent and you're not flowering her in there)


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Dude I could take 10 cuts off her and you wouldn't even notice, what are you cutting off small trees? lol


I want to make sure the clones are good to go lol........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

GroErr said:


> How much space do you have for her in flowering? (assuming that's a veg tent and you're not flowering her in there)


She has 1/2 a 5X9 to herself right now and will flower exactly where you see her.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 31, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> She has 1/2 a 5X9 to herself right now and will flower exactly where you see her.


You could take her another week if you have the space and it looks like it, the fabric pot can handle it and she'll be a nice monster 

You could still take your trees now though


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

GroErr said:


> You could take her another week if you have the space and it looks like it, the fabric pot can handle it and she'll be a nice monster
> 
> You could still take your trees now though


We had a chat and she wants to wait a bit more 

Request granted. I just fed her she's a happy gal


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

Just for comparison's sake, this was 10/17/2016:

And then today after feeding:


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

Wow, that's some quick growth man


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow, that's some quick growth man



Thanks bro it has seemed slow to me but then I look at the dates and I'm like


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks bro it has seemed slow to me but then I look at the dates and I'm like


yeah, thats not bad foronly 2 weeks


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> yeah, thats not bad foronly 2 weeks


I'm getting smells and colors that she was not giving out in the Coco:


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

Gotta love going back to soil bro! Remineralised soils produce much happier and healthier plants


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Gotta love going back to soil bro! Remineralised soils produce much happier and healthier plants


It's just nice to be enjoying the growing again. Lot less frustration, no meters, use a lot less water, and the plants are happier. And the tinkerer in me likes all the options for extra's that you can feed but are not a must. Not one bottled nutrient on this girl so far. I stuck her coco root ball in the 10 gal soil pot as the worms like to eat coco too anyways.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It's just nice to be enjoying the growing again. Lot less frustration, no meters, use a lot less water, and the plants are happier. And the tinkerer in me likes all the options for extra's that you can feed but are not a must. Not one bottled nutrient on this girl so far. I stuck her coco root ball in the 10 gal soil pot as the worms like to eat coco too anyways.


That's the way bro, so good to see you happy again  
All my recent and current grows are no additive, soil grows and I seriously couldn't be happier with the end product, so much more dank!! Keep up the good work man and this time you'll see what the GG4 can do!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's the way bro, so good to see you happy again
> All my recent and current grows are no additive, soil grows and I seriously couldn't be happier with the end product, so much more dank!! Keep up the good work man and this time you'll see what the GG4 can do!!


Thanks it's my first time I was nervous for a bit but not anymore with how this girl and my veg tent are going. And all under new to me lights too.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks it's my first time I was nervous for a bit but not anymore with how this girl and my veg tent are going. And all under new to me lights too.


Well, you're killing it now bro!! Hats off man


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

The plants are making me look better than I am for sure lol.....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The plants are making me look better than I am for sure lol.....


Welcome to my world brother


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Welcome to my world brother


Fucken great world to be in


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Fucken great world to be in


100000000% agree there brother


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 2, 2016)

Ok guys, I took some cuts and defoliated, tonight she will begin her first dark period of 12/12 let's see what she does.......


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok guys, I took some cuts and defoliated, tonight she will begin her first dark period of 12/12 let's see what she does.......
> 
> View attachment 3821454
> 
> View attachment 3821453


Awesome buddy, looking good! 

What are your clones sitting in? looks like some evil goop ha ha ha


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome buddy, looking good!
> 
> What are your clones sitting in? looks like some evil goop ha ha ha


I mixed the water with Azos and added coconut powder and aloe vera powder. Just trying something new and more "organic" for the clones. We will see how it works out.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I mixed the water with Azos and added coconut powder and aloe vera powder. Just trying something new and more "organic" for the clones. We will see how it works out.


Sick dude, always good to experiment hey! i just use honey these days, sometimes nothing and they work fine


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 2, 2016)

I have an aloe plant outside that's a beauty I need to propogate her so I can start using the pure aloe juice for cloning...........


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I have an aloe plant outside that's a beauty I need to propogate her so I can start using the pure aloe juice for cloning...........


Nice!! i'd love an aloe plant!!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 3, 2016)

Gotta love the organic, sustainable approach! Aloe plants in the yard , can't beat that


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 3, 2016)

We have always had Aloe in the yard since I was a kid just a habit that carried over I guess kinda like we tend to use the same brands of stuff our parents did etc. It then turns out that this is REALLY good for cloning and for foliar sprays. I have been learning so much and the transition to no till for me has been easy because most of the stuff I do in the outside yard has been no till just going off what my grandpa taught me when I was a kid lol. Who knew that old bastard would still be helping me from the grave so many years down the road. We were close I grew up with my grandparents. 

I am now learning on propagating the aloe so I don't run out, and it saves me from continually having to buy the aloe powder/flakes which starts to add up depending on how much you spoil your girls. 

I cannot stress enough how much foliar sprays have helped my growing in so many ways. Way underestimated addition to any routine.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 3, 2016)

I was wandering how would u guys compare this version of glue to say the clone only version.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 3, 2016)

darkzero said:


> I was wandering how would u guys compare this version of glue to say the clone only version.


I won't be able to tell you until I smoke some of this and today is Day 1 of flower for her so we will see.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I won't be able to tell you until I smoke some of this and today is Day 1 of flower for her so we will see.


Did this lady come from elev8? Or different place thanks? Should be a monster.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 3, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Did this lady come from elev8? Or different place thanks? Should be a monster.


i got a 12 pack of regs from elev8, no responses to my emails on the seeds, 2 for 12 on fems, and then both fems got sick. This one I guess you could say I rehabbed back to life because she was showing new growth after left to be thrown out lol. So we will see what happens. It has been a lot of trouble just to try and get some glue for me lol.......I do not have access to the cuts in my area, and the breeders all offer crosses because the strain obviously is GG#4 and clone only. Elev8 states this is their take on the GG but it's not #4 and I knew that going in, just wanted to give them a try with the cost of the beans.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 3, 2016)

Got you. got some of these too. Of course I bought the reg and fem. I have several crosses of glue but as you nothing pure/real deal. 

A clone of this is out of question in my area. 

Best of luck. Going with a couple golden glue in next run.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 3, 2016)

Do you guys think she is root bound?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 3, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Got you. got some of these too. Of course I bought the reg and fem. I have several crosses of glue but as you nothing pure/real deal.
> 
> A clone of this is out of question in my area.
> 
> Best of luck. Going with a couple golden glue in next run.


I was thinking of trying the Gorilla Bubble from tony that one of the members here has a journal on in the LED section. We will see. I think Big Worms Purple Voodoo will keep me busy for a bit.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Do you guys think she is root bound?
> 
> View attachment 3822272


What size bag 7-10g? IMO she should be ok with 7- or up


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 3, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> What size bag 7-10g? IMO she should be ok with 7- or up


It's a 10 gallon smart pot. I have since moved to the grass root pots and that's what I have available to transplant into in 15 gallon........


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I was thinking of trying the Gorilla Bubble from tony that one of the members here has a journal on in the LED section. We will see. I think Big Worms Purple Voodoo will keep me busy for a bit.


I got so many dang seed lol. It's an addiction


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 3, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> I got so many dang seed lol. It's an addiction


Me too and it's hard to just not pop them all and do a massive pheno hunt one time and then just keep the best shit of everything I have lol...........


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 4, 2016)

when to trip last weekend and got some gorilla glue was very good little sour very crystallize .


----------



## GroErr (Nov 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It's a 10 gallon smart pot. I have since moved to the grass root pots and that's what I have available to transplant into in 15 gallon........


Hey Evil, you could flower out a plant triple that size in 10gal fabric, there's no way it's root bound. I've seen roots pop out the bottom in some cases, nothing to worry about. Let's see that beatch flower!

Here's last year's outdoor in 2x 10gal fabric pots, solid mass of root by the end but no issues with being constrained or losing yield...


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 4, 2016)

She looks similar to something I was over watering and the pot didn't have proper drainage, check that out @Evil-Mobo


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks guys I will leave her in this pot and see if she is holding too much water. Today she woke from her first night of 12/12 looking much better so maybe I won't water her today and let her dry a bit before watering again just in case. Also going to top dress with some dry goodies for her to make it through to flower with minimal input from her on out besides water. Want to just let her do her thing.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

Update on my big girl looks like she's doing better. She's VERY sensitive and always was, I am honestly rethinking even bothering with her clones............I have been just foliar feeding her and letting the pot dry out seems to be working.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Update on my big girl looks like she's doing better. She's VERY sensitive and always was, I am honestly rethinking even bothering with her clones............I have been just foliar feeding her and letting the pot dry out seems to be working.
> 
> View attachment 3824119


She looks good Evil, should blow up nicely


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

We shall see she got a roommate today maybe some healthy competition will do her well lol.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Update on my big girl looks like she's doing better. She's VERY sensitive and always was, I am honestly rethinking even bothering with her clones............I have been just foliar feeding her and letting the pot dry out seems to be working.
> 
> View attachment 3824119


She looks hungry brother.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> She looks hungry brother.


I know but also over watered at the same time I think. I top dressed her with happy frog fruit and flower a day or two ago and have been foliar feeding twice a day with fish fertilizer, coconut powder, and aloe powder in the water for the spray. We will see how she levels off in a few more days. There's plenty of food in the soil, she just needs to finish adjusting to the no till and eat.

This plant has grown from seed in the same no till soil and this is what it was looking like today before moving it into a 15 gallon pot:


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I know but also over watered at the same time I think. I top dressed her with happy frog fruit and flower a day or two ago and have been foliar feeding twice a day with fish fertilizer, coconut powder, and aloe powder in the water for the spray. We will see how she levels off in a few more days. There's plenty of food in the soil, she just needs to finish adjusting to the no till and eat.
> 
> This plant has grown from seed in the same no till soil and this is what it was looking like today before moving it into a 15 gallon pot:
> 
> View attachment 3824565


Gorilla glue is weird bro.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Gorilla glue is weird bro.


I am starting to see that you should see how shitty looking her clones got lol.........


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I am starting to see that you should see how shitty looking her clones got lol.........


Man I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Man I'm sorry to hear that


If they root in the cloner I am still going to stick them in no till soil to see if I can get one to snap out of it's funk. we will see. she's my screwing around plant right now as my garden ramps into it's cycle.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 12, 2016)

Her clones all died in the cloner so won't be running her again because I will not waste time re-vegging this plant lol. This is what she's looking like today. We will see what she does. Very weird plant to grow and when you're new at growing you don't know if it's you or the genetics lol. But none of my other plants in the same soil are behaving this way so....... Up to her now I've done all I can.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Her clones all died in the cloner so won't be running her again because I will not waste time re-vegging this plant lol. This is what she's looking like today. We will see what she does. Very weird plant to grow and when you're new at growing you don't know if it's you or the genetics lol. But none of my other plants in the same soil are behaving this way so....... Up to her now I've done all I can.
> 
> View attachment 3828939


Not like you didn't give her a chance, too bad about the clones  Looks good though and should produce a nice chunk of stash


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 12, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Not like you didn't give her a chance, too bad about the clones  Looks good though and should produce a nice chunk of stash


Agree with this statement! You tried EM, you probably tried harder than I would've lol. Sucks it didn't turn out hey!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm really not stressing her at all now. The first batch of no till flowers are starting to move over to the flower tent. Got one going and a few more coming just waiting for them to show sex in veg. The BW Purple Voodoo will be getting a transplant soon too into the 1 gals, have a thread on that:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/big-worm-purple-vodoo.925102/

So the Gorilla Glue girl is just a side project to see what happens. It was more me wanting to figure out the issue for learning purposes. We will see what she does lol


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm really not stressing her at all now. The first batch of no till flowers are starting to move over to the flower tent. Got one going and a few more coming just waiting for them to show sex in veg. The BW Purple Voodoo will be getting a transplant soon too into the 1 gals, have a thread on that:
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/big-worm-purple-vodoo.925102/
> 
> So the Gorilla Glue girl is just a side project to see what happens. It was more me wanting to figure out the issue for learning purposes. We will see what she does lol


Stay positive bro !! We all go through ups and downs . Lol that plant should have been dead months ago lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 14, 2016)

Like I said bro I'm waiting patiently like a kid for Xmas to see the upcoming stuff go to the flower tent. One of my 1K HPS will be going up soon as it has not sold yet so no LED yet for the other half of the flower tent.


----------



## TheeMagnificent (Nov 14, 2016)

So Evil I think I'm having an issue with the Pro9 intensity again. I was running the 4 big cobs by themselves for week 1 flower and the plants loved it. Last night I bumped up the ppm and turned the monos on and this morning I checked and the leaves are starting to turn a little light colored and some are starting that crinkly look again. Could be the pH, but I've never even had to check pH since switching to RO so I think it's the Pro9 again....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah sounds like it's too much for whatever height you're set at. Can you raise the light any higher?


----------



## TheeMagnificent (Nov 14, 2016)

Nah I'm in a gorilla tent thats like 6'10" max


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 14, 2016)

Are your plants on the floor?

I have a Gorilla too but with the ext I'm at 7'11"


----------



## TheeMagnificent (Nov 14, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Are your plants on the floor?
> 
> I have a Gorilla too but with the ext I'm at 7'11"


Yup in ebb buckets. I'm in my basement so my ceiling is 7' max.....ughhhhh Maybe I'll run the big 4 for a while until the buds develop and then hit it with the monos


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah if that's all you got bro I gotta say I don't think you bought the right light for your space. Shit people have height issues just with the SE-450 lol.

How many watts is that thing you have a pic of it?


----------



## TheeMagnificent (Nov 14, 2016)

It's suppose to replace a DE 100 Watt. I got the 24" of clearance easy, but I think it's still too intense at full blast. At least for the first few weeks of flower at least..


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 14, 2016)

When you go to big lights your environment has to be setup for it. Airflow, circulation, temps, etc. Not saying yours isn't just harder to control environment with more intensity in a given space when you have ceiling height restrictions like this.


----------



## TheeMagnificent (Nov 14, 2016)

You think I should switch over to LEC? My buckets are in a 4x4 space or maybe a little more so I would need 2 315s?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 14, 2016)

Or just get the right amount of LED for your space bro, the light being LED is not the issue, it's the height in your grow space in comparison to the intensity of your light on full blast. 

Doesn't the light dim? Is it just mono's or COB's and that's it?


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 15, 2016)

how is that grow going Bro


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 17, 2016)

Going good. She has been doing fine sharing the 600w with the Sativa I threw in with her. Although plain to see side by side the difference between no till all the way vs not all the way like the GG. 

Here's a pic the GG is on the right side:


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Going good. She has been doing fine sharing the 600w with the Sativa I threw in with her. Although plain to see side by side the difference between no till all the way vs not all the way like the GG.
> 
> Here's a pic the GG is on the right side:
> 
> View attachment 3833008


She still looks pretty good though man, the no till is obviously working a lot better for her!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> She still looks pretty good though man, the no till is obviously working a lot better for her!!


Yup, she just needs to finish adjusting to it is all. I might go through and defoliate her some in the center a lot of crowded BS leaves that would not end up being anything if left on........... I do believe I was over watering her a bit though. It's my first time running no till too and LED's so getting use to a lot at once lol. But hey sink or swim bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yup, she just needs to finish adjusting to it is all. I might go through and defoliate her some in the center a lot of crowded BS leaves that would not end up being anything if left on........... I do believe I was over watering her a bit though. It's my first time running no till too and LED's so getting use to a lot at once lol. But hey sink or swim bro


Yeah a bit of defol would open her up a bit hey! Going to so the same thing to my girls this weekend


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 18, 2016)

She got a defol they both did will post pics later will straight scare the crap out of most lol.


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 18, 2016)

I can smell your grow all the way over here,, lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 18, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah a bit of defol would open her up a bit hey! Going to so the same thing to my girls this weekend


Here you go bro, "a little bit of defol"


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Here you go bro, "a little bit of defol"
> 
> View attachment 3833894


Ha ha ha I love your version of 'a little bit' lol  Nice!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 18, 2016)

You will see have done this before in a week or less they will be like new. Will most likely be the last defol for the GG but not the other plant she has one more in her I think. Time will tell. This flower tent will start filling with new occupants very soon.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 18, 2016)

GroErr said:


>


Don't worry G it will be ok


----------



## GroErr (Nov 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Don't worry G it will be ok


Ouch, I need a band-aid lol When are you planning to flip them?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Ouch, I need a band-aid lol When are you planning to flip them?


They're in the first week of flip.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> They're in the first week of flip.


Double ouch! If that GG girl doesn't throw nanners, you need to clone or re-veg her, she's a trooper


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Here you go bro, "a little bit of defol"
> 
> View attachment 3833894


they look so good,, i have read some outstanding articles on the benefits of Defol,,, and the end results were bigger better colas,, i need to find that article again,, it was very well done,, with lots of good pics to back it up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> they look so good,, i have read some outstanding articles on the benefits of Defol,,, and the end results were bigger better colas,, i need to find that article again,, it was very well done,, with lots of good pics to back it up


Post it up when you find it mate, wouldn't mind reading it myself


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Post it up when you find it mate, wouldn't mind reading it myself


http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-defoliation-tutorial


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-defoliation-tutorial


Cheers EM


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers EM


It's a good read. We all have different ways of doing things this is just something I have started to incorporate with the no till, it's the way the guy I follow doing no till does it and he gets results so...... if it doesn't work I can always stop doing it right lol.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It's a good read. We all have different ways of doing things this is just something I have started to incorporate with the no till, it's the way the guy I follow doing no till does it and he gets results so...... if it doesn't work I can always stop doing it right lol.


What does he say about defol during flowering? Seems to me any stress like training is a potential gotcha in flowering, I'm always hands off in flowering other than bending them if needed for height control. I've done that extreme defol in veg in the past, they come back and bush out pretty quick. Just never tried it in flowering or the stretch.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> What does he say about defol during flowering? Seems to me any stress like training is a potential gotcha in flowering, I'm always hands off in flowering other than bending them if needed for height control. I've done that extreme defol in veg in the past, they come back and bush out pretty quick. Just never tried it in flowering or the stretch.


It's the beginning of flower. The new thing actually with the people really heavy into this is the last two defols are in weeks 1 and 3 of flower I'm not pushing the week three thing but did it at the beginning.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It's the beginning of flower. The new thing actually with the people really heavy into this is the last two defols are in weeks 1 and 3 of flower I'm not pushing the week three thing but did it at the beginning.


Interesting, nice of you to show us how it's done... with your plants - lol May as well try the 3 week one now, c'mon Evil


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Interesting, nice of you to show us how it's done... with your plants - lol May as well try the 3 week one now, c'mon Evil


Hee hee, I really don't care brother and even less on the Glue which has just been to screw around and see if I could bring her back is all. We shall see. I actually need to see this might have been week three for her, I already stripped her at the beginning but don't remember when I switcher her to 12/12 stoner moment. Need to scroll back here in my thread for a minute lol............


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 19, 2016)

Day 1 of Flowewr for the GG girl seems to have been 11/4 so 15 days there guess I was a week early lol. 

For the Sasquatch X Malawie 11/7 was Day 1 of Flower so been 12 days there


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 19, 2016)

That GG is going to have Huge Donkey Colas,,, going to be epic!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm not hoping for too much given the situation it was more a let me see if I can now I do have high hopes for the rest of the garden and very high expectations for myself on this next run........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 22, 2016)

Little update today, you can see how quick these plants bounce back from defoliation it's just amazing, they still need a couple two three more days I think and you wouldn't even know it. However, you can see in this pic, something just ain't right with this damn plant lol. The GG is on the right. I raised the lights last night some to see if that helps the GG girl, but she's the only plant in the tent having issues. VERY sensitive plant and has been from day one...........

GG Day 18
Sas x Mal Day 15


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 22, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Little update today, you can see how quick these plants bounce back from defoliation it's just amazing, they still need a couple two three more days I think and you wouldn't even know it. However, you can see in this pic, something just ain't right with this damn plant lol. The GG is on the right. I raised the lights last night some to see if that helps the GG girl, but she's the only plant in the tent having issues. VERY sensitive plant and has been from day one...........
> 
> GG Day 18
> Sas x Mal Day 15
> ...


I like your training method. And your plants really did bounce back.

I tried nebulas mainline with my blackjack this round. I also did some removal during flower, probably around week 3, she looks good.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 22, 2016)

Looks great thanks for confirming now I am not as nervous lol. 

Question is that the black jack from nirvana? If so what is it like I have some of those seeds here 

Thanks


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 22, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looks great thanks for confirming now I am not as nervous lol.
> 
> Question is that the black jack from nirvana? If so what is it like I have some of those seeds here
> 
> Thanks


Yes the exact one from nirvana, plant was so easy to grow. Light feeder


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 22, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Yes the exact one from nirvana, plant was so easy to grow. Light feeder


Ok cool the NL from them I grew on my first grow was FIRE! Easy to grow and good yielder too:


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 22, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Little update today, you can see how quick these plants bounce back from defoliation it's just amazing, they still need a couple two three more days I think and you wouldn't even know it. However, you can see in this pic, something just ain't right with this damn plant lol. The GG is on the right. I raised the lights last night some to see if that helps the GG girl, but she's the only plant in the tent having issues. VERY sensitive plant and has been from day one...........
> 
> GG Day 18
> Sas x Mal Day 15
> ...


Are you sure the bugs haven't made it back on that plant ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Are you sure the bugs haven't made it back on that plant ?


Negative bro. I have been keeping up with my IPM and check all the plants all the time. Plus now she has the added benefit of the good bugs in the soil to help as well that she did not have in the coco.

She's really looking like shit though and I am about to toss her ass out now with my flower tent starting to fill up lol...........

Decisions, decisions............


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 23, 2016)

Chop that bitch lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 23, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Chop that bitch lol View attachment 3837823


LOL

Tell us how you really feel bro


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 23, 2016)

Morning rage , sorry  lol
With a steady stream of clones and seedlings , you shouldn't be too worried about getting rid of her but we already had this discussion. Just my .02


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 23, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Morning rage , sorry  lol
> With a steady stream of clones and seedlings , you shouldn't be too worried about getting rid of her but we already had this discussion. Just my .02


Yeah I just don't want to do anything hasty right now. So I figure I could at least giver her until the next plant from the veg tent is ready to go in which will be soon 

Tops all over the place I trained her right but they're all looking yellow and burnt out.........guess it's not meant for me to grow GG from seed lol.........


----------



## GroErr (Nov 23, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah I just don't want to do anything hasty right now. So I figure I could at least giver her until the next plant from the veg tent is ready to go in which will be soon
> 
> Tops all over the place I trained her right but they're all looking yellow and burnt out.........guess it's not meant for me to grow GG from seed lol.........


Give her a chance Evil, she's going through the stretch, was stripped of 75% of her leaves and is just showing yellow on the new growth which is not unusual at this stage. Make sure she gets a little extra N for the next week or so then cruise her to the finish. She's a trooper, I'll bet you'll be talking about re-vegging her if you let her flower out


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Give her a chance Evil, she's going through the stretch, was stripped of 75% of her leaves and is just showing yellow on the new growth which is not unusual at this stage. Make sure she gets a little extra N for the next week or so then cruise her to the finish. She's a trooper, I'll bet you'll be talking about re-vegging her if you let her flower out


I know patience lol.

Re-veg I don't know G, this bitch has been super sensitive since the beginning and all her clones died in my cloner lol...........and I have used this cloner before great roots 100% every time so it's not an equipment issue.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 23, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I know patience lol.
> 
> Re-veg I don't know G, this bitch has been super sensitive since the beginning and all her clones dies in my cloner lol...........and I have used this cloner before great roots 100% every time so it's not an equipment issue.


Stubborn bitch but give her a chance, would be a shame to cull at this point in her pathetic life - lol

or.... Go at her like Jason in @WindyCityKush's post above


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Stubborn bitch but give her a chance, would be a shame to cull at this point in her pathetic life - lol
> 
> or.... Go at her like Jason in @WindyCityKush's post above



I went to check and she had stretched a little and the light bar was 20" from the top of her canopy so I raised the light a little we will see, just hard looking at her then the girl next to her and seeing the difference and not taking the Jason route lol..........


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Give her a chance Evil, she's going through the stretch, was stripped of 75% of her leaves and is just showing yellow on the new growth which is not unusual at this stage. Make sure she gets a little extra N for the next week or so then cruise her to the finish. She's a trooper, I'll bet you'll be talking about re-vegging her if you let her flower out


Yes listen to him Evil !!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 23, 2016)

It's hard when you look to her left and you see this, same soil, feeding, and lights lol........... this is girl I stripped naked last week that had @GroErr flipping out


----------



## GroErr (Nov 23, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It's hard when you look to her left and you see this, same soil, feeding, and lights lol........... this is girl I stripped naked last week that had @GroErr flipping out
> 
> View attachment 3837995
> 
> View attachment 3837998


Lol coming back nicely, only 2 weeks until the next stripping


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol coming back nicely, only 2 weeks until the next stripping


LOL


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> LOL


It sure does make them bush out though . Nice job


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 23, 2016)

These landrace crosses worry me for stretch which is why I wanted to top and bush them as much as I could lol


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> These landrace crosses worry me for stretch which is why I wanted to top and bush them as much as I could lol


Why are you running the long sativas? Smoke of choice ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 23, 2016)

These are testers bro and I am a sativa fan have a very high tolerance and a lot of Indica's hit me good but fade very quickly. So when I was given the opportunity to run these I was all over them. If nothing else just for the Malawie in one cross and the original haze in the other


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> These are testers bro and I am a sativa fan have a very high tolerance and a lot of Indica's hit me good but fade very quickly. So when I was given the opportunity to run these I was all over them. If nothing else just for the Malawie in one cross and the original haze in the other


I like a good sativa . I just hate how they look and flower forever a lot of times . Not always though. I agree on the tolerance too.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Turkey Day to my RIU buds! Hope everyone enjoys their time with family today.

Gobble Gobble Pic of this GG bitch that I am itching to chop............ and the beauty to her left that has me all giddy


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

The mess keeps growing looks like shit in my opinion lol........


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The mess keeps growing looks like shit in my opinion lol........
> 
> View attachment 3840494


86 and 64% rh is a little off for flower I would say ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> 86 and 64% rh is a little off for flower I would say ?


I had just watered and had the fans off. The temps are usually 80-85 and none of my other plants have issues. But the humidity stays around 50% give or take 5% either way for the fluctuations.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I had just watered and had the fans off. The temps are usually 80-85 and none of my other plants have issues. But the humidity stays around 50% give or take 5% either way for the fluctuations.


I see  cool


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The mess keeps growing looks like shit in my opinion lol........
> 
> View attachment 3840494


I see what you mean dude, she went downhill pretty quick hey! i hope you get some half decent smoke out of her for all the trouble!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I see what you mean dude, she went downhill pretty quick hey! i hope you get some half decent smoke out of her for all the trouble!


I have been holding back from taking her down bro just not worth it and I can use the space real soon for a healthy plant


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I have been holding back from taking her down bro just not worth it and I can use the space real soon for a healthy plant


Yeah fair call bro, I'm surprised you stuck it out this long lol. You have more patience than I do ha ha


----------



## JDMase (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey @Evil-Mobo I wrote a thread about these GG#4 seeds. 

http://anesiaseeds.com/product/gorilla-glue-4/

They're saying they're legit it may be worth a test?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2016)

JDMase said:


> Hey @Evil-Mobo I wrote a thread about these GG#4 seeds.
> 
> http://anesiaseeds.com/product/gorilla-glue-4/
> 
> They're saying they're legit it may be worth a test?


Damn, if that's legit, I see at least 5 strains I'd jump on...holy shit, what a list lol.


----------



## JDMase (Nov 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn, if that's legit, I see at least 5 strains I'd jump on...holy shit, what a list lol.


Well, one of us has to take the plunge!  I would but ive got no growing space until at least the end of December.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks like a fake Mickey Mouse on there site . Lol looks fake to me .


----------



## JDMase (Nov 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Looks like a fake Mickey Mouse on there site . Lol looks fake to me .


Yeah, done some research and it appears to be a scam website. 

Whilst on the subject. If people can get GG#4 clones, why isn't anybody doing as anesia claim and making seeds. 

From what I've read on this very forum it would be a case of taking two clones, using CS on one and pollinating the other. 

The only reason I say this is because us in UK and Europe can actually send and receive seeds legally, whereas cannabis that has been germinated is illegal. 

Im also of the Understanding that the original breeder intended for the strain to be given freely to everyone. 

Just food for thought.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 28, 2016)

JDMase said:


> Yeah, done some research and it appears to be a scam website.
> 
> Whilst on the subject. If people can get GG#4 clones, why isn't anybody doing as anesia claim and making seeds.
> 
> ...


You are correct about the original breeder. So much as I know about the history anyhow I wasn't physically there or anything lol.

I'm good right now because it looks like I will have to move in Jan and I stopped popping new seeds already. I'm getting ready for Dec/Jan harvest and I'm hitting the road. So I have A LOT to figure out right now. This was/is not a planned move. But shit happens.

And after all this hassle with the Elev8 seeds I'm over the entire GG thing too many other fire strains out there and too many fire seeds in my seed bank lol.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 28, 2016)

JDMase said:


> Yeah, done some research and it appears to be a scam website.
> 
> Whilst on the subject. If people can get GG#4 clones, why isn't anybody doing as anesia claim and making seeds.
> 
> ...


A lot of people have done what you said. I now have thousands of s1 gg#4 seeds.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You are correct about the original breeder. So much as I know about the history anyhow I wasn't physically there or anything lol.
> 
> I'm good right now because it looks like I will have to move in Jan and I stopped popping new seeds already. I'm getting ready for Dec/Jan harvest and I'm hitting the road. So I have A LOT to figure out right now. This was/is not a planned move. But shit happens.
> 
> And after all this hassle with the Elev8 seeds I'm over the entire GG thing too many other fire strains out there and too many fire seeds in my seed bank lol.


If you had the real glue you would probably change your mind though. It don't get greasier than glue.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> If you had the real glue you would probably change your mind though. It don't get greasier than glue.


Oh I smoked some shit I have some here right now I'm about to roll up for my morning blunt, today I will mix it with some Trainwreck. I have just never grown it and had any organically grown. It's strong but for me fades way too fast doesn't last. Anyways my first Sativa cross has exploded 22" in less than two weeks in the stretch period "so far" and looks stunning and sexed out fem yesterday and is just beautiful to me so when I look to her right and see this mess of the GG it's like WTF am I still doing with this plant lol..........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 28, 2016)

So you guys can see what I am talking about lol...........and the GG was vegged longer and started to flower a week or so before the Sasquatch X Malawie, not to mention that the SxM is a tester lol...........GG #8 on the right in the back and the SxM on the left. The two plants in front of them are less than a week in the tent and one is another SxM and the other is a diff Sativa cross.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 28, 2016)

This what you are throwing away . Mine grew terrible looking but surprise the bud is nice . What the plant looks like means nothing really


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 28, 2016)

If you don't care for her bro chop her down  on to the next one . Your other plants are very nice


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> View attachment 3841091 This what you are throwing away . Mine grew terrible looking but surprise the bud is nice . What the plant looks like means nothing really


I haven't tossed her yet but look at the bud sights three and half weeks into flower did yours look like this?


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I haven't tossed her yet but look at the bud sights three and half weeks into flower did yours look like this?
> 
> View attachment 3841168


No mine just yellowed really bad


----------



## GroErr (Nov 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I haven't tossed her yet but look at the bud sights three and half weeks into flower did yours look like this?
> 
> View attachment 3841168


Oh that's rough bro for 3.5 weeks in, keep a really close eye for nanners after all the crap she's been through.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 28, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Oh that's rough bro for 3.5 weeks in, keep a really close eye for nanners after all the crap she's been through.


Yeah man her neighbor is starting to crowd her that big bully bitch lol........I think the Sativa if I gave it the space and spread her out would yield for both of them lol..........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

New star of the show grew another 6 inches over night and I had to super crop the tallest top lol........50" total she went to 12/12 at 24" less than three weeks ago? This height does not include the height of the pot lol........

And she sexed the other day so I am HAPPY!


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> New star of the show grew another 6 inches over night and I had to super crop the tallest top lol........50" total she went to 12/12 at 24" less than three weeks ago? This height does not include the height of the pot lol........
> 
> And she sexed the other day so I am HAPPY!
> 
> View attachment 3842205


Lookin very nice broski!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Lookin very nice broski!!


Thanks bro the pics don't do her justice I am excited flowers should start popping soon. She's so fucken bendy still I am dying holding back from bushing her out more I think I could get her to fill more than half the COB 5x4.5 area I might have to try a SCROG in the future with one of the cuts never done that before


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 2, 2016)

Well guys, I pulled her out of the flower tent today. I just can't do it anymore and I REALLY need the space. 

Here's what left on the COB side of the tent now, the HUGE sativa in the back and her two friends up front that joined the party a couple weeks after her. I was just looking her over and I do not see the need to defoliate the large plant again. So I'm just going to let her ride from here on out. I expect to see bud formation on her in the next week or so.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Well guys, I pulled her out of the flower tent today. I just can't do it anymore and I REALLY need the space.
> 
> Here's what left on the COB side of the tent now, the HUGE sativa in the back and her two friends up front that joined the party a couple weeks after her. I was just looking her over and I do not see the need to defoliate the large plant again. So I'm just going to let her ride from here on out. I expect to see bud formation on her in the next week or so.
> 
> View attachment 3843950


Lol time for a new thread bro called "moving on " haha


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 2, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Lol time for a new thread bro called "moving on " haha


I know right. I am not sure if there would be much interest in the Sativa testers and the upcoming green love potion clones. My big worm grow has been pretty slow so........... if that doesn't pick up not sure how many more journals will go up a lot of time and effort and when they're not too active just seems like a waste of time, we will see.

But yes moving on. And just to be safe I am NOT going to re use the soil she is in. Because she's the only plant in my entire garden having issues. Bye Bye GG and a big F-U to Elev8 for their genetics, and lack of response to emails LOL!


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I know right. I am not sure if there would be much interest in the Sativa testers and the upcoming green love potion clones. My big worm grow has been pretty slow so........... if that doesn't pick up not sure how many more journals will go up a lot of time and effort and when they're not too active just seems like a waste of time, we will see.
> 
> But yes m,oving on. And just to be safe I am NOT going to re use the soil she is in. Because she's the only plant in my entire garden having issues. Bye Bye GG and a big F-U to Elev8 for their genetics, and lack of response to emails LOL!


I couldn't agree more. Dungeon vault genetics has a gg#4 s1 that is real glue fems . If you want real glue


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 2, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I couldn't agree more. Dungeon vault genetics has a gg#4 s1 that is real glue fems . If you want real glue


I'm going to have to look into that. What's your take on Tony's Gorilla Bubble?

I won't be buying beans for a while but just curious. My next few runs are pretty set on what beans will get popped just not sure on the order. I finally got some FIRE HSO stuff on hand..............

I was able to snag a Geist Grow OG limited release as well as some other stuff and the freebies I got should be fire too. Not to mention the stuff I already have on hand........and the clones from the huge Sativa that I need to take today lol.........


----------



## JDMase (Dec 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm going to have to look into that. What's your take on Tony's Gorilla Bubble?
> 
> I won't be buying beans for a while but just curious. My next few runs are pretty set on what beans will get popped just not sure on the order. I finally got some FIRE HSO stuff on hand..............
> 
> I was able to snag a Geist Grow OG limited release as well as some other stuff and the freebies I got should be fire too. Not to mention the stuff I already have on hand........and the clones from the huge Sativa that I need to take today lol.........


Im looking at both the s1's and the gorilla bubble strains, they're both tempting! Ive heard the s1's have a lot of varying pheno types? Im not sure if that's due to the fact it is an s1, but the gorilla bubble is supposed to be an improvement, tony put years into the progression of the stain. 

If you think about it the original GG #4 was an accident, so improving and refining was just what it needed imo. 

What're your thoughts?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 2, 2016)

JDMase said:


> Im looking at both the s1's and the gorilla bubble strains, they're both tempting! Ive heard the s1's have a lot of varying pheno types? Im not sure if that's due to the fact it is an s1, but the gorilla bubble is supposed to be an improvement, tony put years into the progression of the stain.
> 
> If you think about it the original GG #4 was an accident, so improving and refining was just what it needed imo.
> 
> What're your thoughts?


I agree I just don't want to blow another few months on a run to end up with shit at the end lol......I can't afford that this makes me have to buy from the street then what's the point of growing. I need meds for my illnesses so.........until I stock up a bit I will continue forward with known genetics to be good. The Tangie Power I guess was my fault for taking someone's word of mouth and these Elev8 seeds I bit the bullet for the rest of us. Stay away lol.

I will see when I am ready if I reach out to PerroVerde his grow has gone well and his plants look great. And yes I know Tony put a lot of time in, was just looking to see if anyone had feedback on growing them out.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I agree I just don't want to blow another few months on a run to end up with shit at the end lol......I can't afford that this makes me have to buy from the street then what's the point of growing. I need meds for my illnesses so.........until I stock up a bit I will continue forward with known genetics to be good. The Tangie Power I guess was my fault for taking someone's word of mouth and these Elev8 seeds I bit the bullet for the rest of us. Stay away lol.
> 
> I will see when I am ready if I reach out to PerroVerde his grow has gone well and his plants look great. And yes I know Tony put a lot of time in, was just looking to see if anyone had feedback on growing them out.


The gorilla bubble has to be fire. Sour. Bible is one of the best strains I've seen


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 2, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> The gorilla bubble has to be fire. Sour. Bible is one of the best strains I've seen


Cool thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Cool thanks for the heads up.


Yeah sour bubble is the end all for pain. Within 2-3 hits you start to feel numb from whatever compounds are in that strain are perfect .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 3, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Yeah sour bubble is the end all for pain. Within 2-3 hits you start to feel numb from whatever compounds are in that strain are perfect .


Sounds right up my alley lol!


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sounds right up my alley lol!


Grows like the slowest plant ever . lol it's always something .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Stonironi (Dec 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3847404


She is a tall one


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 6, 2016)

I just ordered this . For a 4x4


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 6, 2016)

You see what the 600 watts is doing for me in half my 5x9 that should serve you well...........


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 6, 2016)

I hope so


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 8, 2016)

This is insane lol


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 8, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> This is insane lol
> 
> View attachment 3848674


Are you gonna train those ? Buds almost to the ceiling lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 8, 2016)

Those are trained lol topped defoliated etc. I don't do SCROG's and what not. Was not expecting this much growth though so we will see I see a lot of bamboo sticks in my future. And that's one plant lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2016)

Looking good evil


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 10, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Looking good evil


Thanks brother.

I still got that one lonely Fookies going but it's very slow like my Tangie Power beans. Waiting for it to sex. Hope it's a fem to take a clone, I am changing geographical locations soon so keeping a male right now is not feasible. How's the skiing?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> I still got that one lonely Fookies going but it's very slow like my Tangie Power beans. Waiting for it to sex. Hope it's a fem to take a clone, I am changing geographical locations soon so keeping a male right now is not feasible. How's the skiing?


Skiing is good, early still, local hill needs a few storms.
Hope ya get a girl on the fookies, I think I'll do a hunt myself next run of them.
I'm looking g for a male Honeybee for my slymer cut right now , have bout a dozen just flipped . 
You changing states ? or local move ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 10, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Skiing is good, early still, local hill needs a few storms.
> Hope ya get a girl on the fookies, I think I'll do a hunt myself next run of them.
> I'm looking g for a male Honeybee for my slymer cut right now , have bout a dozen just flipped .
> You changing states ? or local move ?


Looks like changing states when this run is over.......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 10, 2016)

@BobBitchen 

Here's a snap shot of the Fookies, was stalled for a bit then started to grow again I almost culled it let's see what happens:


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2016)

Fookies looks good
You goin to a friendly state ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 10, 2016)

Friendly state in the works


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 10, 2016)

Damn EM, that plant is a beast ha ha!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn EM, that plant is a beast ha ha!


This one?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 3850634
> 
> View attachment 3850635


Yes, that one  it's bloody huge mate


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 3850634
> 
> View attachment 3850635


It's a beautiful monstrosity  haha


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks guys it started flowering today white hairs everywhere I don't think I have a grasp on what I'm in for this harvest lol.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks guys it started flowering today white hairs everywhere I don't think I have a grasp on what I'm in for this harvest lol.


I'm seeing a lot of string and sticks to hold up the buds/branches once that monster starts flowering


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

Tent ceiling Height is 7'11" LOL


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Tent ceiling Height is 7'11" LOL
> 
> View attachment 3850962


Ha ha ha start pinching those bitches man!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha start pinching those bitches man!!


That and raising the lights is on today's agenda as well as the watering/feed that's bubbling for later.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> That and raising the lights is on today's agenda as well as the watering/feed that's bubbling for later.


Good work man, you're going to have to be pretty brutal about it hey ha ha


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good work man, you're going to have to be pretty brutal about it hey ha ha


And try not to break them either at the same time, last thing I want is to break off the top of a main cola on this big girl lol.......I just cannot believe over a month in and she's still stretching WTF.........and the smaller plants that were put in a couple of weeks behind are blowing up too, looks like a damn jungle in the tent with all these Sativas going crazy. I was not expecting 5 of 6 to be Fems lol.........


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> And try not to break them either at the same time, last thing I want is to break off the top of a main cola on this big girl lol.......I just cannot believe over a month in and she's still stretching WTF.........and the smaller plants that were put in a couple of weeks behind are blowing up too, looks like a damn jungle in the tent with all these Sativas going crazy. I was not expecting 5 of 6 to be Fems lol.........


Ha ha ha first world problems hey brother  
I wish you luck in your endeavours to tame the beast LOL


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha first world problems hey brother
> I wish you luck in your endeavours to tame the beast LOL


Thanks. First time I have had this "problem" lol 

It'll be curious to see what the yield is at the end


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks. First time I have had this "problem" lol
> 
> It'll be curious to see what the yield is at the end


Yeah man, will be interesting to see if they turn into donkey dick colas or airy hey!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man, will be interesting to see if they turn into donkey dick colas or airy hey!


Yup only time will tell lol


----------



## GroErr (Dec 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Tent ceiling Height is 7'11" LOL
> 
> View attachment 3850962


May need yourself one of these, cheap on Amazon...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

Good one G maybe with my prime membership I get a discount lol ...........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 13, 2016)

The auto's are popping off, here's a shot of one:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 13, 2016)

Then the flower area lol not sure what to make of this yet. As of today I have 2K watts in here now. I put the second HPS up in place of the COB's. Temps and humidity much better. Let's see how it goes both lights are on the roof as high as can be:

Left side:



Right Side, old COB side:



And the two newest additions this past week that I like how they're looking very much.

HSO Blue Dream from seed:



Green Love Potion Clone:


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Then the flower area lol not sure what to make of this yet. As of today I have 2K watts in here now. I put the second HPS up in place of the COB's. Temps and humidity much better. Let's see how it goes both lights are on the roof as high as can be:
> 
> Left side:
> 
> ...


Lookin' good buddy!



Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks. First time I have had this "problem" lol
> 
> It'll be curious to see what the yield is at the end


You're gonna love what that 2k does with them


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 13, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Lookin' good buddy! You're gonna love what that 2k does with them


I know I can't wait. Have loved the hortilux side more all along so even though the change was more necessity the situation just sped up what was going to happen when the run was over anyways 

Thanks for the kind words. You got your own monsters to deal with too


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I know I can't wait. Have loved the hortilux side more all along so even though the change was more necessity the situation just sped up what was going to happen when the run was over anyways
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. You got your own monsters to deal with too


You're most welcome. Yeah, and a branch fell off the biggest one four weeks ago. You can't even tell, she's spread out so much. We had to tie her up with a scrog net to keep her colas from ending up on the floor


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 13, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> You're most welcome. Yeah, and a branch fell off the biggest one four weeks ago. You can't even tell, she's spread out so much. We had to tie her up with a scrog net to keep her colas from ending up on the floor


I was thinking bamboo sticks and tomorrow I need to bend some tops. Lets see how quick the former cob plants recover to the health of the hortilux side much fatter leaves etc.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I was thinking bamboo sticks and tomorrow I need to bend some tops. Lets see how quick the former cob plants recover to the health of the hortilux side much fatter leaves etc.


Sounds like a plan, just watch her carefully, they pack on the weight faster near the end of the flowering cycle. So fast you may find her bent to the floor


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 13, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Sounds like a plan, just watch her carefully, they pack on the weight faster near the end of the flowering cycle. So fast you may find her bent to the floor


Lol better get some rope on standby


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Lol better get some rope on standby


Roger that! better safe than sorry


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> These landrace crosses worry me for stretch which is why I wanted to top and bush them as much as I could lol


When i have something super stretchy I usually flower the first 3 weeks under a MH to help control the initial stretch then flip to HPS to build bulk .


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 16, 2016)

I grew the elev gg4 seeds all last year. They were giant buds, smelly, very interesting, great effects, a little unruly grow structures(untrained). 
I loved them, for about ten minutes, then we all got bored quick. short legs, short lasting, regs, I agree. 
I hate when people say bad things like this, maybe grower error, etc ....but I'm good, real good, so trust me.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> When i have something super stretchy I usually flower the first 3 weeks under a MH to help control the initial stretch then flip to HPS to build bulk .


Yeah I was doing a trial run half under the COB's and half under the HPS. 5K COB's for veg and 3K for flower. I took the COB's down and re-ordered my trusted Blue MH (favorite for veg) and then hung my second 1K HPS. Done deal and on the skin lighting plan which happens to be my favorite so far.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

chemphlegm said:


> I grew the elev gg4 seeds all last year. They were giant buds, smelly, very interesting, great effects, a little unruly grow structures(untrained).
> I loved them, for about ten minutes, then we all got bored quick. short legs, short lasting, regs, I agree.
> I hate when people say bad things like this, maybe grower error, etc ....but I'm good, real good, so trust me.


Guess I did something wrong only to the GG4 because nothing else in my garden has a single issue..............


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 16, 2016)

( shhhh,,, sneaking around the Mobo grow)


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> ( shhhh,,, sneaking around the Mobo grow)


Don't get lost lol.......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

Some Friday morning pics coming soon from the flower tent.........where the hell is that machete now...........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

Couple jungle shots lol......


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Some Friday morning pics coming soon from the flower tent.........where the hell is that machete now...........


Sharpening it up so it's ready for harvest


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2016)

here is one of the fookies I chopped last week.
chopped early due to grower stupidity


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 16, 2016)

I've got a question for you guys, the seedbank elev8seeds for gg4, are they dependable as far as shipping to the U.S. and what kind of time frame did you get your seeds?

Thanks!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> here is one of the fookies I chopped last week.
> chopped early due to grower stupidity
> View attachment 3854900


I want your kind of stupidity so I can grow plants like that LOL


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> I've got a question for you guys, the seedbank elev8seeds for gg4, are they dependable as far as shipping to the U.S. and what kind of time frame did you get your seeds?
> 
> Thanks!!


I had no problems with the shipping just my seeds and no communication back when I emailed for questions. 

I would recommend GG4 seeds from elsewhere. The next ones I will try is the Gorilla Bubble from @tonygreen


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I had no problems with the shipping just my seeds and no communication back when I emailed for questions.
> 
> I would recommend GG4 seeds from elsewhere. The next ones I will try is the Gorilla Bubble from @tonygreen


Can you recommend a different seedbank that carries them? I've not ordered online in a long time, just want to make sure I get what I pay for, ya know?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Can you recommend a different seedbank that carries them? I've not ordered online in a long time, just want to make sure I get what I pay for, ya know?


That carries which beans?

I stopped ordering from across the pond to avoid customs hassles. Same with north of the border.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> That carries which beans?
> 
> I stopped ordering from across the pond to avoid customs hassles. Same with north of the border.


I'm looking for GG #4


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> I'm looking for GG #4


I do not know anyone with with GG "#4" seeds. The elev8 seeds are just GG. According to their website it's their iteration of it. 

I do not know of anyone at this time (myself) with legitimate seeds of the #4 clone strain of GG.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I do not know anyone with with GG "#4" seeds. The elev8 seeds are just GG. According to their website it's their iteration of it.
> 
> I do not know of anyone at this time (myself) with legitimate seeds of the #4 clone strain of GG.


Ok, thank you  Just left a message on @tonygreen's profile, that Bubble sounds amazing! Right up my alley, long time smoker here with a pretty high tolerance


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Ok, thank you  Just left a message on @tonygreen's profile, that Bubble sounds amazing! Right up my alley, long time smoker here with a pretty high tolerance


My issue as well. Came back to MJ after getting ill hadn't smoked in over tent years (work) and my tolerance is back bigtime. I can clean a zip out in a few days easily. This is what drove me to start growing my own the financial cost and then knowing exactly what's in my stuff, the street stuff can get harsh. The MJ keeps my daily pill count to about 6-7 vs over 30......not mention I can actually function LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My issue as well. Came back to MJ after getting ill hadn't smoked in over tent years (work) and my tolerance is back bigtime. I can clean a zip out in a few days easily. This is what drove me to start growing my own the financial cost and then knowing exactly what's in my stuff, the street stuff can get harsh. The MJ keeps my daily pill count to about 6-7 vs over 30......not mention I can actually function LOL


I feel you on that! I go through a zip pretty fast myself. Before I was taking more pills for more ills, since I've started growing and have more at my disposal, the MJ helps me a lot more than any pill I ever took and helps my nausea/tummy problems too. I only take 3 pills a day now between the thyroid and stomach issues.

I've not had to pay for MJ in just under a year now, tons of $$ saved


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> I feel you on that! I go through a zip pretty fast myself. Before I was taking more pills for more ills, since I've started growing and have more at my disposal, the MJ helps me a lot more than any pill I ever took and helps my nausea/tummy problems too. I only take 3 pills a day now between the thyroid and stomach issues.
> 
> I've not had to pay for MJ in just under a year now, tons of $$ saved


I have come to enjoy growing more than burning lol. It's more therapeutic for me too............it's my physical therapy to be honest and it helps. Lot of work to do it right.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I have come to enjoy growing more than burning lol. It's more therapeutic for me too............it's my physical therapy to be honest and it helps. Lot of work to do it right.


I can totally relate..between the inside garden and my outdoor, I get plenty of therapy. Working outside helps me more than anything, being close to nature is quite soothing.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> I can totally relate..between the inside garden and my outdoor, I get plenty of therapy. Working outside helps me more than anything, being close to nature is quite soothing.


Love my outside garden too Bananas in Dec


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Love my outside garden too Bananas in Dec
> 
> View attachment 3854940


That's cool as shit! Reminds me of this song..


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> That's cool as shit! Reminds me of this song..


Thanks I needed that laugh


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks I needed that laugh


Lol

you are quite welcome!


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Guess I did something wrong only to the GG4 because nothing else in my garden has a single issue..............



why think that? could be genetics? could be plant specific?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

chemphlegm said:


> why think that? could be genetics? could be plant specific?


I'm not sure that's what bothers me is I never could figure what the issue was, which is more of what I was after trying to save her than actually any harvest. I just wanted to learn from it.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 16, 2016)

I trashed the genetics, not interested in them again really the most disappointing strain I've grown in awhile in retrospect.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

chemphlegm said:


> I trashed the genetics, not interested in them again really the most disappointing strain I've grown in awhile in retrospect.


Was the only strain I had issues with at the current time, and I have more than 10 genetics alive and healthy right now. Even the clones I took died but clones from other plants are two feet tall already.

I have a pack of another strain of theirs that I will not even bother with.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 16, 2016)

kill those stupid gg wannabe's and never look back!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

chemphlegm said:


> kill those stupid gg wannabe's and never look back!


They're dead the pics of the recent plants is some Sativas I have in the flower room nothing to do with Elev8 just spill over from the grow.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 16, 2016)

appreciate the props guys


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## tonygreen (Dec 17, 2016)

damn mobo!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> damn mobo!


Thanks brother. 

Those Sativas went in two feet tall and I thought I flipped too soon LOL

The tent is 8 feet to the roof....... 

I'm going rope and bamboo shopping Monday lol........buds popping EVERYWHERE 

That's my 5x9 with (7) plants in it all in 15 gallon pots of organic no till soil. To be clear the Elev8 genetics are done, the pics is NOT anything from Elev8 seeds, they wish lol.

I will be ordering some of your beans when I get settled into the new place after the new year. I need a good GG pheno for my pain that I can keep around.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

Got some Auto's running too, here's one of them, strain I am familiar with, Mephisto Sour Hound F2. They're doing much better this time with training.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3855679
> 
> View attachment 3855680


Yowza!! That's what I'm talking about!!

Great garden bro


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Yowza!! That's what I'm talking about!!
> 
> Great garden bro


Thanks bro it's a work in progress. I'd say the no till is working for me


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks bro it's a work in progress. I'd say the no till is working for me


Sure looks that way, kudos! I haven't seen anything in soil in a while that looked that good


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Sure looks that way, kudos! I haven't seen anything in soil in a while that looked that good


Thank you I really appreciate the compliment. This has been my best run since starting in May as a total newb and it's been a lot of work, research, and energy put into it. But I am finally having fun growing and not freaking out over plant issues. I'm free to focus more on actually growing instead of chasing nutrient issues, etc. Don't even remember what my EC/PH meters look like LOL.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thank you I really appreciate the compliment. This has been my best run since starting in May as a total newb and it's been a lot of work, research, and energy put into it. But I am finally having fun growing and not freaking out over plant issues. I'm free to focus more on actually growing instead of chasing nutrient issues, etc. Don't even remember what my EC/PH meters look like LOL.


Looks like you've got that shit down, not bad for a newb, not bad at all. It's great to see your grow, really shows you took the time to do it right. Issues will come and go, long as you keep it simple and not get too extravagant you'll be fine.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Looks like you've got that shit down, not bad for a newb, not bad at all. It's great to see your grow, really shows you took the time to do it right. Issues will come and go, long as you keep it simple and not get too extravagant you'll be fine.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


The more I have simplified my grow, the better my growing has gotten. I do not think this is an accident lol. 

I even started a clone recently straight into my no till soil and in 10 days we had new growth. She never once got yellow. I dipped her in clonex and jammed her right into the 1 gallon bag and instead of spraying with just water I used the coconut and aloe concentrates like I do for feed. Just to see how the old school way grows, here's a pic of the gal:

 

It's cool to do shit like this and see what happens. This cut came off of a sister pheno of the big monster in my flower tent. She's beasting as well very consistent in structure and what not except this pheno started to flower quicker, not sure if it was the HPS vs LED thing or just genetics but we will see again next run. The smells coming off of these sativas on the stem rubs are insane.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

Just to add to the previous post, here's that same clone on 11/30:


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Just to add to the previous post, here's that same clone on 11/30:
> View attachment 3855977


Far out, that was only 3 weeks ago? Shizenhouzer what a beast of a strain


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Far out, that was only 3 weeks ago? Shizenhouzer what a beast of a strain


Yeah bro testers I am running I cannot let these genetics go LOL they're all on beast mode and making me look like a champ. And she's been cramped in tight in an over crowded veg tent lol. The last one I flipped at 18" and she's as tall as me, the REALLY big girl was flipped at 2 feet and she's up the the 8 foot roof of the tent lol.....and I was worried I put them to flower too soon but decided to be "cautious" because they're pure Sativas lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah bro testers I am running I cannot let these genetics go LOL they're all on beast mode and making me look like a champ. And she's been cramped in tight in an over crowded veg tent lol. The last one I flipped at 18" and she's as tall as me, the REALLY big girl was flipped at 2 feet and she's up the the 8 foot roof of the tent lol.....and I was worried I put them to flower too soon but decided to be "cautious" because they're pure Sativas lol.


Ha ha ha well you learnt a lesson in sativa growing for sure  great work man!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha well you learnt a lesson in sativa growing for sure  great work man!!


It's not over I got my humidity in check now right as the buds have started to form. Still a ways to go for the finish line. But I am very excited.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It's not over I got my humidity in check now right as the buds have started to form. Still a ways to go for the finish line. But I am very excited.


You'll be sweet bro


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Just to add to the previous post, here's that same clone on 11/30:
> View attachment 3855977





Evil-Mobo said:


> The more I have simplified my grow, the better my growing has gotten. I do not think this is an accident lol.
> 
> I even started a clone recently straight into my no till soil and in 10 days we had new growth. She never once got yellow. I dipped her in clonex and jammed her right into the 1 gallon bag and instead of spraying with just water I used the coconut and aloe concentrates like I do for feed. Just to see how the old school way grows, here's a pic of the gal:
> 
> ...


You're doing some pretty impressive shit over there! I've had success with Clonex myself, that's an excellent product. I rooted the shit out of some roses and blew my mom away, she said she'd never heard of anyone ever rooting a rose cutting in two weeks, ever. That stuff is bomb for sure.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

Really appreciate the kind words. 

Next into the dirt cut I want to try the same with my Azos and see how that works. 

I will be taking some cuts in the next few days I can't flower what's in veg won't be here long enough before the move so just going to keep the genetics alive and sex out the seedlings. The auto's will be done hopefully by the end of this month we will see. They will be under a Blue MH soon and finish off under it.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Really appreciate the kind words.
> 
> Next into the dirt cut I want to try the same with my Azos and see how that works.
> 
> I will be taking some cuts in the next few days I can't flower what's in veg won't be here long enough before the move so just going to keep the genetics alive and sex out the seedlings. The auto's will be done hopefully by the end of this month we will see. They will be under a Blue MH soon and finish off under it.


You earned them and you're most welcome  Don't you hate when you're all set to go and then bumped back again? We had to deal with that from our first grow together, started 6 seeds then found out we had to move. We cut them all down except the one mom and held it over till we could take more cuttings.

Would like to see how those do as well 

Subbed!


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Guess I did something wrong only to the GG4 because nothing else in my garden has a single issue..............


It wasn't you then


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 18, 2016)

A shot of my lonely Fookies, still hasn't sexed fully but close. I am pretty sure it's a fem. Was actually hoping for a boy on this one we will see.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> A shot of my lonely Fookies, still hasn't sexed fully but close. I am pretty sure it's a fem. Was actually hoping for a boy on this one we will see.
> 
> View attachment 3856716


I stilll have some fookies waiting for me too . Hope you get a girl . It looks fire


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I stilll have some fookies waiting for me too . Hope you get a girl . It looks fire


Dank ass smell on the stem rub already. I want to cross this with my fem blue dream.........that's why I was hoping for a boy lol.

Fookies & Cream


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Dank ass smell on the stem rub already. I want to cross this with my fem blue dream.........that's why I was hoping for a boy lol.
> 
> Fookies & Cream


Or fook n dreams


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 18, 2016)

Here's my (2) Tangerine Power that have taken FOREVER to get going ............


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Here's my (2) Tangerine Power that have taken FOREVER to get going ............
> 
> View attachment 3856739 View attachment 3856740


The good thing is that they look nothing like mine did. I think I had a dud . It was a freebie and all other pics I've seen of t power is dank . Mine was Jank lol


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm not sure that's what bothers me is I never could figure what the issue was, which is more of what I was after trying to save her than actually any harvest. I just wanted to learn from it.


Sometimes even the slightest stress can make a plant fall behind, or worse, herm. Don't beat yourself up, shit happens, ya know? That's the gamble you take with any seed really, you can have everything keyed in but still end up with one or two that just don't want to go along with the program. Different seeds, different needs kinda thing.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 19, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Sometimes even the slightest stress can make a plant fall behind, or worse, herm. Don't beat yourself up, shit happens, ya know? That's the gamble you take with any seed really, you can have everything keyed in but still end up with one or two that just don't want to go along with the program. Different seeds, different needs kinda thing.


I know just feels like an opportunity to learn was lost. Too busy with the monsters in Flower to really care about that now lol......... it's getting crazy in there under the 2K watts..............


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I know just feels like an opportunity to learn was lost. Too busy with the monsters in Flower to really care about that now lol......... it's getting crazy in there under the 2K watts..............


Lol

I bet!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 20, 2016)

My 600W Blue MH came in finally, will be going through the plants to check for sex tonight. This should finish my autos off nicely too.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 20, 2016)

Mephisto Sour Hound F2 Auto Fem


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 21, 2016)

Did you score some beans today ? Thinking about getting the same kind


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Did you score some beans today ? Thinking about getting the same kind


What's up Eddie, yes I placed an order with GLG for some of Tony Green's Gorilla Bubble for an early run next year when I get settled at the new place. I'm not a baby, but my mother still insist every year on getting me a xmas gift, so instead of an Amazon gift Card (or an ugly sweater) I said hey you know what get me some beans. So I am being "reimbursed" for my purchased by the mother ship on this one 

@tonygreen is a super cool guy to talk to and he helped me pick what I was going to get freebies and all based on what I was looking for.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 21, 2016)

Boy oh boy, snagged you some GB? I think you'll be pleased. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Boy oh boy, snagged you some GB? I think you'll be pleased. Can't wait to see them.


You'll see them. We will be much closer to each other soon. When the snow melts Evil will travel. 

That's what I want next year between the grows and Doc appointments is to get out and travel around meeting my peeps.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 21, 2016)

Considering my situation, you'd definitely have to travel to see me but I'd have your accommodations taken care of course lol. I think I'm going to ask my mom for the same Christmas gift lol.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Considering my situation, you'd definitely have to travel to see me but I'd have your accommodations taken care of course lol. I think I'm going to ask my mom for the same Christmas gift lol.


Been stuck in my house for over two years bro, I'll take the trip  Might have to fly out but it's cool. I haven't seen much of your City besides the airport when I use to fly back and forth between home and IA back in my football days


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 21, 2016)

The city itself is a great sight and a fun place to take in a ballgame , go to a bar, great restaurants, you name it.

Most people only hear of the violence but I've lived here 30 years and I wouldn't be caught dead in any of the neighborhoods where the shootings happen because I have no business over there lol And neither should any tourist.

Where I live isn't all peaches and cream though, shooting on Sunday night, one block from our house, no one hit lol


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My 600W Blue MH came in finally, will be going through the plants to check for sex tonight. This should finish my autos off nicely too.
> 
> View attachment 3857974


I had to stop in to take a look Evil. Nice garden and setup. Which 600 mh did you get? I didn't read back in your thread yet.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 21, 2016)

I want some gorilla bubble ina get some soon!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I had to stop in to take a look Evil. Nice garden and setup. Which 600 mh did you get? I didn't read back in your thread yet.


I only run eye hortilux bulbs brother. Their blue is not cheap but it gets results.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> The city itself is a great sight and a fun place to take in a ballgame , go to a bar, great restaurants, you name it.
> 
> Most people only hear of the violence but I've lived here 30 years and I wouldn't be caught dead in any of the neighborhoods where the shootings happen because I have no business over there lol And neither should any tourist.
> 
> Where I live isn't all peaches and cream though, shooting on Sunday night, one block from our house, no one hit lol


Bro bad shit can happen anywhere. Your city has a lot of history and tradition and I like that kinda stuff. Especially the old Firehouses. The FF in me loves that. I always stop at one house wherever I travel and we trade patches.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2016)

Haven't had my auto's out for a while from the tent. Took them out for a breather and some lolli popping and a good watering/feed today. (3) Mephisto Sour Hound F2's I love this strain, straight FIRE. Killer shit for my nerve pain. Need to learn how to make seeds of this........


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Haven't had my auto's out for a while from the tent. Took them out for a breather and some lolli popping and a good watering/feed today. (3) Mephisto Sour Hound F2's I love this strain, straight FIRE. Killer shit for my nerve pain. Need to learn how to make seeds of this........
> 
> View attachment 3858617 View attachment 3858618 View attachment 3858619 View attachment 3858620


You didn't like my answer as how to do it ? Because that is how to do it  just sayin


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> You didn't like my answer as how to do it ? Because that is how to do it  just sayin


Ok sorry bro stoner moment.......bare with me but you explained this?


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok sorry bro stoner moment.......bare with me but you explained this?


I'm right there with you this evening  lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I'm right there with you this evening  lol


Just got home from a buddies house. He got some Black Jack flower I had never tried that before, and then some Afghan wax we took dabs off of. I am good!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> No for real though if you need any help with it past what I said before I'd gladly try n help ya bro . I make beans ALOT . I am bx ing my gg#4 just for you bro . You went through so much with that fake ass glue .


Oh wow bro that's awesome I really appreciate that. 

I will get with you via PM after the move. This auto strain is really good for my nerve pain and it fits the way I like to grow. They're not even 60 days from seed yet bro those pics were tonight. I did not have this kind of growth last time in coco with the 3 gallon pots under the T5. Looking like it will be a decent yield and I just topped two of them once and did my usual defoliation's. The third one I only did defoliation to, all got some very minor LST when they were smaller and there was more space in the tent. Next run I want to try them in their own tent with the 600w Blue MH beginning to end and maybe go up to 7 gallon pots........

But if I can make some seeds of this to last me a while that would be awesome. Because for me right now this is the only keeper of what I have grown myself so far. The autos will be my first no till harvest too so I am excited to see yield and taste/quality. Exciting times ahead. 

Then there's the flower tent lord oh lord there's plant in there LOL.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Oh wow bro that's awesome I really appreciate that.
> 
> I will get with you via PM after the move. This auto strain is really good for my nerve pain and it fits the way I like to grow. They're not even 60 days from seed yet bro those pics were tonight. I did not have this kind of growth last time in coco with the 3 gallon pots under the T5. Looking like it will be a decent yield and I just topped two of them once and did my usual defoliation's. The third one I only did defoliation to, all got some very minor LST when they were smaller and there was more space in the tent. Next run I want to try them in their own tent with the 600w Blue MH beginning to end and maybe go up to 7 gallon pots........
> 
> ...


Those are small trees in there lol. The flavor is gonna take you away from bottles forever I guarantee that. Bro I can smoke my stuff right off the plant dry and it burns better than most chem grows cured . It's just all around better


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Those are small trees in there lol. The flavor is gonna take you away from bottles forever I guarantee that. Bro I can smoke my stuff right off the plant dry and it burns better than most chem grows cured . It's just all around better


So do you cure the no till bud? Or just hang dry manicure and start smoking it?


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> So do you cure the no till bud? Or just hang dry manicure and start smoking it?


I cure it lol but you can smoke it once it's dry and it really isn't bad like chem bud tastes like absolute shit to me until completely cured but not organic . It might be a little harsh or green tasting but still great smoke . I love it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I cure it lol but you can smoke it once it's dry and it really isn't bad like chem bud tastes like absolute shit to me until completely cured but not organic . It might be a little harsh or green tasting but still great smoke . I love it


How long of a cure do you suggest?


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> How long of a cure do you suggest?


Till you can't stand it anymore  it's all personal preference but after about a month it's bomb digity to me .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Till you can't stand it anymore  it's all personal preference but after about a month it's bomb digity to me .


Ok cool.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Oh wow bro that's awesome I really appreciate that.
> 
> I will get with you via PM after the move. This auto strain is really good for my nerve pain and it fits the way I like to grow. They're not even 60 days from seed yet bro those pics were tonight. I did not have this kind of growth last time in coco with the 3 gallon pots under the T5. Looking like it will be a decent yield and I just topped two of them once and did my usual defoliation's. The third one I only did defoliation to, all got some very minor LST when they were smaller and there was more space in the tent. Next run I want to try them in their own tent with the 600w Blue MH beginning to end and maybe go up to 7 gallon pots........
> 
> ...


I got about 150 beans of gg4 and sunset sherbert if you want me to flick you a ten pack too bro


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I got about 150 beans of gg4 and sunset sherbert if you want me to flick you a ten pack too bro


See he don't even have to wait on me  your a pretty cool guy . That sherbet is a great strain . I've smoked it but never grown it .


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 22, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3858872


Those autos look nice man. I see why you like them . What did you get off your last one that was with the gg ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 22, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> See he don't even have to wait on me  your a pretty cool guy . That sherbet is a great strain . I've smoked it but never grown it .


Ha ha its all good man, I had a friend gift them to me, I'd like to pay it forward to EM  happy to send you some sherberts if you want too bro


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I got about 150 beans of gg4 and sunset sherbert if you want me to flick you a ten pack too bro


I'll take any beans anyone wants to donate  And I will share the wealth when I start making my own.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 22, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Those autos look nice man. I see why you like them . What did you get off your last one that was with the gg ?


My last one gave me 2 zips dry with no training it was this same strain I wanted to run it as is to see it's structure yield tendencies etc. This time I popped three beans. I topped two but not the third to see if there's any difference. All three got some light LST and defoliation along the way. I am doing better this run with them for sure than the last, but I know I can still get more out of these. The nugs on this strain don't necessarily get huge but the surprise is at the weigh in. 

I think with maybe a 7 gallon pot and run under the 600watt from beginning to end I can pull more than whatever this round will do. I am hoping for 3 zips per plant at least this time. Not breaking any records this strain just really works for me and I am enjoying messing with these auto's as side projects. I really am a fan and supporter of Mephisto and the work they're doing and I think these guys and their genetics will change how people look at Auto's in the future. Most guys have written auto's off completely. I am shooting for an auto that will give me a 1/4 p per plant 60-70 days from seed in a no till perpetual setup. 

My buddy @Big smo gets REALLY impressive yields off of his auto's he's the auto master I'm but a pupil trying to learn my way. We will see what these three gals yield me this time.


----------



## Big smo (Dec 22, 2016)

lol far from a master. Just got lucky with a few good crops bro.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 22, 2016)

Big smo said:


> lol far from a master. Just got lucky with a few good crops bro.


Well send some of that luck this way lol........


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 22, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Well send some of that luck this way lol........


Me too  autos are cool. I got some auto seeds just chillin I got as freebies . Maybe I'll run them for fun also .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 22, 2016)

Shot of the autos today, sorry for all the pics but this is the time in the grow for them lol.


----------



## Big smo (Dec 22, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Me too  autos are cool. I got some auto seeds just chillin I got as freebies . Maybe I'll run them for fun also .


Fun is a couple oz's. I just averaged 9.3 per plant this last crop. Twice as many runs compared to photos per year and 1.5lbs per 3x3. I do have to run extra pots to equal the yield but the space per pound remains the same.


----------



## Big smo (Dec 22, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Shot of the autos today, sorry for all the pics but this is the time in the grow for them lol.
> 
> View attachment 3859401


That's excellent EM, your looking at a lot of ganga


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 22, 2016)

Big smo said:


> That's excellent EM, your looking at a lot of ganga


I hope so that's just two of the three plants. I'm shooting for a 1/2 plate dried at least from the three I think that's a reasonable expectation. I have only previously hit 2 zips per auto under my T5's


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 22, 2016)

Big smo said:


> Fun is a couple oz's. I just averaged 9.3 per plant this last crop. Twice as many runs compared to photos per year and 1.5lbs per 3x3. I do have to run extra pots to equal the yield but the space per pound remains the same.


9.3 oz per plant with auto flowering plants ? Whoa


----------



## Big smo (Dec 22, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> 9.3 oz per plant with auto flowering plants ? Whoa


 

Yes sir, this was my first complete run with mephisto genetics and they seem spot on. 8 plants and a little over 74oz total.


----------



## Big smo (Dec 22, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I hope so that's just two of the three plants. I'm shooting for a 1/2 plate dried at least from the three I think that's a reasonable expectation. I have only previously hit 2 zips per auto under my T5's


I'd bet on it. They look like a minimum of 1/4 each. Just a guess.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 23, 2016)

Big smo said:


> View attachment 3859619View attachment 3859623
> 
> Yes sir, this was my first complete run with mephisto genetics and they seem spot on. 8 plants and a little over 74oz total.


Very nice


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 23, 2016)

Big smo said:


> I'd bet on it. They look like a minimum of 1/4 each. Just a guess.


We will find out soon enough right lol.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 24, 2016)

Booyeah, lookin good buddy


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Booyeah, lookin good buddy


Thanks brother these autos have me excited this run they did not look like this before, Tuesday is 60 days from popping the soil......  All this extra action in my veg tent and then people ask me why I like autos lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 24, 2016)

Few more shots of the Autos, Tuesday will be 60 days from when they popped the soil


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks brother these autos have me excited this run they did not look like this before, Tuesday is 60 days from popping the soil......  All this extra action in my veg tent and then people ask me why I like autos lol


That's some crazy growth for auto's bro, top work heyaa


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas Evil !


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 25, 2016)

Big smo said:


> View attachment 3859619View attachment 3859623
> 
> Yes sir, this was my first complete run with mephisto genetics and they seem spot on. 8 plants and a little over 74oz total.


What's your curing process like with those bobveda packs


----------



## Big smo (Dec 25, 2016)

I chop the main big buds and hang them all, that's usually done in a day. The next day I bowl trim and hand trim the smaller stuff that goes on racks. Usually 5-6 days total. Then I throw it all in 5 gallon buckets for a day or two to even out with broveda then stick it in jars with the packs again for a week then vac seal it. This seems to work the best for me in my space

Merry xmas evil.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 25, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Merry Christmas Evil !


You too brother !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 25, 2016)

Big smo said:


> I chop the main big buds and hang them all, that's usually done in a day. The next day I bowl trim and hand trim the smaller stuff that goes on racks. Usually 5-6 days total. Then I throw it all in 5 gallon buckets for a day or two to even out with broveda then stick it in jars with the packs again for a week then vac seal it. This seems to work the best for me in my space
> 
> Merry xmas evil.


You too Smo hope all is well with the fam


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's some crazy growth for auto's bro, top work heyaa


Thanks brother I am not complaining at all with this run and how it's going


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 26, 2016)

@Evil-Mobo I have the same packs and this go around I left them in there After I dried them. I burped them first week now they've been curing for almost 2 weeks. So far the smoke is great.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Couple shots of the Auto's

  

And I have some sad news (LOL). I had to make a decision in the flower tent to get rid of someone, and I chopped down the really stupid tall girl, she was the worst of all the Sativas, and I have 2 more phenos of her in there so not stressing it. But she came down, I needed more room for the rest of the plants to get better light penetration down lower and didn't want to chop 3/4 of everything I'd rather ditch the shittiest plant and only defoliate the rest where needed.

 

More pics to come later after re-arranging and watering/feeding


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 27, 2016)

I liked how this shot of one of my autos came out


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I liked how this shot of one of my autos came out
> 
> View attachment 3862305


You should be happy with them all man, some very fat colas in that room of yours


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> You should be happy with them all man, some very fat colas in that room of yours


Thanks I'm cleaning up the flower tent and it's looking much better in there too. Cool to see the Sativas start to stack from top to bottom lol. Lot more work than I anticipated.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Calling it a night. Need to defol one half the tent still and then stake and water everything still. Will get done tomorrow I'm beat.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 27, 2016)

A Blunt and a couple of Dab's and I'm chilling looking at new lights again LOL


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> A Blunt and a couple of Dab's and I'm chilling looking at new lights again LOL


I'm always window shopping man ahah I know that feeling all too well


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 27, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I'm always window shopping man ahah I know that feeling all too well


I'm dying to try a DE............Hortilux said my 1K E ballast will operate their new 1K DE HPS no problem so I would just need a bulb and a reflector to try one out.........


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm dying to try a DE............Hortilux said my 1K E ballast will operate their new 1K DE HPS no problem so I would just need a bulb and a reflector to try one out.........


Well if that's alll you need you might as well lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 28, 2016)

You're plants are sick bro! You got this down


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 28, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> You're plants are sick bro! You got this down


Thanks brother long day ahead of me today lot's to do so I can leave the girls ready to pack the weight on in the flower room.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 30, 2016)

Few rough days health wise, here's a couple of shots of the Auto's will be working in the flower tent today plants look like shit too many days away but sure they can be saved.................


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 30, 2016)

I can always count on lil Vader to watch over the veg area


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 30, 2016)

Well I'm completely exhausted. Everyone got watered and four of 6 defoliated and 2 of four staked with bamboo. It looks like complete dog shit in there. I will take care/after them until the Auto's are ready and we will go from there. The Blue Dream and the GLP are not bad just the Sativas obviously do not do well with extended dry periods. Big lights and no water is no bueno. So I may have manage to screw up my best run thus far lol. We shall see. Like the title says, always an adventure. Not going to stress it and just roll up my first of the night after hitting a nice DAB.

If it's not meant to be this run it just means I can make my move quicker and get setup and going again sooner at the new place.

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 31, 2016)

The Auto's must have heard me complaining about their light weight because this afternoon they started to get heavy and stuff is falling over


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 1, 2017)

Auto's today:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 1, 2017)

A few shots after some light night time defoliation


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 1, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> A few shots after some light night time defoliation
> 
> View attachment 3865987
> 
> ...


Looks nice and clean. 

Isn't working on the garden a bit therapeutic


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 1, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looks nice and clean.
> 
> Isn't working on the garden a bit therapeutic


Yes it sure is now that I am caught up again and not way behind lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 2, 2017)

Bro, I've been MIA, those buds are looking dank af hey!! Hats off my man  

Also, I sent you an email too!!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 2, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3866595


Lookin nice!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 2, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bro, I've been MIA, those buds are looking dank af hey!! Hats off my man
> 
> Also, I sent you an email too!!


Just getting out of the garden brother thanks for the kind words will check on that email.

Here's a couple more from just now I defoliated a little more to let the 600W blast them and watered/fed with organic molasses after a nice top dress. They're started fall over everywhere lol.........I also rotated the plants positions in the tent and the plants themselves.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 2, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Lookin nice!


Thanks brothers yours were too from under your 600W


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 3, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Just getting out of the garden brother thanks for the kind words will check on that email.
> 
> Here's a couple more from just now I defoliated a little more to let the 600W blast them and watered/fed with organic molasses after a nice top dress. They're started fall over everywhere lol.........I also rotated the plants positions in the tent and the plants themselves.
> 
> View attachment 3866857 View attachment 3866858 View attachment 3866859


Mmmm yummy!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 3, 2017)

Long day today had appt with neuro. I watered this morning before I left in the flower tent and did the veg tent last night (thank god). Just water that had bubble for a day and a half with organic molasses this time let's see how the girls like it. Here's a few shots of the autos tonight when I went to check on them:


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice and fat brother!!


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 4, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Long day today had appt with neuro. I watered this morning before I left in the flower tent and did the veg tent last night (thank god). Just water that had bubble for a day and a half with organic molasses this time let's see how the girls like it. Here's a few shots of the autos tonight when I went to check on them:
> 
> View attachment 3867694 View attachment 3867695 View attachment 3867696


Those autos are killing it bro !!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks brother, I have NEVER had a run of autos look this good before. I don't know what this will yield but as I have said before under just the T5's I've averaged 2 zips a plant, looking like a little more than that this time. I'm shooting for 4 zips dry per plant. The Blue MH is really packing the frost on lol.

I smoked a blunt of this last night and was blown away by the taste and strength of the high compared to last time in Coco. 

This strain works wonders for my nerve pain.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 4, 2017)

Might be getting close we will see in the next few days


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Might be getting close we will see in the next few daysView attachment 3868670 View attachment 3868671


She's looking pretty damn close bro, how are the trichs looking?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 5, 2017)

The plants seem to all be close but at different stages. I need to check trichs again today but a couple days ago on the furthest along pheno they were still all clear. I'm sure I will be chopping soon.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 5, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The plants seem to all be close but at different stages. I need to check trichs again today but a couple days ago on the furthest along pheno they were still all clear. I'm sure I will be chopping soon.


Hell ya harvest time


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 5, 2017)

Auto's got the chop today. (69 days from Sprout to Harvest) Thanks to the good bud to leaf ratio and my defoliating as I go along this was a very easy harvest so far. We will see soon what the totals are I am interested for comparison sake.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 7, 2017)

Tester nugs tonight from the smaller pheno of the three autos. Great smooth strong smoke much more strength and flavor than last time I ran it. Trichs all over the place this was the first time I had a good look at any of this flower out from under the grow light. Happy so far with the results we will see what the yield is like when it finishes drying and what not but the quality is definitely there so far.


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Tester nugs tonight from the smaller pheno of the three autos. Great smooth strong smoke much more strength and flavor than last time I ran it. Trichs all over the place this was the first time I had a good look at any of this flower out from under the grow light. Happy so far with the results we will see what the yield is like when it finishes drying and what not but the quality is definitely there so far.
> 
> View attachment 3870840


Lol now you can say nah bro my shit tastes so good cause it's Organic man


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 7, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> Lol now you can say nah bro my shit tastes so good cause it's Organic man


Brother I am sold the difference is amazing and I can now say you were right lol. 

Fingers crossed on the yield


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 8, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Brother I am sold the difference is amazing and I can now say you were right lol.
> 
> Fingers crossed on the yield


Thanks I'm glad . Organics is awesome


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 9, 2017)

Shot of another nug small but very dense


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks like good smoke


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 9, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Shot of another nug small but very dense
> 
> View attachment 3871613


That's how most of my stuff is. Smaller nugs but always super dense and frosted  then there's that flavor . Although I have seen some organic grows with bigger nugs but not a lot


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 9, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> That's how most of my stuff is. Smaller nugs but always super dense and frosted  then there's that flavor . Although I have seen some organic grows with bigger nugs but not a lot


This was from a lower branch there are bigger nugs just still hanging and drying. I think later this afternoon will be final trim time. Smoking on the tester nugs right now and it's just wonderful. When you find a strain that is perfect on your pain it's amazing relief. It's A LOT stronger this time too than last run in coco under the T5's. More frost as well. I can't wait to see how much the yields went up per plant if at all. Last run was 1.7 zips dry in the jar from one untrained plant.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 9, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looks like good smoke


Has this very smooth sweet/sour peppery earthy taste man. Imagine that in a cookie, like a sugar cookie of that flavor, that's how I could best describe it. Has all kinds of stuff going on but for me it's just awesome on my nerve pain.

ETA: The nugs I have tested have all been of the same pheno still two more to try out


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 9, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Has this very smooth sweet/sour peppery earthy taste man. Imagine that in a cookie, like a sugar cookie of that flavor, that's how I could best describe it. Has all kinds of stuff going on but for me it's just awesome on my nerve pain.
> 
> ETA: The nugs I have tested have all been of the same pheno still two more to try out


Grab some sour bubble from bog seeds. It is a slow indica but it crushed my pain better than any strain ever has . Or tony greens gorilla bubble. But the sour bubble is perfect for pain. It makes your face go numb and I'm a heavy smoker


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 9, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> Grab some sour bubble from bog seeds. It is a slow indica but it crushed my pain better than any strain ever has . Or tony greens gorilla bubble. But the sour bubble is perfect for pain. It makes your face go numb and I'm a heavy smoker


I need some of that bubble.you got some ?


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 9, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I need some of that bubble.you got some ?


I only have beans. I only ran 1 of them and I let it go because of how slow it was in veg. I wish I never did it. I'm gonna pop more though. It is the absolute top dog for pain relief . It's on another level period .


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 9, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> I only have beans. I only ran 1 of them and I let it go because of how slow it was in veg. I wish I never did it. I'm gonna pop more though. It is the absolute top dog for pain relief . It's on another level period .


Nice I've never smoked it or ever seen it local . 

I need to get some of those beans


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 9, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice I've never smoked it or ever seen it local .
> 
> I need to get some of those beans


I think that is because of the slow growth . Commercial growers have no interest in that lol . But I only grow for me  bog sells his beans for a great price and his stuff is fire !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 9, 2017)

So I top dressed the veg tent with oyster shell and kelp meal and watered the plants in there. They're bouncing back nicely after the topping and defoliation. Got the girls in the flower tent all watered and fed today too, and happen to catch a sniff at my Blue Dream from 
HSO and it smells like straight up blue berries 

I might start doing final trim on pheno number one of the autos today we will see..........I didn't get sleep last night (insomnia acting up) and got more done already today than I thought I would............


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 9, 2017)

Pheno #2 of my Sour Hound Auto is being final processed before the jars. Let's see the weight on this a bit later on tonight and how she looks. This is the pheno I have had the test nugs from.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 9, 2017)

Ok guys Pheno #2 gave me 2.5 zips dry in the jars and 33g of larf/trim to make butter.


----------



## Acesfullbell (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice job EM! Been slowly reading through the thread the last 2 days!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 10, 2017)

Tester nugs from Pheno #1, smells better than the first plant I took down. Will have numbers later on tonight on this one and the third will get done tomorrow most likely.


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 10, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Tester nugs from Pheno #2, smells better than the first plant I took down. Will have numbers later on tonight on this one and the third will get done tomorrow most likely.
> 
> View attachment 3872982


Looks great


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks smoke is stronger than the first plant halfway through the blunt I was like damn there's still a lot left and that rarely ever happens to me with my tolerance lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 10, 2017)

Picture of the jarred up trim/larf ground up and ready for butter soon


----------



## GroErr (Jan 10, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Tester nugs from Pheno #1, smells better than the first plant I took down. Will have numbers later on tonight on this one and the third will get done tomorrow most likely.
> 
> View attachment 3872982


Looks like some fire in them budz


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Looks like some fire in them budz


Thanks brother so far it is out of this world  I can tell you right now this second pheno of it is the strongest smoke I have yet grown to date. And I am not couch locked which is what I love. Not beginner smoke for sure. Can't wait to try the third and final pheno maybe tomorrow not sure I will get to it tonight we will see. And the taste with the organic soil wow I get it now


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 10, 2017)

Pheno #1, smaller nugs than #2 less weight but much STRONGER buds. This one gave me 1.6 zips dry in the jar and 32g of quality trim/larf for extracts this will be made into Rosin for sure too strong not to lol.

Last plant will be trimmed and jarred tomorrow.


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 10, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks brother so far it is out of this world  I can tell you right now this second pheno of it is the strongest smoke I have yet grown to date. And I am not couch locked which is what I love. Not beginner smoke for sure. Can't wait to try the third and final pheno maybe tomorrow not sure I will get to it tonight we will see. And the taste with the organic soil wow I get it now


Yep it only takes 1 good Grow and you become a weed snob  you will now start to taste the Chems in any non organic grow , guaranteed


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 10, 2017)

I already can when I compare this to what was already on hand. And the stuff I had here is A1 hydro indoor he grows clean not shabby stuff but the taste difference is very apparent


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 10, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I already can when I compare this to what was already on hand. And the stuff I had here is A1 hydro indoor he grows clean not shabby stuff but the taste difference is very apparent


All day everyday Organic is the way, yay !!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 10, 2017)

I smoke this stuff and taste it and feel the strength and it just amazes me that I just used natural amendments and water lol.......and a lot of the stuff I did was over kill I could have easily gone water only


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 10, 2017)

Cheers to all my buds nice phatty of Pheno #1 Mephisto Sour Hound F2 Auto Fem to send me to the moon with ZERO pain. 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 10, 2017)

Pheno number three off the stems, going to trim it little by little tonight let's see what this one gives. For sure I will not be hitting my goal in jars for this run but the quality makes up for that and this strain is not known for producing big, I am still getting the same or more as the breeder says when you have a good run with it so, but never a bad thing to have personal goals right. Weird thing is, it grinds up into more than expected so with that and how strong the first two were I think it may last me as long (or longer) than other strains that are not as strong but yield more. Almost done then we wait for the flower tent and do it all over again just a lot more of it lol.

Pheno #3


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 10, 2017)

Pheno #3 

2 zips dry in the jar and 32g of trim for extracts, yield and strength in between the other two pheno's.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 11, 2017)

Good shit bro


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 11, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Good shit bro


Thanks bro not as much in jars as I wanted to get but I got what the breeder states as a good run per plant so can't complain. The quality though is out of this world.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 11, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks bro not as much in jars as I wanted to get but I got what the breeder states as a good run per plant so can't complain. The quality though is out of this world.


Yea man I'm studying up on organics. I want to make the switch. I think i got some of the basics down. Anyway you're doing a killer job man


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 11, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Yea man I'm studying up on organics. I want to make the switch. I think i got some of the basics down. Anyway you're doing a killer job man


Organics is so much easier than bottles bro. Once you do it you will laugh at yourself for even owning a ph meter much less the hundreds of bottles of snake oil you buy that you think you need. But you don't need any ! What !! And your weed is frostier , what ? And tastier and it probably tests higher too , what !! F*** all those bottles


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 11, 2017)

This is for sure my most potent bud I have grown so far. This preview of the organic with the auto has me excited but cautious about the flower tent. I have four land race sativa crosses in there and if these autos are this strong ......... Lol.......


----------



## Hybridway (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey, there you are! Wasn't even away you had a journal going. Looks good Bro! Nice harvest. I see you got the curled frosty leaves. That's always a sign of some potent work. 
Did you sell your DIY 600 w Cobber to go all HPS n MH? You're on the hunt for the best lighting for you hu?! It's fun trying all the different kinds but gets expensive.
Those were all autos done organically? Pretty nice. 
Hope alls well homie! Now I know you have a journal over here on the GrowRoom section, I'll stay tuned. 
Good vibes over here, not like all the hate in the led section. 
Keep up the good work. 
You're liking the HPS the best I take it? I love mine too. To bad it's all packed away waiting for a new opp someday. Gave some of it away as X-Mass presents to family! 
Did you have a favorite auto out of these?


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 11, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> This is for sure my most potent bud I have grown so far. This preview of the organic with the auto has me excited but cautious about the flower tent. I have four land race sativa crosses in there and if these autos are this strong ......... Lol.......


That is a great problem to have . Lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 11, 2017)

Hybridway said:


> Hey, there you are! Wasn't even away you had a journal going. Looks good Bro! Nice harvest. I see you got the curled frosty leaves. That's always a sign of some potent work.
> Did you sell your DIY 600 w Cobber to go all HPS n MH? You're on the hunt for the best lighting for you hu?! It's fun trying all the different kinds but gets expensive.
> Those were all autos done organically? Pretty nice.
> Hope alls well homie! Now I know you have a journal over here on the GrowRoom section, I'll stay tuned.
> ...


What's up bro thanks for stopping by. 

Yeah I sold the DIY cobber. Some personal stuff going on and the COB's would bring me more $$ than the HPS stuff. The Blue MH is one of my favorite lights for veg and period, this is why I have been asking about the suncloak. And yes it is nice but it does get expensive. 

All three of these autos were done organically it was my first organic run. The flower tent going right now is all organic as well. I could not be happier not dealing with meters anymore and getting the best buds I have to date. 

I really do like the HPS, and right now it would take a lot to switch me but I am open minded. After the move and getting settled in the new place we will re evaluate things and go from there. Just trying to wrap up the flower run so I can get going where I need to be. 

The three autos were the same strain. My favorite is pheno #1 because of the potency. For all arounder the second pheno would win with the third pheno last. It's amazing how these all are so different. 

I don't hate on lighting bro just like to try stuff for myself and see what I can do in my garden with the lights. I am interested in the ceramic HPS Hortilux is suppose to release soon. If the temps can stand it after the move I want to try the blue 600 in between the two Super HPS 1K's and see what happens LOL.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 11, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> That is a great problem to have . Lol


I am "concerned" in a good way lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 12, 2017)

all is square ...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 12, 2017)

Not sure who's beefing? 

Anyhow snap shot from today, interesting to see how the smells are changing since jarring them up a day or so ago. This stuff is FIRE. Strongest and stankiest buds I have grown to date and just full of trichs. I think I am spoiled now lol. When I started growing in May '16 I would have never imagined I would grow anything like this, granted the genetics are great but I am enjoying growing so much more now that it's getting better at the end result.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 12, 2017)

Ok here's some shots of the flower tent after I just watered and fed today. I haven't put too many pics because to me it looks like crap in here LOL. But here we go this is what's cooking, I think I'm just not use to big Sativas and hopefully this is going ok and they will look better as the Cola's continue to form. But right now it's just a mess of fan leaves and button buds. And last week I stripped the FUCK out of these Sativas too. I mean bare bean pole looking plants lol. 

All input is welcome, just be constructive about it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 25, 2017)

Well guys the pics are still not working so can't update that way, but to leave the sob story out and make a long story short, wife doesn't want to work anything out and I'm up north now in a new residence and am about a week into an auto grow with two seeds from Mephisto Genetics. 

I am growing out this strain X (2):
http://mitch386.wixsite.com/mephistogenetics/product-page/deep-blue-c

each in 10 gallon cloth pots of no till soil with live worms etc etc like my last run just twice the dirt and only two plants. They're in a 3x3 under my 600W Eye Hortilux Blue MH bulb running off of an Eye Hortilux 600W Gold E- Ballast. I had to transplant them today and this was not in the original plans, so I hope they don't get stunted behind too far from adjusting to the transplant. But they went into better dirt, and got a hell of a nice feeding today with fish fertilizer and some Ful-Power. I will alternate feedings like this with feedings using Aloe Vera and coconut powder where I also use the same mix as a foliar with good success. This will be my first full grow beginning to end with this light so anxious to see how it does and expecting some nice colors from the strain giving the breeder pics. I also am growing cover crop that will get cut down as it grows to be mulch for the worms. 

I am using the following soil now it came today and I transplanted into it from Fox Farms Ocean Forest that I bought in a pinch to start another grow:
https://buildasoil.com/collections/soil/products/modern-mix-v2-0-malibu-base

And this is the ful power:
https://buildasoil.com/collections/supplements/products/bioag-ful-power

I think that's it for now until I can post pics. 

Cheers!


----------



## Hybridway (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome back bro. Hope all's well!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 25, 2017)

Hybridway said:


> Welcome back bro. Hope all's well!


Thanks bro it's good to be back. Divorce sucks, but all is well as it can be given the situation. My space will be smaller from now on but I will make it work. 

Gonna start a new comparison grow here soon, Qunantum Board LED light vs 600W Blue MH, more details to come soon it will get it's own thread and hopefully we can get pics up by the time I start it. 

Hope everything is good with you,


----------



## Tim Fox (Feb 26, 2017)

Glad to see you up and running, it's a new day


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 26, 2017)

Some pics of the two girls yesterday after transplant:


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Some pics of the two girls yesterday after transplant:
> 
> View attachment 3894933 View attachment 3894934 View attachment 3894935


Looks good !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 26, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looks good !


I'm loving this Blue MH bulb anything you put under it just loves the spectrum .............


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 4, 2017)

Teaser pic:


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 4, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Teaser pic:
> 
> View attachment 3899870


Ohhhh nice what did you upgrade too?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 4, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Ohhhh nice what did you upgrade too?


No upgrade (expansion) I will be running a comparison grow, more details to come early to mid week this coming week


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 4, 2017)

Shot of the two girls they seem to be happy and they were topped this morning:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## GroErr (Mar 5, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3900247


QB's in the house


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 5, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3900247


Damm bro


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 5, 2017)

Gonna be a fun week ahead


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 6, 2017)

Will be starting a log later this week for this grow with more info but we will be testing a QB vs Single light COB Engines running Citi 1212 (4).................don't mind the HPS in the pic.........


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 6, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Will be starting a log later this week for this grow with more info but we will be testing a QB vs Single light COB Engines running Citi 1212 (4).................don't mind the HPS in the pic.........
> 
> View attachment 3901182 View attachment 3901183


That's awesome, can't wait to see how this plays out.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 6, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> That's awesome, can't wait to see how this plays out.


Thanks brother, same here I am very excited too as another member here just finished a good grow using some Citizens I sent him and it went great thus far according to him, waiting for cure and a smoke report. 

QB vs COB's let's see what happens.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 6, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks brother, same here I am very excited too as another member here just finished a good grow using some Citizens I sent him and it went great thus far according to him, waiting for cure and a smoke report.
> 
> QB vs COB's let's see what happens.


Heavy weight fight for sure.

What's your take on the vero 29 v7? Just got a kit from timber on the way. Im school girl excited not going to lie


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 6, 2017)

If they were available when I did my old now no longer owned COB DIY lights I would have ordered them over the 3590's.

I can't wait to see what you do with them


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok so my 600W ballast blew out. I replaced it with the 1K but even with the 3x3 open the temps were getting over 90 and that's not cool, so I shut it down and moved everything into the QB tent until reinforcements arrive:


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 6, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> If they were available when I did my old now no longer owned COB DIY lights I would have ordered them over the 3590's.
> 
> I can't wait to see what you do with them


I haven't even looked at qb stuff yet it seems the citizen & vero cobs are giving the Cree products a serious run for the money


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 8, 2017)

Well what a day yesterday starting with pissing blood in the morning at the airport. Long story short handful of kidney stones that I need to pass lol. And a missed doc appt. 

Anyhow the hydro buckets finally came and I dropped two more beans into dirt yesterday. The Citi COB engines will be here Friday, I'd say midweek next week this run will be up and running and the new log will be started. These girls sure are liking the QB lights that they're under right now.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 8, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I haven't even looked at qb stuff yet it seems the citizen & vero cobs are giving the Cree products a serious run for the money


I'm setting up a run of a QB vs Citi single COB lights engines. The Citi's will be here Friday. I will be starting a new log to journal that grow and I'm very excited. So far the QB has not disappointed.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 8, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Well what a day yesterday starting with pissing blood in the morning at the airport. Long story short handful of kidney stones that I need to pass lol. And a missed doc appt.
> 
> Anyhow the hydro buckets finally came and I dropped two more beans into dirt yesterday. The Citi COB engines will be here Friday, I'd say midweek next week this run will be up and running and the new log will be started. These girls sure are liking the QB lights that they're under right now.
> 
> View attachment 3902521


gotta watch those kidney stones I've had some too big to pass & one too big to blast they had to go in after it yeah they defiantly aren't nice


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 9, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Well what a day yesterday starting with pissing blood in the morning at the airport. Long story short handful of kidney stones that I need to pass lol. And a missed doc appt.
> 
> Anyhow the hydro buckets finally came and I dropped two more beans into dirt yesterday. The Citi COB engines will be here Friday, I'd say midweek next week this run will be up and running and the new log will be started. These girls sure are liking the QB lights that they're under right now.
> 
> View attachment 3902521


That's sick bro I should have my veros up and running around the same time. Hit some road blocks with my land lord today. 

Should be nice to compare


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> gotta watch those kidney stones I've had some too big to pass & one too big to blast they had to go in after it yeah they defiantly aren't nice


Yeah hopefully they pass way before the urologist appt ...........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 9, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> That's sick bro I should have my veros up and running around the same time. Hit some road blocks with my land lord today.
> 
> Should be nice to compare


I'm excited to see what they do the QB so far is living up to the hype and then some


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 9, 2017)

Tomorrow the COB's arrive, in the meantime here's a night time shot of the girls:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 11, 2017)

.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 11, 2017)

Well guys, I topped one of the girls in soil by mistake so topped and defoliated both girls. This keeps everything equal so there is no bias between the lights. The separate log for this run will start once I have 3 plants growing no one cares about seeds popping lol.......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

Night time pics today:

   

Dr. Evil main lining auto's lol........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Well guys, I topped one of the girls in soil by mistake so topped and defoliated both girls. This keeps everything equal so there is no bias between the lights. The separate log for this run will start once I have 3 plants growing no one cares about seeds popping lol.......
> 
> View attachment 3904411 View attachment 3904412 View attachment 3904413


That last shot is money $ how long you plan on vegging


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> That last shot is money $ how long you plan on vegging


They're all autos they veg as long as they want! 

(2) of these:
http://www.mephistogenetics.com/product-page/deep-blue-c

And one of these:
http://www.mephistogenetics.com/product-page/chemdogging

In each tent. The deep blue C will be one soil and one hydro then the chem in the other soil pot.

Don't mind the nasty gardenia I am trying to clone for a relative she gives it to me dying basically with snow en route for weather lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


>


You're a fan of indie rock ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> You're a fan of indie rock ?


I'm a fan of music brother. Music moves the soul. I use to play the sax in my younger days LOL

Just here stoned chilling listening to my youtube tunes trying to stay warm. Insomnia in full effect

Why what's up?

I made vape juice from the trim off my last run and it's killer


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 15, 2017)

COB side for now will get a shot of the QB side later.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 15, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm a fan of music brother. Music moves the soul. I use to play the sax in my younger days LOL
> 
> Just here stoned chilling listening to my youtube tunes trying to stay warm. Insomnia in full effect
> 
> ...


I've been looking at the magical butter machine I saw a thread of a guy who made vape juice using 2 food grade ingredients instead of butane I listen to tunes on you tube a lot at night gotta remember I'm 60 so my music taste covers a few decades


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 15, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've been looking at the magical butter machine I saw a thread of a guy who made vape juice using 2 food grade ingredients instead of butane I listen to tunes on you tube a lot at night gotta remember I'm 60 so my music taste covers a few decades


I make my juice mixing PG/VG no butane. I do not like the harshness of the butane products myself as someone who medicates and doesn't just smoke recreationally.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 15, 2017)

Some pics from the garden today:

New basil plant coming along nicely:


Same with the lemon plant:


First of the two hydro babies to pop through:



Deep Blue C under COB:


Deep Blue C under QB


No watering today but I did foliar spray with my IPM hence why the plants look wet and droopy a bit. I also raised my QB some as I was noticing some burning on the plants that seems to be from the light. 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 15, 2017)

Little overnight LST on the girl under the COB's.........

Can't help the plant training lol......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 16, 2017)

This was the same plant this morning after LST last night lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 16, 2017)

Basil Plant 3/13
 

Basil Plant Today (bottom right)


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 18, 2017)

oregon seeds has the best gg in the country right now. grab some gg x dawgs for the best


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 18, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> oregon seeds has the best gg in the country right now. grab some gg x dawgs for the best


Thanks for the heads up but I just ordered some Gorilla Bubble bred by @tonygreen to try first I will add the GGx Dawgs to my list though, never bad to have more than one source for a solid GG strain cross thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 18, 2017)

Had to wait for guest to leave to put in the work tonight:


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 20, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Had to wait for guest to leave to put in the work tonight:
> 
> View attachment 3908890 View attachment 3908891 View attachment 3908893 View attachment 3908894 View attachment 3908895 View attachment 3908896


sometimes we have family over & I gotta batten down the hatches until they leave I get countless hours of entertainment out of my growes I'm wanting to try that e-oil for my neuropathy the magical butter machine uses vg & pg as well I have my worst neuropathy pain at night right before sleep for some reason none of the common meds work for me lyrica is the last one that didn't work


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> sometimes we have family over & I gotta batten down the hatches until they leave I get countless hours of entertainment out of my growes I'm wanting to try that e-oil for my neuropathy the magical butter machine uses vg & pg as well I have my worst neuropathy pain at night right before sleep for some reason none of the common meds work for me lyrica is the last one that didn't work


I'm dealing with bad neuropathy as well and it gets really bad at night too what a coincidence. I had to stop the lyrica because the dose I was on was so high it was starting to cause bad side effects and wasn't even taking the pain away lol. The gabapentin isn't doing it either. The main reason I medicate is my neuropathy and so far the best strains for it has been the Mephisto Sour Hound F2 Auto, Trainwreck, and GG#4.

If you're interested in the vape juice recipe send me a pm I make it just using the vg/pg and the plant material. Everyone who has tried it has loved it. I would also be interested in any info you have regarding strains that have done well for your neuropathy.

Cheers


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 20, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm dealing with bad neuropathy as well and it gets really bad at night too what a coincidence. I had to stop the lyrica because the dose I was on was so high it was starting to cause bad side effects and wasn't even taking the pain away lol. The gabapentin isn't doing it either. The main reason I medicate is my neuropathy and so far the best strains for it has been the Mephisto Sour Hound F2 Auto, Trainwreck, and GG#4.
> 
> If you're interested in the vape juice recipe send me a pm I make it just using the vg/pg and the plant material. Everyone who has tried it has loved it. I would also be interested in any info you have regarding strains that have done well for your neuropathy.
> 
> Cheers


I've tried both of those as well & the side effects of those higher doses started really screwing with my mind yessir I've been there you got my sympathy 100% I didn't think my diabetes was too bad until the neuropathy kicked in mine is diabetes related but you don't have to be diabetic to get it mine started in my feet but it's starting to show up in my hands lately not as painful as the feet but it's there sleep for me at least breaks the cycle & backs it off somewhat I'm always looking for options I've been to 3 endochronologist ( not sure of the spelling) so far & no light in the end of the tunnel


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've tried both of those as well & the side effects of those higher doses started really screwing with my mind yessir I've been there you got my sympathy 100% I didn't think my diabetes was too bad until the neuropathy kicked in mine is diabetes related but you don't have to be diabetic to get it mine started in my feet but it's starting to show up in my hands lately not as painful as the feet but it's there sleep for me at least breaks the cycle & backs it off somewhat I'm always looking for options I've been to 3 endochronologist ( not sure of the spelling) so far & no light in the end of the tunnel


My neuropathy is everywhere the worst of it in my back and limbs. Especially hands and feet. Sleep for me is great when I can get it lol. The insomnia from my pain meds is out of this world. I have no regular sleep schedule which doesn't help the body heal much lol. I am trying to find a balance between my meds and the mmj as I recently had to move due to divorce and cannot smoke at my hearts content anymore. I need to be mindful of "stinking up the house". This is proving to be a challenge and one of the reasons I want to try making some edibles soon. We will see when I get some trim from this run. The trim I have right now left over will go to make more vape juice as I think I finally got the tweaks down to get it right. This last run I made some changes and I myself and those who have tried it have loved it.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 20, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My neuropathy is everywhere the worst of it in my back and limbs. Especially hands and feet. Sleep for me is great when I can get it lol. The insomnia from my pain meds is out of this world. I have no regular sleep schedule which doesn't help the body heal much lol. I am trying to find a balance between my meds and the mmj as I recently had to move due to divorce and cannot smoke at my hearts content anymore. I need to be mindful of "stinking up the house". This is proving to be a challenge and one of the reasons I want to try making some edibles soon. We will see when I get some trim from this run. The trim I have right now left over will go to make more vape juice as I think I finally got the tweaks down to get it right. This last run I made some changes and I myself and those who have tried it have loved it.


mine hasn't hit my back yet I have back problems but not neuropathy related but I'm in same boat a good nights sleep is so hard to come by I've tried a few edibles with some success they're kind of hard to regulate & if you overdo it it takes awhile to come down & they take awhile to kick in some of the pain killers wire me up & are useless for the neuropathy the smallest things can interrupt a nights sleep it sounds like the vape juice might be strain specific just like the bud I sure hope you get the result you're looking for


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 22, 2017)

Some pics from the garden today:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## horribleherk (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey evil things are starting to take shape I'm wanting to order a 4x4 tent any suggestions?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Hey evil things are starting to take shape I'm wanting to order a 4x4 tent any suggestions?


As someone who has owned and used/uses various brands of tents I must say I have been extremely happy with the quality of the agromax tents from htg supply. To me they're the best bang for the buck from what I have used. And I have owned gorillas and Amazon tents and everything in between. The gorillas are built better but I do not feel "better enough" to justify the cost for my personal sized grow. I never bought an agromax and said damn shoulda bought a gorilla but after I got my gorilla 5x9 in my last space I was like damn this money could have bought a lot of other things lol. 

YMMV


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 23, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> As someone who has owned and used/uses various brands of tents I must say I have been extremely happy with the quality of the agromax tents from htg supply. To me they're the best bang for the buck from what I have used. And I have owned gorillas and Amazon tents and everything in between. The gorillas are built better but I do not feel "better enough" to justify the cost for my personal sized grow. I never bought an agromax and said damn shoulda bought a gorilla but after I got my gorilla 5x9 in my last space I was like damn this money could have bought a lot of other things lol.
> 
> YMMV


I know people kind of bad mouth htg I bought my very first growlight from them 7 years later the guy I gave it to still uses it thanks I'll check it out


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I know people kind of bad mouth htg I bought my very first growlight from them 7 years later the guy I gave it to still uses it thanks I'll check it out


I've never had any issues with them or their products thus far. And I have spent some money there between T5 bulbs and tents and what not lol


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 23, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm a fan of music brother. Music moves the soul. I use to play the sax in my younger days LOL
> 
> Just here stoned chilling listening to my youtube tunes trying to stay warm. Insomnia in full effect
> 
> ...


you got a tutorial for vape juice? very interested!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 23, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> you got a tutorial for vape juice? very interested!


Heading out for a B-day dinner, I will post a video link and my info later tonight when I get back.

Just fed and watered today, the girls in soil got some Ful-Power and Fish fertilizer today.

QB Tent:

 

AutoCob Tent:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 23, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> you got a tutorial for vape juice? very interested!


I found the video link real quick before I left. I follow this tutorial but I have adjusted the measurements of VG/PG and grams of mmj per ML over the last few months.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 23, 2017)

That basil tho


----------



## GroErr (Mar 23, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Heading out for a B-day dinner, I will post a video link and my info later tonight when I get back.
> 
> Just fed and watered today, the girls in soil got some Ful-Power and Fish fertilizer today.
> 
> ...


Looking good in there Evil  If that's your B-day dinner, happy birthday!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Looking good in there Evil  If that's your B-day dinner, happy birthday!


Thanks brother no big deal (it was my bday yesterday) just dinner with my little bro and his wife and my nephews. Cold beer and good food to break up the monotony of being a sick person all the time


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 23, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> That basil tho


Yeah brother it's blowing up just in a grow bag with FFOF for now. I'm waiting for it to grow higher than the bag and then I will up pot it. The COBs are really putting the show on.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 23, 2017)

looked at those tents they look good & I bet they go up fast I'm putting together another set up in the near future


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> looked at those tents they look good & I bet they go up fast I'm putting together another set up in the near future


If you need any help let me know. These tents now in like 15 minutes I can get them up and I am ill and it takes me some time to do anything that causes exertion.......as I'm sure you are aware too.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 23, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I found the video link real quick before I left. I follow this tutorial but I have adjusted the measurements of VG/PG and grams of mmj per ML over the last few months.


Ok guys, I shared my recipe from my last run with a member here recently so I'm just going to copy/paste the message I sent him about the vape juice recipe on my last run. I followed the steps in the video linked but have been tweaking the VG/PG ratio and the ratio of flower/trim to fluid. I have a VERY high tolerance and have needed to adjust as so. I could still use it stronger and will tweak again next run soon, but every patient that has tried the juice from this run has come back with great feedback. So I am considering leaving it as is for the patients, and only tweaking smaller batches for myself. I have dripped this into beverages, under my tongue, on top of flower in papers/blunts, as a dab on a rig, and in my tank as e juice. This juice in this form is VERY versatile which is in my opinion the best thing about it. I'm not a professional and you use these numbers and instructions at your own risk. This is just what works for me and my people. I have a couple of folks who hold highly viewed public positions but diagnosed with cancer who love this juice for the versatility and discretion it provides.

Also I welcome any critique or further information from anyone on this juice and making it better. I'm always eager to learn. Especially if any of you guys know anything about distillates, this has REALLY caught my attention as of late.

Thanks

Message copy/pasted:

Ok vape juice, this was my third time doing this and tweaking and my best batch to date and I feel I will leave it be as is. It dabs as good as rosin or wax aside from vaping well. You can also use it in drops to flavor beverages or under the tongue. This has been my findings with myself and others given to try some.

Guy I learned from his video recommends:
16G Herb/8ML Solution

I tweaked it and based my numbers off of 16g Herb/5ml Solution I also went 60/40 VG/PG He recommends 70/30. This makes it less thick and yields you more. The thicker juice will clog the cheap pens etc. It's spot on in every way this round.

So I used an ounce of my A trim=28G

28 x 5ml= 140ml

PG=40%= 140x.40= 56ml
VG= 60%= 140x.60= 84ml

If you guys have any questions polease feel free to ask and I will help as best I can.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 23, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> That basil tho


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 24, 2017)

Dwc girl under the COB's

 

Deep Blue C F2 under the COB's before/after LST

 

Deep Blue C F2 under QB light


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 25, 2017)

Belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 25, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Belated Happy Birthday!


TY brother much appreciated


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 26, 2017)

Some random garden pics of today's gardening............


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 26, 2017)

Got roots LOL


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Some random garden pics of today's gardening............
> 
> View attachment 3913758 View attachment 3913759 View attachment 3913761 View attachment 3913760 View attachment 3913762 View attachment 3913763


Looks good man staying busy


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 26, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looks good man staying busy


Trying to brother, things will be picking up here quick outta no where and I won a pack of the Purple Envy from Gorilla so now I'm like damn what do I pop. I was going to grow two strains to cross and now it's like ...........Purple envy...........Breeding Project (1st one).............


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Trying to brother, things will be picking up here quick outta no where and I won a pack of the Purple Envy from Gorilla so now I'm like damn what do I pop. I was going to grow two strains to cross and now it's like ...........Purple envy...........Breeding Project (1st one).............


Haha dude that sounds dope you won !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 26, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Haha dude that sounds dope you won !


I never win anything I was like NO WAY  staring at the email for a while. I think this is going to help my nerve pain A LOT that's the other thing making the decision hard LOL..........


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I never win anything I was like NO WAY  staring at the email for a while. I think this is going to help my nerve pain A LOT that's the other thing making the decision hard LOL..........


Good problems! Hey do you make any aact ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 26, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Good problems! Hey do you make any aact ?


I do SST's and playing with molasses more for flower period this run when the time comes. I don't feel I need the compost teas because I have the worms and their poop is organic EWC's.........that's the beauty of this no till keep the worms happy and the plant in turn is happy. Not to mention the aeration they provide. And because European night crawler operate deeper than red wigglers I mix them both for as much aeration and EWC as possible throughout all of the soil. This has also proven to be effective for me. I get hydro type growth spurts at times with the no till. I'm sold, BUT, it's not a clean operation by default, and I'm very OCD.

I'm in a "northern" environment and getting good results with hydro this time that I could not before because of water temps and I was not going to buy a chiller before.

It's making me rethink everything because I'm kinda OCD and keep my no till as clean as can be but it's a lot of work. I enjoy it and love gardening, but endurance (or lack thereof) is one of my biggest issues right now and setting up an easy DIY "R"DWC would allow me to do a lot less physically. One external res per tent to swap and not all the SST's, aloe, coconut, etc.........

It will depend after this run. I'm running the same strain in dirt and the hydro buckets to compare for myself and will proceed from there............

Soil is easier in some ways but no till is a lot of work too it's a labor of love for sure but I need to think about my longevity and be realistic too you know.........always easy to go back to no till if I do switch we will see........I wouldn't be throwing my soil away worked to hard to get it where it is LOL.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I do SST's and playing with molasses more for flower period this run when the time comes. I don't feel I need the compost teas because I have the worms and their poop is organic EWC's.........that's the beauty of this no till keep the worms happy and the plant in turn is happy. Not to mention the aeration they provide. And because European night crawler operate deeper than red wigglers I mix them both for as much aeration and EWC as possible throughout all of the soil. This has also proven to be effective for me. I get hydro type growth spurts at times with the no till. I'm sold, BUT, it's not a clean operation by default, and I'm very OCD.
> 
> I'm in a "northern" environment and getting good results with hydro this time that I could not before because of water temps and I was not going to buy a chiller before.
> 
> ...


I get you. It's a difficult balance to find. No till is serious work and I don't think I can handle worms all day lol. But with that being said I hope you get good results either way.

Tupur is sweet right now. Good growth rates


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 26, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I get you. It's a difficult balance to find. No till is serious work and I don't think I can handle worms all day lol. But with that being said I hope you get good results either way.
> 
> Tupur is sweet right now. Good growth rates


Yeah I have been watching you tupur guys 

But I am expecting big things from the hydro now that I see it works for me here in a cooler environment. Cleanest and fastest growing roots ever for me doing hydro. I just love hydro and the DIY part of it. I'm a tinkerer I can't leave things alone, I like growing different strains, using and testing different lights, different ways to grow, plant training vs none, defoliation vs none, etc etc. I can't leave well enough alone and I want to start crossing strains in search of good medicine have a bunch of ideas with the beans I have...............it's stupid but I just have this urge, like a gravitational pull to learn to breed and go down that route. And with almost three years and no diagnosis it's making me feel like maybe it's time to find my own cure..............

Ok rant over  Took a huge DAB a bit ago and not sleepy and chatty LOL


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 27, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah I have been watching you tupur guys
> 
> But I am expecting big things from the hydro now that I see it works for me here in a cooler environment. Cleanest and fastest growing roots ever for me doing hydro. I just love hydro and the DIY part of it. I'm a tinkering I can't leave things alone, I like growing different strains, using and testing different lights, different ways to grow, plant training vs none, defoliation vs none, etc etc. I can't leave well enough alone and I want to start crossing strains in search of good medicine have a bunch of ideas with the beans I have...............it's stupid but I just have this urge, like a gravitational pull to learn to breed and go down that route. And with almost three years and no diagnosis it's making me feel like maybe it's time to find my own cure..............
> 
> Ok rant over  Took a huge DAB a bit ago and not sleepy and chatty LOL


I like that bro, you have a true passion for this wonderful plant. Big things coming soon.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 27, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I like that bro, you have a true passion for this wonderful plant. Big things coming soon.


It's like a different high from growing than smoking, and when you go chill with your friends and you're smoking your own stuff and everyone is happy that is priceless. And to be able to help a few sick people with my stuff well that's an honor you could never get no matter what trophy your crop could win or how much someone could pay you for it.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 27, 2017)

Deep Blue C F2 under the COB's she was heavily defoliated yesterday


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 27, 2017)

Somehow missed half of what you got going on over here - don't grow journals send notifications when following?
And now I feel like a real Asshat, Very Happy Belated Birthday Broski!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 27, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> Somehow missed half of what you got going on over here - don't grow journals send notifications when following?
> And now I feel like a real Asshat, Very Happy Belated Birthday Broski!!


No worries broski turned 37 just another day .................. but TY 

Been posting the boring stuff here waiting for everything to pop ground before starting the new journal comparing the two lights

Having issues starting plants on one side...................almost there if the Auto Massassin beans germ I think they will started cracking today we will see, if not then what is there will go and I will start working in the photo period stuff...............

I'm really itching to start the first breeding project but damn those Purple Envy beans should be en route soon from @GorillaSeedBank


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 27, 2017)

Soooo..............couldn't help myself tonight and went to do some work in the garden again. I can't stand seeing my plants bored I am Evil remember LOL 

Defoliated the Deep Blue C F2 under the QB light and did some minor LST her tops are pretty even across


This was one of the leaves off of the DBC tonight



She has a room mate by the name of chemdogging who has decided to start life.........



And now the COB tent................

Defoliated the Deep Blue C F2 in soil here as well , but I also said WTF and supercropped three of her topps to keep the canopy even and keep letting the smaller shoots pop up this girl loves everything I do to her we got a good things going, bud sights popping up every where also 32 days from seed like the QB girl same strain same age......



One of my Auto Massassin beans cracked and I moved the second DWC from the QB tent which was empty right now and put it in the COB tent and dropped the bean into a root riot cube to start her off top fed.

Also got the basil and the lemon over to the closet under the 6500K 1212's, they will have a few room mates here soon:




And shots of the tents:

  

Cheers!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 28, 2017)

Shit brother, belated happy birthday wishes!! Hope you had a few happy dabs on your special day


----------



## GardenGuy (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey @Evil-Mobo. got some eisenia fetida today but they seem to be bottom pile worms and i want a combination of species just like you, brownguy420 and many others to do their thing in no-till pots. what kind of worms do you use for the cover crop/top dressings composting?

Dude i feel like a total idiot asking this queston when on the internet, but the infos are so fucking mixed up and i can't get my mind straight to deside.. thanx mate.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 28, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit brother, belated happy birthday wishes!! Hope you had a few happy dabs on your special day


I most certainly did my new smoke bud got some killer train wreck rosin and it's been helping with my nerve pain I've been feeling great for a few days been a while..........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 28, 2017)

GardenGuy said:


> Hey @Evil-Mobo. got some eisenia fetida today but they seem to be bottom pile worms and i want a combination of species just like you, brownguy420 and many others to do their thing in no-till pots. what kind of worms do you use for the cover crop/top dressings composting?
> 
> Dude i feel like a total idiot asking this queston when on the internet, but the infos are so fucking mixed up and i can't get my mind straight to deside.. thanx mate.



No worries I use the European night crawlers and the red wigglers. The wigglers are the ones that stay closer to the surface the night crawlers go deeper down.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 28, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> No worries I use the European night crawlers and the red wigglers. The wigglers are the ones that stay closer to the surface the night crawlers go deeper down.


Bonus, just water the plants and you have instant bait when you're going fishing


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 28, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Bonus, just water the plants and you have instant bait when you're going fishing


Evil is going to miss fishing in those Florida Keys


----------



## GroErr (Mar 28, 2017)

Keys are way over-rated... ok maybe not - lol But plenty of fishing spots up North, and he'll get to try ice fishing. For those unfamiliar with the sport, ice fishing is just tossing a line into a hole in the ice, while you're in a cramped hut and hot boxing for 10 hours. Typically you arrive at night to get more fish and party the night away. Good idea to pre-arrange to have someone pick you up the next day. Sometimes you can actually catch fish


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah the geographical location now compared to before could not be anymore different lol. 

And I will miss fishing for Mahi ......... And skip jack tuna and triple tail..................


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 28, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Trying to brother, things will be picking up here quick outta no where and I won a pack of the Purple Envy from Gorilla so now I'm like damn what do I pop. I was going to grow two strains to cross and now it's like ...........Purple envy...........Breeding Project (1st one).............


Hahaha I got tagged in that! Well done and enjoy!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 28, 2017)

Post super cropping and strip down from yesterday

COB DBC:
  

QB DBC:

 

DWC DBC under the COB's:

  

Baby chemdogging under the QB:

 

And the basil and lemon under the COB's in the closet (6500K 1212's)


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 29, 2017)

I run a dripper on my dwc but I'm thinking of doing away with it they're a lot more simple without it I like the rate of growth from dwc/ waterfarm type grows


----------



## woodsyn2o (Mar 29, 2017)

i also have neuropathy and here in ny if you got your card and vape pen you are good. but nys 20 thc to 1 cbd really dosent work for me. so i trige the ever clear way and i dont really like the taste to much.

so i take the amount of pot i am useing grind it up put it in jar with a lid that can be put on air tight. and you can make any where from 1 gram to 100 grams and i use 2 parts vg to 1 part pg.last batch it was 2.5 grams of high qulaty bud grinded up. 20 ml vg 7 ml pg put this in jar. liquid should cover pot. cover place in dark cool place. shake everyday. for 60 days min 90 days max. then rice press it thrue coffie filter. then its good in vape. i want to take a few hits of my vape pen and not know its not my pipe. this is the best tasting ever. and keep your battery clean also.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah the geographical location now compared to before could not be anymore different lol.
> 
> And I will miss fishing for Mahi ......... And skip jack tuna and triple tail..................


better buy some ICE FISHING GEAR,,,, ,LOL


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

@714steadyeddie 

Here's the basil for you brother, my mom is happy with it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

The clone fairy came today 

   

COB Tent:

   

QB tent:

  

Cheers!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @714steadyeddie
> 
> Here's the basil for you brother, my mom is happy with it
> 
> View attachment 3915789


Looks great man !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looks great man !


Thanks brother hope your garden is well too!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah the geographical location now compared to before could not be anymore different lol.
> 
> And I will miss fishing for Mahi ......... And skip jack tuna and triple tail..................


how about pike & Muskie? all fishing is cool with me!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> how about pike & Muskie? all fishing is cool with me!


Nothing against those but the mahi is my favorite and the triple tail to me is the ugliest but tastiest fish if you can snag one and the skip jack tuna brother is fresh off the boat sushi what's not to like plus those little fuckers put up a hell of a fight they're fun to reel in I will have to dig up some pics from the last trip


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

@horribleherk Here you go brother found a couple pics nothing major but all I could dig up right now still don't have all my hard drives at the new place etc


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @horribleherk Here you go brother found a couple pics nothing major but all I could dig up right now still don't have all my hard drives at the new place etc
> 
> View attachment 3915922 View attachment 3915923 View attachment 3915924


Why you posting pics of Crazy Dago on a boat?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> Why you posting pics of Crazy Dago on a boat?


Damn son that's fucked up LOL but it's funny good one asshat! I don't want to insult the you tube super star so I will refrain from commenting LOL...................


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Damn son that's fucked up LOL but it's funny good one asshat! I don't want to insult the you tube super star so I will refrain from commenting LOL...................


Good call!
Plus the 15 minutes in this journal are yours so the stage is all yours.........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> Good call!
> Plus the 15 minutes in this journal are yours so the stage is all yours.........


Don't hate me cuz I'm beautiful


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @horribleherk Here you go brother found a couple pics nothing major but all I could dig up right now still don't have all my hard drives at the new place etc
> 
> View attachment 3915922 View attachment 3915923 View attachment 3915924


nice dorado ( mahi) that's the kinda of fishing we only dream of around here I sold my trophy hard top a few years ago as I lived on the edge of the San Joaquin delta & did a lot of striper & salmon fishing


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> nice dorado ( mahi) that's the kinda of fishing we only dream of around here I sold my trophy hard top a few years ago as I lived on the edge of the San Joaquin delta & did a lot of striper & salmon fishing


TY brother, that was last year late spring/early summer first time (and only time so far) out fishing since becoming ill, was a great trip and stuffed the freezer for a bit LOL. That skipjack tuna though man they put up a fight the mahi is easy once you're on the school if you know what to do, trick is keep one on the hook until the next person hooks one and you keep going til they stop biting it's a crazy ballet dance with the team communication is a must to avoid tangled lines LOL I'm no pro brother but I do enjoy the water always since I was a kid..........


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> TY brother, that was last year late spring/early summer first time (and only time so far) out fishing since becoming ill, was a great trip and stuffed the freezer for a bit LOL. That skipjack tuna though man they put up a fight the mahi is easy once you're on the school if you know what to do, trick is keep one on the hook until the next person hooks one and you keep going til they stop biting it's a crazy ballet dance with the team communication is a must to avoid tangled lines LOL I'm no pro brother but I do enjoy the water always since I was a kid..........


I too love the water I'm gonna fix my boat this harvest & use my hps instead of buying a new led it's spring & the water calls even if it's my ultra light noodle rod & some crappie & trout I'm going there is nothing like a good day on the water to put all your thoughts in perspective


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I too love the water I'm gonna fix my boat this harvest & use my hps instead of buying a new led it's spring & the water calls even if it's my ultra light noodle rod & some crappie & trout I'm going there is nothing like a good day on the water to put all your thoughts in perspective


Yes sir!

A bad day fishing beats a good day at the office!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

Clones perking up already guess they like the new home and the Citizen 1212 Autocobs


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

Cheers to all my RIU friends!


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I too love the water I'm gonna fix my boat this harvest & use my hps instead of buying a new led it's spring & the water calls even if it's my ultra light noodle rod & some crappie & trout I'm going there is nothing like a good day on the water to put all your thoughts in perspective


What's happening brother @horribleherk , I'm from that swamp delta area too. Miss the Stripers but that is it
I'm sure you know my area if your a fisherman (Smith River), love the cutthroat trout fishing up there in the summer as well as the world class bottom fishing and crabbing right here on the coast


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Clones perking up already guess they like the new home and the Citizen 1212 Autocobs
> 
> View attachment 3915975


That's just because they were so well cared for before taking flight. Someone must have put some love into them


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> That's just because they were so well cared for before taking flight. Someone must have put some love into them


Yeah some dickhead I know helped me out. At least this time he skipped on the thrips 

This was the clones again just now I went to feed and water the soil girls and sprayed the clones down to help with the low humidity since I am not using a dome


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 30, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah some dickhead I know helped me out. At least this time he skipped on the thrips
> 
> This was the clones again just now I went to feed and water the soil girls and sprayed the clones down to help with the low humidity since I am not using a dome
> 
> View attachment 3916082


No need for a dome bro - those are already plants and had been sucking up sidelight from a 600W Hortilux Blue lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 30, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> No need for a dome bro - those are already plants and had been sucking up sidelight from a 600W Hortilux Blue lol


Yeah I know just explaining for the journal broski. And the lemon plant likes humidity so I was in there to spray that anyways too.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 30, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> What's happening brother @horribleherk , I'm from that swamp delta area too. Miss the Stripers but that is it
> I'm sure you know my area if your a fisherman (Smith River), love the cutthroat trout fishing up there in the summer as well as the world class bottom fishing and crabbing right here on the coast


smith,mad,trinity,eel truly beautiful I took a little road trip from Russian river up hwy 1 to coos bay I now live in calaveras county & my focus is more on the lakes & ultralight fishing been smoking the larger trout just love fishing lol


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 30, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> A bad day fishing beats a good day at the office!


the keys as well as Venice la. are on my bucket list I used to watch addictive fishing ( Blair Wiggins) on tv every sat. & daydream although people don't eat them tarpon is on my list too as well as what they reef donkeys I forget their actual name but looked fun


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 30, 2017)

Ok looked in on the garden today and all seems well.

Here's the clones a bit ago:


Here's the AutoCob tent:

DBC in soil:
 

DBC in hydro:



Starting the Auto Massassin in Hydro:



Here's the QB tent:

DBC in soil:

 

And the Chemdogging in Soil:



I also dropped a Narcotic Kush Auto bean in water today. Have an empty pot that needs a tenant.

Cheers!


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 31, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Don't hate me cuz I'm beautiful


That explains the sudden rise in female driver registration in your county


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 31, 2017)

Ok Mobo and all his LED fanboy broski's, Brother OneHitDone gonna lay down some precedence right here with what we need to see from cobs to truly convert HID growers. Specifically 1000W users


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 31, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> Ok Mobo and all his LED fanboy broski's, Brother OneHitDone gonna lay down some precedence right here with what we need to see from cobs to truly convert HID growers. Specifically 1000W users
> 
> View attachment 3916881


We will see after I grow the sba out next run but there's no way what I have in my 3x3 would equate to a 1K but maybe will be a replacement for the 600 watt we will see. I am still curious to try the DE cmh or the 600w ceramic hps .........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 31, 2017)

Clones transplanted to their respective DWC buckets, here goes nothing..........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 3, 2017)

Quick update today I was able to sneak into the garden while our out of town guests went to do the tourist thing.

Clones seem to be adjusting well to their new home in the DWC buckets under the 6500K 1212 Autocobs:

  

Autocob tent, I put the germed Narcotic Kush seed into the second DWC bucket today, the auto massassin again did not pop. Bogus seeds all of them lol:

  

QB tent:

  

And a view from further back:

 

Soon as I drop a bean in the last soil pot and the NK pops I will start the comparison log. 

Loving the smells coming off of the Deep Blue C F2's and the trichs are starting to pile on all over. Thanks for checking in

Cheers!


----------



## Tim Fox (Apr 3, 2017)

It's so Good to see you up and running


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 3, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> It's so Good to see you up and running


Thanks brother good to be back up and running again. The perpetual is close to being real again lol..........


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 3, 2017)

Killin it EM! Glad to see buddy


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 3, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Killin it EM! Glad to see buddy


Thanks brother. Where the hell you been bro?

Came across one of your old emails the other day, you forget to do something? 

What's up in Eastie's world?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 3, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks brother. Where the hell you been bro?
> 
> Came across one of your old emails the other day, you forget to do something?
> 
> What's up in Eastie's world?


hey evil I decided to play it safe & picked up sour diesel from dark heart nursery it should fit right in with my single plant dwc/ 400 hps theme I've got to build the Scrog I've got her under the t-5s for now


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 3, 2017)

Sweet so what of the Stardawg then? 

Good looking cut brother!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 3, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sweet so what of the Stardawg then?
> 
> Good looking cut brother!


My dude I'm going to try and go true living organic. Worms and everything. I'm going to rig up a compost bin and worm farm at home. It's an apartment so probably 30 gallon totes. I'm pretty excited. I probably won't have enough home made stuff in time for my first run. But soon I should have all the home made compost and ewc.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> My dude I'm going to try going true living organic. Worms and everything


Sweet. Well you know if you need help just hit me up. Always glad to help especially to get someone to try organics/living soil.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> My dude I'm going to try and go true living organic. Worms and everything. I'm going to rig up a compost bin and worm farm at home. It's an apartment so probably 30 gallon totes. I'm pretty excited. I probably won't have enough home made stuff in time for my first run. But soon I should have all the home made compost and ewc.


Check this out doesn't take up a lot of room and doesn't stink had it in my last place trying to get the ex to ship it lol.....like pulling teeth.
http://www.theworminn.com/


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 3, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sweet so what of the Stardawg then?
> 
> Good looking cut brother!


outdoors it grows nice so she will get cloned it's just that plant is beyond the point I want to start from I've got plans to ground - up overhaul my operation in the near future


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> outdoors it grows nice so she will get cloned it's just that plant is beyond the point I want to start from I've got plans to ground - up overhaul my operation in the near future


Ah wasn't aware you had the out doors option. Awesome!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 3, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Check this out doesn't take up a lot of room and doesn't stink had it in my last place trying to get the ex to ship it lol.....like pulling teeth.
> http://www.theworminn.com/


I'd rather pull teeth then deal with my X's

That worm Inn will be my next purchase so money dude


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I'd rather pull teeth then deal with my X's
> 
> That worm Inn will be my next purchase so money dude


I was VERY happy with it and will have another soon (maybe) depends on how this venture into hydro keeps going lol........much cleaner setup than bins too and no stench man trust me. Stupid easy to use too. For the price I felt it was worth every penny, and I was tossing grokashi scraps in there too...............


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 4, 2017)

Randomness from the garden. The girl budding in the pics is under the COB's


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 5, 2017)

Big shout out to @GorillaSeedBank 

Not only did they send me the beans I won in the contest, but I got the freebies with these seeds as if I would have placed an order. Was not expecting that VERY nice surprise!

Thanks guys!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 5, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Big shout out to @GorillaSeedBank
> 
> Not only did they send me the beans I won in the contest, but I got the freebies with these seeds as if I would have placed an order. Was not expecting that VERY nice surprise!
> 
> ...


Hell ya good karma !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 5, 2017)

Happy Toking Everyone 

On hip hop mode tonight


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 7, 2017)

Was able to sneak into the garden for a bit today. Got to plant my Chemdogging Auto in the last pot as she finally sprouted a tap root. The Narcotic Kush is coming along as well in the second DWC bucket. Also the chemdogging in the other tent is taking off now after a topping a few days ago. Soon we will be ready to start the first of two comparison logs I am going to do with the QB light vs the AutoCob's, there will be this run with the auto's then one with clones for those who feel plants from seed offer no value in comparisons 

Anyhow here's where we are at I am happy with how this grow is progressing especially the DWC.........

AutoCob tent; the big DBC is now 14" tall she's still creeping up on the stretch has not stopped. I need to defoliate her some but will wait until the stretch stops completely and then do it and it will be the final time most likely for her:

  

QB tent; if you look back you can see how the chemdogging has exploded after her first topping:


  

And the teens of Sweet Black Angel are just LOVING life in the closet in the hydro buckets and under the Citi 1212 6500K AutoCob's:

 

Thanks for checking in


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 7, 2017)

Thought this was an interesting side by side 9 days apart.

03/29- Day the clones arrived:

 

And the clones yesterday as pictured in the previous post:


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 10, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks brother. Where the hell you been bro?
> 
> Came across one of your old emails the other day, you forget to do something?
> 
> What's up in Eastie's world?


Hey man, so sorry for the late reply man, haven't been on here much after the site shit itself, been on IG a bit more though lol. 
Holy shit man, have I forgotten to send you some beans?? So sorry if I have, just forward me the email you were looking at and I'll sort it out asap! 

Been super busy helping out with some research at work, tagging some sharks! 

Your girls and clones are looking great though man! You been up to much else besides growing dank?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 10, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, so sorry for the late reply man, haven't been on here much after the site shit itself, been on IG a bit more though lol.
> Holy shit man, have I forgotten to send you some beans?? So sorry if I have, just forward me the email you were looking at and I'll sort it out asap!
> 
> Been super busy helping out with some research at work, tagging some sharks!
> ...


Tagging sharks wow that's cool AF  

Yeah I will get an email to you lol. Me nothing much besides trying to get the garden going again testing new lights and strains, hydro, and adjusting to single life in a different state where I don't know many people besides the little bit of family here lol. It's much less stressful here though and better support for me especially for growing my meds no more bitching about it. Just taking it one day at a time my friend all I can do.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 10, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Tagging sharks wow that's cool AF
> 
> Yeah I will get an email to you lol. Me nothing much besides trying to get the garden going again testing new lights and strains, hydro, and adjusting to single life in a different state where I don't know many people besides the little bit of family here lol. It's much less stressful here though and better support for me especially for growing my meds no more bitching about it. Just taking it one day at a time my friend all I can do.


Yeah man, it has been fun, it isn't as easy as you would think though lol, big animals take a loto control haha. Great fun though! 

I'm so sorry my man, please definitely do send that email and I'll sort you out  
Sounds like you got a lot goin on mate but sounds like its for the best hey. I'm glad to hear things are less stressful now though and you are closer to family! Keep your chin up mate


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 10, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man, it has been fun, it isn't as easy as you would think though lol, big animals take a loto control haha. Great fun though!
> 
> I'm so sorry my man, please definitely do send that email and I'll sort you out
> Sounds like you got a lot goin on mate but sounds like its for the best hey. I'm glad to hear things are less stressful now though and you are closer to family! Keep your chin up mate


I'm not a quitter mate, just not the way I was built. This might beat me one day but I will put up one hell of a fight. They al;ready told me twice I would never walk again and guess who is walking around? When they tell me no it's just more motivation for me. And when I share about my illness it's just that sharing. I am looking for no sympathy, as messed up as my situation is it could be a lot worse and I have been visited by many sick folks when I couldn't walk the first 15 months in the hospital and they have made no progress and I have. I deeply appreciate every inch I gain. This to me is like when I played football and we had a rainy game. To risky to pass with all the mud and fumbles everywhere. But you dig your cleets in and go one yard at a time until you pass that damn goal line. 

I appreciate all the well wishes brother!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 10, 2017)

Ok enough of the sentimental stuff it's time for a garden update.

So I found a surprise today, a double headed cola never had this on any of my girls before looks cool and she smells DANK:

 

Outside view of the AutoCob tent she's in:



Had some bleaching on the bigger hydro girl from growing too close to the light it was all adjusted today back on track.

Pic of the QB tent, the chemdogging in here is blowing up FAST lol...............and the girl flowering in here is smelling dank and getting some colors to her in places:





And last but not least my teen Sweet Black Angel girls loving life in the closet under the 6500K AutoCob's and in the hydro buckets, there's no way I will be able to veg them as long as I thought I would need to lol......



Thanks for checking in and sorry for the big pics today but I'm in a good mood, and relatively pain free and there's stuff popping off in the tent now not just vegging 

Cheers!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 10, 2017)

Looking great in there Evil, including the double headed mutant


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Looking great in there Evil, including the double headed mutant


Thanks brother I am curious to see how it grows out funny how it came out of no where and that's not a site I topped


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 10, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm not a quitter mate, just not the way I was built. This might beat me one day but I will put up one hell of a fight. They al;ready told me twice I would never walk again and guess who is walking around? When they tell me no it's just more motivation for me. And when I share about my illness it's just that sharing. I am looking for no sympathy, as messed up as my situation is it could be a lot worse and I have been visited by many sick folks when I couldn't walk the first 15 months in the hospital and they have made no progress and I have. I deeply appreciate every inch I gain. This to me is like when I played football and we had a rainy game. To risky to pass with all the mud and fumbles everywhere. But you dig your cleets in and go one yard at a time until you pass that damn goal line.
> 
> I appreciate all the well wishes brother!


You just keep on doing what you're doing bro and good things will happen


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 10, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok enough of the sentimental stuff it's time for a garden update.
> 
> So I found a surprise today, a double headed cola never had this on any of my girls before looks cool and she smells DANK:
> 
> ...


Girls are looking sexy. Really digging the clean setup


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 10, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Girls are looking sexy. Really digging the clean setup


Thanks bro I try to keep it as clean as possible that's why I put the fabric pots in the tupper ware this grow..........last grow was killing my OCD with the runoff all over the false floor insert. No bug issues last grow but just not as clean as I would have liked is all.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 10, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> You just keep on doing what you're doing bro and good things will happen


Appreciate the support brother!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 12, 2017)

Got a lot of work done yesterday evening in the g'room.......at least lot for me lol

In the COB tent I defoliated the Deep Blue C F2 and I am glad I did, down below lots of places where moisture was building so I do believe I helped avoid a possible mold issue.....whew.....but it let's more light in for the buds to fatten now. This will probably be her last heavy defoliation. The DBC in hydro in the same tent was looking like it might have had some light burn last couple of days but after adjusting the light (higher) for a day or two the problem was still present. I checked the res and the issue was with her growth spurt she drank half her res in two days and it caused a big PH swing, so I swapped out the res for fresh nutes tonight (full moon tonight too). The Narcotic Kush is taking off in it's hydro bucket and I am glad she's looking healthy and roots growing in the res already, growing this one special for a buddy of mine.

The Chemdogging form Mephisto did not pop dirt (again) 7 beans and only one to sprout, very disappointed but not upset because they were freebies but damn first time I have ever had so many beans in one pack give me issues and first time with an issue that had the Mephisto name on it........

That being said I am testing out trying to root a clone from one of my teens straight into the soil just to screw around the pot is empty and with the girls in veg I do not want to start another fresh seed.......we will see.......

Pics from the COB tent:

     

And here is the QB tent, I have gotten the temps under control now and the learning curve with distance to canopy and the Chemdogging that did pop is in here too along with the DBC and she's blowing the heck up! I will say the DBC in here is shorter than the COB tent and is more mature I know she will finish sooner. I am loving the multiple cola's forming now and seeing the plant training take it's place at the front of the flowering show, and the chemdogging well just damn, what a beautiful lush green plant. The buds on the DBC in here are also showing some blue/purple colors it's getting exciting, I had seen pics of colors on the leaves but not much on the buds:

   

Other than that not much to say, the girls vegging in the closet are happy roots blowing up in the hydro, and I cleaned them up on the lowers some today and yanked the funky fan leaves that had the clone cuts.......basil seems happy too, and the lemon plant I am nursing back to health is coming along well and will go outdoors soon:

 

Cheers!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 12, 2017)

Good one EM, everything's looking on point hey


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 12, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good one EM, everything's looking on point hey


Thanks brother. I am curious to see how the girl flowering in the COB tent will start stacking. She has a lot more bud sites than her sister under the QB which is odd because both were topped and defoliated the same and have been fed the same etc, same oil.............

Now I need to get the cloning under control here in the new environment and I will be good the grow will be firing on all cylinders again.......


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks brother. I am curious to see how the girl flowering in the COB tent will start stacking. She has a lot more bud sites than her sister under the QB which is odd because both were topped and defoliated the same and have been fed the same etc, same oil.............
> 
> Now I need to get the cloning under control here in the new environment and I will be good the grow will be firing on all cylinders again.......


Yeah it's weird how 2 of the same strain can grow differently! I'm sure they'll both stack well though man! 

Good luck with the cloning bro, keep it simple and you'll be sweet


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 12, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah it's weird how 2 of the same strain can grow differently! I'm sure they'll both stack well though man!
> 
> Good luck with the cloning bro, keep it simple and you'll be sweet


What do you make of the two headed monster lol?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> What do you make of the two headed monster lol?


I quite like the beast haha. Don't see anything wrong with it as long as she's good smoke


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 12, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> I quite like the beast haha. Don't see anything wrong with it as long as she's good smoke


Sweet! I'm not stressing it like I said because she's healthy but just find it curious. 

Can't wait for these first two girls to finish up here soon in the next couple of weeks. I want to see what kind of colors I continue getting still too faint to capture in the pics.............but the frost from the LED's is better than I expected...........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 12, 2017)

Man this is just nuts. So it looks like yesterday was the perfect time to do the last defoliation as I did on the two girls flowering because today I just went to check and the organic flush has begun.................

 

Now the fattening at the end and I have no rush to chop this go like last time. Getting excited for this smoke for my pain.

Now that girl of this same strain going in hydro but a few weeks behind, the one with the PH issues, I changed the res yesterday and yanked some leaves.........she seemed happy this am

 

Last but not least the teens in veg man these SBA cuts are just vegging so beautifully............



Sorry for all the pics guys but looking at this progress with the hydro is nuts to me just using these basic 5 gallon DWC buckets..............and I'm excited on the deep blue C plants not huge yielders but smoke reports are stellar.

Thanks for checking in (again)


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 12, 2017)

Was told on another forum that the double headed cola is rare and to be considered a treat


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 12, 2017)

The girl under the COB's:


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sweet! I'm not stressing it like I said because she's healthy but just find it curious.
> 
> Can't wait for these first two girls to finish up here soon in the next couple of weeks. I want to see what kind of colors I continue getting still too faint to capture in the pics.............but the frost from the LED's is better than I expected...........


Yeah I get it man, I always keep mutants, for some reason they have been so potent!! 
That's geat about the LEDs too man, I love the frost they put on!! 



Evil-Mobo said:


> Man this is just nuts. So it looks like yesterday was the perfect time to do the last defoliation as I did on the two girls flowering because today I just went to check and the organic flush has begun.................
> 
> View attachment 3923255 View attachment 3923256
> 
> ...


Nice!! The back girl is looking real good, as are the ones on the flush, great stuff mate  



Evil-Mobo said:


> Was told on another forum that the double headed cola is rare and to be considered a treat


Sweet! Have you taken clones of her?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 12, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I get it man, I always keep mutants, for some reason they have been so potent!!
> That's geat about the LEDs too man, I love the frost they put on!!
> 
> 
> ...


No clones bro unfortunately because she's an auto..........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 13, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> No clones bro unfortunately because she's an auto..........


Ah huh, that will teach me to pay attention lol


----------



## JustMeds (Apr 13, 2017)

Have to look back through this thread for size of your tent. What is your thoughts so far of the Q boards? Would you have any recommendations on a 4x4 tent spacing of the lights both between them (Making my own frame) and over plants at different stages?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 13, 2017)

JustMeds said:


> Have to look back through this thread for size of your tent. What is your thoughts so far of the Q boards? Would you have any recommendations on a 4x4 tent spacing of the lights both between them (Making my own frame) and over plants at different stages?


I'm really sorry but have no clue how to space for a 4x4, my tents are 3x3. I am pleased with the light but the cobs I have in the other tent offer more adjustability over the plants being grown since they're individual units. You should be able to get answers in the DIY QB thread over in the LED section.


----------



## JEX SPERGO (Apr 13, 2017)

Just a tip I would move ALL lights twice as close to the plants.

Also your plants have a raggedy sharp look to them, I think perhaps you let them soak too long.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 13, 2017)

JEX SPERGO said:


> Just a tip I would move ALL lights twice as close to the plants.
> 
> Also your plants have a raggedy sharp look to them, I think perhaps you let them soak too long.


My lights are where they are because if not they will burn the plants but thanks lol......... I take most of my pictures right after watering and foliar sprays.........but thanks for the input


----------



## JEX SPERGO (Apr 13, 2017)

oh ok. Fair call buddy.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 13, 2017)

Well I have been sitting around for a few days thinking through what my hydro setup would be........making some changes to the grow today and getting back to my basics that work for me............updates to come soon............


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 13, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Well I have been sitting around for a few days thinking through what my hydro setup would be........making some changes to the grow today and getting back to my basics that work for me............updates to come soon............


I chopped my main grow last night found some mold down low htg is out of their 3x3 tents I'm gonna fire up my makeshift 3x3 sour 'd grow first & make some adjustments to the other room hydrobuilder.com has a house brand tent that looks good it's called high rise duo think a 315 cmh & a3x3 tent to be a good match?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I chopped my main grow last night found some mold down low htg is out of their 3x3 tents I'm gonna fire up my makeshift 3x3 sour 'd grow first & make some adjustments to the other room hydrobuilder.com has a house brand tent that looks good it's called high rise duo think a 315 cmh & a3x3 tent to be a good match?


Yes I do and I ran that exact setup when I had my 3x3 at the old house. I will say I had better success doing one or two bigger plants with the CMH in the 3x3. Since this is your style of growing it will fit better which is part of the reason why I recommended it to you a while back. I only ever got rid of mine because I switched the old place to 240V and my SS 315 CMH was 120V. If I wasn't so pleased with the COB's right now this is what I would be getting ..............


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 13, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes I do and I ran that exact setup when I had my 3x3 at the old house. I will say I had better success doing one or two bigger plants with the CMH in the 3x3. Since this is your style of growing it will fit better which is part of the reason why I recommended it to you a while back. I only ever got rid of mine because I switched the old place to 240V and my SS 315 CMH was 120V. If I wasn't so pleased with the COB's right now this is what I would be getting ..............


thanks evil your input is much appreciated


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> thanks evil your input is much appreciated


Anytime brother, your recent plant was a monster can't wait to see the final tally


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 13, 2017)

Got some SIP's making their way back into the grow room oh oh............

The SBA teens in veg now in SIP's:

 

And the Narcotic Kush in hers she should really take off now:

 


The rest of the plants will finish growing out their lives where they are.

More details later been a long day and I'm beat.................


----------



## devils_jazz_cabbage (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey mate just spent three hours scrolling through this! Great Thread.
And great work!

I've got about 17 strains running at the moment but my favorite without a doubt would be bomb seeds gorilla bomb. Would highly recommend if your looking for something anywhere near close of the real thing. Smells God Damn amazing ( haven't flowered yet!) Had two in for almost two months veg. Just turned them into 60 clones. However I've got another 10 more that ive just germinated. Wont veg them for long at all. Maybe a few weeks then flip. I found that I can feed her strong as, and at no point I've ever had any dramas with inconsistent plants. They've all been uniform.

Going to upload a few pics of the first and second gorilla bomb. Will keep you posted with more along the way, ( they had to go outdoors for about ten days, due to the fact we got fucked by a cyclone and had no power or water. So lost all DWC plants etc, still have 50 strong indoor plants and 20 new seedlings.


----------



## devils_jazz_cabbage (Apr 14, 2017)

Sorry I couldn't upload all the photos up on one reply.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 14, 2017)

devils_jazz_cabbage said:


> Hey mate just spent three hours scrolling through this! Great Thread.
> And great work!
> 
> I've got about 17 strains running at the moment but my favorite without a doubt would be bomb seeds gorilla bomb. Would highly recommend if your looking for something anywhere near close of the real thing. Smells God Damn amazing ( haven't flowered yet!) Had two in for almost two months veg. Just turned them into 60 clones. However I've got another 10 more that ive just germinated. Wont veg them for long at all. Maybe a few weeks then flip. I found that I can feed her strong as, and at no point I've ever had any dramas with inconsistent plants. They've all been uniform.
> ...


Thanks for the input brother and good luck with the grow! 


Here's my chemdogging auto starting to blow up:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 14, 2017)

Little overnight earl am photo op........

Deep Blue C F2 in hydro under the COB's:



Deep Blue C F2 under COB's in soil:



Narcotic Kush in her new SIP under the COB's:



Chemdogging under the QB:



And the Deep Blue C F2 under the QB, think that's light burn I had the discolored leaves were very moist night before they got like that? Can't be nutes as it's an organic grow..........

 

Thanks for checking in


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 14, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Little overnight earl am photo op........
> 
> Deep Blue C F2 in hydro under the COB's:
> 
> ...


Looks goodnight brother that Qb looks like it putting in good work. I want one lol.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 15, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looks goodnight brother that Qb looks like it putting in good work. I want one lol.


I am very pleased so far with the QB and these particular COB's..........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 15, 2017)

COB Tent:

 

QB Tent:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 15, 2017)

Vape and coffee with the girls


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 15, 2017)

Here's the part that freaks people out Chemdogging Auto before and after heavy defoliation.


----------



## Tim Fox (Apr 16, 2017)

so good to see you back in SIPs,,


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 16, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Here's the part that freaks people out Chemdogging Auto before and after heavy defoliation.
> 
> View attachment 3925556
> 
> View attachment 3925557


Looks good dude , so what's next ? Do you have anything veggin ATM?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 16, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looks good dude , so what's next ? Do you have anything veggin ATM?


Yeah I have four clones of SBA vegging and some stuff coming up after all photo stuff the autos this time was to build the head stash quick


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2017)

Girls in veg adjusting to their SIP's.........

 

Girls in the COB Tent, the DWC girl has some minor nute burn I am leaning hard on her to see how much it affects yield.............

 

 

 

 

 

And the girls in the QB tent, the Deep Blue C F2 Auto has some light burn on her but I think the end result will be fine as it only seems to be the fan leaves and not the buds. I don't hide the bad shit, it happens. There has been a learning curve with the QB on distance from Canopy........

 

 

 




Thanks for checking in


----------



## JustMeds (Apr 17, 2017)

What are you finding with canopy distance on QB?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2017)

JustMeds said:


> What are you finding with canopy distance on QB?


That I cannot get anywhere near as others are getting but I think I have "too much" light for my space with my QB on full blast for some plants. I have have one burnt and one not both in the same soil and fed the same way only difference has been distance to canopy. At 16-24" I'm good closer and I get burnt leaves.......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2017)

Well my Turbo Kloner came in today but I'm not in a rush right now so going to let the veg girls go some more time in the SIP's before taking cuts. But I was in the garden, and everything that did not have buds got a foliar spray of Coco/Aloe/Ful-Power. I also took out the empty soil pot in the COB tent to make more space and get two of the COB's directly over the bigger girl to finish her off nicely. I did adjust the height of the second light to sit up and even with the other of course.

View from the Captain's chair:

 


COB tent:

 

 

QB tent:

 

 

And some shots of the girl under the COB's when she was out of the tent:

 

 

And last but not least the veg area:

 


Thanks for checking in


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2017)

Well I couldn't decide whether or not to chop the first DBC under the QB, so I trimmed her up and will let the lowers get some light for a day or so, I think this was the right call as the lower stuff needs a tad more but the purps on the tops is awesome my shitty pics do no justice lol.........

I will try and get better pics of the tops later or tomorrow


----------



## JustMeds (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the input on the QB's I have 4 in a 4x4 turned down to low 200 watts. Just a couple tomato plants in there now to see how they like it.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2017)

JustMeds said:


> Thanks for the input on the QB's I have 4 in a 4x4 turned down to low 200 watts. Just a couple tomato plants in there now to see how they like it.


I think my current setup in a 4x4 would be perfect. I have a new dimmer en route and will dim the light down for the next run to get a better grow with it. I know this first one was a learning curve for me.


----------



## JustMeds (Apr 17, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I think my current setup in a 4x4 would be perfect. I have a new dimmer en route and will dim the light down for the next run to get a better grow with it. I know this first one was a learning curve for me.


What is your setup? 4 boards? I got the 480-2100 driver. 200 watts low - 540 watts high.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2017)

4 boards I think lol have to check again 320-2100 driver 332 at the wall on full blast..........


----------



## JustMeds (Apr 17, 2017)

Sounds like mine may kill it in a 4x4 mylar tent.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2017)

JustMeds said:


> Sounds like mine may kill it in a 4x4 mylar tent.


I'm pretty sure it's 4 boards but will need to verify tomorrow. Did my work in the grow already for today........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2017)

Ok topped the Narcotic Kush and gave the non flowering plants another foliar of Coconut/Aloe/Ful Power


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 19, 2017)

Ok got some good news, the new dimmer from HLG came in today. I have to say I can now confirm I was right. There was just too much light for the 3x3 with the light on full blast. It's been in there running now @250 watts at the wall for over 9 hours and the temps have not passed 80. Almost 10 degree difference. So I will hold back my comparison grow on the QB vs the COB's until I get another grow down with the girls waiting in veg. This will give me a better picture of what the light can do, and I should be able to get much closer to the canopy which I will try with the Chemdogging starting to flower under it as we speak.

Also the First Deep Blue C with the purple top colas has been hanging to dry for a day now I did chop her as I saw no more swelling and the lower buds finished to my satisfaction. The COB tent is rocking it and the Narcotic Kush is taking well to the topping I gave her, the other (2) Deep Blue C in there are coming along nicely as well. Can't wait for the COB girl in soil to be done she's swelling up nicely and getting some nice hues of blue to her fan leaves let's see what happens.

The veg closet is going well cleaned up the four teens today and seems they're adjusting to their SIP's, I expect them to blow up in the next week or so as their roots hit the res of the SIP, here comes the boom!

Thanks for checking in!  Happy 4/20 Everyone!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 20, 2017)

4/20 Garden Pics


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey evil I sampled my doubledream & the potency is top notch but does nothing for my neuropathy so I'm hoping the sour'd fares better everyone who tried it raves about it so it's gone just not my cup of tea


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 20, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> 4/20 Garden Pics
> 
> View attachment 3927943 View attachment 3927944 View attachment 3927945 View attachment 3927946 View attachment 3927947 View attachment 3927948 View attachment 3927949


Nice bro , you tents look clean! 

Things should get even better now that you got the dimmer. How hard are you running the QB?

Happy 420 man blaze one up


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Hey evil I sampled my doubledream & the potency is top notch but does nothing for my neuropathy so I'm hoping the sour'd fares better everyone who tried it raves about it so it's gone just not my cup of tea


Thanks for the heads up I will pass on it then and not waste time. I will let you know how the deep blue c drying does for mine. It has been drying for a day and a half or so. Still needs time.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 20, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice bro , you tents look clean!
> 
> Things should get even better now that you got the dimmer. How hard are you running the QB?
> 
> Happy 420 man blaze one up


Thanks bro with the new dimmer now I turned it down to 250 watts and tje chemdogging is loving life. 

On a new note the Satori males made it and look great. 

I try to keep my tents and room as clean as possible. My family jokes that I keep the grow room cleaner than my bedroom lol ............

Happy 420 to you as well bro I have been up since yesterday so I got it going for 420 early with some nice dabs at a friend's house. 

Today is blunt and bong day for me though


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 24, 2017)

Couple, two, three garden pics lol.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 24, 2017)

For those who question defoliation.............

04/15/2017

 

Tonight:

 

This plant was only topped once. She'd be wider but she's an auto so I don't have forever to train the plant. But there are many advantages to defoliation when used as part of your plant training besides better airflow. 

YMMV


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 24, 2017)

Well I have a procedure tomorrow and will most likely be out of a commission for a day or two aftrerwards while my body recovers from the anesthesia, so I did a lot (for me) in the garden today.
- The Satori Males got fed and watered again. I am using the nutes from my hydro grow to boost them quickly to fill the #1 pots, then the chosen one of the two will transplant to a 5 gallon SIP, as I continue to transition the grow to SIP's.
- The Chemdogging and the Deep Blue C F2 in hydro were both defoliated today. Not completely naked like I do early on, I only took whatever covered bud sights.
- I watered the (2) No Till plants today. Organic Molasses, Epsom Salt, Aloe Powder, Coconut Powder, Agisil, and Ful-Power.
- I swapped the res for the hydro girl. Took down the Bloom nute and upped the bloom booster to see how the plants responds, since I'm not sticking to hydro anyways just pushing this plant to see how she reacts for the purpose of learning. So far she has come out better than I expected. She got Ful-Power, Epsom Salt, Ionic Bloom, Hydroguard, Hydroplex, and GH PH Down. EC= 2.0, PH 5.6 Res temps steady under 70.
- The little Narcotic Kush girl under the COB's in the SIP got a refill on her res. She had drank A LOT.
- All four SBA teens in the nursery got a refill on their Reservoirs as well. They had drank a lot as well. I topped off all four reservoirs and did a top watering with tap water. They are responding well, and since the reservoirs were low they have started to drink so the roots are reaching the destination. This is where the plants start to blow up in the SIP's.
- All non flowering plants received my IPM via Method 1 pps. I also sprayed down anything that had soil, and on top of the defoliated leaves which were tossed on top to feed the worms on the no till pots.
- I moved and adjusted the fans in the tents to blow directly across the canopy.

This should keep everyone well for a day/few days. That's today's update.
Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 25, 2017)

Looking good in there Evil. Best wishes for a quick recovery, hope all goes well for you.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 25, 2017)

same here evil good luck with your procedure looking forward to seeing you back in action


----------



## Hybridway (Apr 25, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Well I have a procedure tomorrow and will most likely be out of a commission for a day or two aftrerwards while my body recovers from the anesthesia, so I did a lot (for me) in the garden today.
> - The Satori Males got fed and watered again. I am using the nutes from my hydro grow to boost them quickly to fill the #1 pots, then the chosen one of the two will transplant to a 5 gallon SIP, as I continue to transition the grow to SIP's.
> - The Chemdogging and the Deep Blue C F2 in hydro were both defoliated today. Not completely naked like I do early on, I only took whatever covered bud sights.
> - I watered the (2) No Till plants today. Organic Molasses, Epsom Salt, Aloe Powder, Coconut Powder, Agisil, and Ful-Power.
> ...


Looking nice! Good job getting it all done before hand. It's not as easy as some think. 
Started reading the SIP thread you linked me. Thnx! Very cool! Change is tough for me but might just give it a whirl. 
Quick question, EWC can be a N supplement right? Thinking bout using it in my veg. instead of the N boost from H+G I was used to. Ran out awhile ago. 
Hope the procedure went as good as possible n you're healing up.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 26, 2017)

ds_jazz_cabbage said:


> Hey mate just spent three hours scrolling through this! Great Thread.
> And great work!
> 
> I've got about 17 strains running at the moment but my favorite without a doubt would be bomb seeds gorilla bomb. Would highly recommend if your looking for something anywhere near close of the real thing. Smells God Damn amazing ( haven't flowered yet!) Had two in for almost two months veg. Just turned them into 60 clones. However I've got another 10 more that ive just germinated. Wont veg them for long at all. Maybe a few weeks then flip. I found that I can feed her strong as, and at no point I've ever had any dramas with inconsistent plants. They've all been uniform.
> ...


I've got some small gorilla bomb, gorilla glue, trippy gorilla growing nice to see yours is sativa dominant as well. Really looking for gorilla glue taste and potency in these seedlings.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Looking good in there Evil. Best wishes for a quick recovery, hope all goes well for you.


Thanks for the well wishes brother I made it lol. Just needed 24 hours straight of sleep to recover LOL 



horribleherk said:


> same here evil good luck with your procedure looking forward to seeing you back in action


Thanks brother hope all is well



Hybridway said:


> Looking nice! Good job getting it all done before hand. It's not as easy as some think.
> Started reading the SIP thread you linked me. Thnx! Very cool! Change is tough for me but might just give it a whirl.
> Quick question, EWC can be a N supplement right? Thinking bout using it in my veg. instead of the N boost from H+G I was used to. Ran out awhile ago.
> Hope the procedure went as good as possible n you're healing up.


I don't use EWC anymore because I found it easier to just put worms in the dirt and let them put the EWC in there. So when my girls need a boost of N I top dress with kelp OR I water/feed with the fish fertilizer I use. The one I use is a hydroslate so it doesn't stink as bad as others and it's not as messy. I tbsp per gallon and the girls love it. When I am lazy I just alternate this with plain water ........

https://buildasoil.com/collections/supplements/products/fish-hydrolysate-neptunes-harvest


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 27, 2017)

Well I made it LOL J/K guys procedure was no biggie just the risk of going under anesthesia for me is larger than most. 

Anyhow back to the garden today and aside from some thirsty girls no issues found. I am going to talk less and post pics more for this update. Cheers and thanks for checking in  

Tomato and Pepper plants came in from Burpee

 

View from the Captain's Chair

 

Cob tent

 

QB Tent

 

Girls in Veg


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 27, 2017)

More pics............


----------



## GroErr (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey Evil, glad to see you back in action and everything went well for you. Looking good in there


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey Evil, glad to see you back in action and everything went well for you. Looking good in there


 TY brother. Took one less day to recover from the anesthesia this time so that's a good sign. I'm just nervous because this week on Monday I started a lower dose of the Prednisone again. The last time we went this low I ended up having to learn to walk again (full relapse) so fingers crossed. Learning to walk twice again as an adult was enough for me already LOL  Not looking for the third go around but hopefully we are on a better track this time with changes to other meds etc. For sure I can say the biggest difference has come from the MMJ..................


----------



## GroErr (Apr 27, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> TY brother. Took one less day to recover from the anesthesia this time so that's a good sign. I'm just nervous because this week on Monday I started a lower dose of the Prednisone again. The last time we went this low I ended up having to learn to walk again (full relapse) so fingers crossed. Learning to walk twice again as an adult was enough for me already LOL  Not looking for the third go around but hopefully we are on a better track this time with changes to other meds etc. For sure I can say the biggest difference has come from the MMJ..................


Let's hope that dosage works for you and good luck on the recovery. At minimum the MJ will help you get a few winks that prednisone crap keeps you up 20 hours a day


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Let's hope that dosage works for you and good luck on the recovery. At minimum the MJ will help you get a few winks that prednisone crap keeps you up 20 hours a day


Yeah it is but a part of my insomnia, the forum says the name of the other med I was going to name is banned lol so can't list it but I have another med that keeps you awake on top of the prednisone. But anyhow 30mg is a dream for me the weight already started coming off and everyone says my face looks thinner so we shall see. I can tell you 100mg is no fun LOL


----------



## GroErr (Apr 27, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah it is but a part of my insomnia, the forum says the name of the other med I was going to name is banned lol so can't list it but I have another med that keeps you awake on top of the prednisone. But anyhow 30mg is a dream for me the weight already started coming off and everyone says my face looks thinner so we shall see. I can tell you 100mg is no fun LOL


Yeah, the mix of Pharma meds can be scary, each with its own side effect. I only took it for 5 days at the end of each chemo session but 100mg twice/day so you can imagine how much MJ I had to consume to even come down a notch and grab 2-3 hours sleep. Don't know if camomile tea gets you drowsy, it does for me, I'd drink camomile all day and throw a bud in there to give it a boost. That and some hits off a pipe helped bring me down enough to at least stop my mind from racing 100 miles an hour.


----------



## OnePrays (Apr 27, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> More pics............
> 
> View attachment 3931962 View attachment 3931963 View attachment 3931964 View attachment 3931965 View attachment 3931966 View attachment 3931967



Looking good, been wondering for sometime maybe I missed the post. But what are the spec on your qb is that a diy? Bass ass qb


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, the mix of Pharma meds can be scary, each with its own side effect. I only took it for 5 days at the end of each chemo session but 100mg twice/day so you can imagine how much MJ I had to consume to even come down a notch and grab 2-3 hours sleep. Don't know if camomile tea gets you drowsy, it does for me, I'd drink camomile all day and throw a bud in there to give it a boost. That and some hits off a pipe helped bring me down enough to at least stop my mind from racing 100 miles an hour.


Could only imagine wow. I have not messed with mj in my tea yet but it's on the list. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 27, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Looking good, been wondering for sometime maybe I missed the post. But what are the spec on your qb is that a diy? Bass ass qb


Stephen and Robin sent it assembled for me as my hands are not where they use to be. I have a mean well 320-2100b and the used an aluminum heat sink. This was before the slate heat sinks were available. I had to turn the light down to 250 watts it was too much for my 3x3 on full blast pulling 332 watts at the wall.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 27, 2017)

good to see you back my next move is to make some of that e-liquid stuff & putting my main effort into the sour'd I'm wanting to get away from the ambien for some sleep my homemade waterfarm so far looks like it's gonna give me some good result htg is out of the 3x3 tents but I'm soon gonna have a plan I'm liking the sour'd in the 3x3 it looks like it's gonna work have a good evening evil


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 2, 2017)

Ok guys I have been out of commission with bruised ribs and strained muscles. Genius I am pounding fence post into the ground for my brother in my condition. Any how thank god the girls are all well. Here's some random pics from this morning........the basil. lemon, pepper, and tomato plants need to go outside to make room for the incoming cuts......and soon I will have toi pick between the (2) Satori males for an upcoming breeding project.

COB Tent:

 

QB Tent:

 

Narcotic Kush:

 

Deep Blue C F2 (Soil)

  

Chemdogging

 

Satori Male #1

 

Satori Male #2

 

Veg Closet:

 

And the tomatoes and peppers:

 

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## horribleherk (May 2, 2017)

I've got some peppers to plant today myself it looks like you've got things going in the right direction


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've got some peppers to plant today myself it looks like you've got things going in the right direction


Thanks brother I up potted my veggie plants today, except the basil she's been with me a month or so

 

The Ghost Pepper plant will most likely stay indoors........


----------



## horribleherk (May 2, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks brother I up potted my veggie plants today, except the basil she's been with me a month or so
> 
> View attachment 3935036
> 
> The Ghost Pepper plant will most likely stay indoors........


I had some nice peppers that I saved seeds from ghost,scorpion& Thai but for some reason I can't get them to pop the little Thai is my favorite


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 2, 2017)

Well had my follow up with my PCP today and the ribs are in fact broken not bruised lol. So dealing with that but still got a bunch of gardening done. The SBA are begging to be flipped but need my auto's to finish first............

So I should be "taking it easy" for a bit we shall see how that goes lol..........

MMJ and 800mg Motrin for me for now............


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 2, 2017)

The SBA girls in veg got them some more space today removing the basil and lemon plant from in there:


----------



## OnePrays (May 2, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The SBA girls in veg got them some more space today removing the basil and lemon plant from in there:
> 
> View attachment 3935295


Oh man how old or those babies so lush!

And sorry to hear about your ribs bro, hope you have a fast recovery.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 2, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Oh man how old or those babies so lush!
> 
> And sorry to hear about your ribs bro, hope you have a fast recovery.


Thanks bro I would have to look back in the thread but I would say I have had these cuts for about 3 weeks or so...............I will double check back and edit the post.

Cuts arrived on 3/29 so a little over a month vegging...........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 3, 2017)

Small update today. I did A LOT of work prepping things to move into the next phase of this grow. You won't notice things in the pics but just stating there was a lot of work done. I was feeling well despite the broken ribs  Vacuumed inside the tents and outside. Fed the boys I have going for a breeding project, topped off all the SIP's, and changed the res on the hydro bucket. Also moved all non essential gear to storage. So now when the veg closet is closed you really can't tell what's going on the tents pass as wadrobes, but no one goes in there anyways so.........

Some pics this is the nice part right......

Veg Closet with just the 4 SBA's in it (2) AutoCob's Rocking the House here (@BigSm0 )


Quantum Board Tent, has the chemdogging at center stage, as well as the two males, and my new Ghost pepper baby:





The AutoCob Tent, no complaints here, and the current star of the show, my almost done Deep Blue C F2, and in the back corner the damn Narcotic Kush is BLOWING up!







Thanks for checking in guys and I hope all are well. I have much to be grateful for today!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 5, 2017)

No chat just pics busy day and party time Happy Cinco De Mayo!


----------



## OnePrays (May 5, 2017)

Which one is that last pic?

Never tasted ghost pepper what's that like?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 5, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Which one is that last pic?
> 
> Never tasted ghost pepper what's that like?


Me either I wanted to grow a clone and found it local nursery instead of seeds was $2 for the cut I will post in here how it goes have a buddy looking out for a reaper plant from NC

Oh the last pic is of the Smaller Satori male in the QB tent, upcoming breeding project


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 5, 2017)

Guys I have a huge favor to ask here from the community. I just tonight had a clear dab of distillate. If anyone has info on how to do this please reach out to me for the first time in 3 years I am feeling no nerve pain!!! I need to get info on how to make this puts my vape juice to shame!


----------



## horribleherk (May 6, 2017)

ghost pepper is like a habanero on steroids not to be taken lightly it's pretty good paired up with food served at room temp I liked it with smoked salmon , Swiss cheese & ritz crackers & tsing Tao my ghost seeds didn't pop I'm also wanting to try a Carolina reaper the little Thai pepper is my all time fav hopefully I can get them to pop they're like little firecrackers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> ghost pepper is like a habanero on steroids not to be taken lightly it's pretty good paired up with food served at room temp I liked it with smoked salmon , Swiss cheese & ritz crackers & tsing Tao my ghost seeds didn't pop I'm also wanting to try a Carolina reaper the little Thai pepper is my all time fav hopefully I can get them to pop they're like little firecrackers


You want me to clone the ghost pepper for you?


----------



## horribleherk (May 6, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You want me to clone the ghost pepper for you?


I think I'm gonna pick one up today as well as another hottie that's called a scorpion thanks for the offer I've got most of my vegetable garden in (tomatoes ,zucchini,peppers) & ive saved room for a few more pepper plants


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I think I'm gonna pick one up today as well as another hottie that's called a scorpion thanks for the offer I've got most of my vegetable garden in (tomatoes ,zucchini,peppers) & ive saved room for a few more pepper plants


No sweat. If I get a hold of the reaper I will let you know.

Trying to score a Thai pepper as well someone owes me a favor and might be sending one. I will post my veggies here soon toio when the SIP's we order arrive.


----------



## horribleherk (May 6, 2017)

Hey evil have you heard back from anyone on that distilled stuff you were talking about?


----------



## horribleherk (May 6, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> No sweat. If I get a hold of the reaper I will let you know.
> 
> Trying to score a Thai pepper as well someone owes me a favor and might be sending one. I will post my veggies here soon toio when the SIP's we order arrive.


I live in an area ov abundant local veggies but there is nothing like walking out the back door & getting a nice tomato or pepper I'm growing some bell peppers as they're good to cook with I've got a common pepper that's always good it's called a super chili it's very much like a Thai I'm hoping my little bitty Thai pops


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Hey evil have you heard back from anyone on that distilled stuff you were talking about?


No brother. I will get you the info when I get it. I was explained via third party the process but want to make sure with someone who has exp that what I was told is correct. 

I took one dab of this and woke up today still no nerve pain. I also have gotten feeling back in my hands and feet overnight. I have not felt anything in 3 years. The floor, a pillow, glass, steering wheel, shampoo, toilet paper, etc. It's a really trippy day for me thus far because I cannot believe this effect. I NEED to figure this one out.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I live in an area ov abundant local veggies but there is nothing like walking out the back door & getting a nice tomato or pepper I'm growing some bell peppers as they're good to cook with I've got a common pepper that's always good it's called a super chili it's very much like a Thai I'm hoping my little bitty Thai pops



I am running 4 tomato and 4 pepper this year so far. New grow zone for me so adjusting to things, hasn't been too bad thus far. My heart is with the food as far as growing. The weed is just medicine. I am really tired of "having" to be stoned all the time to function in life. I NEVER thought I would say that right LOL. The distillate is the future of this plant remember I said this. I was told I can even use the STEMS for this.................


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 6, 2017)

If you go back far enough in my thread you can see my back yard pics, I think for my first grow not this one would have to look for the pics but theyre there. Harvesting your own food is a high in itself. Especially all organic. I just absolutely LOVE no till, and am anxious to see how it continues to work with the SIP's.........

Haha found the link look at the date, I just passed my one year anniversary of growing MJ:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/newbs-first-grow-tents-tasty-leds-sips-auto-fem-seeds-reg-seeds-etc.907953/


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 6, 2017)

Damn not sure if I should wait on this or take her down............


----------



## GroErr (May 6, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Damn not sure if I should wait on this or take her down............
> 
> View attachment 3937539 View attachment 3937540


Looking pretty well done, maybe a couple of more days for the trichs?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Looking pretty well done, maybe a couple of more days for the trichs?


That's what I am thinking


----------



## lukio (May 7, 2017)

that Deep blue looks just like my lemon haze. all looking sweet dude!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 7, 2017)

lukio said:


> that Deep blue looks just like my lemon haze. all looking sweet dude!


Thanks bro straight candy smells off of her can't wait to burn it. 

I am trying to figure if my cell phone camera has micro/macro settings, can't get a look good at the trichs with my loupe it's garbage!!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 7, 2017)

Is it good when your herb makes you dance?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 8, 2017)

Happy day in the garden of Evil!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 8, 2017)

Outside veggies in their SIP's


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 8, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Happy day in the garden of Evil!
> 
> View attachment 3938594 View attachment 3938595 View attachment 3938596 View attachment 3938597 View attachment 3938598 View attachment 3938599 View attachment 3938600


Fire alert !!! Damn that stuff under the QB looks tasty. Good job bro everything looks healthy as fuck


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 8, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Fire alert !!! Damn that stuff under the QB looks tasty. Good job bro everything looks healthy as fuck


Thanks brother


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 12, 2017)




----------



## OnePrays (May 12, 2017)

Oh baby those ladies in veg are looking mighty fine. 

Growing some dope


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 12, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Oh baby those ladies in veg are looking mighty fine.
> 
> Growing some dope


Thanks brother, I can honestly say I think these are my best "veg" plants ever. I'm dialing my shit in finding what "works for me" and it's looking like COB's and SIP's is it man. A lot less work and plants look better what's not to like lol. No till SIP's and COB's rocking the house.


----------



## OnePrays (May 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks brother, I can honestly say I think these are my best "veg" plants ever. I'm dialing my shit in finding what "works for me" and it's looking like COB's and SIP's is it man. A lot less work and plants look better what's not to like lol. No till SIP's and COB's rocking the house.


Damn they're gorgeous and I'm looking into no till right now never had before. 

And hmm SIPs interesting will do more research on that as well.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 12, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Damn they're gorgeous and I'm looking into no till right now never had before.
> 
> And hmm SIPs interesting will do more research on that as well.


Let me know if I can be of any help with either.

Got some more garden pics guys, the deep blue C that looks done still has clear trichs so not sure what to do..........the males were in rough shape this AM looked dead but have snapped back thank god I fed the chemdogging for the second time today trying to green her up more before it's too late.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Let me know if I can be of any help with either.
> 
> Got some more garden pics guys, the deep blue C that looks done still has clear trichs so not sure what to do..........the males were in rough shape this AM looked dead but have snapped back thank god I fed the chemdogging for the second time today trying to green her up more before it's too late.
> 
> View attachment 3941350 View attachment 3941351 View attachment 3941352


Good stuff man


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 15, 2017)

Garden pics from today, hope everyone is well:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 15, 2017)

Few more shots:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 16, 2017)

Man she's close but trichs are still clear.........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 16, 2017)




----------



## horribleherk (May 16, 2017)

those ones you've got vegging are gonna blow up for sure you're gonna have a crowded tent


----------



## horribleherk (May 16, 2017)

took your advice & picked up a gg#4 clone yesterday it's from www.darkheartnursery.com


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> those ones you've got vegging are gonna blow up for sure you're gonna have a crowded tent


Yes my plans have changed to two plants per tent lol no way four would fit in one and not be crowded in a negative way.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> took your advice & picked up a gg#4 clone yesterday it's from www.darkheartnursery.comView attachment 3943387


Awesome, I am hoping to have mine soon (from a different place) if they finish rooting. Will be part of my upcoming breeding project. I finalized my decision on my male today just chopped down the guy I am not keeping.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 16, 2017)

Pics from last night


----------



## horribleherk (May 16, 2017)

you're making up for lost time now I'm hoping I end up with something close to that


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> you're making up for lost time now I'm hoping I end up with something close to that


Thanks brother. Just one of my autos finishing up but she's a beauty under these COB'S. The chemdogging is fattening nicely too. Starting to get exciting as I will be chopping back to back for a couple weeks most likely.


----------



## horribleherk (May 16, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Awesome, I am hoping to have mine soon (from a different place) if they finish rooting. Will be part of my upcoming breeding project. I finalized my decision on my male today just chopped down the guy I am not keeping.


I've put it in my mini dwc to veg it will go in the 3x3 when the sour'd finishes & 2 sour'd babies are gonna replace the doubledream in my 2 plant grow I think that will finally get that setup to produce


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've put it in my mini dwc to veg it will go in the 3x3 when the sour'd finishes & 2 sour'd babies are gonna replace the doubledream in my 2 plant grow I think that will finally get that setup to produce View attachment 3943880


I'm excited for you with this run looks like things are getting dialed in nicely and that's a great feeling when it starts happening


----------



## horribleherk (May 16, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm excited for you with this run looks like things are getting dialed in nicely and that's a great feeling when it starts happening


first time since I moved


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 18, 2017)

Random Garden Pics:


----------



## OnePrays (May 18, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Random Garden Pics:
> 
> View attachment 3944963 View attachment 3944964 View attachment 3944965 View attachment 3944966 View attachment 3944967 View attachment 3944968 View attachment 3944969 View attachment 3944970 View attachment 3944971


How long are you vegging those ladies, damn they're magnificent. I wish I could just take one haha


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 18, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> How long are you vegging those ladies, damn they're magnificent. I wish I could just take one haha


Right now I am just playing it by ear and letting the auto's finish up. I have somewhat of a plan but it involves shuffling a lot of stuff around and when I have tried toi explain it just get the deer in the headlights look. I still need to take clones of those girls so not too concerned yet. LOL


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 19, 2017)

Some TGIF garden pics from a bit ago.

Here's the girls in veg LOL (don't know what I'm gonna do here lol):

  

The Chemdogging under the Quantum Board light along with the ghost pepper plant and the Satori Male:

   

Under the AutoCob's is (2) Deep Blue C one in a DWC bucket and the other in soil, as well as the Narcotic Kush in an organic no till SIP:

     

Thanks for checking in and I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## GroErr (May 19, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Some TGIF garden pics from a bit ago.
> 
> Here's the girls in veg LOL (don't know what I'm gonna do here lol):
> 
> ...


Very nice, you need to flip the switch on those veggers in the first pics, or get a bigger tent


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 19, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Very nice, you need to flip the switch on those veggers in the first pics, or get a bigger tent


Yeah I'm getting nervous the autos are taking longer than expected. Good thing is I need to take cuts from those girls but for sure I'm riding the limit on the flip here.


----------



## GroErr (May 19, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah I'm getting nervous the autos are taking longer than expected. Good thing is I need to take cuts from those girls but for sure I'm riding the limit on the flip here.


Getting to the same point myself, had to fire up another veg cabinet, 10x 1gal from seed ready for 3gal and flip, 10x miscellaneous clones, and 25x seedlings on the go. Oh yeah and some flowers  _I_ need more space! lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 19, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Getting to the same point myself, had to fire up another veg cabinet, 10x 1gal from seed ready for 3gal and flip, 10x miscellaneous clones, and 25x seedlings on the go. Oh yeah and some flowers  _I_ need more space! lol


I'm having a hard time adjusting to a smaller grow LOL my last run was the most space I had to date.........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 19, 2017)

New TVL Rifle Ring mech mod and Govad RDA. Custom coil built by a buddy of mine:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 20, 2017)




----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 20, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Some TGIF garden pics from a bit ago.
> 
> Here's the girls in veg LOL (don't know what I'm gonna do here lol):
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see those veg girls blow up ! You gonna stake em down ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 20, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I can't wait to see those veg girls blow up ! You gonna stake em down ?


I think I won't have another choice LOL..........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 20, 2017)

Mephisto Chemdogging Auto


----------



## horribleherk (May 22, 2017)

hey evil you're a busy man my grows are doing good & ive taken some time to dig out some of my older tackle not really antique but old school the rod my old neighbor bought brand new in 1966 & I had to remove spray paint & dawn dish soap worked wonders on the cork it is a 7' Garcia Mitchell reef series rod ideally a Mitchell spinning reel would be on it but I had the heddon from the same time period as a kid I would of killed for this rig lol the other reel I haven't ran across a period correct rod for yet


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey evil you're a busy man my grows are doing good & ive taken some time to dig out some of my older tackle not really antique but old school the rod my old neighbor bought brand new in 1966 & I had to remove spray paint & dawn dish soap worked wonders on the cork it is a 7' Garcia Mitchell reef series rod ideally a Mitchell spinning reel would be on it but I had the heddon from the same time period as a kid I would of killed for this rig lol the other reel I haven't ran across a period correct rod for yetView attachment 3947130View attachment 3947131View attachment 3947132View attachment 3947134


Looking good I need to make friends with a boat owner here in the new area so I can go catch some fish again


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 22, 2017)

Not much chat today been feeling like shit since end of last week, garden pics from today:


----------



## horribleherk (May 22, 2017)

f


Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good I need to make friends with a boat owner here in the new area so I can go catch some fish again


 I consider fishing a legitimate form of therapy


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> f
> I consider fishing a legitimate form of therapy


I agree and will put my gardening up there with it too.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 23, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Not much chat today been feeling like shit since end of last week, garden pics from today:
> 
> View attachment 3947152 View attachment 3947153 View attachment 3947154 View attachment 3947155 View attachment 3947156 View attachment 3947157 View attachment 3947158 View attachment 3947159 View attachment 3947160 View attachment 3947161


Damn nice group shot


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 24, 2017)

Few pics from the garden today on some plants starting to creep towards the finish line.

This is the Deep Blue C Auto under the AutoCob's in a 10 gallon organic no till pot, she still has clear trichs.........

  

This is the Deep Blue C Auto in a 5 gallon DWC bucket under the AutoCob's, started flushing her with plain water a few days ago:







This is the Chemdogging Auto under the Quantum Board Light:







Thanks for checking in, I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out on the first plant pictured, she looks done despite clear trichs and I need the space......


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 26, 2017)

Hey buddy, apologies for not being in here lately, don't get on here a lot any more! Your girls are looking awesome bro! As are those veg girls, they are going to be monsters real quick!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 26, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey buddy, apologies for not being in here lately, don't get on here a lot any more! Your girls are looking awesome bro! As are those veg girls, they are going to be monsters real quick!!


Thanks bro I still can't believe 110 watts of Citizen COB's has vegged like that for me! Hope all is well with you and the family!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 26, 2017)

Few random shots from today, just waiting on plants to finish so I can move the monsters from veg to flower.............


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 26, 2017)

Few more pics:


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks bro I still can't believe 110 watts of Citizen COB's has vegged like that for me! Hope all is well with you and the family!


Shit yeah mate, that is ridiculous growth hey!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Few random shots from today, just waiting on plants to finish so I can move the monsters from veg to flower.............
> 
> View attachment 3949176 View attachment 3949177 View attachment 3949178 View attachment 3949179


Dude gonna tie them down or anything those are bushes !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 26, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Dude gonna tie them down or anything those are bushes !


Gonna have to take that day by day at this point LOL


----------



## Tim Fox (May 28, 2017)

wow,, what a garden ,


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 29, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> wow,, what a garden ,


Thanks brother been a challenge with people visiting non stop from out of town but still trucking along.


----------



## SSGrower (May 29, 2017)

Lookin good E.
What do you do to prevent unwanted pests and such in your mulch?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 29, 2017)

SSGrower said:


> Lookin good E.
> What do you do to prevent unwanted pests and such in your mulch?


My IPM consist of using this product on a weekly basis:
https://growth-e-tech.com/product/method-1-pps-16oz/


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 31, 2017)

Small update, no pics for now. I took down the two DBC's last night, it was time. I also lolli popped, topped, and took cuts from the (4) Sweet Black Angel's that were vegging in the closet. I got my TurboKloner up and running. I do not need all of the cuts I took but I hate running a cloner with empty slots and you never know what will and won't root so after they root and I keep what I do need I can gift some out and if there's any left I can feed it to the worms  The chemdogging was moved over to the auto cob tent to finish and the two stronger SBA girls went under the QB light. When the Narcotic Kush and the chemdogging finish up the other (2) SBA's will go into the auto cob tent and we will see what these lights can do with some big chunky photo period girls. I'll try to get pics up later or tomorrow. We have had guests visiting non stop from out of town and it's made getting in and out of the garden un-noticed a chore.

Cheers


----------



## Tim Fox (May 31, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Small update, no pics for now. I took down the two DBC's last night, it was time. I also lolli popped, topped, and took cuts from the (4) Sweet Black Angel's that were vegging in the closet. I got my TurboKloner up and running. I do not need all of the cuts I took but I hate running a cloner with empty slots and you never know what will and won't root so after they root and I keep what I do need I can gift some out and if there's any left I can feed it to the worms  The chemdogging was moved over to the auto cob tent to finish and the two stronger SBA girls went under the QB light. When the Narcotic Kush and the chemdogging finish up the other (2) SBA's will go into the auto cob tent and we will see what these lights can do with some big chunky photo period girls. I'll try to get pics up later or tomorrow. We have had guests visiting non stop from out of town and it's made getting in and out of the garden un-noticed a chore.
> 
> Cheers


time to flower those big girls eh


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 31, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> time to flower those big girls eh


Two of them have begun when the second tent of autos finishes the other two big girls will get their turn. Lets see what happens lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 31, 2017)

Was able to sneak in and get some photos:


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Was able to sneak in and get some photos:
> 
> View attachment 3952234 View attachment 3952235 View attachment 3952236 View attachment 3952237 View attachment 3952238


Looking good in there man


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 31, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looking good in there man


Thanks brother


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 1, 2017)

Started my new thread here comparing the QB vs the AutoCob's: https://www.rollitup.org/t/all-led-indoor-grow-quantum-boards-vs-autocobs.941919/

Was able to sneak into the garden today and check on things and spray the clones down. got some pics while I was in there.

Shot of the clones, one snapped on me but good thing is I might have taken one or two extra lol........

 

Shot of the veg closet with the clones and two of the SBA's:

 

Shot of the (2) SBA's under the QB light will be flipping to 12/12 in a couple of days or so, letting them recover from topping and lolli popping a couple days ago:

 

Shot of the AutoCob 3x3 finishing up my auto's, chemdogging and narcotic Kush, and housing my male Satori and a ghost pepper plant, when the 2 autos in here finish the (2) SBA's from veg will swing into this spot:

 

Couple shots of the Narcotic Kush in her SIP

 

 

Couple shots of the chemdogging, the leaf stress was from early on in it's life when I was running the QB too hard for my space but the buds are fine and she smells DANK:

 

 

Thanks for checking in


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 2, 2017)

Sick one dude, glad to hear you got some girls in to the flower tent!! It's all looking very tidy bro


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 2, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sick one dude, glad to hear you got some girls in to the flower tent!! It's all looking very tidy bro


Thanks bro I try to keep it clean I have found that helps to avoid many common issues people have. It's all about keeping the girls happy you know


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 2, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks bro I try to keep it clean I have found that helps to avoid many common issues people have. It's all about keeping the girls happy you know


Couldnt agree more brother


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 2, 2017)

Not much to update for today, health has been on the shitty side for a week or so, the clones were nice and perked up when I checked on them earlier and still green so that's good, I sprayed them down with my IPM (kills two birds with one stone), and checked on all the other girls. The two SBA under the QB have grown a good deal so I think tomorrow I will flip to 12/12. I think if I don't start tying branches down on them or something I will have to cut them down again and really don't want to. The chemdogging is looking oh so close to ready, she has started to yellow but only about 1/4 of the way down. Maybe another 3-5 days or so, she will not get anymore water now that's how close I feel she is. The Narcotic kush is just stacking beautifully and the amount of frost on her is nuts. One of my frostiest plants to date for sure. looks like a flash spot in some of the pics lol. 

And last but not least the other two SBA girls are just hanging out in the veg closet waiting for their turn under the AutoCob's and the beginning of flower. 

Cheers


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 2, 2017)

ran into this today this is gonna be a welcome addition to my hot pickled sausages this fall I used Serrano peppers for these the ghost should kick it up a notch


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice yours is much more plant to start with than mine was but I'm vegging her up nice and big lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 3, 2017)

Got a bunch of work done today visiting relatives are gone. The SBA girls were updated in the other thread here: 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/all-led-indoor-grow-quantum-boards-vs-autocobs.941919/

The chemdogging is looking close but she still has a couple two three more days I would say not going to rush her no need to. The narcotic kush is stacking nicely and just so much frost all over. The Satori Male looks naked after defoliating him today and the ghost pepper is trucking along getting taller like I want before I toss her outside. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 3, 2017)

Shots of the outdoor veggies:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 3, 2017)

Shitty pic but here's a shot of a tester nug I had of the Depp Blue C Auto that was in no till organic soil under the COB's......smokes great can't wait to try it with a proper cure.........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 3, 2017)

Shot of the Chemdogging Auto from Mephisto Genetics these guys rock with their strains! Almost done but not yet..........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 4, 2017)

Got the trellis up for the outdoor maters


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 4, 2017)

What can you guys tell me about octo pots and auto pots?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 4, 2017)

Dropped (1) Purple envy bean into water tonight, going to use her for an upcoming breeding project. Won this from @GorillaSeedBank in a contest recently. Exciting times ahead. I will still continue to log other things here not associated with the QB vs AutoCob thread. 
https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/feminisedseeds/feminized/purple-envy.html


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 5, 2017)

Deep Blue C F2 Auto Fem from Mephisto Genetics, grown under AutoCobs, going into jars tonight to finish drying and start curing


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 5, 2017)

Narcotic Kush doing it's thing, such a beautiful plant:


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 5, 2017)

I can't wait until my stuff advances a bit tomorrow I'm making a bench for my clones in my basement as the heat is taking it's toll


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 5, 2017)

Check this out guys, the male is bouncing back nicely after his heavy defoliation (pictured above on Sat's post) and he was up potted as he was getting cranky in the smaller #1..........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 6, 2017)

Not much to say today just some pics, gave the thirsty girls a drink of Fish Fert, Ful-Power, Aloe, Coconut Powder, and Silica. 

Chemdogging getting close she got plain water and probably the last time she will drink........

 


Narcotic Kush





The Satori Male kicking back in



Veg closet


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 6, 2017)

Forgot to add my Purple Envy Fem bean popped a root in the water cup today and was put into paper towel/zip loc tonight in a warm location, I'd say in 2 days time we will be in the dirt with her waiting for her to pop.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 6, 2017)

First external testing of Deep Blue C grown in soil tonight. The hydro plant needs more time in jars still even to test imo. It was a hit. Good times with friends and good buds can't ask for more 

Can't wait for a cure three to four weeks long, just not sure the bud will make it from week three to four, it's music fest time of year so..............


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 7, 2017)

Random shots of the inside and outside gardens today:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 7, 2017)

@714steadyeddie


----------



## OnePrays (Jun 7, 2017)

Lovely garden both of them. What was the smoke like on the deep blue?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @714steadyeddie


Logic is dope


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 7, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Logic is dope


Definitely


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 8, 2017)

Girls under the QB, bouncing back from defoliation and filling in the net...........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 8, 2017)

For comparison this was the pic from the same tent this past Sunday, looks like I am going to fill in more of the net than I expected which is not a bad thing


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 8, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Girls under the QB, bouncing back from defoliation and filling in the net...........
> 
> View attachment 3957295


Nice I like the trellis


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 8, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice I like the trellis


Thanks bro but one thing I learned already is I need to build one on a frame of some sort. The plants are strong enough to lift the net and do it more in the center where there is not as much tension. Maybe Sunday I can get a screen together for these girls and swap it in before it's too late and also get one built for the other tent that the 2 girls in veg will be going under.........

I went the lazy man route and bought cheap trellis net at the garden supply and zip tied it in the corners on the tent poles tight but loose enough to be able to move it up and down. Didn't think that if it was easy for me would be for the plants also lol......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 9, 2017)

Vegging girls bouncing back from last weekends defoliation:


----------



## darkzero (Jun 9, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Vegging girls bouncing back from last weekends defoliation:
> 
> View attachment 3957852


what are those light you have hanging and can you use them in flower


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 9, 2017)

darkzero said:


> what are those light you have hanging and can you use them in flower


Those are autocob's from cobshop.net. And yes I have a 3x3 tent running (4) of them in 3500K, these two are for the veg closet and in 6500K

https://cobshop.net/shop?olsPage=products/3x3-tent-special-4-cob-kit&olsFocus=false

I will shortly be posting an update to my other thread, I will be running the 3x3 with these vs another 3x3 with a Quantum Board light both running the same strain from clone etc etc. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/all-led-indoor-grow-quantum-boards-vs-autocobs.941919/


----------



## darkzero (Jun 9, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Those are autocob's from cobshop.net. And yes I have a 3x3 tent running (4) of them in 3500K, these two are for the veg closet and in 6500K
> 
> https://cobshop.net/shop?olsPage=products/3x3-tent-special-4-cob-kit&olsFocus=false
> 
> ...


Thx for the link looking at these and tASTY led, was looking at ngl but they went from affordable to over 1100$ a light now


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 9, 2017)

You're very welcome.

If you need any help let me know feel free to ask or pm


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 12, 2017)

Narcotic Kush


----------



## OnePrays (Jun 22, 2017)

Yo what up evil how are the ladies doing so far?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 22, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Yo what up evil how are the ladies doing so far?


Chilling brother been posting in the other thread in the LED section.

Got spider mites on the big girls wasn't happy with their growth anyways they got to a point where they were looking sick then I found the mites I chopped them all down. The chemdogging is dry in the bucket and I need to pull seeds in the next day or so and keep the bud it's good smoke. I pollinated the chemdogging with a Satori Male and got seeds 

So I had taken cuts of the girls I chopped, decided while I veg the cuts enough of the SBA, GG#4, and grow the seedlings I started that I would do another run of auto's, this time all the same in both tents with both lights. So I got a hold of some Mepphisto Skywalker and if all goes well I will be harvesting these right before the cuts/seedlings are ready to flower to my liking. After that run, I will be growing cuts of whatever goes to flower and hitting them with my Male Satori. This fall/winter I will start having fun pheno hunting my own beans. So a few ups and downs but this is why we keep trucking along.

The narcotic kush is still finishing:

 

And the male and the cuts/seedlings in the veg closet:



Second flower tent is down right now, QB for veg closet arrived need to build it, and need to start harvesting my seeds lol.......

Sample of beans:



And the Skywalker autos went into dirt today:





I think that covers it all LOL 

Oh yeah and I dropped two of my new seeds into to water to germ and see what I get. I will start slowly going through them as side projects and work them into the perpetual.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 23, 2017)

New QB up in veg


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 24, 2017)

GG#4 Cut up potted to a #3 of Tupur tonight



And I did a heavy defoliation to the Satori male. Let's see how he responds......


----------



## OnePrays (Jun 24, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> GG#4 Cut up potted to a #3 of Tupur tonight
> 
> View attachment 3966120
> 
> ...


That's like the second big defoliation on male right? And what are you intention with him exactly if you don't mind me asking. And that's a. Adams QB sweet heataink too. That a 300w QB?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 24, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> That's like the second big defoliation on male right? And what are you intention with him exactly if you don't mind me asking. And that's a. Adams QB sweet heataink too. That a 300w QB?


Yes second heavy defoliation on the male. I have let him pollinate two autos so far and I have another upcoming project to breed him with four photo period fems.

My QB kit was the 260 watt kit. It's pulling 244 watts at the wall. 

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## OnePrays (Jun 24, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes second heavy defoliation on the male. I have let him pollinate two autos so far and I have another upcoming project to breed him with four photo period fems.
> 
> My QB kit was the 260 watt kit. It's pulling 244 watts at the wall.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions.


Hmm okay as far as males when exactly do you collect pollen is there a specific time frame when it's best? Nice kit need to get something like that.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 24, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Hmm okay as far as males when exactly do you collect pollen is there a specific time frame when it's best? Nice kit need to get something like that.


When the sacs burst and pollen is everywhere lol. The males flower faster than the females and will stretch more.

The first two plants that got hit I just left three to four small sacs that grew out in "veg" before the last transplant and let them burst in the tent with the two girls in there. It worked there's seeds all over the buds of both plants. So you do need to be careful with the pollen lol.

For the next run of breeding I will throw a clone of the male into flower with four fem cuts/seedlings and let them do their thing as nature intended.........


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 24, 2017)

Nothing too major today, the GG#4 transplant seems to be adjusting well to her new #3 of Tupur. The rest of the cuts look healthy. I cleaned up my 3x3 with the QB that has been down and put my Satori male in there as there have been complaints of smell in the basement lol. 

As for my seeds so far today (1) Blue Harley and (2) Skywalker were poppin through the dirt in the jiffy cups. Time to see what sprouts and what doesn't.......

I did some general housekeeping stuff that needed to be done and also sprayed my Captain Jack's Deadbug today on everything in veg and the male in his new spot.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 25, 2017)

@714steadyeddie 

Vibing on the chemdogging


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 25, 2017)

Garden update for tonight. More general house keeping I made the commitment to Tupur tonight as I tossed out all my dirt not being used makes me nervous some of that was my own mix used for no till........

This is an attempt to help control smell as there won't be dirt lying around with decomposing fan leaves on the top etc.

Anyways, I topped off the narcotic Kush with plain water and tied back one cola out of the way of another and rotated her as well. She should be done soon don't want to rush it and not let seeds mature ......if I had not pollinated her I feel she would have given me the four zips I wanted. Happy I chose her as a mom.

   

My satori male is growing back nicely after the defol but a little pale and hungry. I had let him dry out real good. He got watered and fed tonight as well as a foliar feed. So did the plants in the veg closet.

 

Tonight the feed was: source water (EC 0.2), full power @ 20ml/gallon, Ionic grow @ 4 teaspoons/gallon, and the cal mag from nectar of the gods @ 1 teaspoon/gallon. I PH'd to 6.4 and the EC was 2.0. EC spiked because of cal mag product and twice the feed of last time. They all looked hungry today and this is what I felt was the proper course of action.

The veg closet is looking good. I have two Skywalkers sprouted so far as well as a Blue Harley and one of my Doggie Dreams is popping through. We shall see how the seeds keep progressing. My two clones of SBA and one other GG#4 that are in #1 pots could use an up pot soon but I want to wait on the Skywalker autos first to make sure I have enough tupur. I still have some ffof I can use for the clones if need be but want to make sure the entire Skywalker run is Tupur to keep it consistent between both tents.

 

And last but not least a shot of the chemdogging still curing in the bucket with the boveda pack. Looking through quickly not all the smaller buds have seeds so I pulled one for a smoke tonight and I'm in heaven wow this is good especially for a seeded plant. First time having chem dawg of any kind and now I see why people like it so much.

  

I need to go through this now little by little and harvest my seeds as there's the narcotic Kush finishing that will be seeds as well. But got all the other miscellaneous out of the way feels good to be caught up and tidying up after getting backed up due to guest here.

Thanks for checking in


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 25, 2017)

@Tim Fox My feet that you love so much lol 

I like how this shot came out


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 25, 2017)

@714steadyeddie 

You like old school Jay-Z?






Vibing on more chemdogging


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 26, 2017)

Pulled another nug from the chemdogging this one was seedless so loud!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm so excited last beans to go down and among the first to pop the soil. My (2) Doggie Dreams (Satori x Chemdogging) Seeds have sprouted! Hope one is a girl, or even better an auto fem 

 

Still waiting of (3) of the (6) Sky walkers to pop and I got one of the (4) Blue Harley's popped so far


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Garden update for tonight. More general house keeping I made the commitment to Tupur tonight as I tossed out all my dirt not being used makes me nervous some of that was my own mix used for no till........
> 
> This is an attempt to help control smell as there won't be dirt lying around with decomposing fan leaves on the top etc.
> 
> ...


if the skywalker is from r/p it's one of my favorites


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> if the skywalker is from r/p it's one of my favorites


It's the auto version from Mephisto Genetics


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 28, 2017)

I've got jack herer-x-blackberry from these guys www.kingklonebrand.com they call it blackjack my 3x3 tents arrived & I'll pick up the cmh in a few days I'm gonna have 2 single plant dwc grows with scrogs


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've got jack herer-x-blackberry from these guys www.kingklonebrand.com they call it blackjack my 3x3 tents arrived & I'll pick up the cmh in a few days I'm gonna have 2 single plant dwc grows with scrogs


Awesome I'm working on getting my old 5x9 back so I can throw up my 1K and 600w HID's again


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 28, 2017)

Some shots of the veggies outside


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 28, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Awesome I'm working on getting my old 5x9 back so I can throw up my 1K and 600w HID's again


I did some of my best stuff with a 600 hps


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 29, 2017)

The last three clones were transplanted into the #3's of Tupur, still waiting on (3) Skywalkers to pop, and (3) Blue Harley's. One Blue Harley, the Purple Envy, and the (2) Doggie Dreams were moved to #1 pots of Tupur last night. The Male Satori is in the COB tent with the Narcotic Kush while she finishes up so that I could get the first (3) Skywalkers going in the QB tent. I think that covers everything short and sweet. 

Few shots from the garden:


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 16, 2017)

Lookin good bro! I've been pretty tied up with our gardens and puppies for the last few months. Our girls decided to mate all at the same time so we ended up with a litter of German Shepherds and a litter of Australian cattle within a few weeks of each other. Needless to say, lots of sleepless nights! Lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 17, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> Lookin good bro! I've been pretty tied up with our gardens and puppies for the last few months. Our girls decided to mate all at the same time so we ended up with a litter of German Shepherds and a litter of Australian cattle within a few weeks of each other. Needless to say, lots of sleepless nights! Lol


Thanks bro been wondering where you guys have been. Awesome on the dogs two of my favorite breeds  Send me some pics when you have some But yes I have owned dogs that have had litters before aside from having kids. I know all about sleepless nights from that lol. 

I'm transitioned the log over to the other one in the LED section just makes it easier. But I will be posting part of my grow here again soon as my HID's will be going back up soon. Got a couple raptor hoods on the way to try out too. I will be expanding a little not taking anything down for the HID's. Cheapest way to grow is use the lights you have if they work. I can worry about which is better later but I know the HID's will grow the plants and right now that's what I need. 

Hope all is well with your other half too


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 17, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks bro been wondering where you guys have been. Awesome on the dogs two of my favorite breeds  Send me some pics when you have some But yes I have owned dogs that have had litters before aside from having kids. I know all about sleepless nights from that lol.
> 
> I'm transitioned the log over to the other one in the LED section just makes it easier. But I will be posting part of my grow here again soon as my HID's will be going back up soon. Got a couple raptor hoods on the way to try out too. I will be expanding a little not taking anything down for the HID's. Cheapest way to grow is use the lights you have if they work. I can worry about which is better later but I know the HID's will grow the plants and right now that's what I need.
> 
> Hope all is well with your other half too


Oh I've always got pics of fur babies  

Cat's been toying around with the idea of testing out LEDs, he says he may see if they are really all that and do a separate small tent with only LEDs to see what, if any difference there truly is. We've run 2k for the last year, I personally don't see how LED could possibly out perform them but hey, you never know! 

He's doing pretty good, ptfo'd right now. We just got back into town earlier this evening from fishing. He caught a bluegill, I got nuthin but a bunch of bites from bait stealers, but we both caught a buzz..lol Decided that spot has been fished out so we're resting up and heading out to the river tomorrow. 

Being up all night and half the day fishing about wore us out. I'm about to be ptfo'd myself here shortly..

P.S. Here's some puppy pics for ya, Cattledogs and Sheps. Have a great evening!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 17, 2017)

Goodies rolling in


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 17, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> Oh I've always got pics of fur babies
> 
> Cat's been toying around with the idea of testing out LEDs, he says he may see if they are really all that and do a separate small tent with only LEDs to see what, if any difference there truly is. We've run 2k for the last year, I personally don't see how LED could possibly out perform them but hey, you never know!
> 
> ...


The pups are gorgeous wow!  If you guys need any help with the LED stuff let me know. Going to be putting my 600 and 1K hid's up again soon with the expansion. But for now the smaller tents will stay as is. The smaller tents will just be for my auto's or breeding projects anyhow going forward so not as much light needed.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 17, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The pups are gorgeous wow!  If you guys need any help with the LED stuff let me know. Going to be putting my 600 and 1K hid's up again soon with the expansion. But for now the smaller tents will stay as is. The smaller tents will just be for my auto's or breeding projects anyhow going forward so not as much light needed.


Thanks bro!! They were a total accident, our boy is German working line, DNA verified, AKC registered and his horny ass tore through the kennel and got with our Czech working line rescue. It was totally unexpected, so we ended up with the two litters, back to back. I had 4 week old puppies in one whelping box and newborns in the master bath..lol The old girl gave birth to 2 blacks, 2 silver sables and 4 black and tans. A pretty nice litter indeed! I'll let Cat know what you said about the LEDs


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 17, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> Thanks bro!! They were a total accident, our boy is German working line, DNA verified, AKC registered and his horny ass tore through the kennel and got with our Czech working line rescue. It was totally unexpected, so we ended up with the two litters, back to back. I had 4 week old puppies in one whelping box and newborns in the master bath..lol The old girl gave birth to 2 blacks, 2 silver sables and 4 black and tans. A pretty nice litter indeed! I'll let Cat know what you said about the LEDs


The unexpected litters are usually the best lol. What a blessing the pups are adorable. I love dogs and these two are in my top 5 favorite dogs. especially how goofy the shepherds look as pups with the big ears I love it.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 17, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Goodies rolling in
> 
> View attachment 3979921


I have one of those hoods & 1000w. ballast in the attic sure fire way to make things happen


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 17, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> Thanks bro!! They were a total accident, our boy is German working line, DNA verified, AKC registered and his horny ass tore through the kennel and got with our Czech working line rescue. It was totally unexpected, so we ended up with the two litters, back to back. I had 4 week old puppies in one whelping box and newborns in the master bath..lol The old girl gave birth to 2 blacks, 2 silver sables and 4 black and tans. A pretty nice litter indeed! I'll let Cat know what you said about the LEDs


love my dogs I have an Aussie & a border collie


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 17, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I have one of those hoods & 1000w. ballast in the attic sure fire way to make things happen


I will have a 1K Super HPS in one and my beloved 600 watt Blue MH in the other. These hoods were recommended by brother @OneHitDone and he's never steered me wrong so hoping for the best. My Daystar hoods will be sitting this one out lol.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 18, 2017)

New mug one of the guys over on AFN made for me:


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 18, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The unexpected litters are usually the best lol. What a blessing the pups are adorable. I love dogs and these two are in my top 5 favorite dogs. especially how goofy the shepherds look as pups with the big ears I love it.


Heck yeah, our first shepherd was pregnant (unbeknownst to us or the previous owner) and we ended up with 5 blacks and 1 sable. Had a cop drive nearly 2000 miles to come get one of our blacks, apparently only 6% of Sheps in America are born all black and are highly regarded for K9s.

Ah yes, the ears!!!! 

Oh well, I was going to attach a couple of pictures but the server is not going along with the program this morning. I'll try again later 



horribleherk said:


> love my dogs I have an Aussie & a border collie


Cool! We want to get a border collie ourselves, Cat says they are great dogs


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 24, 2017)

This first one is the dad of this last litter of sheps, his grown up pic is after.

 


 


The second is our newest member of the family, he's a Panda Shepherd

 


all grown up. He was watching the deer through the sliding glass doors, this is his normal couch posture..lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 24, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> This first one is the dad of this last litter of sheps, his grown up pic is after.
> 
> View attachment 3983529
> 
> ...


Two beautiful pups


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 24, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Two beautiful pups


Thanks bro 

Our Panda is enormous and still thinks he's a lap dog


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 24, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> Our Panda is enormous and still thinks he's a lap dog


Sounds like my Bros great Dane Max lol. He's 34" to the shoulder on all 4's lol.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 24, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> Our Panda is enormous and still thinks he's a lap dog


thanks for sharing truly mans best friend I like pretty much all dogs & ours have full house privileges & a dog door I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 24, 2017)

has your ghost chili produced yet? Mine is the largest in the garden but no blooms yet next year I'm gonna order seeds & start early I'll get a pic to you later fired up my second tent last night


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 24, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sounds like my Bros great Dane Max lol. He's 34" to the shoulder on all 4's lol.


holy shit, yeah man, their like the wolves on GOT! 


horribleherk said:


> thanks for sharing truly mans best friend I like pretty much all dogs & ours have full house privileges & a dog door I wouldn't have it any other way


anytime, I wanted to post those the other day but the RIU server flipped me off


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 24, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> This first one is the dad of this last litter of sheps, his grown up pic is after.
> 
> View attachment 3983529
> 
> ...


now I'm curious what is a panda shepherd? looks like it would be good for handling larger livestock also double as security on the homefront


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 24, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> has your ghost chili produced yet? Mine is the largest in the garden but no blooms yet next year I'm gonna order seeds & start early I'll get a pic to you later fired up my second tent last night


Not yet but the Jalapeno and green peppers are coming in as well as the tomatoes.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 25, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Not yet but the Jalapeno and green peppers are coming in as well as the tomatoes.


First chili this year using my own stuff


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice here's the first of my stuff a friend came over today and killed all the cherry tomatoes


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> now I'm curious what is a panda shepherd? looks like it would be good for handling larger livestock also double as security on the homefront


Panda's come from a piebald color mutation in the KIT gene. It causes them to be born black and white, or black and white with tan.

and yes, he can be very intimidating LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2017)

Nice peppers guys! Wish mine would hurry up and make me some. I'm only growing red and green bells though, we eat a lot of salad and stir fry. I did pick some Cherokee purple, roma and cherry tomatoes yesterday though, wanna see?

 




Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3984622


What a sweet bud!!


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 1, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> Panda's come from a piebald color mutation in the KIT gene. It causes them to be born black and white, or black and white with tan.
> 
> and yes, he can be very intimidating LOL


That's the first I've ever seen he sure is pretty


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 1, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> Nice peppers guys! Wish mine would hurry up and make me some. I'm only growing red and green bells though, we eat a lot of salad and stir fry. I did pick some Cherokee purple, roma and cherry tomatoes yesterday though, wanna see?
> 
> View attachment 3988343
> 
> ...


This is the kind of stuff that makes summer lol...


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 1, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3984622


looking good


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks guys its my best smoke so far definitely. Will have a final weight soon she finished curing.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> That's the first I've ever seen he sure is pretty


Thanks man  

I tell everybody he's so handsome, he came with his own tuxedo


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks guys its my best smoke so far definitely. Will have a final weight soon she finished curing.


Congrats!!! Ain't it nice to have the best and know you grew that? Yes sir, that's what I'm talking about. We just smoked on some quick dried buds from the GG#4 test harvest last night..omg man, I was high after the first hit!! After three, I was as high as I usually get on Cat's dabs. That 30% is some killa!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 4, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> Congrats!!! Ain't it nice to have the best and know you grew that? Yes sir, that's what I'm talking about. We just smoked on some quick dried buds from the GG#4 test harvest last night..omg man, I was high after the first hit!! After three, I was as high as I usually get on Cat's dabs. That 30% is some killa!


Good to know I can't wait to smoke some of mine I haven't flipped the lights yet because I want them bigger before I do as they can go into the 5x9 that will be arriving soon if need be that has an 8 foot ceiling


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 4, 2017)

Sweet!!! Just wait, those babies will be busting through the tent doors before you know it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 4, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> Sweet!!! Just wait, those babies will be busting through the tent doors before you know it


That's the plan I've been messing with the autos for a bit wanting to grow some trees like I did before lol. 

Here's my ghost pepper she is HUGE glad I did the plant training indoors first. There are peppers coming out all over so exciting.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow, nice pepper plant!! Mine got started late (thanks to two litters of puppies..lol) I'm just starting my habs inside along with some new (old) heirloom tomato seeds a friend shared with me.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 8, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> Wow, nice pepper plant!! Mine got started late (thanks to two litters of puppies..lol) I'm just starting my habs inside along with some new (old) heirloom tomato seeds a friend shared with me.


Thanks I topper her and defoliated her indoors for a bit to get the structure I wanted before tossing it outside to do its thing. Right now I have more jalapenos and tomatoes than I know what to do with lol. 

This pic was from May 5th when I brought it home lol.........


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks I topper her and defoliated her indoors for a bit to get the structure I wanted before tossing it outside to do its thing. Right now I have more jalapenos and tomatoes than I know what to do with lol.
> 
> This pic was from May 5th when I brought it home lol.........
> 
> View attachment 3992128


Nice fat leaves, you picked a great starter plant! I've got lots of maters coming in now, we had a storm blow through early this morning and it knocked all ten of my 5 gallon pots over sideways . Thankfully only a couple of green ones fell off. I stuck those in the kitchen window, they'll turn in no time


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 8, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> Nice fat leaves, you picked a great starter plant! I've got lots of maters coming in now, we had a storm blow through early this morning and it knocked all ten of my 5 gallon pots over sideways . Thankfully only a couple of green ones fell off. I stuck those in the kitchen window, they'll turn in no time


Thanks this one stood out to me from the ones available although all of them were healthy. Can't wait to try these with the guys in the family and a couple of friends.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks this one stood out to me from the ones available although all of them were healthy. Can't wait to try these with the guys in the family and a couple of friends.


I like jalapenos and habaneros myself, I'm scared of ghost peppers. Last one I tried, I couldn't get that taste out of my mouth for two days man..lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 8, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> I like jalapenos and habaneros myself, I'm scared of ghost peppers. Last one I tried, I couldn't get that taste out of my mouth for two days man..lol


LOL. Yeah I didn't get to bring a cut of my habanero with me from back home, was a mexican cut too not the US stuff so it bummed me out but oh well. My jalapeno's right now and the Biker Billy peppers are doing good. And there's tomatoes everywhere especially the cherry tomatoes lol.......

This is what was not eaten yet on the counter a week or so ago both bowls are full again


----------



## OnePrays (Aug 8, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Some shots of the veggies outside
> 
> View attachment 3968830 View attachment 3968831 View attachment 3968832 View attachment 3968833


Definitely will get back on my outdoor veggies again I had to demo the area. Because I was having the fance replaced my rottie was [email protected] shit up so I took it all down. But I'm thinking of building a bed because last year I had moles, and I kid you not those little shits were pulling some of my fruits and veggies underneath. One day I noticed a strawberry bush missing thought it was odd. But I ignored it for some reason. The I checked a few days later I was down to one bush out of 8 and I happen to catch the little guy pulling it under. They also took out aa few of my tomatillos and bell peps from the roots/stalk. I killed them total was I had 4 moles taking out my crops. I showed a hose in one of there burrows and flooded them out they all tried to come out from one hole. They ran out but my two girls saw them and Started playing with them until they went for the kill. But this I motivating me to get back to it.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 9, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Definitely will get back on my outdoor veggies again I had to demo the area. Because I was having the fance replaced my rottie was [email protected] shit up so I took it all down. But I'm thinking of building a bed because last year I had moles, and I kid you not those little shits were pulling some of my fruits and veggies underneath. One day I noticed a strawberry bush missing thought it was odd. But I ignored it for some reason. The I checked a few days later I was down to one bush out of 8 and I happen to catch the little guy pulling it under. They also took out aa few of my tomatillos and bell peps from the roots/stalk. I killed them total was I had 4 moles taking out my crops. I showed a hose in one of there burrows and flooded them out they all tried to come out from one hole. They ran out but my two girls saw them and Started playing with them until they went for the kill. But this I motivating me to get back to it.


Yeah man beds are awesome outdoors for so many reasons, especially if doing no till. I'm hoping next year I can put a bed out back in the yard here.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 10, 2017)

This was all picked today they just keep giving LOL


----------



## OnePrays (Aug 11, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah man beds are awesome outdoors for so many reasons, especially if doing no till. I'm hoping next year I can put a bed out back in the yard here.


No till on a garden bed huh I wonder how that would be designed. I still have not gotten the chance to look at no till and I'm really liking these blumats I was thinking of building a custom bed were I can keep the res underneath the bed. I'm only planning right now but I'll get ready for my veggies again it's fun and keeps me busy and provides for the fam.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 11, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> No till on a garden bed huh I wonder how that would be designed. I still have not gotten the chance to look at no till and I'm really liking these blumats I was thinking of building a custom bed were I can keep the res underneath the bed. I'm only planning right now but I'll get ready for my veggies again it's fun and keeps me busy and provides for the fam.


The people who make the auto pots have an automated system designed for beds I will have to look it up for a link but if I had beds this would definitely be the way to go. As far as no till in the beds its easy because you just harvest and replant in the same soil and amend as/if necessary. I love no till just don't think it's the best for indoor unless you have a space where you can be messy as hell because theres only to a point how clean you can be with living soil lol.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 11, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> No till on a garden bed huh I wonder how that would be designed. I still have not gotten the chance to look at no till and I'm really liking these blumats I was thinking of building a custom bed were I can keep the res underneath the bed. I'm only planning right now but I'll get ready for my veggies again it's fun and keeps me busy and provides for the fam.


Here you go brother:
http://www.autopot-usa.com/products/aquabox-spyder


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 12, 2017)

Some Nightmare Kush (Satori X Narcotic Kush) beans freshly harvested:


----------



## OnePrays (Aug 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Here you go brother:
> http://www.autopot-usa.com/products/aquabox-spyder


That looks interesting I think I'm going to look into this more. Thanks for the link . 


Evil-Mobo said:


> Some Nightmare Kush (Satori X Narcotic Kush) beans freshly harvested:
> 
> View attachment 3993617


Those are some nice looking beans.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 12, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> That looks interesting I think I'm going to look into this more. Thanks for the link .
> 
> Those are some nice looking beans.


Thanks hoping I find some fire in these


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> No till on a garden bed huh I wonder how that would be designed. I still have not gotten the chance to look at no till and I'm really liking these blumats I was thinking of building a custom bed were I can keep the res underneath the bed. I'm only planning right now but I'll get ready for my veggies again it's fun and keeps me busy and provides for the fam.


My mom did that no-till thing, she called it 'leaf gardening' and said it was something she read about in Mother Earth News. Basically, she didn't rake (they had a cabin in N Ga on top of a mountain overlooking the lake, and lots and lots of trees) but instead turned the leaves into the top soil of her garden. I'm telling you that was some of the blackest, richest dirt I've ever seen in my life. She grew all kinds of vegetables and flowers on that hill. She rarely had to weed and when she did, they popped right out. 

When I grow up, I want to have dirt like that!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 12, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> My mom did that no-till thing, she called it 'leaf gardening' and said it was something she read about in Mother Earth News. Basically, she didn't rake (they had a cabin in N Ga on top of a mountain overlooking the lake, and lots and lots of trees) but instead turned the leaves into the top soil of her garden. I'm telling you that was some of the blackest, richest dirt I've ever seen in my life. She grew all kinds of vegetables and flowers on that hill. She rarely had to weed and when she did, they popped right out.
> 
> When I grow up, I want to have dirt like that!


In my no till the defoliating feeds the worms and the worms poop in the soil giving you fresh castings and when the worms are happy you get all the rest of the benefits of it too


----------



## OnePrays (Aug 14, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> My mom did that no-till thing, she called it 'leaf gardening' and said it was something she read about in Mother Earth News. Basically, she didn't rake (they had a cabin in N Ga on top of a mountain overlooking the lake, and lots and lots of trees) but instead turned the leaves into the top soil of her garden. I'm telling you that was some of the blackest, richest dirt I've ever seen in my life. She grew all kinds of vegetables and flowers on that hill. She rarely had to weed and when she did, they popped right out.
> 
> When I grow up, I want to have dirt like that!


Sounds like some bad ass dirt, if I start to use soil I've probably got some studying to do. I've never grown in soil before. Only coco. But lately after trying organics I'm kind of leaning towards giving some soil a shot.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 15, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Sounds like some bad ass dirt, if I start to use soil I've probably got some studying to do. I've never grown in soil before. Only coco. But lately after trying organics I'm kind of leaning towards giving some soil a shot.


You won't go back. This is my first Coco run in a while and I am missing my organics big time


----------



## gr865 (Oct 2, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> In my no till the defoliating feeds the worms and the worms poop in the soil giving you fresh castings and when the worms are happy you get all the rest of the benefits of it too


When I was in the golf maintenance biz I use a lot of organics, I was purchasing vermicompost tons at a time, used it to mix in with the topdressing mix and to make compost tea.
At home I raised composting worms, which I sold (both worms and vermicompost) and made compost for my fruit trees, garden, flower beds, yard and potted plants.
When I left NorCal to come back home I gave away over 450 lbs of worms. I had 30 + flow through worm bins, each mature bin would hold 10 to 20 pounds of worms, and I gave them to both the boys and girl scouts troops. It was great the girls were more interested in them then the boys.
I use coco now but if I ever have the opportunity to grow outside it will be organic. I have lost two herds of composting worm since I moved back here, one to a freeze and one to fire ants. Will be starting a new herd next spring.

Have you used EM1, microbial inoculant, it is good shit. I used it on the golf course also. You should check it out at terraganix.
GR


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 3, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## questiondj42 (Oct 3, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> That's the plan I've been messing with the autos for a bit wanting to grow some trees like I did before lol.
> 
> Here's my ghost pepper she is HUGE glad I did the plant training indoors first. There are peppers coming out all over so exciting.
> 
> View attachment 3990130


They get huge. absolutely huge. And could potentially be your most productive pepper. I have two, and they've outproduced every single other plant in the raised bed. It's obscene. Mainly because I haven't eaten a damn one of them out of fear. I can't even give them away anymore.


----------

